# Seguimento Europa 2014



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

Inicio o topico Seguimento Europa 2014



*Anos anteriores:*

Seguimento Europa 2013 
Seguimento Europa 2012 
Seguimento Europa 2011 
Seguimento Europa 2010 
Seguimento Europa 2009 
Seguimento Europa 2008 
Seguimento Europa 2007 
Seguimento Europa 2006 
__________________________________-


Na *Turquia*,como previsto, as temperaturas minimas continuam a subir, a exceção foi * Erzurum*.

Top 10 de hoje







__

Foto tirada  ha 2 dias atras em *Moscovo*, pouca ou nenhuma neve, Outono/Inverno atípico portanto.







Vai de encontro ao post do Ferreiro.



Ferreiro disse:


> Anomalías de temperaturas medias monstruosas em dezembro. Em Turquía anomalía negativa gigantesca, porem mais gigantesca a anomalía positiva na Rusia e Escandinavia, de mais de 10ºC em temperatura media!!!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jan 2014 às 06:18)

Sim, continua tudo na mesma. Já tinha referido há uns dias que na Finlândia ha mesmo pouquíssima neve, excepto no Norte,  e continua tudo igual.


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2014 às 14:45)

Cheguei novamente à Bélgica. 9ºC e sem chuva. E não há meio de ver alguma previsão de neve. Agora que vim morar para um país centro-europeu é que o Inverno decide ser quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2014 às 15:21)

Esta tarde ocorreram inundações em *Bodrum*, costa SO da Turquia.


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2014 às 19:28)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sim, continua tudo na mesma. Já tinha referido há uns dias que na Finlândia ha mesmo pouquíssima neve, excepto no Norte,  e continua tudo igual.



Este inverno na Islândia tem havido fartura de neve. Como se vê no gráfico, a Islândia é um dos dois locais com anomalia negativa de temperatura nas últimas semanas (o outro é a Túrquia e Médio Oriente). Isto segue-se a um 2013 na Islândia que trouxe um verão excepcionalmente frio (quase sem máximas acima dos 14ºC onde vivo), e que se seguiu a um inverno com temperatura bastante acima da média (recordo o Fevereiro passado sem qualquer neve). 

Posso confortavelmente dizer que o 2013 não poupou os extremos na Islândia, e baterem-se uns quantos recordes. O Outono bateu recordes de neve precoce e quer de máximas mais elevadas em Novembro (um dia uma estação registou 20ºC) e mínimas mais baixas em Novembro (por exemplo -22ºC onde moro).

O curioso é que entrou Janeiro e as temperaturas subiram em flecha na Islândia. A neve derreteu no local onde moro e as máximas já rondam os +5ºC e a sucessão de chuvas começou. Mas isso é relativamente normal.

Dá para ver também que o final de Dezembro na Europa de um modo global tem anomalia positiva significativa de temperatura!


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2014 às 20:45)

irpsit disse:


> Este inverno na Islândia tem havido fartura de neve. Como se vê no gráfico, a Islândia é um dos dois locais com anomalia negativa de temperatura nas últimas semanas (o outro é a Túrquia e Médio Oriente). Isto segue-se a um 2013 na Islândia que trouxe um verão excepcionalmente frio (quase sem máximas acima dos 14ºC onde vivo), e que se seguiu a um inverno com temperatura bastante acima da média (recordo o Fevereiro passado sem qualquer neve).
> 
> Posso confortavelmente dizer que o 2013 não poupou os extremos na Islândia, e baterem-se uns quantos recordes. O Outono bateu recordes de neve precoce e quer de máximas mais elevadas em Novembro (um dia uma estação registou 20ºC) e mínimas mais baixas em Novembro (por exemplo -22ºC onde moro).
> 
> ...



Enquanto isso os EUA têm tido também um Inverno bastante rigoroso e frio e com imensa neve! Olhando para a carta do Hemisfério Norte até parece que todo frio se moveu ligeiramente para o lado oposto da Europa.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2014 às 00:16)

hurricane disse:


> Enquanto isso os EUA têm tido também um Inverno bastante rigoroso e frio e com imensa neve! Olhando para a carta do Hemisfério Norte até parece que todo frio se moveu ligeiramente para o lado oposto da Europa.


Parece que prevêem que o mês de janeiro nos EUA acabe com anomalia positiva a muito positiva nas temperaturas, e apenas a região do nordeste esteja dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da média. Se assim for talvez as condições também mudem na Europa...


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jan 2014 às 10:15)

Ainda nao apareceu o anticiclone ruso, porem em Miercurea Ciuc ja mais de um mes com temperaturas máximas abaixo dos zero graus.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=15170&ano=2014&mes=1&day=3&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Hoje com muita névoa.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jan 2014 às 10:21)

Em Chamonix nao têm temperaturas tao abaixo, porem a neve permanece no solo ja quase 2 meses sem derreter.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

25 graus hoje em Murcia. Máxima de Europa.


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que prevêem que o mês de janeiro nos EUA acabe com anomalia positiva a muito positiva nas temperaturas, e apenas a região do nordeste esteja dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da média. Se assim for talvez as condições também mudem na Europa...



Anomalia positiva? As previsões apontam para recordes históricos de temperaturas negativas na próxima semana. Está a ser claramente um dos Invernos mais frios nos EUA. Na Europa um dos mais quentes.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Ferreiro disse:


> 25 graus hoje em Murcia. Máxima de Europa.



Para esta altura do ano, essa temperatura parece um pouco elevada, só é a minha opiniao.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

Sim, valor bastante elevado(25,3ºC), de acordo com a AEMET  foi a  2ª temperatura máxima  mais alta dos últimos 30 anos, referente ao mês de Janeiro.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

De um lado, neve com fartura, e temperatura, que mais parece o Ártico, do outro lado, agradáveis temperaturas, a convidarem a uns bons mergulhos.


----------



## Beric D (5 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Alguém arranja o link para o meteograma em que podiamos escolher qualquer parte do mundo? Só encontro para Portugal e Espanha


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2014 às 19:57)

Beric D disse:


> Alguém arranja o link para o meteograma em que podiamos escolher qualquer parte do mundo? Só encontro para Portugal e Espanha



Tens aqui http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2014 às 20:12)

Por aqui continua o tempo monótono. Sem chuva mas sem sol. Neste momento 6ºC. E as previsões continuam desanimadoras para quem queria ver bastante neve como eu. Apesar de tudo parece que as temperaturas vão descer bastante a partir de quinta-feira.


----------



## FRibeiro (5 Jan 2014 às 20:52)

O mesmo por Paris. Tempo monótono, com céu cinzento. Hoje não choveu de dia.
Para amanhã dão 10ºC de mínima de 14ºC de máxima!! Em pleno inverno =/
E não estou a ver melhoras nisto...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

Parece que há probabilidade de a neve chegar ao sul da Finlândia esta semana:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/snow_on_the_cards_for_southern_finland_as_colder_weather_looms/7013201

Mapa de neve:







Lembro que por esta altura, em 2012 (e anteriores), já haviam cerca de 40-50cm de neve em Helsínquia (extremo sul).


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

Peço desculpa por interromper a discussão sobre as anomalias térmicas mas julgo ser também importante acompanharmos a tempestade Christine que terá impacto na agitação marítima no nosso país.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2014 às 10:28)

As ilhas Britânicas têm estado particularmente agitas neste inicio de inverno...


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jan 2014 às 11:34)




----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

É habitual que Murcia fique entre as cidades mais cálidas da Europa, porem nao é tao habitual ter a Oviedo entre elas.






As cidades mais frías de novo na Turquía.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 17:51)

Registos impressionantes.

País de Gales






Inglaterra






Irlanda


----------



## Cenomaniano (7 Jan 2014 às 00:44)

Sem comentários!!

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19ap5g_un-amateur-a-filme-la-vague-qui-a-emporte-une-femme-a-biarritz-06-01_news


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 01:53)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Sem comentários!!
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19ap5g_un-amateur-a-filme-la-vague-qui-a-emporte-une-femme-a-biarritz-06-01_news



Incompreensível tamanha irresponsabilidade, as pessoas gostam mesmo de desafiar o poder da natureza...


----------



## Beric D (7 Jan 2014 às 09:04)

Para quando neve na Holanda!? Parece que estou em Portugal em plena primavera... :|

Não há nenhuma probabilidade, para este mês?


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Beric D disse:


> Para quando neve na Holanda!? Parece que estou em Portugal em plena primavera... :|
> 
> Não há nenhuma probabilidade, para este mês?



As previsões parecem apontar para uma mudança do tempo lá para o final desta semana. Também estou à espera que caia alguma neve para estes lados! Ao menos que os EUA dessem algum do seu frio para aqui. Que fraco Inverno!


----------



## Beric D (7 Jan 2014 às 10:17)

hurricane disse:


> As previsões parecem apontar para uma mudança do tempo lá para o final desta semana. Também estou à espera que caia alguma neve para estes lados! Ao menos que os EUA dessem algum do seu frio para aqui. Que fraco Inverno!



Espero bem que sim... Isto assim acaba por ser uma seca. Em Portugal, em Braga, a neve passa sempre mesmo ao lado e tenho os meus avós em Montalegre e Lamego e falho sempre por poucas horas os dias de maior queda de neve  E agora venho viver para aqui durante um ano e só tive 1 hora de neve...


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2014 às 13:18)

Beric D disse:


> Espero bem que sim... Isto assim acaba por ser uma seca. Em Portugal, em Braga, a neve passa sempre mesmo ao lado e tenho os meus avós em Montalegre e Lamego e falho sempre por poucas horas os dias de maior queda de neve  E agora venho viver para aqui durante um ano e só tive 1 hora de neve...



Pois que moro na zona de Leiria é mesmo impossível ver neve. Mas pronto ainda temos o resto de Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Beric D (7 Jan 2014 às 13:55)

De facto parece que as temperaturas para a próxima semana podem baixar muito! Pelo meteograma até dá neve a cota praticamente 0, mas o pior é a falta de precipitação. Acho que a questão é mesmo essa...

Qual é o site qe acham mais fidedigno para previsões até 15 dias?


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2014 às 14:53)

Beric D disse:


> De facto parece que as temperaturas para a próxima semana podem baixar muito! Pelo meteograma até dá neve a cota praticamente 0, mas o pior é a falta de precipitação. Acho que a questão é mesmo essa...
> 
> Qual é o site qe acham mais fidedigno para previsões até 15 dias?



Tudo o que seja mais de 3/5 dias não apresenta grande confiança, ainda para mais quando se trata de cotas de neve. O melhor é ir acompanhando as previsões habituais.


----------



## Kevin_ (7 Jan 2014 às 17:14)

E até mesmo Março, pois no ano passado tive a minima do ano durante esse mês... -17ºC




hurricane disse:


> Pois que moro na zona de Leiria é mesmo impossível ver neve. Mas pronto ainda temos o resto de Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2014 às 19:03)

Kevin_ disse:


> E até mesmo Março, pois no ano passado tive a minima do ano durante esse mês... -17ºC



Quem me dera um dia poder assistir a mínimas dessa dimensão!


----------



## Beric D (8 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

Parece que vem aí festa na 3ªfeira 

Mas também é melhor não manter expectativas muito elevadas


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

Beric D disse:


> Parece que vem aí festa na 3ªfeira
> 
> Mas também é melhor não manter expectativas muito elevadas



Aqui também se prevê finalmente queda de neve para a próxima semana, mas é melhor manter cautela  

Em todo o caso o frio virá em força! Finalmente


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

Top 20 europeo de calor hoje.





Espectaculares os 23ºC de Bilbao no mes de janeiro!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 20:30)

Ferreiro, registos históricos não?
Maximas bem elevadas.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ferreiro, registos históricos não?
> Maximas bem elevadas.



Quasse, a máxima histórica em Bilbao em Janeiro é de 23.4ºC (1999).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 00:46)

So agora é que reparei na minima de Granada, -2,3ºC.
Amplitude térmica de respeito, *26,9ºC*.
Geada de madrugada e calor à tarde, não esta mau. 
A dinamica tipica de um vale.


----------



## Beric D (9 Jan 2014 às 09:27)

Pelo meteograma, na próxima semana há 3 dias com cota de neve = 0m... Mas não haverá precipitação :\


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2014 às 10:03)

Beric D disse:


> Pelo meteograma, na próxima semana há 3 dias com cota de neve = 0m... Mas não haverá precipitação :\



Pois o problema é esse! Estão a retirar a precipitação toda!!!!!!


----------



## Beric D (9 Jan 2014 às 10:43)

Mínimas de -6ºC para aqui e céu limpo... Não há direito!


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2014 às 11:34)

Beric D disse:


> Mínimas de -6ºC para aqui e céu limpo... Não há direito!



Para aqui estão a retirar também cada vez mais frio!!! Que Inverno da treta! Neste momento 12ºC e viva à Primavera na Europa!


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Jan 2014 às 14:54)

O GFS a retirar frio e precipitaçao desta maneira, para a semana ainda vamos voltar a ter 15°C... tou a brincar, mas agora a sério, alguns dias atrás estava previsto muito mais precipitacao e frio do que agora. 
Vamos aguardar pelas proximas saidas...


----------



## Beric D (9 Jan 2014 às 15:18)

Pelo que tenho visto, a Bélgica, Holanda e Luxemburgo poderão mesmo ser os menos beneficiados, na próxima semana...


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Jan 2014 às 15:20)

Beric D disse:


> Pelo que tenho visto, a Bélgica, Holanda e Luxemburgo poderão mesmo ser os menos beneficiados, na próxima semana...



O Benelux nao é apenas uma organizacao economica da Europa, agora também é uma "organizacao meteorologica", lol


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2014 às 16:10)

Kevin_ disse:


> O Benelux nao é apenas uma organizacao economica da Europa, agora também é uma "organizacao meteorologica", lol



Sim é verdade! ahah
Mas mesmo a França. De facto o frio está a esfumar-se tal como a chuva. Escolhi mal o Inverno para vir morar para a Bélgica, se bem que se não estou em erro, o ano passado a neve em força só apareceu no final de Janeiro e Fevereiro portanto haja esperança! O anticiclone já se vai mudar para onde deve estar por isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:02)

Bem, hoje a estacão Salamanca aeroporto registou uma maxima historica, foi batido um recorde que perdurava desde 1969, incrivel!


----------



## Beric D (9 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

E aqui pelo Benelux cada vez se vão dissipando mais as esperanças de neve para a próxima semana


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

Dia de céu nublado.
A temperatura tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia. Já se prevêm temperaturas mais apropriadas para a época, no entanto estou a ver que este ano não tenho neve...
Actualmente estão 8.7ºC

Temp. Máx.: 11.6ºC
Temp. Min.: 8.7ºC
0.2mm


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Jan 2014 às 08:13)

Mais uma reviravolta no GFS das 0z.
Muito menos frio para o centro europeu...
O anticiclone no norte da Rússia a não deixar passar as perturbações vindas do Atlântico, promovendo ventos de Sudoeste fazendo as temperaturas não descer para valores negativos.
Ma o Inverno ainda agora começou, ate ao fim de Março, inicio de Abril ,muita coisa pode acontecer.


----------



## Beric D (10 Jan 2014 às 09:27)

Para dia 16 a cota de neve era 0m agora já é de 1000m... A próxima semana é para esquecer... next!


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2014 às 11:44)

Beric D disse:


> Para dia 16 a cota de neve era 0m agora já é de 1000m... A próxima semana é para esquecer... next!




Isto é incrível! Como as coisas podem mudar radicalmente. Lembro me que o ano passado visualizei uma entrada fria com mais de uma semana de antecedência para os dias que fui passear a Amesterdão em Janeiro. Durante todo o esse período praticamente nada mudou nos modelos e apanhei imensa queda de neve e frio. Foi um espectáculo lindo e nunca tive visto tanta neve a cair. 
Este ano, o frio é constantemente adiado!!! O Inverno está mesmo a ser mauzinho para os amantes da neve e frio. 

Apesar de tudo hoje nota-se uma clara descida de temperatura. Neste momento 7ºC.


----------



## Beric D (13 Jan 2014 às 09:04)

Isto anda tão desinteressante... :\


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2014 às 10:03)

3ºC e a chover. Bastava estar um bocadinho mais de frio para nevar.


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2014 às 11:50)

E não há perspectiva de neve para os próximos tempos... Parece primavera.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2014 às 13:20)

Beric D disse:


> E não há perspectiva de neve para os próximos tempos... Parece primavera.



Para aqui prevêem para dia 21. Esperemos que as coisas se mantenham


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

Pelo menos o inverno chegou a Moscow e  escandinavia.


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2014 às 14:00)

Pode ser que seja desta que chegue o inverno, finalmente... e já vem tarde!!

Pois, pelo GFS também pode ser que caia alguma coisinha aqui no dia 21...


----------



## Kevin_ (15 Jan 2014 às 14:29)

Hoje por ca, caiu alguma neve mas apenas ficou nos telhados e apenas nas localidades acima de 350m altitude, nada comparado com os nevões dos últimos 4 anos...


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2014 às 14:32)

Aqui está a chover e a cota de neve é 200m... e eu estou a 10m de altitude ¬.¬


----------



## Kevin_ (15 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Sigo com 1.9 e nada de neve, apenas chuva. A temperatura a 850 esta nos 1.8 positivos o que derrete a neve em altitude.
Sem previsões de neve para pelo menos os próximos 5 dias.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2014 às 20:07)

Kevin_ disse:


> Sigo com 1.9 e nada de neve, apenas chuva. A temperatura a 850 esta nos 1.8 positivos o que derrete a neve em altitude.
> Sem previsões de neve para pelo menos os próximos 5 dias.



Pelo menos tiveste sorte em ver neve. Aqui com a baixa altitude só mesmo com temperaturas baixas. Contudo nevou na zona mais alta da Bélgica junto ao Luxemburgo durante a manhã, ou seja, onde é habitual. Neste momento 5ºC. Os belgas dizem que este Inverno está mesmo fora do normal. Tinha de ser logo este eu a vir para cá! Bom mas ainda existe Fevereiro e finalmente a escandinávia e a europa de leste estão a arrefecer. Por incrível que pareça só vi neve em meados de Novembro aqui mas muito pouca.


----------



## FRibeiro (15 Jan 2014 às 20:34)

Aqui por Paris o dia tem sido chuvoso e a temperatura aumentado ao longo do dia.
8.2ºC


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

Possivel previsao de neve para a proxima 4Feira, para Luxemburgo, Belgica e Sul da Holanda. Obviamente que até la tudo pode mudar


----------



## Beric D (17 Jan 2014 às 14:17)

Onde viste? 

Pelo meteograma há uma ligeiríssima esperança para 5ªfeira, nada mais do que isso. E nestes últimos tempos tem falhado sempre


----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2014 às 14:28)

Pois também notei mas penso que as cotas continuarão altas e só nevará nos sítios do costumo aqui na Bélgica. 

Hoje mais um dia aborrecido. 9ºC e alguns pingos de chuva. Sinceramente começo a ficar frustrado. Está a ser um Inverno tão ridículo na Europa. Nem sei se alguma vez me lembro nos últimos anos de algo assim. 

Mas que AZAR!!!


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Jan 2014 às 14:31)

Ups tens razao... a cota deve andar nos 150m.

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=51.42&lon=5.43&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

mas como vai estar bastante frio em altitude pode ser que tenhas sorte


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

Aquí na Galiza, temos hoje uma boa nevada nas montanhas.

Aldeia do Cebreiro (Lugo)


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2014 às 12:10)

Por Nantes temos tido chuva e máximas acima de 10ºC todos os dias desde o inicio do ano. 

Hoje a minima foi de 0,4ºC a mais baixa desde 01 de Janeiro


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2014 às 13:07)

Pela Bélgica um autêntico dia de Primavera apesar dos 9ºC. O sol aquece bem o ambiente. Queda de neve ou previsões dela nada


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Bem boa saída para a minha zona! Se se mantiver assim vem lá o tão aguardado frio.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

hurricane disse:


> Bem boa saída para a minha zona! Se se mantiver assim vem lá o tão aguardado frio.



Os modelos apresentam uma sinóptica que deverá trazer o frio polar (húmido, de norte) a partir do final da semana.
Parece que começam finalmente as mudanças de tempo na Europa. Ainda estão a tempo de terem MUITO frio aí pelo centro e norte do continente Europeu


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2014 às 22:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os modelos apresentam uma sinóptica que deverá trazer o frio polar (húmido, de norte) a partir do final da semana.
> Parece que começam finalmente as mudanças de tempo na Europa. Ainda estão a tempo de terem MUITO frio aí pelo centro e norte do continente Europeu



Espero que sim!! Estou cansado deste tempo monótono! Posso ainda me vir a fartar do frio mas ele que venha


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Jan 2014 às 09:50)

Bom, parece que esta semana vai mudar o tempo para estes lados.
Se assim se mantiver podemos ter bastante neve, especialmente no próximo domingo... a ver vamos.
Podem cair 16cm até 3Feira da próxima semana... parece-me bastante optimista, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Beric D (20 Jan 2014 às 12:31)

Uiui como isto mudou!!

O meteograma já dá neve para esta noite e depois desde 6ª até 3ªfeira!! Mas como nos últimos tempos tem sido só desilusões, vou manter as expectativas baixas.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Novo record de frío do inverno 2013/2014 na Europa





Máxima de -40ºC, cold, cold!


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2014 às 13:30)

Beric D disse:


> Uiui como isto mudou!!
> 
> O meteograma já dá neve para esta noite e depois desde 6ª até 3ªfeira!! Mas como nos últimos tempos tem sido só desilusões, vou manter as expectativas baixas.



Para a minha zona também!!! Finalmente parece haver esperanças do Inverno chegar ehehe

Para aqui o meteoblue prevê queda de neve para sábado e domindo e pode cair qualquer coisa também esta quarta feira à noite! Este site tem sido muito confiável sempre por isso vamos lá ver se nada muda até lá! Fevereiro pode ser muito bom em termos de neve!


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2014 às 14:06)

Só olhei agora bem para o meteograma! Está mesmo um sonho! Neve todos os dias a partir de Sexta! Espero mesmo que não mude nada


----------



## Beric D (20 Jan 2014 às 17:58)

Baaahh!! Eu bem que já estava a ver que era bom demais... Passou de neve todos os dias desde 6ª até 3ªfeira e agora só dá neve um par de horas... Enfim!! Isto este ano está bom é para a primavera!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 18:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Novo record de frío do inverno 2013/2014 na Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então Ferreiro, mais rigor! 
A máxima foi aos -33,3ºC. 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=02081&ano=2014&mes=1&day=20&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2014 às 18:11)

Beric D disse:


> Baaahh!! Eu bem que já estava a ver que era bom demais... Passou de neve todos os dias desde 6ª até 3ªfeira e agora só dá neve um par de horas... Enfim!! Isto este ano está bom é para a primavera!



Pois de facto esta saída não foi a mais feliz, mas ainda falta algum tempo e as coisas podem mudar! Penso que para sexta-feira ela é garantida! Pelo menos na minha zona.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jan 2014 às 18:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Então Ferreiro, mais rigor!
> A máxima foi aos -33,3ºC.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=02081&ano=2014&mes=1&day=20&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30



Primeiro aprende como funciona Ogimet 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=02081&ano=2014&mes=1&day=20&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/30895-1-40-gradi-sotto-zero-di-temperatura-massima-in-lapponia


----------



## hurricane (21 Jan 2014 às 11:40)

Esta saída das 6 volta a colocar imensa neve para a minha zona a partir de quinta feira à noite! A ver se as coisas não voltam a mudar! Mas acredito que desta cairá algo!


----------



## Beric D (21 Jan 2014 às 12:11)

Aqui dá cota de neve 0m desde sábado à noite até 4ªfeira mas... céu praticamente limpo!!!


----------



## hurricane (21 Jan 2014 às 12:51)

Aqui tenho quase a certeza que vai nevar quinta à noite e depois praticamente nevará todos os dias um bocadinho! Neste momento a temperatura desceu 2 graus numa 1 hora. Estão 3 graus e já se viu uns ligeiros 'farrapos' no ar mas não sei se seria água-neve. O tempo está mesmo com o ar de neve.


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Jan 2014 às 09:47)

Definitivamente teremos neve na 5F e grande parte da próxima semana. 
Somando toda a precipitação daria 24cm de neve até 4f da próxima semana. Será verdade?? duvido muito...
Amanha por volta das 7:00H devem começar a cair os primeiros flocos.


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2014 às 12:35)

Kevin_ disse:


> Definitivamente teremos neve na 5F e grande parte da próxima semana.
> Somando toda a precipitação daria 24cm de neve até 4f da próxima semana. Será verdade?? duvido muito...
> Amanha por volta das 7:00H devem começar a cair os primeiros flocos.



Bom aqui certamente não deverá acumular tanto, e se não for neve húmida como aconteceu em Novembro que nem chegou a acumular na estrada. Mas amanhã a partir das 6 da tarde deverá começar a cair. É ter esperanças  Neste momento bastante frio mesmo com Sol. Apenas 3ºC


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Jan 2014 às 12:44)

Vai depender um pouco da altitude a que tu estejas... Sabes qual é?





hurricane disse:


> Bom aqui certamente não deverá acumular tanto, e se não for neve húmida como aconteceu em Novembro que nem chegou a acumular na estrada. Mas amanhã a partir das 6 da tarde deverá começar a cair. É ter esperanças  Neste momento bastante frio mesmo com Sol. Apenas 3ºC


----------



## Beric D (22 Jan 2014 às 14:03)

Bem, por aqui é mais uma vez o que tem vindo a acontecer: ao início da semana o GFS aponta para muita neve mas vai-se dissipando com o passar dos dias... Nada de neve para a Holanda nos próximos tampos! :\


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2014 às 18:17)

Kevin_ disse:


> Vai depender um pouco da altitude a que tu estejas... Sabes qual é?



É baixa altitude. Penso que 100 e tal metros de altitude. Bom já tive melhores perspectivas mas penso que amanhã poderá cair algo, nem que seja água neve. O problema é ter em conjunto neve e frio. Contudo a temperatura vai andar quase sempre no limite. É esperar e ter esperança que caia algo. Em Novembro caiu neve com 1 grau portanto. Neste momento 2 graus. O dia hoje esteve muito frio mesmo.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2014 às 20:51)

Tallinn nestes dias.






Foto retirada daqui: facebook.com/VisitTallinn


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Impressionante a máxima de hoje em *Trabzon*, a media é de 10,8ºC. 





____

Entretanto, Moscovo vai regressando à normalidade, ou seja o elemento branco volta a fazer parte da paisagem moscovita.

Foto tirada hoje.






Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/964876...x6S-jqhbGz-jqh6om-jqdEjt-jqh4TN-jqfAAm-jqh4NC


----------



## FRibeiro (22 Jan 2014 às 22:20)

Pela região parisiense as temperaturas também têm vindo a baixar nos últimos dias, principalmente ontem e hoje.
Tarde de chuva com 2.6mm
4.3ºC
Máx: 5.0ºC 
Min: 1.2ºC


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2014 às 11:39)

Bem já não sei a quem acreditar. O meteograma continua a dar neve para o principio da noite, já o meteoblue e a app do meu telemóvel que têm sido bastante confiáveis não. Aliás o meteoblue já retirou qualquer possibilidade de neve para os próximos 7 dias.


----------



## Kevin_ (23 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

Tenho informação que já cai neve pelo menos na minha casa que se situa a 500m de altitude.
Eu estou no trabalho a cerca de 250m e para já, nada...


----------



## Ziemann (23 Jan 2014 às 13:14)




----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2014 às 13:15)

Kevin_ disse:


> Tenho informação que já cai neve pelo menos na minha casa que se situa a 500m de altitude.
> Eu estou no trabalho a cerca de 250m e para já, nada...



Pelo meteociel já é prossivel observar o símbolo da neve no Luxemburgo a zonas a 350 metros. E nas zonas altas da Bélgica também. Por aqui se cair só mesmo a partir das 21 horas quando começar a entrar mais frio. Neste momento 5ºC e chuva fraca, a mínima foi de 1ºC.


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2014 às 16:46)

Bem esta nova saída coloca neve a partir das 21h e prevê queda de neve durante toda a noite. Mas não sei. A temperatura continua nos 5ºC apesar de já estar a chover. Vamos lá ver como se comporta e se realmente ela desce com a entrada de ar frio e se há precipitação.


----------



## Kevin_ (23 Jan 2014 às 17:06)

Por aqui a temperatura subiu e agora chove, mas de noite deve voltar a neve


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

Aqui baixou para os 4ºC. É uma expectativa!


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Por enquanto nada de neve. 3ºC neste momento mas estão a entrar alguns aguaceiros com temperaturas mais baixas. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

Eis que está 1ºC neste momento com céu nublado. Está mesmo mesmo quase.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

-24ºC agora mesmo no aeroporto de Kyev Boryspil


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

Parece que Sarajevo,Sofia e Bucareste, vão ter uns bons nevões nos próximos dias(finalmente!).


----------



## Kevin_ (24 Jan 2014 às 07:03)

Mais uma noite de fiasco. Não acumulou praticamente nada, apenas um pouco nos telhados e relvados, mas nada de significativo que devera desaparecer ao longo da manha.
Brutal subida da Temperatura a 850Hpa para os próximos dias nas horas de maior precipitação, derretendo a neve para chuva ou chuva gelada... enfim.


----------



## Beric D (24 Jan 2014 às 10:57)

Por aqui é a mesma monotonia... Nevou um pouco esta noite no norte da Holanda mas por aqui nada. E não há previsão de quando possa chegar a neve neste inverno...


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2014 às 11:41)

Bom por aqui não posso dizer que tenho sido um fiasco até porque a minha app do telemóvel que mostrou ser extremamente precisa na primeira e única vez que nevou nunca previu neve. Penso que por volta das 11 da noite tenha caída alguma água-neve mas de resto nunca mais choveu e a temperatura ficou quase sempre pelos 1/2ºC. Por água 4ºC. Segundo o GFS a partir de segunda a cota de neve ficará sempre a 0 metros, não há é grande precipitação prevista. A minha esperança agora é para Domingo à noite.


----------



## Kevin_ (24 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

Os modelos também não sabem bem ao certo o que vai acontecer nos próximos dias. Cada saída que sai, é bastante diferente da anterior...
Até os modelos estão com dificuldades em dar previsões. 
Aguarda-se a neve para a noite de amanha, a ver vamos...


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

Ainda que o inverno esta sendo temperado na Europa Central, em Chamonix (Alpes franceses 1050 metros) a neve sobre o solo ja quase 3 meses sem derreterse.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2014 às 17:47)

Kevin_ disse:


> Os modelos também não sabem bem ao certo o que vai acontecer nos próximos dias. Cada saída que sai, é bastante diferente da anterior...
> Até os modelos estão com dificuldades em dar previsões.
> Aguarda-se a neve para a noite de amanha, a ver vamos...



Pois de facto os modelos andam completamente desorientados. Mas segundo as últimas previsões vem lá muito frio a partir da próxima semana com temperaturas mínimas a chegar aos -4 e -5. Por aqui não há previsão de chuva para amanhã. Veremos como se sairá Domingo e Segunda. Neste momento 2ºC. A noite promete ser fria.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

Ja ha alguma neve em Bucareste,nos próximos dias ela vai cair em força.

Neste momento neve fraca e -6ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2014 às 10:39)

segundo o GFS na próxima semana vamos andar ali no limiar com a cota de neve nos 200-300 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2014 às 13:37)

Fortes diferenças de temperatura entre o oeste e o leste da Europa. Temperaturas ás 13:30. Na Polonia, leste da Alemanha, países bálticos as temperaturas máximas ficam por debaixo dos -10ºC.


----------



## Kevin_ (25 Jan 2014 às 18:04)

Sera que jà cai neve na Holanda/Belgica?
Neste momento estão 0,7C e deve começar a nevar por volta das 21:00


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2014 às 18:43)

Kevin_ disse:


> Sera que jà cai neve na Holanda/Belgica?
> Neste momento estão 0,7C e deve começar a nevar por volta das 21:00



Por aqui nada de neve. Hoje duvido muito que ela caia a não ser nos locais habituais. Aliás continua sempre a ser adiada a queda de neve. Apesar de tudo a semana deverá ser bem fria. Neste momento 3ºC.


----------



## Beric D (25 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Por aqui tudo normal. Céu nublado e 4ºC. Nenhuma precipitação durante o dia. No norte da Holanda, mais precisamente em Groningen e Leeuwarden, já neva.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Beric D disse:


> Por aqui tudo normal. Céu nublado e 4ºC. Nenhuma precipitação durante o dia. No norte da Holanda, mais precisamente em Groningen e Leeuwarden, já neva.



Tu estás em que cidade da Holanda?


----------



## Kevin_ (25 Jan 2014 às 19:28)

Segundo o radar, a precipitação chega as 21H, pelo que com a temperatur actual em 0.4 acredito que seja neve.
Em Bastogne, a cidade Belga mais próxima já deve estar a nevar.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

Por aqui já chove com 3ºC. Sempre no limite!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2014 às 19:39)

Bucareste, hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2014 às 20:18)

Temperaturas máximas e mínimas hoje (últimas 24 horas) em capitais europeas segundo Ogimet.

Madrid 17/7
Berlin -8/-14
Prague -3/-12
Bucharest -5/-7
Vienna 0/-9
Warsaw -12/-18
Helsinki -6/-21
Kyev -12/-20


----------



## Kevin_ (25 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

Cai neve desde as 21:30 mas pelo radar deve parar em breve. 
Acumulou cerca de 1cm, ou mesmo nem isso.
Inverno frustrante...


----------



## hurricane (26 Jan 2014 às 12:19)

Bem já retiraram tanto frio. Este Inverno está mesmo a ser uma coisa doentia! 

Neste momento 4ºC e céu encoberto e pronto não passa disto. Quero neve!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2014 às 13:13)

Temperaturas muito elevadas ontem na provincia de Málaga.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2014 às 15:55)

Ás 15:00 horas Berlin -10.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2014 às 16:14)

De novo enormes diferenças de temperatura na Europa ás 15:00 horas

Vilnius -14
Berlin -10
Prague -9
Warsaw -8
Sofia -8
Bucharest -6
Vienna -6
Budapest -6
Belgrade -6
Zagreb -5

Valencia 23
Murcia 24


----------



## Kevin_ (26 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

1,1C e chove... Devem estar temperaturas superiores a zero em altitude para nao ter neve no solo.
A neve que caiu durante a noite já derreteu.


----------



## Beric D (26 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

Bastante neve em Groningen já desde ontem a noite.

Na minha cidade, Nijmegen, 3ºC e sempre a chover.


----------



## FRibeiro (26 Jan 2014 às 20:48)

Por aqui tarde de chuva e 8ºC
A neve continua a ser uma miragem por estas bandas...


----------



## hurricane (26 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Bom por aqui tarde de chuva com 4ºC. Agora 7ºC mas sem chuva. No entanto a app do meu telemóvel está a prever neve para amanhã de manhã. Se for como da última vez irá nevar! Mas se cair qualquer coisa será muito reduzido e misturado com chuva de certeza! A neve em condições e o frio continuam a ser uma miragem por aqui também. 

Enquanto isso os EUA vão levar com mais ar polar!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

Mais 2 fotos de *Bucareste*, belo manto branco.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2014 às 22:19)

Temperaturas máximas e mínimas hoje em capitais europeas (últimas 24 horas segundo Ogimet)

Madrid 17/3
Berlin -10/-14  
Prague -7/-15
Warsaw -8/-13
Vienna -6/-11
Bucharest -5/-7
Vilnius -10/-18
Kyev -10/-18


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2014 às 22:43)

*SUÉCIA: - 41,2 ºC* 

Cold Snap: -41 in Sweden        

Tuesday, 21 January 2014 - Residents living in far northern Sweden woke up to a temperature of -41.2 C on Sunday as the harsh winter continues to bite across the rest of the country. The village of Karesuando, right at the very northern tip of Sweden, clocked the epic cold temperature during Sunday reports the Swedish weather agency SMHI. 
"It is also a seasonal record," said SMHI meteorologist Lars Unnerstad to the TT news agency. The recorded temperature of -41.2 was a record for that region which is right on the Finnish border. Unnerstad added that he expected more cold records to break during the next 24 hours due to the high pressure, lack of wind and the continuing clear weather.
The deep freeze has had an impact on local transport in the region with train and bus services being cancelled as a result. "The limit for the trains to operate is -30 C and the buses we can drive until it is -35. If it is colder then we think it is a safety hazard," said Annelie Lindeblad of Arriva.
In the rest of Sweden the cold is not as severe but SMHI added that the whole country was covered in snow on Saturday for the first time this winter.

MINA Breaking News


----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2014 às 08:51)

E eis que acordei agora nevar!!!!!!!!  Estão 0ºC. Mas é uma neve muito liquida e só acumula nos telhados e carros! Mas já dá para ficar feliz


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jan 2014 às 08:51)

Webcams agora.

Prague



Berlin



Hamburg, o río Elba congelado


----------



## Beric D (27 Jan 2014 às 09:17)

Eu não acredito!! Depois do fiasco de ontem (a chover a noite toda com 2ºC), eis que agora de manhã está 1ºC e... céu limpo!!!


----------



## Kevin_ (27 Jan 2014 às 11:42)

Ja nao era sem tempo...
Ca tambem caiu qualquer coisa de manha, mas era neve em graos.




hurricane disse:


> E eis que acordei agora nevar!!!!!!!!  Estão 0ºC. Mas é uma neve muito liquida e só acumula nos telhados e carros! Mas já dá para ficar feliz


----------



## Beric D (27 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

Agora já está o céu todo encoberto. Estão 3ºC... Vamos lá ver...


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Nalguns pontos da Holanda está a nevar

http://hdtv.webcam.nl/kat-in-nood


----------



## Beric D (27 Jan 2014 às 12:30)

vinc7e disse:


> Nalguns pontos da Holanda está a nevar
> 
> http://hdtv.webcam.nl/kat-in-nood



:O Onde é?


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

Drachtstercompagnie


----------



## Beric D (27 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

Ah, é lá para os lados de Leeuwarden. Neve foi só mesmo lá para a ponta norte da Holanda.


----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2014 às 14:23)

Por aqui nevou mesmo só de manhã umas 2 ou 3 horas talvez e foi apenas um aguaceiro! A minha app do telemóvel é de facto boa porque foi a única a prever neve. Mas como é óbvio já derreteu e estão 3ºC e com alguma chuva fraca pelo meio. 

Por agora se nevar será só lá para quarta-feira. Que venha Fevereiro e mais neve.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2014 às 18:53)

Mais um dia de neve em *Bucareste*, os romenos devem estar bem satisfeitos. 

Bela acumulação na capital.

Esta tarde








Esta noite


----------



## Kevin_ (28 Jan 2014 às 08:42)

"E tudo o vento levou...a precipitação"...
O frio esta aí, mas a precipitação desapareceu para o resto desta semana.
Ontem à noite ainda acumulei 2cm de neve, nada de extraordinário, comparando com à 3 anos atrás onde tinha cerca de 35cm


----------



## Beric D (28 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

Aqui o inverno está uma desilusão... Eu a pensar que ia ver bastante neve e afinal... Desde que começou o inverno só nevou uns 45 minutos no total e nem pegava no chão, num dos primeiros dias de Dezembro


----------



## hurricane (28 Jan 2014 às 13:02)

Bom por aqui o dia está extremamente frio! Estão 3ºC e com o vento é desconfortável andar na rua. As previsões apontam para possível queda de neve ao final da tarde e noite!


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Jan 2014 às 23:35)

Hoje nevou nas praias da costa adriática do norte de Italia (Emilia Romagna)

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/31004-1-romagna-nevica-sin-sulle-coste-immagini-in-diretta


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Gostei desta foto, encontrei-a no flickr.

Bucareste, ontem (27-1-14).







Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/112176252@N02/


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Jan 2014 às 14:23)

Outro dia frio no leste da Alemanha e Polonia.
Ás 14 horas -6 em Berlin e -10 en Warsaw. Vilnius -12 e Moscow -20.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Jan 2014 às 19:53)

Sigue baijando a temperatura em Moscow, -26 agora.


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

Dia fresco aqui pela região.
Mínima de 3.2ºC e máxima de 5.1ºC à momentos.
Alguma chuva durante a noite e dia.
Nada de neve nos próximos tempos...


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

Sem eu estar à espera acabou de cair um aguaceiro de neve de 20 minutos! Está 1ºC!


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jan 2014 às 11:16)

A mínima esta noito em Moscow aeroporto Domodedovo foi de -30 
Non todos os anos se atingem os -30.


----------



## Cadito (30 Jan 2014 às 11:32)

Maraña (1250m), em plena cordilheira cantábrica, há instantes:






Retirada do Facebook: *"Cabañas Patagónicas"*

Relatam 40cm de nieve e que hoje não há escola (obviamente)!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

A acumulação de neve em *Bucareste* soma e segue. 
Neste momento, 13:57 estão *-10ºC* na capital romena. 

Foto tirada ontem à noite.






Fonte: flickr


----------



## Cadito (30 Jan 2014 às 13:05)

Maraña há instantes:






A espessura já vai (segundo comentam) em 50cm e continua a nevar 

Facebook: "Cabañas Patagónicas"

Para quem quiser acompanhar em directo: https://plus.google.com/photos/1036...5972488089513235234&oid=103676283096975341350


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

O río Elba em Hamburg, cada dia mais congelado.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

Ás 13:30 (hora espanhola e Centroeuropea) 

Hamburg -3
Berlin -4
Warsaw -12
Bucharest -10
Kyev -16
Moscow -20

Dados Wetterzentrale


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> O río Elba em Hamburg, cada dia mais congelado.



Esta webcam também é bastante boa para observar o cenário congelante. 

http://www.earthcam.com/germany/hamburg/


----------



## AJB (30 Jan 2014 às 14:08)

É uma brutalidade estas quantidades..."copos" e mais "copos" de neve
Em Maraña


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2014 às 16:19)

Treino do Torino


----------



## Kevin_ (31 Jan 2014 às 14:39)

Subida de temperatura para a próxima semana com a entrada de ventos Oeste... menos hipóteses de haver neve.


----------



## Kevin_ (31 Jan 2014 às 14:40)

O nosso amigo irpsit anda desaparecido. Como andará este Inverno pela Islândia?


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

A vertente sul dos Alpes teve hoje uma nevada enorme.

Lienz 670







Dellach 630


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2014 às 15:33)

Forni di Sopra 900 metros, Italia, a webcam ficou out ás 7:12


----------



## hurricane (31 Jan 2014 às 20:20)

Por aqui está tudo dentro do normal. Hoje esteve Sol e um dia bonito. Neve por enquanto não há qualquer perspectiva. Neste momento 6ºC com previsão de chuva para esta noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Hoje caiu cá um diluvio em Roma, foram *150 mm*.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2014 às 01:09)

A força da Natureza: Deslizamento de rochas destruiu parcialmente uma casa (Itália)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/VITTIv2qF2pgcPzqeEDh"]Deslizamento de rochas destruiu parcialmente uma casa no norte de ItÃ¡lia - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2014 às 12:53)

Acabou o frío na Europa centro-oriental. Depois de 11 dias com máxima negativa, a temperatura subiu ontem dos 0 graus em Berlin.





Aínda fica frío na Romenia, Ucrania e Rusia, porem irá desaparecendo nas próximas horas. Segundo os modelos fevereiro será muito temperado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

Já na *Turquia*, vão regressar as noites gélidas/potentes inversões térmicas, minimas inferiores a *-20ºC*, nos sítios do costume, *Erzurum*, *Kars*, *Agri* e *Ardahan*.

Kars teve cá uma inversão, vai la vai.  

Minimas de hoje:


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

Muita neve com ventos a atingir os 150 km/h na Sérvia, muita chuva no Oeste de França, grandes nevões no norte de Itália, aí está o Inverno a mostrar-se em força na Europa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

jotackosta disse:


> Muita neve com ventos a atingir os 150 km/h na Sérvia, muita chuva no Oeste de França, grandes nevões no norte de Itália, aí está o Inverno a mostrar-se em força na Europa.



As imagens da Servia são impressionantes, faço ideia o windchill.  

Um apanhado geral:


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

jotackosta disse:


> Muita neve com ventos a atingir os 150 km/h na Sérvia, muita chuva no Oeste de França, grandes nevões no norte de Itália, aí está o Inverno a mostrar-se em força na Europa.



Por aqui é tudo menos Inverno em força! Está a ser uma autêntica desilusão!!! E já começo a perceber o porquê dos belgas odiarem o seu tempo. Nem chuva forte, nem vento, nem frio, nem neve. Apenas um céu encoberto e uma chuva miúda de vez em quando. Por agora 9ºC. Um autêntico tempo irritante e depressivo!!

Já começo a ter saudades dos temporais portugueses!


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui é tudo menos Inverno em força! Está a ser uma autêntica desilusão!!! E já começo a perceber o porquê dos belgas odiarem o seu tempo. Nem chuva forte, nem vento, nem frio, nem neve. Apenas um céu encoberto e uma chuva miúda de vez em quando. Por agora 9ºC. Um autêntico tempo irritante e depressivo!!
> 
> Já começo a ter saudades dos temporais portugueses!



Pois, por aí parece que "tudo" tem ficado mais ao lado...pelas ilhas britânicas :/


----------



## joãopodador (1 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

Hola, ontem e passados se falou no contraste entre frio/gelo e menos frio/húmedo na Europa Ocidental. 
A linha de separação passou ontem sobre a nossa região (Utreque, no meio dos Países Baixos). 
O mapa de temperaturas mínimas do ar na noite do 29 ao 30 de Janeiro:






Idem da noite passada (31-I a 1-II-2-14):






Toda a Europa Central e Oriental está congelada mas Holanda e o Benelux estão a ter um Inverno demasiado quente, os dias 30 e 31-I foram os únicos com algum gelo de verdade em Utreque. 

Algumas impressões:

Um canal perto de Utreque, ontem:






O mesmo local, hoje:






e o ciclone que nos trouxe esta alteraÇão:






e para acabar, gelo flutuante e reflexos de salgueiros no rio Oude Rijn (Reno Velho) entre Utreque e Harmelen, a Oeste daquela cidade. 

De fato, o Inverno deste ano tem sido anormalmente quente na Holanda!

E para acabar uma aveleira que já dá amentos, fotografada há uma semana igualmente na zona de Harmelen.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

*Moscovo*, hoje.






Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/103373396@N08/with/12257785436/


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2014 às 02:35)

Itália (Livigno):






METEO GIORNALE


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 03:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Itália (Livigno):



Nivis Lenticularis


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Fev 2014 às 05:53)

Sul da Finlândia ainda com pouquíssima neve. Normalmente por esta altura, e até em meados de Janeiro, há várias cidades com 30-40cm de neve e Lahti só hoje atingiu os 10cm. Frio não tem faltado, com mínimas abaixo dos -20 mas a neve essa...
Vou lá na sexta-feira passar 10 dias e estou a ver que vai ser uma pasmaceira.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

*Kars* teve cá uma inversão, vai lá vai.  
Caminha para outra igualmente intensa. 

Minimas de hoje:








*Temperaturas actuais*

Kars: *-25ºC*
Ardahan: *-18ºC*
Erzurum: *-14ºC*
Agri:* -13ºC*


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Fev 2014 às 08:32)

-1.5 esta manha, com bastante geada e gelo na estrada.


----------



## Beric D (3 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

Céu limpo e 2ºC. A previsão é que a temperatura suba ao longo da semana. Previsão para neve nos próximos tempos = 0 

Que desilusão de inverno...


----------



## hurricane (3 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

Beric D disse:


> Céu limpo e 2ºC. A previsão é que a temperatura suba ao longo da semana. Previsão para neve nos próximos tempos = 0
> 
> Que desilusão de inverno...



O mesmo por aqui. Mínima de 1ºC. Algum gelo e geada mas a temperatura vai também subir. O bom é estar um Sol de primavera radiante. Todos os belgas estão admirados pelo Inverno altamente 'soft' que se tem sentido. Dizem que não é mesmo nada normal esta falta de frio, neve e até de chuva. Em Fevereiro duvido que venha alguma coisa! Mas pode ser que Março traga novamente algum frio e chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2014 às 17:10)

Que nevão em Manzaneda: 

http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/cabeza-de-manzaneda


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 18:23)

Hoje foram registadas as minimas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno em território turco.
Inversões térmicas impressionantes em Kars e Ardahan. 







Alguns videos dos dois congeladores turcos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 09:27)

Bem, as inversões na zona NE da Turquia continuam interessantes  de acompanhar.

Hoje foi registada uma minima histórica na cidade de *Kars*, foi batida a minima absoluta do presente mês (*-33,8ºC*), nesta madrugada a minima caiu aos *-34,8ºC*, assim sendo, foi a t.min mais baixa(Fevereiro) dos últimos 54 anos. 

*Ardahan* tambem registou uma minima brutal, mas longe do valor absoluto de Fevereiro.







Registo brutal nos arredores de Kars.





______


----------



## Kevin_ (4 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Esse senhor certamente teria um carro a gasolina, o gasóleo a essa temperatura já teria congelado.
O ano passado fiquei a pé no meu carro a gasóleo, quando a temperatura desceu aos -19. Os automóveis sofrem imenso com temperaturas nessa ordem.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

Entretanto, em Espanha.
É caso para cantarolar " Olha a onda, olha a onda..."


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 18:24)




----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Chuva gelada na Eslóvenia, 1/4 da população sem energia eléctrica. 

http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/02/03/album/1391455348_404631.html#1391455348_404631_1391455570


----------



## Redfish (4 Fev 2014 às 20:22)

Como vou passar uns dias brevemente a França, tendo estado mais a par do tempo lá, que propriamente em Portugal...

Na Bretanha já se registaram hoje ventos na ordem dos 150 KM/H...

http://www.ouest-france.fr/tempete-petra-vents-et-vagues-neuf-departements-en-alerte-orange-1904910


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2014 às 20:32)

Agreste disse:


> Chuva gelada na Eslóvenia, 1/4 da população sem energia eléctrica.
> 
> http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/02/03/album/1391455348_404631.html#1391455348_404631_1391455570



Nunca tinha visto imagens de chuva com congelação tão brutais como estas.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

Slovenia hit by severe blizzards

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ5-8livIFU"]Slovenia hit by severe blizzards - YouTube[/ame]

bbc news143


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, as inversões na zona NE da Turquia continuam interessantes  de acompanhar.
> 
> Hoje foi registada uma minima histórica na cidade de *Kars*, foi batida a minima absoluta do presente mês (*-33,8ºC*), nesta madrugada a minima caiu aos *-34,8ºC*, assim sendo, foi a t.min mais baixa(Fevereiro) dos últimos 54 anos.
> 
> ...




Acabei de receber uma chamada de Rustavi, Geórgia. Estavam a contar que estão habituados ao frio mas que este ano parece, segundo o que ouviram, ser o mais frio dos últimos 20 anos (carece de fonte oficial).
De dia, em Tbilisi, estavam -5ºC. Agora à noite estão cerca de -10ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 22:36)

Paelagius disse:


> Acabei de receber uma chamada de Rustavi, Geórgia. Estavam a contar que estão habituados ao frio mas que este ano parece, segundo o que ouviram, ser o mais frio dos últimos 20 anos (carece de fonte oficial).
> De dia, em Tbilisi, estavam -5ºC. Agora à noite estão cerca de -10ºC.



Estas cidades (Kars e Ardahan) ate ficam relativamente perto da Georgia, mas claro, apresentam caracteristicas orograficas especificas que favorecem o registo de minimas desta ordem,como gosto de chamar, são autênticos congeladores. 

Por acaso não tenho seguido muito as temperaturas na Georgia, mas parece que  hoje a capital teve uma bela minima -13,9ºC.

Podes ver aqui os dados: http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=37545&ano=2014&mes=2&day=4&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Estive a ver no google earth, Rustavi fica num fundo de vale, aquilo à noite deve arrefecer e muito.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2014 às 04:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estas cidades (Kars e Ardahan) ate ficam relativamente perto da Georgia, mas claro, apresentam caracteristicas orograficas especificas que favorecem o registo de minimas desta ordem,como gosto de chamar, são autênticos congeladores.
> 
> Por acaso não tenho seguido muito as temperaturas na Georgia, mas parece que  hoje a capital teve uma bela minima -13,9ºC.
> 
> ...




São de facto temperaturas extremas. 

Mas atenção que a Turquia não pertence geograficamente à Europa! 

Não sei a que características orográficas te referes. Tal como a Turquia, a Geórgia localiza-se na Bacia do Mar Negro, mas inserida na fronteira da Europa no Cáucaso, com altitudes que conferem temperaturas diferentes para uma latitude igual à nossa.

Apenas algumas regiões são amostradas mas chegaram a obter durante a noite -25ºC, e outras que não sabemos, talvez menos ainda. Não pude disponibilizar a tabela com as temperaturas porque como eram as atuais, estavam a ser constantemente atualizadas e quando tu e outros demais tivessem oportunidade para as ver, seriam diferentes.

Poderás consultar o Mapa interativo de temperaturas previstas pela Agência do Ambiente congénere do nosso IPMA. (website disponível em Inglês mas a busca apenas a funcionar quando selecionado no idioma georgiano. Basta escrever os nossos caracteres em minúsculas que serão convertidos automaticamente, por exemplo, bakuriani (ბაკურიანი)).


----------



## Kevin_ (5 Fev 2014 às 08:21)

Previsões de vento forte para os próximos dias, Bélgica, Holanda, Oeste da França e também deve cá chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 09:46)

Paelagius disse:


> São de facto temperaturas extremas.
> 
> Mas atenção que a Turquia não pertence geograficamente à Europa!
> 
> ...



Falei em características orográficas especificas,pois cidades como Kars,Agri,Erzurum,Ardahan encontram-se a uma cota 1500/1800m com montanhas de 2800m/3500m em seu redor(falando em modo geral), ou seja, vales/várzeas em altitude, onde  ocorre um intenso arrefecimento nocturno, ao ponto de serem registadas minimas inferiores a -25ºC,com alguma facilidade,diga-se.

Claro que existem vários factores que justificam tais registos, como por exemplo, as horas de sol,exposição,declive e ocupação das vertentes, densa rede hidrográfica entre outros, é uma conjugação de muitos factores.

Em Portugal tens um sitio com minimas brutais, falo da aldeia de Gimonde(arredores de Bragança), por lá também existe essa conjugação dos tais factores anteriormente descritos, a outra escala obvio, mas que permite ter minimas de -12ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 13:35)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2014 às 17:11)




----------



## Redfish (5 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

Toda a zona costeira Atlantica têm estado a ser afectada por estas sucessivas depressões que têm causado bastantes estragos...

Agora no Sabado nova depressão entrará nas ilhas Britanicas com pressões minimas a variar entre os 945 e os 955 hpa, sendo que os ventos nas zonas costeiras serão fortissimos.......

Mais um evento para seguir com atenção...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

Volta a aquecer em Espanha, em locais tão distintos como Bilbao e Valencia.


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Skizzo disse:


> Volta a aquecer em Espanha, em locais tão distintos como Bilbao e Valencia.



Tenho feito um acompanhamento diário do ranking de temperaturas máximas na Europa na Ogimet, e fico surpreendido com a frequência de como estações do Cantábrio aparecem com temperaturas elevadas, pensei que fosse um fenómeno isolado apenas deste ano, mas depois fiz pesquisas de anos anteriores e o mesmo também acontece.


----------



## Bergidum (6 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Tenho feito um acompanhamento diário do ranking de temperaturas máximas na Europa na Ogimet, e fico surpreendido com a frequência de como estações do Cantábrio aparecem com temperaturas elevadas, pensei que fosse um fenómeno isolado apenas deste ano, mas depois fiz pesquisas de anos anteriores e o mesmo também acontece.



Las elevadas temperaturas del Cantábrico español, sobre todo del oriental (Santander, Bilbao,...) se deben a los vientos del sur, produciéndose un efecto Foëhn de recalentamiento a sotavento de la cordillera Cantábrica. Por eso todos los años dan las máximas en algunos días de otoño, invierno y primavera.


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Bergidum disse:


> Las elevadas temperaturas del Cantábrico español, sobre todo del oriental (Santander, Bilbao,...) se deben a los vientos del sur, produciéndose un efecto Foëhn de recalentamiento a sotavento de la cordillera Cantábrica. Por eso todos los años dan las máximas en algunos días de otoño, invierno y primavera.



Bergidum obrigado pela explicação já suspeitava que fosse essa a razão, o mesmo não poderá ai dizer da região de "O Briezo" onde os Invernos são rigorosos e frios constantemente, imagino que os Ancares devem estar cheios de neve.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

Boa sequência de minimas em Kars.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

Sigo hoje com 0ºC e neve fraca.

Os últimos dias, e aliás semanas, têm tido tempo muito ameno.
Temperaturas quase sempre entre os -2ºC e os +5ºC, e praticamente sem queda de neve. Quase só chuvisco ou chuva, ou simplesmente tempo cinzento.

Mas tempo ventoso têm persistido. Nada de extraordinário, mas com tempestades semanais de ventos de 90-100km/h e rajadas superiores a 150km/h.


----------



## Kevin_ (7 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

Ola Irpsit

Já tínhamos saudades das tuas observações meteorológicas na Islândia.
Como tem sido ao nível da queda de neve?
Este ano tem sido muito fraco para estes lados comparativamente com os últimos 4 anos.

O inicio da próxima semana poderá trazer algumas mudanças. A ver vamos.





irpsit disse:


> Sigo hoje com 0ºC e neve fraca.
> 
> Os últimos dias, e aliás semanas, têm tido tempo muito ameno.
> Temperaturas quase sempre entre os -2ºC e os +5ºC, e praticamente sem queda de neve. Quase só chuvisco ou chuva, ou simplesmente tempo cinzento.
> ...


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

Por aqui tem chovido bastante mas a temperatura tem rondado entre os 5ºC a 10ºC. 

Para a semana parece vir mais frio e pode nevar lá para terça ou quarta. Contudo o que me chama mais atenção é finalmente a ruptura destas depressões constantes de Oeste que poderá trazer muito frio para a Europa novamente!!! 

Ainda tenho esperança de observar umas boas mínimas geladas e neve em maior quantidade.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

Está a ser um inverno com temperaturas anormalmente altas e pouca queda de neve. Já o inverno passado tinha sido assim.




Kevin_ disse:


> Ola Irpsit
> 
> Já tínhamos saudades das tuas observações meteorológicas na Islândia.
> Como tem sido ao nível da queda de neve?
> ...


----------



## Bergidum (7 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Bergidum obrigado pela explicação já suspeitava que fosse essa a razão, o mesmo não poderá ai dizer da região de "O Briezo" onde os Invernos são rigorosos e frios constantemente, imagino que os *Ancares *devem estar cheios de neve.



Pues sí, una foto de Teixeira, en la vertiente este, a 1000 msnm del día 4 de febrero, del facebook La cantina de Teixeira:

http://subefotos.com/ver/?18b2f45c4de941f5050e42cacd5a0cd9o.jpg


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 11:56)

Paisagem congelante. 
Até mete impressão, inverno bem agressivo.


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Fev 2014 às 14:56)

Caiu alguma neve esta manha, diria que 1 a 2 cm, que entretanto derreteu.
Talvez amanha à noite haja mais...

O ano passado que estava a construir a minha casa tivemos temperaturas baixíssimas que me atrasou bastante a obra. Este ano, frio e neve praticamente nem vê-lo.


----------



## hurricane (10 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Kevin_ disse:


> Caiu alguma neve esta manha, diria que 1 a 2 cm, que entretanto derreteu.
> Talvez amanha à noite haja mais...
> 
> O ano passado que estava a construir a minha casa tivemos temperaturas baixíssimas que me atrasou bastante a obra. Este ano, frio e neve praticamente nem vê-lo.



Por aqui alguma chuva mas com 5ºC. Já nem vale a pena pensar mais em neve ou frio. Na próxima semana os modelos apontam para a chegada de anticiclone portanto. Talvez lá para Março se as coisas mudarem muito.


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Fev 2014 às 15:28)

Efetivamente tens razão... O anticiclone dos Açores que tão caladinho tem andado, parece vir fazer-nos uma visita.... felizmente parece vir a ser uma visita de medico. A ver vamos


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Numa webcam a 5kms da minha casa, ja se voltam a ver os telhados brancos

http://weather.noprob.lu/


----------



## FRibeiro (10 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

Aqui por Paris as temperaturas hoje rondaram os 4º e os 9º.
Actualmente está nos 7ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Frio e neve acho que é para esquecer este inverno. Incrível como não houve sequer uma entrada fria este inverno (dezembro a finais de fevereiro). Digo já final de fevereiro pois não se vislumbra nada nos modelos.
O AA até pode vir a ajudar no frio matinal, pois se tiver o céu limpo penso que poderão existir boas inversões térmicas, tal como acontecem algures nos princípios de Dezembro. Cá estaremos para presenciar...
Boa sorte para a neve no Luxemburgo e Bélgica nos próximos dias!


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

Por enquanto parou a neve. Amanha durante o dia é capaz de cair alguns flocos mas nada de extraordinário. O prato principal deverá ser servido amanha ao fim do dia.
A capital francesa assim como todo o Oeste Europeu tem sofrido os últimos 3 meses sucessivas entradas atlânticas que trazem ar bastante húmido e quente. 
Resta-nos aguardar por essa entrada fria. Eu acho que o Inverno ainda não acabou. Pelo menos até ao meio de Abril tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## Kevin_ (11 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

O GFS esta a prever neve acima dos 500m a partir das 21H desta noite, como estou a 499m pode ser que tenha sorte.
Sigo neste momento com + 3.1°C


----------



## hurricane (11 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

Para aqui acima dos 400 mas como eu estou abaixo disso.

Em todo o caso em relação à neve não confio mais no GFS. Até agora nunca acertou! Só olho para o meteoblue e a minha app do telemóvel que é o weather channel. 

Neste momento alguma chuva e 6ºC.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

Só porque considero digno de registo, vejam bem as temperaturas nos Balcãs e no mediterrâneo central e oriental:

1  Qyteti Stalin (Albania) 25.8 °C  
2  Vlore (Albania) 25.6 °C  
3  Tirana-La Praka (Albania) 25.2 °C  
4  Tirana (Albania) 24.4 °C  
5  Adapazari (Turkey) 23.5 °C  
6  Bar (Montenegro) 22.9 °C  
7  Kraljevo (Serbia) 22.5 °C  
8  Tripolis Airport (Greece) 22.5 °C  
9  Andravida Airport (Greece) 22.4 °C  
10  Pozega Uzicka (Serbia) 22.4 °C  
11  Krusevac (Serbia) 22.2 °C  
12  Durres (Albania) 22.0 °C  
13  Podgorica-Grad (Montenegro) 22.0 °C  
14  Nis (Serbia) 21.9 °C  
15  Leskovac (Serbia) 21.7 °C  
16  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 21.6 °C  
17  Reggio Calabria (Italy) 21.6 °C  
18  Valjevo (Serbia) 21.6 °C  
19  Cuprija (Serbia) 21.5 °C  
20  Kragujevac (Serbia) 21.5 °C 

26º graus a 11/2/2014 na Albania impressionante

Por o que vejo com a dorsal a subir na penisula itálica e Grécia as temperaturas ainda poderão ser mais supreendentes naquela região.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Só porque considero digno de registo, vejam bem as temperaturas nos Balcãs e no mediterrâneo central e oriental:
> 
> 1  Qyteti Stalin (Albania) 25.8 °C
> 2  Vlore (Albania) 25.6 °C
> ...



Segundo observei, são valores históricos, a media das temperaturas máximas  em Tirana, no presente mês é de 13ºC, incrível. 
A máxima absoluta de Fevereiro é de 24ºC


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo observei, são valores históricos, a media das temperaturas máximas  em Tirana, no presente mês é de 13ºC, incrível.
> A máxima absoluta de Fevereiro é de 24ºC



Impressionante sem duvida,Qyteti Stalin fica a cerca de 40 kms a sul de Tirana, e já durante este inverno as estações albanesas tem aparecido com temperaturas altas, o dia de hoje bateu pelos vistos maximos historicos.


----------



## Cadito (11 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

Maraña (1250m) há instantes. Foto absolutamente extraordinária!


----------



## Kevin_ (12 Fev 2014 às 15:03)

Não me parece que tenha caído neve esta noite passada, apesar de o chão estar molhado e a temperatura ser de 1°C.
Para esta noite volta haver previsão de queda mas duvido muito.
Para amanha chuvinha e sleet, vamos ver qual deles vai prevalecer, não quero apostar mas a chuva deve ganhar.

Neve onde estas tu?


----------



## hurricane (12 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Por aqui está um temporal agora com vento muito forte e chuva! 

O ECM está ótimo e mostra finalmente uma entrada siberiana! Será?


----------



## FRibeiro (12 Fev 2014 às 20:56)

O dia começou com céu limpo e ao final da tarde começou a chover.
Estão 7.4ºC

Por muito que queiramos uma entrada fria e um modelo a prever de vez em quando para alimentar a chama, na run seguinte retira tudo...foi o caso do ECM desta vez!! Mass algum dia terá que ser verdade não?
É verdade que até Abril a possibilidade de neve a cota 0 ainda é grande para nós como países do norte. No entanto com os dias maiores, a temperatura começa a subir e a neve nunca ficará mais de 1 ou 2 dias!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2014 às 21:45)

Nas Ilhas Britânicas a situação está complicada...






E parece que também se pode formar um Sting Jet por lá:


----------



## Happy (12 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Voei hoje desde Londres e não vi terra desde Londres a Faro...Sempre coberto. Impressionante


----------



## Beric D (13 Fev 2014 às 14:12)

Estão 5ºC e a chover com intensidade. Não há nada que aponte para neve nos próximos tempos (como tem sido habitual neste inverno), mas era bom ter uma surpresa, esta noite! Acham que até lá a temperatura pode baixar o suficiente e a precipitação manter-se? Para a região de Gelderland


----------



## Kevin_ (13 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Por cá caiu alguma neve misturada com chuva, que ao chegar ao solo derretia instantaneamente.
Temperatura às 13H: 0.6°C
Temperatura às 16H: 2.6°C


----------



## Kevin_ (13 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

Acho que no modelo GFS a 560H estão a prever uma entrada fria (irónico).
Este definitivamente não será um Inverno propicio a estas entradas.
Os anticiclones estão a deixar passar as depressões vindas do Atlântico à toda a velocidade, fazendo prevalecer os ventos de SW e W.


----------



## joãopodador (13 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

Hola, omtem depois dum dia bastante bom a chuva e o vento impediram o nosso treino de remo-escaler. 
Hoje o tempo em Utreque era bastante cinzento com alguma chuva, e as temperaturas estão altas de mais, aparecem flores por todos os lados!

Mapa de anomalias: o vermelho indica temperaturas demasiado altas em toda a Europa Central e Oriental!






e algumas imagens recentes:

Utreque, hoje






Chuva em Westbroek, hoje:






Galanthus nivalis, flor de inicio de primavera en Utrecht:


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Ranking 20 temperaturas máximas na Europa 

1.Murcia (Spain) 27.2 °C  
2  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 26.5 °C  
3  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 26.2 °C  
4  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 25.1 °C  
5  Murcia / San Javier (Spain) 24.3 °C  
6  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 23.6 °C  
7  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 23.4 °C  
8  Paphos Airport (Cyprus) 23.4 °C  
9  Adapazari (Turkey) 23.2 °C  
10  Iskenderun (Turkey) 23.2 °C  
11  Malaga / Aeropuerto (Spain) 23.1 °C  
12  Morphou (Cyprus) 22.9 °C  
13  Osmaniye (Turkey) 22.8 °C  
14  Golcuk / Dumlupinar (Turkey) 22.4 °C  
15  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 22.3 °C  
16  Hopa (Turkey) 21.9 °C  
17  Lefke (Cyprus) 21.9 °C  
18  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 21.8 °C  
19  Cengiztopel (Turkey) 21.7 °C  
20  Palma De Mallorca / Son San Juan (Spain) 21.6 °C  


27,2º graus em Múrcia!!!!!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Não deixa de ser interessante o que se sucede com um pais como a Turquia, ok sabemos que a parte continental(excepção da costa do mediterrâneo) não é considerado território do continente europeu, mas não deixa de ser curioso os extremos deste pais pois acaba por ocupar ambos os rankings como o colega jonas_87  já referiu os autênticos congeladores turcos, ai sim um bom pais para terem realizado os jogos de Inverno a Turquia terá melhores condições para desportos de Inverno que os próprios países Alpinos. 


1  Kars (Turkey) -22.5 °C  
2  Agri (Turkey) -19.5 °C  
3  Samedam-Flugplatz (Switzerland) -18.8 °C  
4  Buffalora (Ofenpass) (Switzerland) -18.7 °C  
5  Erzurum (Turkey) -15.0 °C  
6  Sonnblick (Austria) -14.9 °C  
7  Sonnblick - Autom. (Austria) -14.9 °C  
8  Bardufoss (Norway) -14.7 °C  
9  Bugrino (Russia) -14.7 °C  
10  Indiga (Russia) -14.6 °C  
11  Jungfraujoch (Switzerland) -14.4 °C  
12  Saint Michael Im Lungau (Austria) -13.7 °C  
13  Koslan (Russia) -13.5 °C  
14  Ardahan (Turkey) -13.4 °C  
15  Jarensk (Russia) -13.2 °C  
16  Katterjakk A (Sweden) -13.0 °C  
17  Ob. Jacevo (Russia) -12.9 °C  
18  Nizhnyaya Pesha (Russia) -12.8 °C  
19  San Bernardino (Switzerland) -12.8 °C  
20  Juvvasshoe (Norway) -12.7 °C


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não deixa de ser interessante o que se sucede com um pais como a Turquia, ok sabemos que a parte continental(excepção da costa do mediterrâneo) não é considerado território do continente europeu, mas não deixa de ser curioso os extremos deste pais pois acaba por ocupar ambos os rankings como o colega jonas_87  já referiu os autênticos congeladores turcos, ai sim um bom pais para terem realizado os jogos de Inverno a Turquia terá melhores condições para desportos de Inverno que os próprios países Alpinos.
> 
> 
> 1  Kars (Turkey) -22.5 °C
> ...



Verdade, também acho igualmente interessante a variedade climática presente no país (Turquia), é impressionante,claro que o relevo acidentado facilita e muito o registo de tais temperaturas tão agressivas. 

A localização das estações também tem extrema importância,refiro-me às cidades mais frias, imaginemos que as estações de Agri, Erzurum, Kars e Ardahan estavam instaladas a meio das vertentes ou mesmo próximos dos cumes que circundam os fundos de vale das 4 cidades, se tal acontecesse era difícil ter registos de temperatura tão baixos.

Como as 4 estações, estão localizadas próximo das cotas minimas dos respectivos vales, as temperaturas minimas vão ser naturalmente muito baixas, fruto das potentes inversões térmicas.
Eles por lá, têm dias e dias de nevoeiro com temperaturas de -25ºC/-30ºC, sincelo a montes portanto.
Não restam duvidas, são mesmo os tais 4 congeladores da Turquia. 

A faixa costeira deles é fenomenal, refiro-me à do mediterrâneo, por exemplo a temperatura da água do mar chega a tocar nos 29ºC, caldo impressionante. 

Qualquer dia tenho que abrir um tópico especifico com seguimento da Turquia, pois tenho bombardeado este tópico com os registos daquele país.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2014 às 08:15)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não deixa de ser interessante o que se sucede com um pais como a Turquia, ok sabemos que a parte continental(excepção da costa do mediterrâneo) não é considerado território do continente europeu, mas não deixa de ser curioso os extremos deste pais pois acaba por ocupar ambos os rankings como o colega jonas_87  já referiu os autênticos congeladores turcos, ai sim um bom pais para terem realizado os jogos de Inverno a Turquia terá melhores condições para desportos de Inverno que os próprios países Alpinos.
> 
> 
> 1  Kars (Turkey) -22.5 °C
> ...



Nao é certo. O interior da Turquía oriental é uma regiao muito fría, porem muito seca. As condiçoes sao muito melhores nos Alpes para o ski.


----------



## irpsit (14 Fev 2014 às 08:25)

Este Janeiro e Fevereiro têm sido marcados por terem sido meses com temperaturas bastante acima da média aqui na Islândia, e sem queda de neve.

Continuo a marcar máximas a rondar os +4ºC e céu ora pouco nublado, ora muito nublado, mas sempre tempo seco. E os solos sem qualquer neve.

Parece-me que talvez vá bater recordes pela ausência de neve nas últimas semanas.

A passagem das tempestades a sul, no Reino Unido, causa ventos de norte e de leste, e estranhamente esperaria ver temperaturas frígidas com estes ventos, mas tal não está a acontecer. Neste momento não existe frio no Atlântico norte/ Árctico, pelo menos nesta região. Um Inverno bastante atípico. Tenho ouvido que o mesmo está a ocorrer na Escandinávia.

Porém as previsões indicam que o frio polar regresse, após várias semanas de ausência, na próxima semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 10:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é certo. O interior da Turquía oriental é uma regiao muito fría, porem muito seca. As condiçoes são muito melhores nos Alpes para o ski.



Sim, a precipitação anual  daquelas 4 cidades ronda os 400/500 mm, o que é manifestamente pouco,muito pouco, ainda para mais todas elas estão acima dos 1300 metros de altitude.
Possivelmente umas das zonas com mais neve é Palandoken.

*Palandoken* (fotos tiradas na semana passada)












Fonte: flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Entretanto, nas ilhas britânicas, vigoram estes avisos. 






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/WeatherWatchUK?fref=ts


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é certo. O interior da Turquía oriental é uma regiao muito fría, porem muito seca. As condiçoes sao muito melhores nos Alpes para o ski.



Verdade o que dizes e isso faz toda a diferença como é lógico.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, nas ilhas britânicas, vigoram estes avisos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nestes avisos nota-se bem as diferenças entre a costa ocidental exposta ao Atlântico e as regiões centrais de Inglaterra tapadas pela Irlanda e a costa virada para o Mar do Norte.
A região da Cornualha, partes do Pais de Gales, e costa ocidental irlandesa(West Region) é muito mais chuvosa e menos fria, e tem um regime de pluviosidade onde chove mais nos meses de Inverno e de Outono que na Primavera e verão, Galway é a região mais chuvosa da Irlanda e tem um valor de precipitação anual de 1400 mm.


----------



## joãopodador (14 Fev 2014 às 19:23)

Hoje pela manhã apareceu algum gelo nos arredores de Utrecht:











A noite era fria e deve haver gelado ao nível do chão. 

Mas em geral continua o tempo demasiado quente. Amanhã até tempestade pode haver!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Belas temperaturas na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

28.3ºC em Carcaixent (Valencia)


----------



## Skizzo (14 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Gosto imenso das previsões televisivas do tempo na RTVE:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...ecipitaciones-fuertes-norte-canarias/2398168/
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...nieve-galicia-cantabrico-zonas-altas/2396129/

Têm vários componentes e são muito informativos. Dão vergonha a qualquer bloco de meteorologia da RTP.


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Estão neste momento 13ºC e vento forte! O tempo está estranho e parece que voltei por momentos a Portugal. 


Incrível como este Inverno só houve apenas 1 semana e tal seguida em que as temperaturas estiveram abaixo da normal climatológica! O resto sempre com anomalia positiva! Tive mesmo mesmo azar com a neve!


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Fev 2014 às 12:04)

Top  20 temperaturas na Europa no dia de ontem:

1  Murcia (Spain) 27.2 °C  
2  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 26.6 °C  
3  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 26.0 °C  
4  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 24.2 °C  
5  Gijon (Spain) 24.2 °C  
6  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 24.0 °C  
7  Santander / Parayas (Spain) 23.8 °C  
8  Iskenderun (Turkey) 23.6 °C  
9  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 23.4 °C  
10  Gerona / Costa Brava (Spain) 23.4 °C  
11  Asturias / Aviles (Spain) 23.3 °C  
12  Hopa (Turkey) 23.3 °C  
13  Socoa (France) 23.2 °C  
14  San Sebastian / Fuenterrabia (Spain) 23.1 °C  
15  Logrono / Agoncillo (Spain) 23.0 °C  
16  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 22.9 °C  
17  Trabzon (Turkey) 22.9 °C  
18  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 22.7 °C  
19  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 22.7 °C  
20  San Sebastian / Igueldo (Spain) 22.7 °C  

Estações espanholas e turcas a dominarem o ranking mas tambem francesas e cipriotas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 12:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> 28.3ºC em Carcaixent (Valencia)




Valor impressionante, estive a ver o local exacto dessa estação(atraves do  google street view), fica no meio de um pomar, aquela zona deve dar boa fruta. 
________



PortugalWeather disse:


> Estações espanholas e turcas a dominarem o ranking mas tambem francesas e chipriotas.



Diz-se cipriotas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Fev 2014 às 12:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valor impressionante, estive a ver o local exacto dessa estação(atraves do  google street view), fica no meio de um pomar, aquela zona deve dar boa fruta.
> ________
> 
> 
> ...



 estou sem corrector ortográfico, sem servir de desculpa por vezes torna-se mais dificil a missão de escrever tudo correctamente.

Com estas temperaturas faço ideia os "British" e os nordicos a tomarem banhos de sol no mediterraneo, daqui a pouco nós tugas temos de começar a fazer turismo para o sul de Espanha e outras regiões do mediterrâneo para vermos o sol  (isto é uma piada )


----------



## joãopodador (15 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Vento!

Hojen tivemos vento forte, houve ondas nas águas dos arredores da cidade de Utrecht e a bicicleta caiu duas vezes por causa do vento. 

cerca de Westbroek:






Mas a temperatura estava quente de mais, agora (18 horas) AINDA NOVE GRAUS POSITIVOS!!!


----------



## hurricane (16 Fev 2014 às 01:24)

Bem as notícias que chegam de Inglaterra são mesmo impressionantes! O Janeiro foi o mais chuvoso desde que há registos e o Inverno poderá seguir o mesmo caminho!


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Fev 2014 às 10:59)

Decidi partilhar aqui com o fórum um ranking relativo aos países europeus com mais neve, não me baseie em grande informação cientifica mas sim ao acompanhamento meteorológico que tenho feito diariamente ao longo dos anos, dividi por divisões(grupos) em cada divisão(grupo),não existe uma hierarquia uma classificação, a classificação é dada pelo grupo,  uma mera brincadeira de um curioso:

I Divisão:
Coloco nesta I Divisão os países europeus mais perto do ártico e virados para Leste:
países nórdicos: Noruega, Suécia Finlândia
Países bálticos: Lituânia, Letónia, Estónia
Extremo Leste: Russia, Bielorrusia e Ucrânia 

Divisão de Honra (Países da Europa Central e Oriental mais a Norte):
Países Eslavos: Polonia, Republica Checa ,Eslováquia
Países Europa do Leste: Hungria, Roménia,Moldávia e Turquia
Países dos Balcãs Interiores: Bósnia e Sérvia e Montenegro 
Países Alpinos: Suiça,Austria,Liechtenstein 
Norte e centro da Europa: Alemanha e Dinamarca
Grande altitude: Andorra

2ª Divisão( Países banhados pelo Mar do Norte, Balcãs Inferiores e banhados pelo mar adriático)
Benelux: Holanda, Luxemburgo 
Balcãs e Leste: Eslovenia ,Croácia, Albania, Kosovo, Bulgaria

3ºDivisão-A( Países com diversidade climática com grandes divisões entre Norte Sul, países da Europa central e ocidental)
Europa central: Bélgica, França
Mediterrâneo: *Itália, Grécia, França*

*Nota: No caso tanto da Itália como da França ainda pensei coloca-los na divisão superior, mas tentei analisar os países num todo e apesar de em ambos os países nas zonas alpinas terem mais que condições para estarem na divisão de horna ou na 2ª divisão a verdade é que num todo tem depois muitas áreas onde a neve até pode ser uma raridades portanto num todo considero que se enquadram bem nesta divisão.

3ªdivisão-B(Países expostos da Europa expostos á corrente do golfo mas por motivos de latitude ou longitude tem neve mas não em grandes quantidades onde o elemento branco é comum não é estranho mas nem sempre frequente)
Reino Unido*
Espanha

*No caso de Reino Unido( (ainda considerei dividir a Escocia da Inglaterra e colocar na divisão superior mas iria abrir um precedente politico para países ainda em processos de independência) .

Divisão Distrital( Países sobre total influência da corrente do Golfo, onde a neve é pouco frequente mas em algumas zonas desses países cai anualmente)
Portugal 
Irlanda 

Divisão Distrital- B( Ilhas quentes do mediterrâneo):
Chipre
Malta


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

Madrugada fria.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Decidi partilhar aqui com o fórum um ranking relativo aos países europeus com mais neve, não me baseie em grande informação cientifica mas sim ao acompanhamento meteorológico que tenho feito diariamente ao longo dos anos, dividi por divisões(grupos) em cada divisão(grupo),não existe uma hierarquia uma classificação, a classificação é dada pelo grupo,  uma mera brincadeira de um curioso:
> 
> I Divisão:
> Coloco nesta I Divisão os países europeus mais perto do ártico e virados para Leste:
> ...



O seu ranking é respetavel, porem nao concordo. Espanha tem montanhas de mais de 3000 metros. Outros países como Belgica nao têm altitude. Se falamos a igualdade de altitude, em Belgica neva muito mais que na Espanha, isso é evidente (excepto para os meus compatriotas, que seguem pensando que Espanha é o país mais frío da Europa Occidental e inclusive Central ), porem se temos en conta todo o territorio, todas as montanhas, na Espanha este ano nevou mais que em Belgica, ja que aquí nevou muito nas montanhas por cima dos 1500 metros e na Belgica nao nevou quase nada, nao tiveram vento do leste nem anticiclon do leste da Europa este ano.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> O seu ranking é respetavel, porem nao concordo. Espanha tem montanhas de mais de 3000 metros. Outros países como Belgica nao têm altitude. Se falamos a igualdade de altitude, em Belgica neva muito mais que na Espanha, isso é evidente (excepto para os meus compatriotas, que seguem pensando que Espanha é o país mais frío da Europa Occidental e inclusive Central ), porem se temos en conta todo o territorio, todas as montanhas, na Espanha este ano nevou mais que em Belgica, ja que aquí nevou muito nas montanhas por cima dos 1500 metros e na Belgica nao nevou quase nada, nao tiveram vento do leste nem anticiclon do leste da Europa este ano.



Mas coloquei a Belgica num Grupo superior ao de Espanha, aqui não procuro analisar o relevo, porque iria abrir um precedente grave pois por essa logica de raciocinio não poderia considerar paises como a Suiça só tem o potencial que têm devido ao relevo. Aqui procurei apenas ver os paises onde mais neve ponto final, se tem maior ou menor relevo é irrelevante cada pais é como é tirando proveitos ou não disso mesmo. Esse argumento de que não se pode olhar para Espanha devido ao seu relevo acho que não faz sentido.Claro que aqui vejo um pais num todo e não através de regiões.
Mas não concordas com o quê? claramente que neva muito mais em Espanha que na Irlanda disso não duvides, querias por Espanha ao nivel da Irlanda,Portugal parece-me que é justo coloca-la numa divisão superior, não comparar o potencial de neve nos Picos da Europa,Pirinéus,Serra Nevada e mesmo nas Mesetas ou em regiôes como Castilha-la-mancha(Albacete cidade muito fria) com a Irlanda por exemplo, aliás até considero que a nivel geral Reino Unido e Espanha equiparam-se a nivel de neve, uns anos tem muita outros anos não tem sequer neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2014 às 08:42)

Aínda nao derreteu a neve desde primeiros de novembro em Chamonix (França). Agora.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Fev 2014 às 17:38)

Ai está com a dorsal a subir no mediterrâneo já suspeitava que algumas estações Italianas e balcânicas iriam atingir temperaturas primaveris, mas mesmo assim não batem as temperaturas de Múrcia que continua a ter temperaturas a superarem os 25º, apesar de Palermo ter chegado aos 24º graus, nota também para estações francesa Figari na Córsega chegar aos 23º, enfim depois estações da Georgia, Bosnia,etc muitas regiões por esse mediterrâneo fora com temperaturas acima dos 20º graus:

1  Murcia (Spain) 25.6 °C  
2  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 25.1 °C  
3  Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 23.9 °C  
4  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 23.8 °C  
5  Kutaisi (Georgia) 23.0 °C  
6  Bari / Palese Macchie (Italy) 22.9 °C  
7  Figari (France) 22.8 °C  
8  Gerona / Costa Brava (Spain) 22.8 °C  
9  Zugdidi (Georgia) 22.7 °C  
10  Sanski Most (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 22.6 °C  
11  Termoli (Italy) 22.6 °C  
12  Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 22.5 °C  
13  Valjevo (Serbia) 22.5 °C  
14  Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 22.4 °C  
15  Decimomannu (Italy) 22.4 °C  
16  Tortosa (Spain) 22.2 °C  
17  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 22.0 °C  
18  Beograd (Serbia) 22.0 °C  
19  Olbia / Costa Smeralda (Italy) 21.8 °C  
20  Reus / Aeropuerto (Spain) 21.8 °C


----------



## Bergidum (17 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> O seu ranking é respetavel, porem nao concordo. Espanha tem montanhas de mais de 3000 metros. Outros países como Belgica nao têm altitude. Se falamos a igualdade de altitude, em Belgica neva muito mais que na Espanha, isso é evidente (excepto para os meus compatriotas, que seguem pensando que Espanha é o país mais frío da Europa Occidental e inclusive Central ), porem se temos en conta todo o territorio, todas as montanhas, *na Espanha este ano nevou mais que em Belgica*, ja que aquí nevou muito nas montanhas por cima dos 1500 metros e na Belgica nao nevou quase nada, nao tiveram vento do leste nem anticiclon do leste da Europa este ano.



No me lo puedo creer!!! Ferreiro diciendo que, al menos este año, en España nevó más que en Bélgica...
Y siempre lo mismo, "a igualdad de altitud"...Cada país es como es, Bélgica no tiene montañas (sí cierto relieve, no me vayas a reñir) y España sí. Y pongamos que este año se están poniendo las cosas en su sitio después de una década mala de nieve.


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

Ai está o que suspeitava com a dorsal a deslocar-se para o mediterrâneo, eis temperaturas totalmente invejáveis e incomparáveis no mediterrâneo central e Oriental( Itália e Grecia), a dorsal passou por o sul de Espanha e França e deslocou-se para Este e eis o resultado, Itália e Grecia a dominarem este ranking com estações da Macedonia,Bulgaria e Turquia aparecerem também:

Guidonia pertence a província de Lazio no centro do pais:

18/2
1  Guidonia (Italy) 24.2 °C  
2  Demir Kapija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 23.6 °C  
3  Kastoria Airport (Greece) 23.3 °C  
4  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 23.2 °C  
5  Latina (Italy) 23.0 °C  
6  Bitola (Macedonia, The Republic of) 22.9 °C  
7  Gevgelija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 22.6 °C  
8  Larissa Airport (Greece) 22.6 °C  
9  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 22.6 °C  
10  Napoli / Capodichino (Italy) 22.5 °C  
11  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 22.4 °C  
12  Roma / Ciampino (Italy) 22.4 °C  
13  Sandanski (Bulgaria) 22.4 °C  
14  Stip (Macedonia, The Republic of) 22.4 °C  
15  Balikesir (Turkey) 22.3 °C  
16  Souda Airport (Greece) 22.2 °C  
17  Denizli (Turkey) 22.1 °C  
18  Lamia (Greece) 22.1 °C  
19  Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 22.1 °C  
20  Akhisar (Turkey) 22.0 °C 

Hoje por sinal volta uma estação italiana a dominar o ranking desta feita, Palermo uma habitué neste ranking,as estações albanesas continuam aparecer no ranking em força:

1  Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 24.9 °C  
2  Adapazari (Turkey) 23.9 °C  
3  Beograd / Surcin (Serbia) 23.8 °C  
4  Bitola (Macedonia, The Republic of) 23.8 °C  
5  Beograd (Serbia) 23.4 °C  
6  Qyteti Stalin (Albania) 23.2 °C  
7  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 23.0 °C  
8  Valjevo (Serbia) 22.8 °C  
9  Kilis (Turkey) 22.7 °C  
10  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 22.6 °C  
11  Nis (Serbia) 22.6 °C  
12  Gaziantep (Turkey) 22.5 °C  
13  Leskovac (Serbia) 22.5 °C  
14  Kastoria Airport (Greece) 22.4 °C  
15  Vlore (Albania) 22.4 °C  
16  Dimitrovgrad (Serbia) 22.2 °C  
17  Yenisehir (Turkey) 22.2 °C  
18  Urfa (Turkey) 22.1 °C  
19  Termoli (Italy) 22.0 °C  
20  Duzce (Turkey) 21.8 °C


----------



## hurricane (19 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

Por aqui é o tempo mais monótono de sempre! De vez em quando cai alguma chuva. Nem muito frio nem muito quente. Pouco sol e pronto este Inverno não passa disto! O vórtice lá continua nos EUA. Para o ano há mais!


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Fev 2014 às 07:30)

Efetivamente, este ano a neve fica toda do outro lado do Atlântico, pode ser que para o próximo ano mude de figura. 
As minhas expectativas estavam muito altas para esta época, ao ter neve logo no mês de Novembro, mas não passou apenas disso... expectativas


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 17:30)

Cadito disse:


> Maraña (1250m) há instantes. Foto absolutamente extraordinária!




Muito bonita, porem derreteu toda (fica algum resto), como ja ocurriu tambem em dezembro e janeiro. Agora.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 18:11)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Mas coloquei a Belgica num Grupo superior ao de Espanha, aqui não procuro analisar o relevo, porque iria abrir um precedente grave pois por essa logica de raciocinio não poderia considerar paises como a Suiça só tem o potencial que têm devido ao relevo. Aqui procurei apenas ver os paises onde mais neve ponto final, se tem maior ou menor relevo é irrelevante cada pais é como é tirando proveitos ou não disso mesmo. Esse argumento de que não se pode olhar para Espanha devido ao seu relevo acho que não faz sentido.Claro que aqui vejo um pais num todo e não através de regiões.
> Mas não concordas com o quê? claramente que neva muito mais em Espanha que na Irlanda disso não duvides, querias por Espanha ao nivel da Irlanda,Portugal parece-me que é justo coloca-la numa divisão superior, não comparar o potencial de neve nos Picos da Europa,Pirinéus,Serra Nevada e mesmo nas Mesetas ou em regiôes como Castilha-la-mancha(Albacete cidade muito fria) com a Irlanda por exemplo, aliás até considero que a nivel geral Reino Unido e Espanha equiparam-se a nivel de neve, uns anos tem muita outros anos não tem sequer neve.



Em este forum afirmas que neva mais em Belgica que em Espanha, porem no forum de diversidade climatica em España afirmas o contrario, que neva mais em España que na Belgica. A ver se te esclareces, porque te contradizes uma e outra vez, en cada forum dizes uma coisa distinta.


----------



## Bergidum (20 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Un vídeo de estos días de la Serra de Ancares, en concreto do Porto de Ancares, que culmina a 1683 msnm., entre las localidades de Balouta y Tejedo de Ancares. Ahora tendrá algo menos de nieve:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLXsus_DH3E&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Fev 2014 às 21:28)

Ferreiro explico-te, muito simples, este ano tem nevado mais em muitas regiões de Espanha que na Belgica basta leres os comentários neste tópico de colegas que estão na Belgica ou na Holanda para perceberes isso e ao contrário de Portugal ou de Espanha o clima na Belgica é todo ele praticamente igual se não neva num sitio não neva em outro, não há grandes diferenças de latitude, altitude ou interioridade, relativo ao ranking analisei um pais num todo, e como Espanha tem muitas regiões onde a neve é rara claro que num tudo numa médiana, a Belgica tem mais neve que Espanha, agora se compararmos localmente certas regiões de Espanha dão goleadas de Neve em relação á Belgica, não sei onde estão os teus equivocos um facto não invalida outro.
Como  Bergidum mostrou nesse video fantástico vê a Neve nos Ancares e diz-me onde existe algo igual na Belgica? principalmente este ano?.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro explico-te, muito simples, este ano tem nevado mais em muitas regiões de Espanha que na Belgica basta leres os comentários neste tópico de colegas que estão na Belgica ou na Holanda para perceberes isso e ao contrário de Portugal ou de Espanha o clima na Belgica é todo ele praticamente igual se não neva num sitio não neva em outro, não há grandes diferenças de latitude, altitude ou interioridade, relativo ao ranking analisei um pais num todo, e como Espanha tem muitas regiões onde a neve é rara claro que num tudo numa médiana, a Belgica tem mais neve que Espanha, agora se compararmos localmente certas regiões de Espanha dão goleadas de Neve em relação á Belgica, não sei onde estão os teus equivocos um facto não invalida outro.
> Como  Bergidum mostrou nesse video fantástico vê a Neve nos Ancares e diz-me onde existe algo igual na Belgica? principalmente este ano?.



Pero si eso ya lo dije yo antes que tú,


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Espectacular Lienz (Austria), em um inverno temperado na Europa Central, leva ja 57 dias seguidos com neve no solo a 670 metros.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=21&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver







Em quanto a isso, as capitais provinciais espanholas nao conseguiram mais que 24 horas seguidas com neve no solo. León e Burgos:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=21&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=21&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## DMR (21 Fev 2014 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Alguém me pode dizer como vai estar o tempo no sul da Dinamarca no início da próxima semana?


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Fev 2014 às 11:42)

Mais espectacular Chamonix, webcam agora. Fica nevado desde primeiros de novembro.





Porem Chamonix fica a 1050 metros versus 670 metros de Lienz.


----------



## PortugalWeather (21 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

Ferreiro porque comparas estações alpinas seja na França ou na Austria  ou balcanicas com estações Espanholas? se queres comparar Leon ou Burgos, compara com outras cidades como Touluse ou Lyon ou outras cidades do interior de França mas que não estejam nos Alpes, claro que neva mais nos Alpes que nos Picos da Europa toda a gente sabe isso, até porque os Picos da Europa estão á beira do mar e os Alpes estão no meio da Europa longe de qualquer influencia maritima e claramente que Chamonix encontra-se numa area dos Alpes mais ocidental e virada para Norte ou seja encontra-se na vertente NW dos Alpes a zona dos Alpes com mais percipitação claramente que está sempre com Neve, agora a vertente sul dos Alpes a coisa secalhar já não é bem assim.Pessoalmente eu por vezes cai no erro de comparar coisas incomparaveis, mas essa tua comparação não faz muito sentido, quanto muito fala nos Pirinéus agora falares nos Picos da Europa(cordilheira atlantica exposta a massas de ar muito humidas e maritimas) não faz muito sentido, nem o que queres provar . Toda a gente sabe que neva mais nos Alpes que nos Picos da Europa há mesma altitude dahhh!


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro explico-te, muito simples, este ano tem nevado mais em muitas regiões de Espanha que na Belgica basta leres os comentários neste tópico de colegas que estão na Belgica ou na Holanda para perceberes isso e ao contrário de Portugal ou de Espanha o clima na Belgica é todo ele praticamente igual se não neva num sitio não neva em outro, não há grandes diferenças de latitude, altitude ou interioridade, relativo ao ranking analisei um pais num todo, e como Espanha tem muitas regiões onde a neve é rara claro que num tudo numa médiana, a Belgica tem mais neve que Espanha, agora se compararmos localmente certas regiões de Espanha dão goleadas de Neve em relação á Belgica, não sei onde estão os teus equivocos um facto não invalida outro.
> Como  Bergidum mostrou nesse video fantástico vê a Neve nos Ancares e diz-me onde existe algo igual na Belgica? principalmente este ano?.



Bom como já disse sou um mero espectador do clima e estou há pouco tempo na Bélgica mas deixa-me discordar do que dizes. É verdade que não há grandes diferenças de altitude ou interioridade como existe em Espanha ou em Portugal mas mesmo assim continua a existir diferenças. A verdade é que a temperatura aqui andou sempre no limite este ano. Ou seja, qualquer zona acima de 300/400 metros e mais interior tinha neve, abaixo disso já não nevava. E a verdade é que a toda a zona mais a Sul, portanto junto à fronteira alemã e luxemburguesa apanhou imensa neve tal como é habitual porque toda essa área está em maior altitude e mais interior. Para nevar nos outros sítios é sempre necessário mais entradas polares ou siberianas e não atlânticas como ocorreu sempre este ano. Talvez essa questão que falas se aplique mais à Holanda.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2014 às 10:34)

Espetaculares os Alpes.

Chamonix 1050 (França)




Forni di Sopra 900 (Italia)




Lienz 670 (Austria)




Tarvisio 770 (Italia)


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

Nao temos tanta sorte nas capitais provinciais e cidades espanholas 

Burgos 890, considerada a cidade mais fria e nevosa, somente leva 1 dia com neve no solo esta temporada 2013-2014, aconteceu o 12 de fevereiro, com uma espessura de 1 cm!!!!

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=02&day=22&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2014&mes=01&day=03&hora=06&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

Foto recente de *Zugspitze*, o ponto mais alto da Alemanha.
Cota 2962 m


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2014 às 12:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao temos tanta sorte nas capitais provinciais e cidades espanholas
> 
> Burgos 890, considerada a cidade mais fria e nevosa, somente leva 1 dia com neve no solo esta temporada 2013-2014, aconteceu o 12 de fevereiro, com uma espessura de 1 cm!!!!
> 
> ...



Há anos melhores e anos piores. Na normal de 1971-2000 Burgos apresenta 20 dias de neve, mas Sória apresenta 25 dias. Não sei é se esses valores são referentes a dias de precipitação de neve ou a dias de neve no solo, que são coisas bem distintas.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

Dan disse:


> Há anos melhores e anos piores. Na normal de 1971-2000 Burgos apresenta 20 dias de neve, mas Sória apresenta 25 dias. Não sei é se esses valores são referentes a dias de precipitação de neve ou a dias de neve no solo, que são coisas bem distintas.



Sao dias de precipitaçao de neve. Agora a pregunta: que é um dia de precipitaçao de neve para AEMET? É um standard para todos os organimos nacionais de meteorología, que consideram dia de neve aquele no que se observam flocos, aínda que nao acumule sobre o solo. Inclusive se durante um dia de chuva caem uns flocos no meio da chuva, se considera dia de precipitaçao de neve. 
Por isso o número de dias com neve no solo em cidades temperadas como Burgos ou Soria normalmente é inferior ao de número de dias de precipitaçao de neve das estatísticas de AEMET. Nas cidades frías, Moscow ou Oslo, e o contrario, o número de dias com neve no solo e muito superior ao número de dias de precipitaçao de neve.


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

Ranking 20 de temperaturas máximas, para o continente europeu:

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 21/02/2014 a 12:00 UTC
 (20 de 2386 estaciones)

1  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 26.6 °C  
2  Adapazari (Turkey) 25.6 °C  
3  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 24.6 °C  
4  Duzce (Turkey) 24.4 °C  
5  Osmaniye (Turkey) 24.3 °C  
6  Amasya (Turkey) 24.1 °C  
7  Beylagan Aerodrome (Azerbaijan) 24.1 °C  
8  Murcia (Spain) 23.9 °C  
9  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 23.8 °C  
10  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 23.5 °C  
11  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 23.1 °C  
12  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 23.0 °C  
13  Murted Tur-Afb (Turkey) 23.0 °C  
14  Hopa (Turkey) 22.9 °C  
15  Barda (Azerbaijan) 22.8 °C  
16  Geokchay (Azerbaijan) 22.8 °C  
17  Bursa (Turkey) 22.7 °C  
18  Baku Dendropark (Azerbaijan) 22.6 °C  
19  Bandirma (Turkey) 22.5 °C  
20  Merzifon (Turkey) 22.5 °C  


Temperaturas de fim de primavera, inicio de Verão no mediterrâneo oriental, enfim umas vezes na Itália, outras na Grécia , outras em França outras nos Balcãs, outras nas grandes ilhas mediterrânicas, a verdade é que tem temperaturas invejáveis.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Boa noite pessoal.
Este fim de semana vim passear até Áreu que fica nos Pirineus. Ontem durante a tarde ainda nevou muito pouco, depois o céu limpou. Esta noite registei -3.5'c e por agora sigo com 1.7'c




Vista do vale Ferrara ontem à chegada.


----------



## Beric D (23 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Pessoal, acham que ainda há hipóteses de nevar na Holanda!? :\


----------



## Costa (23 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

Anomalia temperatura 8/22 Fevereiro


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

Beric D disse:


> Pessoal, acham que ainda há hipóteses de nevar na Holanda!? :\



Também pergunto o mesmo para a Bélgica. Mas sinceramente duvido. Apesar de Março se poder caracterizar com surpresas, à medida que a Primavera se aproxima a probabilidade de nevar torna-se mais reduzida. Este ano não vale a pena pensar mais em neve.


----------



## Beric D (24 Fev 2014 às 09:57)

Penso que podemos dizer que chegou a Primavera. 10ºC, céu limpo e já se vêm muitas flores pela cidade a despontar.


----------



## Kevin_ (24 Fev 2014 às 11:05)

No Sábado de manha ainda cheguei a ver alguma neve misturada com chuva. 
Hoje céu limpo e temperaturas agradáveis, tendo em conta a época do ano.


----------



## Kevin_ (25 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

Próximo fim-de-semana deverá haver alguma queda de neve por aqui.
Acredito que seja mais um episódio de sleet.


----------



## Kevin_ (26 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

Para já as previsões de neve mantém-se para o próximo fim-de-semana.
A meu ver o Leste da Bélgica e Holanda também terão possivelmente alguns episódios de queda de neve, no entanto, neste momento ainda será difícil quantificar.
Amanha à noite já haverá mais certezas.


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2014 às 13:13)

Isto é incrível! Agora que eu decidi ir no próximo fim de semana viajar é que prevêem queda de neve!! O tempo só pode estar a 'gozar' comigo!!!

Agora espero que não venha! Se é para vir que eu posso ver! Mas de facto o freemeteo está um sonho!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Kevin_ disse:


> Para já as previsões de neve mantém-se para o próximo fim-de-semana.
> A meu ver o Leste da Bélgica e Holanda também terão possivelmente alguns episódios de queda de neve, no entanto, neste momento ainda será difícil quantificar.
> Amanha à noite já haverá mais certezas.





hurricane disse:


> Isto é incrível! Agora que eu decidi ir no próximo fim de semana viajar é que prevêem queda de neve!! O tempo só pode estar a 'gozar' comigo!!!
> 
> Agora espero que não venha! Se é para vir que eu posso ver! Mas de facto o freemeteo está um sonho!!



 Caraca o dia que nevar por ai voces vao ficar muito felizes  Isso ja aconteceu comigo tambem no meu primeiro inverno no Japao (em Nagano) aquele ano so foi nevar em marco, de uma forma considerável (uns 10cm)


----------



## Kevin_ (26 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

No Japão, e pelas informações que foram divulgadas na comunicação social, tiveram bastante queda de neve.

Foste muito afetado? Quantos cm caíram na tua zona?


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2014 às 08:32)

Últimos 50 dias em Bucharest. Somente 19 dias consecutivos con neve no solo (24 se temos en conta 5 dias com espessura de menos de 1 cm), pouca coisa para esa cidade. Teve 2 dias com máximas de -9ºC, porem tambem um dia com uma máxima de 19ºC, un inverno temperado.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...=2014&mes=02&day=27&hora=06&ord=REV&Send=Send


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

Kevin_ disse:


> No Japão, e pelas informações que foram divulgadas na comunicação social, tiveram bastante queda de neve.
> 
> Foste muito afetado? Quantos cm caíram na tua zona?




 Sim fui muito afectado forao 2 nevascas de +-45cm a cidade ficou tao branca que a media despencou quase 2c e ja faz agora 3 semanas e ainda esta tudo branco


----------



## Beric D (27 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Baaahhh. Chegou a precipitação (após longa ausência) e a cota de neve a partir de sábado vai estar pelos 100m... e eu aqui estou a 20m...


----------



## Kevin_ (28 Fev 2014 às 07:37)

Pois... e acredito que o tipo de neve seja bastante húmida, com chuva à mistura o que impossibilita qualquer tipo de acumulação.
Na melhor das hipóteses vamos apenas registar a queda de neve sem acumulação.




Beric D disse:


> Baaahhh. Chegou a precipitação (após longa ausência) e a cota de neve a partir de sábado vai estar pelos 100m... e eu aqui estou a 20m...


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2014 às 12:55)

Espectacular a Europa Central, inclusive em um ano temperado como este, sempre se encontram cidades com toneladas de neve que permanecem no solo muitos dias a altitudes de somente 600-800 metros.

Italia, Tarvisio 770 metros
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=16040&ano=2014&mes=2&day=28&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Austria, Dellach 627 metros
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=11270&ano=2014&mes=2&day=28&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Eslovenia, Ratece 864 metros
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=14007&ano=2014&mes=2&day=28&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Espectacular a Europa Central, inclusive em um ano temperado como este, sempre se encontram cidades com toneladas de neve que permanecem no solo muitos dias a altitudes de somente 600-800 metros.
> 
> Italia, Tarvisio 770 metros
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=16040&ano=2014&mes=2&day=28&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30
> ...




Ferreiro, não te interrogas sobre o facto da acumulação de neve permanecer praticamente igual, isto depois de  serem registadas máximas na ordem dos 8ºC/9ºC? É normal? Não me parece.


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2014 às 17:19)

Depois de um 2013 sem verão na Islândia, temos tido um 2014 sem inverno.

A causa é a mesma: a jet stream esteve em força cá no verão, quando geralmente não está. E agora, a jet stream têm estado por Portugal e Reino Unido, resultando em tempo seco na Islândia neste inverno. O estranho é não haver qualquer frio cá mesmo estando com corrente de nordeste constantemente.

Desde que cheguei de férias em meados de Janeiro de Portugal, ainda não caíu qualquer neve aqui no sul da Islândia!!!

O tempo têm estado seco e soalheiro (algo que eu acho muito mais preferível do que a neve), e as temperaturas bastante altas. Normalmente com o tempo seco em Fevereiro, as temperaturas rondam os -10ºC (por vezes até aos -20ºC). Porém, as últimas semanas têm tido de máximas a rondar os +3ºC e mínimas pouco abaixo dos 0ºC.

Hoje tive mínima de 0ºC e máxima de +7ºC. É tempo de Abril na Islândia!
Uma Primavera extremamente precoce!

Este patamar de temperaturas anormalmente altas continua há já dois meses. As montanhas estão quase sem neve. É algo muito pouco usual aqui na Islândia mas que cada vez ocorre mais nos últimos anos. Já o Fevereiro de 2013 tinha sido igual (sem qualquer neve, mas depois deu lugar a um Abril, Maio e Junho muito frios). E os primeiros meses de 2012 (quando a neve praticamente terminou em Janeiro). Porém 2014 está a bater os recordes. Vamos a ver como continua o resto do ano.

Só houve 2 meses de "inverno": Outubro, que trouxe bastante neve precoce mas temperaturas relativamente altas, e Novembro com frio e neve. O Dezembro foi ameno, o Janeiro e o Fevereiro têm sido sem neve e sem qualquer frio.

Eu não me importo. Que venha mais "aquecimento climático" para a Islândia!

Houve locais que hoje cá marcaram +11ºC.

A anomalia climática é de cerca de 5ºC a 10ºC a mais, e tem persistido há algumas semanas.


----------



## hurricane (28 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

Por aqui eliminaram qualquer hipótese de neve para este fim de semana! Mas também não estou triste porque não vou estar cá para ver!


----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

Vim passar uns dias a suica e por aqui, muita neve a cair acima dos 700m... eu estou a 600m e cai agua.neve... temperatura actual 2 graus positivos... mal regresse partilho fotos de neve a serio... os suicos dizem q esta a ser um inverno muito quente e com pouca neve....


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2014 às 10:56)

Espectacular uma vez mais os Alpes occidentais e meridionais.

CHAMONIX 1050




DELLACH 610 (Austria)




KOTSCHACH 710 (Austria)




LIENZ 670 (Austria), camping e grand hotel







TARVISIO 770 (Italia), centro do local.


----------



## PortugalWeather (1 Mar 2014 às 14:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> Espectacular uma vez mais os Alpes occidentais e meridionais.
> 
> CHAMONIX 1050
> 
> ...



Imagens dessas também se vêm no tópico da neve no Noroeste de Espanha! Alpes sem neve seria estranho.


----------



## Kevin_ (3 Mar 2014 às 08:49)

Tal como se previa neve com chuva misturada, que no máximo apenas juntou esta manha no vidro dos carros e alguns passeios. Não mais que isso.
Por aqui dou o inverno como encerrado...


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

Incrível como permanece a neve no solo na cidade austriaca de Lienz, somente 670 metros, desde o Natal com neve continua. É incrivel em um inverno tao temperado, porem devem levar em conta que a temperatura media de Lienz em janeiro é de -5ºC (lembrem-se que as cidades espanholas da meseta norte têm medias de 3ºC a 1000 metros).

Hoje, a webcam de todo o vale.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Mar 2014 às 15:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Incrível como permanece a neve no solo na cidade austriaca de Lienz, somente 670 metros, desde o Natal com neve continua. É incrivel em um inverno tao temperado, porem devem levar em conta que a temperatura media de Lienz em janeiro é de -5ºC (lembrem-se que as cidades espanholas da meseta norte têm medias de 3ºC a 1000 metros).
> 
> Hoje, a webcam de todo o vale.



Falas da Áustria? Isso fica quase na Europa do Leste no meio de toda a Europa, porque não falas das Ilhas Britânicas e da França é com esses que é o campeonato da Península Ibérica.
Áustria deves comparar com a Romenia ,Hungria, Balcãs .


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2014 às 15:42)

Eu falo do que queiro, e nao me vas dizir tu do que tenho que falar, e penso seguir fazendoo, e se nao te gusta do que falo, nao me leas.
A Austria fica na Europa, e este é um topic da Europa. En canto a Chamonix, da que falo muitas vezes, nao fica na França? 

PortugalWeather=Mesogiakos 2ª parte. Seguramente é o mesmo personagem com um novo nick.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Mar 2014 às 15:55)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu falo do que queiro, e nao me vas dizir ti do que tenho que falar, e penso seguir fazendoo, e se nao te gusta do que falo, nao me leas.
> A Austria fica na Europa, e este é um topic da Europa. En canto a Chamonix, da que falo muitas vezes, nao fica na França?



Longe de mim dizer o que deves falar ou não deves falar 
Como eu também posso falar aquilo que acho, e o que acho é que estares a comparar países tais como a Austria ou a Rep.Checa ou a Polonia com a Penisula Iberica no que respeita á neve, não é justo, é uma luta desigual, estares comparar uma cordilheira Atlântica quase a 40 kms da Costa com países do interior da Europa e já do Leste da Europa é no mínimo uma luta desigual, mas compara o que quiseres já agora compara com a Rússia com a Sibéria também .


----------



## PortugalWeather (5 Mar 2014 às 10:41)

Estou curioso por ver se com o anticiclone a surgir  e a partir de sexta-feira as temperaturas a subirem de forma generalizada em todo o território se iremos conseguir aparecer no ranking 20 de temperaturas máximas no continente europeu, algo que já não acontece á mais de 1 mês, é porque o anticiclone não nos vai atingir só a nós, vamos ver se conseguimos ter temperaturas mais elevadas que o Sul de Espanha,Ilhas Mediterrâneas, etc eu aposto que iremos ter ali um ou dois onde quando a o anticiclone tiver mais a ocidente onde as temperaturas em Portugal irão aparecer no ranking mas quando se deslocar mais para Leste não iremos ter hipóteses com o Sul de Espanha e Córsega e Sardenha.
Para todos os efeitos do ponto de vista geral somos o pais mais fraquito desse ranking ou seja o que menos aparece isso a nível dos países do Sul da Europa a uma grande distancia do Top5-Espanha,Italia,Grecia,Chipre,Turquia e abaixo da França por exemplo, estamos ao nível dos países dos Balcãs.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2014 às 10:56)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Para todos os efeitos do ponto de vista geral somos o pais mais fraquito desse ranking ou seja o que menos aparece isso a nível dos países do Sul da Europa a uma grande distancia do Top5-Espanha,Italia,Grecia,Chipre,Turquia e abaixo da França por exemplo, estamos ao nível dos países dos Balcãs.



Não te esqueças que no OGIMET aparece " meia duzia de estações" de Portugal.
Determinadas estações do IPMA e WU poderão registar máximas  na ordem  dos 24ºC/25ºC, o que será bastante bom.
Embora os modelos não mostrem esses valores, isso é indiferente, os fundos de vale vão aquecer bastante.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2014 às 11:07)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Estou curioso por ver se com o anticiclone a surgir  e a partir de sexta-feira as temperaturas a subirem de forma generalizada em todo o território se iremos conseguir aparecer no ranking 20 de temperaturas máximas no continente europeu, algo que já não acontece á mais de 1 mês, é porque o anticiclone não nos vai atingir só a nós, vamos ver se conseguimos ter temperaturas mais elevadas que o Sul de Espanha,Ilhas Mediterrâneas, etc eu aposto que iremos ter ali um ou dois onde quando a o anticiclone tiver mais a ocidente onde as temperaturas em Portugal irão aparecer no ranking mas quando se deslocar mais para Leste não iremos ter hipóteses com o Sul de Espanha e Córsega e Sardenha.
> Para todos os efeitos do ponto de vista geral somos o pais mais fraquito desse ranking ou seja o que menos aparece isso a nível dos países do Sul da Europa a uma grande distancia do Top5-Espanha,Italia,Grecia,Chipre,Turquia e abaixo da França por exemplo, estamos ao nível dos países dos Balcãs.




De onde tiram o Ranking de Temperaturas e precipitação, alguém me pode dar o link directo se faz favor ?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2014 às 11:09)

Aurélio disse:


> De onde tiram o Ranking de Temperaturas e precipitação, alguém me pode dar o link directo se faz favor ?



http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml.en


----------



## PortugalWeather (5 Mar 2014 às 11:57)

Aurélio disse:


> De onde tiram o Ranking de Temperaturas e precipitação, alguém me pode dar o link directo se faz favor ?



http://www.ogimet.com/


----------



## Kevin_ (5 Mar 2014 às 14:05)

1043Mb de pressão atmosférica prevista para a próxima 4 feira, impressionante.
Nao me lembro de tais valores por estas bandas...


----------



## hurricane (5 Mar 2014 às 17:49)

Por aqui esteve uma autentica primavera! Apesar de estar triste por nao ter visto neve, este tempo é maravilhoso!!!!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Mar 2014 às 11:48)

Ranking 20 de Temperaturas máximas no continente Europeu, passado dia 4/3/2014

1  Tuapse (Russia) 24.0 °C  
2  Kutaisi (Georgia) 23.8 °C  
3  Zugdidi (Georgia) 23.7 °C  
4  Adler (Russia) 23.5 °C  
5  Hopa (Turkey) 21.5 °C  
6  Murcia / San Javier (Spain) 21.2 °C  
7  Trabzon (Turkey) 21.2 °C  
8  Ambrolauri (Georgia) 21.0 °C  
9  Larnaca Airport (Cyprus) 20.9 °C  
10  Murcia (Spain) 20.8 °C  
11  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 20.7 °C  
12  Famagusta/ammocho (Cyprus) 20.6 °C  
13  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 20.5 °C  
14  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 20.5 °C  
15  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 20.4 °C  
16  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 20.4 °C  
17  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 20.3 °C  
18  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 20.2 °C  
19  Funchal (Portugal) 20.0 °C  
20  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 20.0 °C


Dia: 5/3/2014
1  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 24.9 °C  
2  Murcia / San Javier (Spain) 24.8 °C  
3  Geokchay (Azerbaijan) 24.6 °C  
4  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 24.2 °C  
5  Murcia (Spain) 24.2 °C  
6  Kahramanmaras (Turkey) 23.6 °C  
7  Adapazari (Turkey) 23.1 °C  
8  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 23.1 °C  
9  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 22.8 °C  
10  Beylagan Aerodrome (Azerbaijan) 22.2 °C  
11  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 22.1 °C  
12  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 22.0 °C  
13  Zugdidi (Georgia) 22.0 °C  
14  Golcuk / Dumlupinar (Turkey) 21.9 °C  
15  Gyanja (Azerbaijan) 21.9 °C  
16  Bolnisi (Georgia) 21.4 °C  
17  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 21.3 °C  
18  Kutaisi (Georgia) 21.2 °C  
19  Malaga / Aeropuerto (Spain) 21.1 °C  
20  Zakatala (Azerbaijan) 21.1 °C  

Impressionante 24,3º graus em Angra do Heroísmo aposto que há dias em Agosto com temperaturas máximas bem mais baixas. 
Estou curioso para vermos como as estações de Portugal continental irão se comportar neste ranking nesta altura em que o calor irá chegar as nossas bandas , o problema é que ao contrário da  da mania da superioridade portuguesa que também existe para algumas questões, o anticiclone não nos irá afectar apenas aqui o nosso cantinho, portanto vamos ver até que ponto iremos aparecer neste ranking, sem querer levantar polémicas devo dizer que já fiz um estudo exaustivo deste ranking em vários anos e Portugal Continental é sem duvida o pais as nossas latitudes que menos frequência aparece neste ranking anualmente, estando ao nível dos países dos Balcãs, ou seja de vez em quando aparece, mas sem ser um habitué permanente do ranking, como acontece com 4,5 países do sul da Europa e atenção no Verão nos meses mais quentes existem outros "players" como países da Europa de Leste: Bulgaria, Romenia, Montenegro por vezes até a Austria e a Hungria competem mesmo directamente connosco   .


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 12:39)

PortugalWeather disse:


> atenção no Verão nos meses mais quentes existem outros "players" como países da Europa de Leste: Bulgaria, Romenia, Montenegro por vezes até a Austria e a Hungria competem mesmo directamente connosco   .



É interessante comparar os rankings, mas volto a dizer o mesmo, no Ogimet aparecem poucas estações portuguesas, basicamente capitais de distrito. Imagina se aparecessem os dados das estações de  Alvega, Amareleja, Lousã, Tomar, Pinhão,Mirandela, Alcacer do Sal, Pegões, Mora, Coruche e Alvalade do Sado.

Austria e Hungria?  
No nosso país temos tantas mas tantas zonas que passam dos 40ºC, com enorme facilidade diga-se.


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Mar 2014 às 12:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> É interessante comparar os rankings, mas volto a dizer o mesmo, no Ogimet aparecem poucas estações portuguesas, basicamente capitais de distrito. Imagina se aparecessem os dados das estações de  Alvega, Amareleja, Lousã, Tomar, Pinhão,Mirandela, Alcacer do Sal, Pegões, Mora, Coruche e Alvalade do Sado.
> 
> Austria e Hungria?
> No nosso país temos tantas mas tantas zonas que passam dos 40ºC, com enorme facilidade diga-se.



O que dizes em relação a essas estações é verdade, mas mesmo assim nós temos muitos Verões em que os períodos quentes possam não ser tão frequentes e prolongados, nomeadamente para essas estações no Norte e Centro género Lousã,Mirandela o calor extremo nem sempre é garantido todos os anos, já nas estações a Sul a coisa já é diferente mas mesmo essas Mora, Alvalade do Sado, Pegões, Alcácer no Verão tem de competir com estações de Espanha(Andaluzia,Extremadura,Murcia) e Grécia, (para não falar das grandes Ilhas do Mediterrâneo(Sardenha,Corsega,Sicilia) ou no Chipre ou na Turquia ou na Bulgaria e Romenia e Bosnia,Albania,etc ) que a nível de calor extremo acabam por ter maior "cadência" e picos de calor extremo, por isso é natural que estações igualmente bem quentes que estão no Ogimet género Évora, Beja, Santarém, Castelo Branco,Odemira não apareçam com aquela frequência que por vezes julgamos  .
Refiro-me a este ranking especifico e á pesquisa que efectuei, poderás comprovar caso tenhas um pouco de paciência, não pretendo ir para uma argumentação mais subjectiva, salvo erro Viena de Austria o ano passado registou a sua maxima histórica 40º ou 41º graus, atenção não estou a dizer que faz mais valor na Austria ou na Hungria que em Portugal que fique bem claro, porque não faz. Mas por vezes em regimes e Verões mais frescos em Portugal estas zonas competem com o nosso pais esporadicamente quando atingidas por vagas de calor.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mar 2014 às 15:47)

O verao pasado a máxima da Europa se atingiu em Portugal, nao me lembro se foi no vale do Tejo ou do Douro, um local portugués chegou ate 43,8ºC.


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2014 às 15:47)

Lembro-me de valores nao tao altos, mas proximos desses, uma vez em 1998 ou algo assim. De qualquer modo, augura uma primavera (marco e abril) secos e soalheiros, e provavelmente com temperaturas por vezes altas para a época.





Kevin_ disse:


> 1043Mb de pressão atmosférica prevista para a próxima 4 feira, impressionante.
> Nao me lembro de tais valores por estas bandas...


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2014 às 15:49)

Absolutamente normal a altitude 600 metros nos Alpes na Áustria terem neve contínua no solo entre Dezembro e Marco. Apesar de Abril e Maio já terem temperaturas a rondar os 20°C em muitos dias, a neve por vezes caí até Maio nos Alpes, e por vezes comeca em Setembro. Já em Viena a cobertura de neve é muito mais descontínua. E este inverno foi pobre em neve em muitos recantos da Europa.



Ferreiro disse:


> Incrível como permanece a neve no solo na cidade austriaca de Lienz, somente 670 metros, desde o Natal com neve continua. É incrivel em um inverno tao temperado, porem devem levar em conta que a temperatura media de Lienz em janeiro é de -5ºC (lembrem-se que as cidades espanholas da meseta norte têm medias de 3ºC a 1000 metros).
> 
> Hoje, a webcam de todo o vale.


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2014 às 15:54)

Tive um Fevereiro que nem valeu a pena reportar (sem um único dia de neve aqui no sul da Islândia, e tempo soalheiro e temperaturas a rondar os 0°C, que até sao muito altas para a época quando o tempo está limpo). O Janeiro e Fevereiro foram muito atípicos na Islandia, com pouco frio e pouca neve. O tempo foi mais típico de Abril.

Agora o Marco finalmente mudou de padrao e voltou ao normal: a neve chegou com a sua intensidade à islandesa, e em apenas dois dias, fui de um solo sem qualquer cobertura de neve até 40cm. Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo que neva e a previsao é para continuar.

Temperatura máxima de -1°C e mínima de -6°C, que é a normal de Marco. Tem sido um dia mais frio do que a maioria do Fevereiro, em que as temperaturas frequentemente atingiam os +5°C de máxima. E um dia muito muito branco!

Será que vai ser assim? Depois de um Outono cheio de neve, um Inverno pobre em neve (e "quente"), será que vem aí uma Primavera novamente fria e cheia de neve, tal como em 2013? Os modelos indicam que sim.

Aqui fica uma imagem de uma webcam junto à costa. Tudo branquinho... 






Um pouco depois da costa, a cobertura de neve é bem mais grossa, e as imagens hoje sao apenas tudo branco. Esta é onde eu vivo.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mar 2014 às 15:55)

Ferreiro disse:


> O verao pasado a máxima da Europa se atingiu em Portugal, nao me lembro se foi no vale do Tejo ou do Douro, um local portugués chegou ate 43,8ºC.




44ºC em Tomar, e 43.9ºC em Mora, 7 de julho de 2013

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2013-a-6899-29.html

Ademais do 7 de julho, foram muitos os dias nos que Portugal teve a máxima de Europa o pasado verao. Na Espanha a temperatura oficial mais elevada foram os 43.5ºC de Montoro (Córdoba). Os demais paises ficaram muito por detrás de Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Mar 2014 às 16:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> 44ºC em Tomar, e 43.9ºC em Mora, 7 de julho de 2013
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2013-a-6899-29.html
> 
> Ademais do 7 de julho, foram muitos os dias nos que Portugal teve a máxima de Europa o pasado verao. Na Espanha a temperatura oficial mais elevada foram os 43.5ºC de Montoro (Córdoba). Os demais paises ficaram muito por detrás de Portugal e Espanha.



Ai bateram-se records em muitas estações.
O calor não é exclusivo da Penisula Iberica,
Alguns dados curiosos que vão deixar muitos espantados 37º graus na Filandia:

 Belgium 38.8 °C (102 °F) Uccle 1947-06-27 
 Bulgaria 45.2 °C (113.3 °F) Sadovo, Plovdiv Province 
 Croatia 42.8 °C (109 °F) Ploče 
 Cyprus 46.6 °C (115.9 °F) Lefkoniko 
 Czech Republic 40.4 °C (104.7 °F) Dobřichovice, Prague-West  
 Germany 40.2 °C (104.4 °F) Gärmersdorf bei Amberg / Karlsruhe / March (Breisgau) / Freiburg 
 Hungary 41.9 °C (107.4 °F) Kiskunhalas 
 Italy 47 °C or 48.5 °C (116.6 or 119.3 °F) Foggia, Apulia or Catenanuova, Sicily  
 Denmark 36.4 °C (97.5 °F) Holstebro, Midtjylland 
 Finland 37.2 °C (99 °F) Liperi 
 Macedonia 45.7 °C(114.26 °F) Demir Kapija, Demir Kapija Municipality 
 Malta 43.8 °C (110.84 °F) Malta International Airport 
 Montenegro 44.8 °C (112.6 °F) Podgorica & Danilovgrad 
 Netherlands 38.6 °C (102 °F) Warnsveld 
 Poland 40.2 °C (104.4 °F) Record measured on German territory at that time: Proskau, Landkreis Oppeln, Oberschlesien (now Prószków, Opole Voivodeship) 
 Romania 44.5 °C (112.1 °F) Ion Sion, Brăila County 
 Serbia 44.9 °C (112.8 °F) Smederevska Palanka, Podunavlje District 
 Slovakia 40.3 °C (104.5 °F) Hurbanovo 
 40.8 °C (105.4 °F) Cerklje ob Krki 
 38.0 °C (100.4 °F) Ultuna, Uppsala County / Målilla, Kalmar County 
 Switzerland 41.5 °C (106.7 °F) Grono, Moesa District 
 Ukraine 42.0 °C (107.6 °F) Luhansk 
 England 38.5 °C (101.3 °F) Faversham, Kent 

Fonte:Wikipedia;
atenção: maior parte dos recordes diria 80-90% deles foram atingidos nos últimos anos o que cai por terra as teorias que são falsos.

mas Ferreiro não quero arrastar essa conversa, se me permitem irei fazer o acompanhamento da Ogimet e não irei embarcar em polémicas de que nós somos os Maiores e os outros não o são, darei este tema por encerrado da minha parte, mas apenas lhe quis responder.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 16:50)

PortugalWeather disse:


> mas Ferreiro não quero arrastar essa conversa, se me permitem irei fazer o acompanhamento da Ogimet e não irei embarcar em polémicas de que nós somos os Maiores e os outros não o são, darei este tema por encerrado da minha parte, mas apenas lhe quis responder.



Este fórum é livre, não tens que pedir permissão. 
Apenas achei importante salientar que a "cobertura" que o OGIMET apresenta, difere de país para país, e ao comparar as máximas dos países é preciso ter esse pormenor em conta,daí ter falado naquelas 12 estações do IPMA não constarem no ranking, apenas isso.


----------



## joãopodador (6 Mar 2014 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014 _ NA HOLANDA: PRIMAVERA!*

Depois dum "inverno" fraco mas com humidade desagradável apareceu afinal o início da primavera com temperaturas clementes (uns 12 graus positivos) e hoje avistei a primeira tulipa deste ano nos arredores de Utrecht. 






Isto vai ficar assim nos dias a vir e o domingo será realmente um "zondag", ou seja, o dia de sol!

E mais algunas de flores em Harmelen:






e até aparecem insectos nas flores:






e as primeiras folhas verdes a aparecerem:


----------



## Costa (6 Mar 2014 às 22:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> O verao pasado a máxima da Europa se atingiu em Portugal, nao me lembro se foi no vale do Tejo ou do Douro, um local portugués chegou ate 43,8ºC.



Estas foram as temperaturas mais elevadas, por mês, no ano de 2013 na Europa


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2014 às 23:04)

Costa disse:


> Estas foram as temperaturas mais elevadas, por mês, no ano de 2013 na Europa



Boa partilha. 
O registo de Julho só não foi mais elevado porque a estação de _*Alvega*_ estava _off_, enfim foi uma pena. 
Os vales do Tejo, Douro e Sado têm um potencial incrível.


----------



## Kevin_ (7 Mar 2014 às 08:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa partilha.
> O registo de Julho só não foi mais elevado porque a estação de _*Alvega*_ estava _off_, enfim foi uma pena.
> Os vales do Tejo, Douro e Sado têm um potencial incrível.



Em Janeiro 2013 a temperatura máxima na Europa foi em França? Ainda por cima nos Pirineus? 
Alguma coisa não deve estar bem.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2014 às 08:49)

Kevin_ disse:


> Em Janeiro 2013 a temperatura máxima na Europa foi em França? Ainda por cima nos Pirineus?
> Alguma coisa não deve estar bem.



Pode ter sido originado por um episódio de foehn.


----------



## Costa (7 Mar 2014 às 10:23)

Kevin_ disse:


> Em Janeiro 2013 a temperatura máxima na Europa foi em França? Ainda por cima nos Pirineus?
> Alguma coisa não deve estar bem.



A região chama-se Pirinéus Orientais, não significa que a estação se situe no topo dos Pirinéus.

Foi na cidade de Eus que fica a cerca de 300m de altitude



> *Clima*
> 
> O clima, típico mediterrâneo, torna possível ter os invernos relativamente suaves, com quedas de neve ocorrendo raramente nas planícies. Os verões são frequentemente quentes. Os ventos são intensos, em detalhe o Tramontana, vento do noroeste, que alcança frequentemente velocidades de mais de 100 km/h. O vento marinho traz a chuva para esta região.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirineus_Orientais


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 10:23)

Sim, deve estar relacionado com o efeito foehn.

Fica o relevo da zona.


----------



## PortugalWeather (7 Mar 2014 às 11:43)

Kevin_ disse:


> Em Janeiro 2013 a temperatura máxima na Europa foi em França? Ainda por cima nos Pirineus?
> Alguma coisa não deve estar bem.



Está certo está, o Cantábrio tem temperaturas acima dos 20º graus nos meses de Inverno com muita frequência, muito mais que no Norte e Centro de Portugal, cidades como Santander,Bilbau,Biarritz atingem com muita frequência temperaturas acima de 20º graus fora de época, portanto não me admira que pelo efeito de interioridade uma estação do NE de Espanha ou SW frances tenha atingido uma maxima bem interessante neste caso de 26,3º.


----------



## Kevin_ (7 Mar 2014 às 12:47)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Está certo está, o Cantábrio tem temperaturas acima dos 20º graus nos meses de Inverno com muita frequência, muito mais que no Norte e Centro de Portugal, cidades como Santander,Bilbau,Biarritz atingem com muita frequência temperaturas acima de 20º graus fora de época, portanto não me admira que pelo efeito de interioridade uma estação do NE de Espanha ou SW frances tenha atingido uma maxima bem interessante neste caso de 26,3º.



Bom, segundo a rede OGIMET, nesse dia a cidade mais quente em França foi Perpignan, com 21,9°C. Fica a cerca de 40kms de Eus, pelo que acredito que possa haver uma diferença de 4,4°C.
Não deixa de ser impressionante, uma temperatura destas em França em pleno Inverno, a natureza tem destas coisas.


----------



## Costa (7 Mar 2014 às 15:16)

Kevin_ disse:


> Bom, segundo a rede OGIMET, nesse dia a cidade mais quente em França foi Perpignan, com 21,9°C. Fica a cerca de 40kms de Eus, pelo que acredito que possa haver uma diferença de 4,4°C.
> Não deixa de ser impressionante, uma temperatura destas em França em pleno Inverno, a natureza tem destas coisas.



O Ogimet não tem as estações todas das redes meteorológicas, aliás a listagem de Portugal apenas tem uma dúzia delas


----------



## hurricane (8 Mar 2014 às 10:32)

Por aqui chegou oficialmente a primavera!!! 13ºC neste momento e amanha preveem 18


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 11:57)

Achei curioso este sitio, Puy-de-Dôme, um antigo vulcão, localizado no centro da França, perto da cidade de Clermont-Ferrand.

Foto tirada ontem,o cume atinge os 1464m.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Mar 2014 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa partilha.
> O registo de Julho só não foi mais elevado porque a estação de _*Alvega*_ estava _off_, enfim foi uma pena.
> Os vales do Tejo, Douro e Sado têm um potencial incrível.



Seria interessante ver essa tabela referente a outros anos para se poder ter uma melhor percepercepção da frequência e nao apenas num ano localizado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 12:02)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Seria interessante ver essa tabela referente a outros anos para se poder ter uma melhor percepercepção da frequência e nao apenas num ano localizado.



Não conhecia essa tabela, mas falando nos registos de cá, não se trata de um ano localizado, eu sou novato aqui no fórum comparativamente a muitas outras pessoas, mas sei que sempre se fez seguimento dos registos mais quentes da rede do IPMA.
Alvega, por exemplo, é e sempre será um local muito quente, assim como as outras estações que apontei num determinado post.

Consulta os tópicos de monotorização do Clima de Portugal 13,12,11,10 etc e perceberás melhor a frequência dos registos.

No tal dia, 7 de Julho de 2013, na Chamusca(vale do tejo,cota 12m) uma estação amadora registou 45,1ºC ,acredito nesse registo.


----------



## irpsit (8 Mar 2014 às 16:11)

Sigo com forte tempestade. Ainda não neva muito mas a "blowing snow" está a cortar todas as estradas principais aqui no sul do país.  O vento sopra a 72km/h e as rajadas vão até aos 120km/h. Para a noite poderá cair muita neve, mas ainda não é certo. A nível de temperaturas nada de extraordinário, temperaturas sempre à volta ou ligeiramente abaixo dos 0ºC.

Aqui estão exemplos de estradas aqui perto, de várias dezenas de carros/pessoas que se lembraram de ser aventureiros e ficaram presos na estrada. Provavelmente vão passar o dia e a noite presos dentro do carro, algo que tém os seus riscos. Esta é uma situação que um meteolouco não se deve meter em experiências, portanto creio que não vou conduzir hoje, está demasiada neve e vento para me aventurar.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Mar 2014 às 20:23)

28.4 graus hoje em Lugo, máxima da Espanha e provavelmente da Europa. É novo record de março.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 20:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> 28.4 graus hoje em Lugo, máxima da Espanha e provavelmente da Europa. É novo record de março.




Em Lugo, ou num jardim/quintal em Lugo? 

A estação:


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2014 às 20:47)

Ontem, em Portugal, Monção (Valinha) foi aos 26,8ºC e Lousã (aerodromo) aos 26,4ºC.

Valores altos para inicio de Março, mais ainda assim longe do recorde absoluto para o mês de Março. 31,6ºC registados na Amareleja a 31 de Março de 2005.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Mar 2014 às 10:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não conhecia essa tabela, mas falando nos registos de cá, não se trata de um ano localizado, eu sou novato aqui no fórum comparativamente a muitas outras pessoas, mas sei que sempre se fez seguimento dos registos mais quentes da rede do IPMA.
> Alvega, por exemplo, é e sempre será um local muito quente, assim como as outras estações que apontei num determinado post.
> 
> Consulta os tópicos de monotorização do Clima de Portugal 13,12,11,10 etc e perceberás melhor a frequência dos registos.
> ...



Não concordo acho que o ano de 2013 foi um ano expecional julgo que não deve haver muitos anos onde Portugal aparece a liderar records de temperaturas máximas em 4 meses em 12 meses e isso aconteceu pois o calor excessivo estendeu-se mais para Oeste da PI e para o Centro/Sul se reparares as estações do centro do pais tiveram temperaturas mais elevadas que o Alentejo e era por isso que gostaria de confirmar esta suspeita que tenho, duvido mesmo muito que em anos anteriores tenhamos uma cadência tão grande nessa tabela,pois em anos anteriores o Sul de Espanha e a Grécia não nos deverão dar grandes hipóteses.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 11:11)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não concordo acho que o ano de 2013 foi um ano expecional julgo que não deve haver muitos anos onde Portugal aparece a liderar records de temperaturas máximas em 4 meses em 12 meses e isso aconteceu pois o calor excessivo estendeu-se mais para Oeste da PI e para o Centro/Sul se reparares as estações do centro do pais tiveram temperaturas mais elevadas que o Alentejo e era por isso que gostaria de confirmar esta suspeita que tenho, duvido mesmo muito que em anos anteriores tenhamos uma cadência tão grande nessa tabela,pois em anos anteriores o Sul de Espanha e a Grécia não nos deverão dar grandes hipóteses.




Sim, foi um verão muito quente, eu próprio registei uma t.maxima de 39,1ºC, o valor mais alto desde a celebre vaga de calor de Agosto de 2003.
Não acho nada de extraordinário outras zonas do país registarem temperaturas máximas mais elevadas que o Alentejo, acontece várias vezes. Falando na tabela, seria interessante consultar outros anos, talvez o Costa possa partilhar o link.  No verão passado, as máximas na Grécia ficaram bem aquém do normal, veremos como vai ser o próximo verão.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Mar 2014 às 11:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, foi um verão muito quente, eu próprio registei uma t.maxima de 39,1ºC, o valor mais alto desde a celebre vaga de calor de Agosto de 2003.
> Não acho nada de extraordinário outras zonas do país registarem temperaturas máximas mais elevadas que o Alentejo, acontece várias vezes. Falando na tabela, seria interessante consultar outros anos, talvez o Costa possa partilhar o link.  No verão passado, as máximas na Grécia ficaram bem aquém do normal, veremos como vai ser o próximo verão.



O ano passado foi um ano especial no que respeita a calor, pois o calor extremo, ou seja, as geopotenciais colocaram-se mesmo no W da PI, 40º graus em Alcabideche não é normal, o calor estendeu-se bastante ao Litoral e ao Oeste da PI e não tanto no Sul, a prova disso mesmo foi os recordes de temperatura em toda a Galiza, Vigo bateu o seu record chegando aos 40º graus, no Porto aconteceu o mesmo, portanto o ano de 2013 foi-nos muito favorável aqui para o W da PI no que respeita a calor, duvido que em anos anteriores tenhamos uma cadência de records como tivemos nesse ano.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

AEMET confirma os 28.4 de Lugo cidade. 27.4 em Monforte de Lemos.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 12:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> AEMET confirma os 28.4 de Lugo cidade. 27.4 em Monforte de Lemos.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img



Grandes amplitudes térmicas, fruto do local onde estão instaladas as estações, próximas de rios.

Minimas

Lugo: 2,6ºC
Monforte de Lemos: 1ºC


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2014 às 12:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> AEMET confirma os 28.4 de Lugo cidade. 27.4 em Monforte de Lemos.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img



Porque é que na OGIMET aparece 32º C em Monforte de La Frontera ??


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2014 às 12:58)

Aínda com neve no sul da Austria a 600 metros.

DELLACH



KOTSCHACH



LIENZ CAMPING



LIENZ GRAND HOTEL


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2014 às 13:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Porque é que na OGIMET aparece 32º C em Monforte de La Frontera ??



Foi erro do OGIMET, volta e meia acontece.
A estação de Moron de la Frontera registou uma máxima de  24,2ºC.

link: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5796&w=2&datos=img&x=&f=tmax


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2014 às 11:33)

Neva nos Bálcas a cota baija. Sofía agora.


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Mar 2014 às 12:50)

Ontem tive uma máxima de +17°C com céu limpo, no ano passado, na mesma data tive uma mínima de -17°C igualmente com céu limpo, simplesmente incrível.


----------



## hurricane (12 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

Enquanto que pela Bélgica segundo os belgas estão a ser dias de bater recordes de temperatura máxima em Março, nos EUA e Canadá a neve teima em não desaparecer! Hoje tive uma máximo de 17ºC e amanhã estará ainda mais! Eu de certeza que trouxe o calor e o sol de Portugal.


----------



## 1337 (12 Mar 2014 às 23:24)

hurricane disse:


> Enquanto que pela Bélgica segundo os belgas estão a ser dias de bater recordes de temperatura máxima em Março, nos EUA e Canadá a neve teima em não desaparecer! Hoje tive uma máximo de 17ºC e amanhã estará ainda mais! Eu de certeza que trouxe o calor e o sol de Portugal.



17º é recorde? Recordes baixinhos por aí então :P


----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2014 às 09:52)

1337 disse:


> 17º é recorde? Recordes baixinhos por aí então :P



Não devem ser recordes absolutos certamente! Mas nos últimos anos Março não teve temperaturas assim.


----------



## Kevin_ (13 Mar 2014 às 10:23)

hurricane disse:


> Não devem ser recordes absolutos certamente! Mas nos últimos anos Março não teve temperaturas assim.



Para Sábado estão a dar uma descida na temperatura máxima em cerca de 10°C... cuidado com as gripes.
Que semana espetacular estamos a ter, nem em Julho temos semanas assim. Quem me dera que fosse assim, pelo menos 9 meses por ano.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Mar 2014 às 11:09)

hurricane disse:


> Enquanto que pela Bélgica segundo os belgas estão a ser dias de bater recordes de temperatura máxima em Março, nos EUA e Canadá a neve teima em não desaparecer! Hoje tive uma máximo de 17ºC e amanhã estará ainda mais! Eu de certeza que trouxe o calor e o sol de Portugal.



Impossível que o Record de Março seja 17º graus na Bélgica isso é mais o diz que diz habitual!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2014 às 11:38)

Falando exclusivamente na capital, Bruxelas tem como máxima absoluta (Março) *24,2ºC*.
Segundo o OGIMET, na ultima segunda-feira, algumas zonas do país registaram máximas entre os 20-22ºC.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Mar 2014 às 11:48)

Hurricane nunca senti tanto calor como na Holanda 30º graus é insuportável, prepara-te! Pois ai também faz calor!


----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2014 às 13:20)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Hurricane nunca senti tanto calor como na Holanda 30º graus é insuportável, prepara-te! Pois ai também faz calor!



Essa temperatura só deverá aparecer em Julho ou Agosto. E já apanhei 30ºC no inicio de Setembro e é de facto mais dificil de suportar que em Portugal. Por enquanto não me preocupo! Ainda estamos em Março. E volto a referir não é de todo normal as temperaturas desta semana e do passado fim de semana em Março na Bélgica. Podem não se ter batido recordes absolutos mas não exageremos! Todos os belgas que conheço me disseram que pelo menos nos últimos 10 anos nunca ocorreu nada assim. De facto quando vim para cá esperava neve e chuva e não esta Primavera/Verão antecipada. Estou a ter temperaturas que apanhei em pleno Setembro ainda no Verão.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Mar 2014 às 14:00)

hurricane disse:


> Essa temperatura só deverá aparecer em Julho ou Agosto. E já apanhei 30ºC no inicio de Setembro e é de facto mais dificil de suportar que em Portugal. Por enquanto não me preocupo! Ainda estamos em Março. E volto a referir não é de todo normal as temperaturas desta semana e do passado fim de semana em Março na Bélgica. Podem não se ter batido recordes absolutos mas não exageremos! Todos os belgas que conheço me disseram que pelo menos nos últimos 10 anos nunca ocorreu nada assim. De facto quando vim para cá esperava neve e chuva e não esta Primavera/Verão antecipada. Estou a ter temperaturas que apanhei em pleno Setembro ainda no Verão.



Lol para mim é mais o diz que disse 17º graus em Março na Bélgica na Holanda ou na Inglaterra não é nada de anormal, antes pelo contrário não é a norma, mas não é anormal, para mim e baseado nos registos que verifico isso é mais o diz que disse, os últimos nevões são sempre os maiores dos últimos 50 anos, as ultimas ondas de calor são sempre as maiores, as ultimas cheias são sempre as maiores dos últimos 50 anos, o clima no Benelux é muito incerto podes ter um Verão antecipado em Maio e depois em Agosto teres dias de chuva persistente em que a temperatura não sobe alem dos 15º graus tudo muito incerto, não te esqueças que a máxima absoluta da Bélgica anda á volta dos 38º graus menos 1º,2º graus que no Porto por exemplo, isto para dizer que o calor também faz aparições por essas bandas, 17º graus em Março?ñão  me parece extraordinário seja onde for na Europa.

Record absoluto da Bélgica:
Belgium 38.8 °C (102 °F) Uccle 1947-06-27 

Onda de Calor de 2003 na Holanda:
 Arcen, in Limburg, a temperature of 37.8 

Record na estação do Porto é de 40º graus atingidos neste Verão como vês falamos de diferenças de 1º,2º graus!


----------



## 1337 (13 Mar 2014 às 15:30)

Este está sempre a comparar o incomparável, quer sempre provar que na europa central é mais quente que Portugal, rapaz aconselho-te a acordares que tu não sabes o que dizes...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2014 às 15:43)

Não entendo essa referência ao Porto, assim como a comparação das máximas absolutas, daí não se tiram conclusões nenhumas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Mar 2014 às 15:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não entendo essa referência ao Porto, assim como a comparação das máximas absolutas, daí não se tiram conclusões nenhumas.



A ideia que quero apenas transmitir é que também faz calor na Europa Central, claro que faz menos, mas isso todos nós sabemos.


----------



## joãopodador (13 Mar 2014 às 18:57)

Para já temos (tido) días agradáveis e mesmo quentes para Março, ontem apareceram abelhas e borboletas num jardim que ajudei a cuidar e manter nos arredores de Utreque:


----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2014 às 20:14)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Lol para mim é mais o diz que disse 17º graus em Março na Bélgica na Holanda ou na Inglaterra não é nada de anormal, antes pelo contrário não é a norma, mas não é anormal, para mim e baseado nos registos que verifico isso é mais o diz que disse, os últimos nevões são sempre os maiores dos últimos 50 anos, as ultimas ondas de calor são sempre as maiores, as ultimas cheias são sempre as maiores dos últimos 50 anos, o clima no Benelux é muito incerto podes ter um Verão antecipado em Maio e depois em Agosto teres dias de chuva persistente em que a temperatura não sobe alem dos 15º graus tudo muito incerto, não te esqueças que a máxima absoluta da Bélgica anda á volta dos 38º graus menos 1º,2º graus que no Porto por exemplo, isto para dizer que o calor também faz aparições por essas bandas, 17º graus em Março?ñão  me parece extraordinário seja onde for na Europa.
> 
> Record absoluto da Bélgica:
> Belgium 38.8 °C (102 °F) Uccle 1947-06-27
> ...



Desculpa lá mas não é o diz que disse! Além disso apresentas-me máximas absolutas que ocorreram em Junho, no Verão. Pela tua forma de falar continuas a dar a entender que é normal este tempo quando de facto não é! O último ano (Verão e Inverno) tem sido extremamente quente com anomalias positivas muito grandes! Apenas o Outono foi moderadamente frio. A média de temperaturas em relação à normal climatologica esteve praticamente sempre acima nos últimos meses e estes dias de Verão (para mim é Verão) não se todo normal e muito raramente acontecem. Já começo a concordar com o outro colega, comparar Portugal com a Bélgica não faz qualquer sentido. E o Benelux nunca foi quente tirando raras excepções. Os belgas sempre mas sempre reclamam do seu clima, menos este ano!


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Mar 2014 às 22:43)

hurricane disse:


> Desculpa lá mas não é o diz que disse! Além disso apresentas-me máximas absolutas que ocorreram em Junho, no Verão. Pela tua forma de falar continuas a dar a entender que é normal este tempo quando de facto não é! O último ano (Verão e Inverno) tem sido extremamente quente com anomalias positivas muito grandes! Apenas o Outono foi moderadamente frio. A média de temperaturas em relação à normal climatologica esteve praticamente sempre acima nos últimos meses e estes dias de Verão (para mim é Verão) não se todo normal e muito raramente acontecem. Já começo a concordar com o outro colega, comparar Portugal com a Bélgica não faz qualquer sentido. E o Benelux nunca foi quente tirando raras excepções. Os belgas sempre mas sempre reclamam do seu clima, menos este ano!



Logicamente que não nego o que é evidente o meu comentário vai apenas no sentido de referir que apesar da Belgica ter um clima fresco, com Verões curtos e frescos, tambem tem episodios de calor, e mantenho o que disse apesar de a temperatura na Belgica estar acima da média, 17º graus em Março não é nada de inédito mas isso não significa que seja normal. 
Relativamente em comparar Portugal com a Belgica não faz sentido nenhum no sentido que não devemos generalizar se comparar Montalegre ou a Guarda ou o Vimioso já comparo com qualquer estação belga seja no que for, mas não é por ai que quero ir Bruxelas tem uma media anual de 10º graus Porto de 15º falamos de 4º,5º graus que fazem toda a diferença, mas 4º,5º graus não são 10º nem 15º.Apenas isso. E ninguem disse que o Benelux é quente alias referi que maximas de 14º graus no Verão com chuva são frequentes de acontecerem.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mar 2014 às 17:00)

Desde que o padrão mudou lá para meados de 6 de Março, vamos verificar segundo as estações da Ogimet, o Top 20 de temperaturas no continente europeu:


Dia 6/3:
1  Iskenderun (Turkey) 26.2 °C  
2  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 24.9 °C  
3  Murcia / San Javier (Spain) 24.8 °C  
4  Zugdidi (Georgia) 24.7 °C  
5  Geokchay (Azerbaijan) 24.6 °C  
6  Osmaniye (Turkey) 24.5 °C  
7  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 24.4 °C  
8  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 24.2 °C  
9  Murcia (Spain) 24.2 °C  
10  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 23.8 °C  
11  Kahramanmaras (Turkey) 23.6 °C  
12  Kutaisi (Georgia) 23.4 °C  
13  Adapazari (Turkey) 23.1 °C  
14  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 23.1 °C  
15  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 22.8 °C  
16  Mersin (Turkey) 22.7 °C  
17  Silifke (Turkey) 22.5 °C  
18  Iskele (Cyprus) 22.3 °C  
19  Beylagan Aerodrome (Azerbaijan) 22.2 °C  
20  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 22.2 °C  

Nenhuma estação de Portugal continental

dia 7/3
1  Iskenderun (Turkey) 26.7 °C  
2  Osmaniye (Turkey) 25.5 °C  
3  Zugdidi (Georgia) 25.2 °C  
4  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 24.8 °C  
5  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 24.6 °C  
6  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) 24.4 °C  
7  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 24.3 °C  
8  Kutaisi (Georgia) 24.2 °C  
9  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 24.2 °C  
10  Cordoba / Aeropuerto (Spain) 23.9 °C  
11  Iskele (Cyprus) 23.6 °C  
12  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 23.6 °C  
13  Moron De La Frontera (Spain) 23.5 °C  
14  Famagusta/ammocho (Cyprus) 23.4 °C  
15  Mersin (Turkey) 23.4 °C  
16  Murcia (Spain) 23.2 °C  
17  Silifke (Turkey) 23.1 °C  
18  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 23.0 °C  
19  Granada / Aeropuerto (Spain) 22.7 °C  
20  Dipkarpaz (Cyprus) 22.6 °C  

Nenhuma estação de Portugal continental

dia 8/3
1  Moron De La Frontera (Spain) 32.0 °C  
2  Iskenderun (Turkey) 28.4 °C  
3  Osmaniye (Turkey) 26.7 °C  
4  Silifke (Turkey) 26.4 °C  
5  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 26.2 °C  
6  Mersin (Turkey) 26.1 °C  
7  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 25.6 °C  
8  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 25.3 °C  
9  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 25.3 °C  
10  Akdeniz (Cyprus) 25.2 °C  
11  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 24.9 °C  
12  Yeni Erenkoy (Cyprus) 24.2 °C  
13  Larnaca Airport (Cyprus) 23.4 °C  
14  Tokat (Turkey) 23.4 °C  
15  Vigo / Peinador (Spain) 23.2 °C  
16  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 23.1 °C  
17  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 23.1 °C  
18  Batman (Turkey) 23.0 °C  
19  Cordoba / Aeropuerto (Spain) 23.0 °C  
20  Urfa (Turkey) 23.0 °C  

Nenhuma estação de Portugal continental 

dia 9/3

1  Iskenderun (Turkey) 29.1 °C  
2  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 28.4 °C  
3  Osmaniye (Turkey) 26.9 °C  
4  Silifke (Turkey) 26.7 °C  
5  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 26.7 °C  
6  Mersin (Turkey) 26.3 °C  
7  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 26.2 °C  
8  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 26.2 °C  
9  Adana / Sakirpasa (Turkey) 26.0 °C  
10  Akdeniz (Cyprus) 25.4 °C  
11  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 25.0 °C  
12  Yeni Erenkoy (Cyprus) 25.0 °C  
13  Famagusta/ammocho (Cyprus) 24.9 °C  
14  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 24.9 °C  
15  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 24.9 °C  
16  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) 24.8 °C  
17  Moron De La Frontera (Spain) 24.2 °C  
18  Oviedo (Spain) 24.2 °C  
19  Kyrenia (Cyprus) 24.0 °C  
20  Badajoz / Talavera La Real (Spain) 23.9 °C  

Nenhuma estação de Portugal continental 

dia 10/3

1  Osmaniye (Turkey) 26.7 °C  
2  Santander / Parayas (Spain) 26.2 °C  
3  Oviedo (Spain) 25.7 °C  
4  Iskenderun (Turkey) 25.5 °C  
5  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 25.1 °C  
6  La Coruna (Spain) 25.0 °C  
7  Santander (Spain) 24.9 °C  
8  Batman (Turkey) 24.0 °C  
9  Biarritz (France) 24.0 °C  
10  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 23.8 °C  
11  Socoa (France) 23.8 °C  
12  Urfa (Turkey) 23.8 °C  
13  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 23.4 °C  
14  Munte (Belgium) 23.3 °C  
15  San Sebastian / Fuenterrabia (Spain) 23.3 °C  
16  Adana / Incirlik (Turkey) 23.0 °C  
17  Biscarosse (France) 23.0 °C  
18  Pontevedra (Spain) 23.0 °C  
19  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 22.9 °C  
20  Dax (France) 22.8 °C  

Calor no Noroeste Penisular varias estações galegas e asturianas no ranking neste sentido aparecemos com Viana do Castelo em 19º lugar, o calor a fazer-se sentir na Europa Atlântica:
Santander a chegar aos 26º graus, Oviedo e Bilbau aos 25º, Munte (Bélgica) 23º graus, Santiago e Pontevedra,Viana aos 23º graus a Europa Atlântica a dominar este ranking, face ao mediterrâneo . 

dia 11/3

1  Vigo / Peinador (Spain) 26.1 °C  
2  Pontevedra (Spain) 25.3 °C  
3  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 24.3 °C  
4  Beziers-Vias (France) 23.9 °C  
5  Artvin (Turkey) 23.7 °C  
6  Ambrolauri (Georgia) 23.4 °C  
7  Tortosa (Spain) 23.4 °C  
8  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 23.4 °C  
9  Monte Real (Portugal) 23.2 °C  
10  Perpignan (France) 23.1 °C  
11  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 23.0 °C  
12  Cabo Carvoeiro/Farol (Portugal) 22.7 °C  
13  Leucate (France) 22.7 °C  
14  Mont-De-Marsan (France) 22.1 °C  
15  Lugo / Rozas (Spain) 21.7 °C  
16  Granada / Aeropuerto (Spain) 21.6 °C  
17  Montijo (Portugal) 21.6 °C  
18  Bergerac (France) 21.5 °C  
19  Brive (France) 21.5 °C  
20  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 21.4 °C  


O Calor a sentir-se no Oeste da Península Ibérica mas a descer mais a sul e a sentir-se em Portugal nomeadamente na região centro do pais aparecemos com 5 estações, algo que já não acontecia á meses, e o que acontece quase sempre com os países verdadeiramente mediterrâneos. Vigo a liderar esta tabela, logo natural o calor elevado que se sentiu no Minho e mesmo em Lugo. 

dia 12/3

1  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 24.6 °C  
2  Monte Real (Portugal) 24.4 °C  
3  Vigo / Peinador (Spain) 24.3 °C  
4  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 23.4 °C  
5  Cordoba / Aeropuerto (Spain) 23.3 °C  
6  Granada / Aeropuerto (Spain) 23.1 °C  
7  Moron De La Frontera (Spain) 22.8 °C  
8  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 22.8 °C  
9  Badajoz / Talavera La Real (Spain) 22.7 °C  
10  Montijo (Portugal) 22.6 °C  
11  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) 22.5 °C  
12  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 22.3 °C  
13  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 22.3 °C  
14  Pontevedra (Spain) 22.0 °C  
15  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 21.8 °C  
16  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 21.7 °C  
17  Beja (Portugal) 21.6 °C  
18  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 21.6 °C  
19  Brive (France) 21.5 °C  
20  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 21.4 °C  

Pela 1º vez de há muito tempo Portugal a dominar o ranking com 9 estações isto é uma situação muitíssimo rara.

dia 13/3

1  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 24.5 °C  
2  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 23.9 °C  
3  Vigo / Peinador (Spain) 23.1 °C  
4  Monte Real (Portugal) 22.4 °C  
5  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 22.3 °C  
6  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 22.3 °C  
7  Pontevedra (Spain) 22.0 °C  
8  Trieste (Italy) 21.4 °C  
9  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) 21.3 °C  
10  Badajoz / Talavera La Real (Spain) 21.2 °C  
11  Lugo / Rozas (Spain) 21.2 °C  
12  Bolzano (Italy) 21.1 °C  
13  Nova Gorica (Slovenia) 21.0 °C  
14  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) 21.0 °C  
15  Charleville (France) 20.9 °C  
16  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 20.9 °C  
17  Beja (Portugal) 20.7 °C  
18  Funchal (Portugal) 20.6 °C  
19  Messina (Italy) 20.6 °C  
20  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 20.5 °C  

Portugal continental com 4 estações no ranking mas a partilharmos o protagonismo com a Itália e o colosso Espanha a dominar o ranking, nota interessante para uma estação da eslovenia, o que demonstra mais uma vez que o calor na Europa Central também aparece.

dia 14/3
1  Krzesiny (Poland) 25.9 °C  
2  Santiago / Labacolla (Spain) 24.1 °C  
3  Firenze / Peretola (Italy) 23.3 °C  
4  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 23.3 °C  
5  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 23.1 °C  
6  Lugo / Rozas (Spain) 22.2 °C  
7  Mostar (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 22.1 °C  
8  Trieste (Italy) 22.0 °C  
9  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 21.9 °C  
10  Bolzano (Italy) 21.9 °C  
11  Qyteti Stalin (Albania) 21.6 °C  
12  Charleville (France) 21.2 °C  
13  Nova Gorica (Slovenia) 21.2 °C  
14  Tirana-La Praka (Albania) 21.2 °C  
15  Perpignan (France) 21.1 °C  
16  Istres (France) 21.0 °C  
17  Podgorica-Grad (Montenegro) 21.0 °C  
18  Avignon (France) 20.9 °C  
19  Funchal (Portugal) 20.9 °C  
20  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) 20.9 °C  

O Pais do Sol de volta á normalidade, sem nenhuma estação de Portugal continental no ranking o que é o normal, 26º graus numa estação polaca   as estações italianas e balcânicas a dominarem o ranking


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mar 2014 às 17:21)

E já estão disponíveis o ranking para o dia de hoje 15/3

1  Salon (France) 25.2 °C  
2  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 24.3 °C  
3  Vidin (Bulgaria) 24.2 °C  
4  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 23.0 °C  
5  Bolzano (Italy) 23.0 °C  
6  Lovetch (Bulgaria) 23.0 °C  
7  Powidz (Poland) 22.8 °C  
8  Firenze / Peretola (Italy) 22.6 °C  
9  Avignon (France) 22.4 °C  
10  Carpentras (France) 22.4 °C  
11  Reus / Aeropuerto (Spain) 22.3 °C  
12  Alicante / El Altet (Spain) 22.1 °C  
13  Loznica (Serbia) 22.1 °C  
14  Montpellier (France) 22.1 °C  
15  Nimes / Courbessac (France) 22.1 °C  
16  Valencia / Aeropuerto (Spain) 22.1 °C  
17  Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 22.0 °C  
18  Mont-De-Marsan (France) 22.0 °C  
19  Negotin (Serbia) 22.0 °C  
20  Tortosa (Spain) 22.0 °C  

Calor um pouco por todo o lado na Europa sem direito de exclusividade, estações da europa central francesas,bulgaras,servias,bosnias bem presentes, sendo claro e como sempre os países vitalícios:Espanha e Itália aparecerem como quase sempre.
E mais uma vez uma estação Polaca.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2014 às 19:46)

PortugalWeather disse:


> E já estão disponíveis o ranking para o dia de hoje 15/3
> 
> 1  Salon (France) 25.2 °C
> 2  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 24.3 °C
> ...



Esse ranking apenas dá uma ideia das temperaturas e não traduz a verdadeira realidade, pois tem poucas estações de Portugal Continental para além de vários erros na medição da temperatura !
Ficando sabendo que ás 17h de Portugal tinhas pelo menos umas 4/5 estações que entravam no Top-20 e uma delas ainda ficava com o segundo lugar !
Um exemplo de erro é o de Moron de La Fronteira com 32ºC quando na verdade segundo me recordo acho que esteve 24,6ºC nesse dia !


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Esse ranking apenas dá uma ideia das temperaturas e não traduz a verdadeira realidade, pois tem poucas estações de Portugal Continental para além de vários erros na medição da temperatura !
> Ficando sabendo que ás 17h de Portugal tinhas pelo menos umas 4/5 estações que entravam no Top-20 e uma delas ainda ficava com o segundo lugar !



Isso tambem se aplica aos outros paises concerteza quem te garante que não há estações que não aparecem na base de dados do Ogimet gregas,italianas,cipriotas,da corsega, da sardenha ou espanholas? há sempre um argumento para diminuir algo quando os resultados não nos convem , apenas me limito a constactar factos e transferi-los para aqui.Para não falar que há estações bem quentes e do sul do pais na Ogimet.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2014 às 20:03)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Isso tambem se aplica aos outros paises concerteza quem te garante que não há estações que não aparecem na base de dados do Ogimet gregas,italianas,cipriotas,da corsega, da sardenha ou espanholas? há sempre um argumento para diminuir algo quando os resultados não nos convem , apenas me limito a constactar factos e transferi-los para aqui.Para não falar que há estações bem quentes e do sul do pais na Ogimet.



Então já somos dois não achas, os factos mostram claramente que em Portugal tivemos valores dessa grandeza, e é isso que que eu quero mostrar, que relevância tem mais ou menos um grau, mais uma décima ou menos uma décima.
O mais importante disto é se criar um intervalo de valores que ilustre o clima numa região num espaço temporal.

Se te sentes mais feliz, nesta altura do ano bem como em todo o Outono e Primavera a região do Mediterrâneo, ilhas e zonas dos costeiras são mais quentes do que aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2014 às 21:57)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Isso tambem se aplica aos outros paises concerteza quem te garante que não há estações que não aparecem na base de dados do Ogimet gregas,italianas,cipriotas,da corsega, da sardenha ou espanholas? há sempre um argumento para diminuir algo quando os resultados não nos convem , apenas me limito a constactar factos e transferi-los para aqui.Para não falar que há estações bem quentes e do sul do pais na Ogimet.



Epa que paranoia...sempre a bater na mesma tecla.
Quais factos? Que o numero de estações no ranking do Ogimet varia de país para país, e  que por acaso Portugal tem meia duzia de estações...se para ti esse ranking espelha a realidade climatica do nosso país...então estamos conversados...



PortugalWeather disse:


> dia 8/3
> 1  Moron De La Frontera (Spain) 32.0 °C



Esse registo está errado, é o que dá despejar dados... e nem sequer pensar se esse valor é ou não possível. A maxima foi de 24,2ºC.


----------



## 1337 (15 Mar 2014 às 22:55)

Diz á OGIMET pra meter estações como a de Monção, Pinhão, Amareleja, álcacer do sal, etc. E aí vê quem entra no top, Portugal é dos países mais quentes da europa durante o ano todo, por muito que isso doa a muita gente


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2014 às 23:10)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O Pais do Sol de volta á normalidade, sem nenhuma estação de Portugal continental no ranking o que é o normal, 26º graus numa estação polaca   as estações italianas e balcânicas a dominarem o ranking



Estou a ter um déjà vu. 

Portugal, o pais do sol. Mas há alguma dúvida?







26ºC numa estação polaca? Espero que tanto riso seja porque tenhas visto que é um erro grosseiro. Muito grosseiro mesmo.

Por fim, máxima dos últimos dias em Monção, Valinha. Lá bem no noroeste.
O quê? Não é possível? Hum... O Alvarinho agradece!


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Mar 2014 às 10:40)

1337 disse:


> Diz á OGIMET pra meter estações como a de Monção, Pinhão, Amareleja, álcacer do sal, etc. E aí vê quem entra no top, Portugal é dos países mais quentes da europa durante o ano todo, por muito que isso doa a muita gente



Monção? o que se passa em Monção é o que se passa em Ourense, são zonas que aquecem bastante num ou outro pico de calor atingido máximas a rondar os 40º graus, agora comparar  Monção com o Alentejo não faz sentido nenhum pois o que importa verificar são as medias mensais das mínimas e das máximas da região de Monção nos meses de Verão ou fora dele e ai irás verificar que Monção está a kms de distancia do Mediterrâneo, alias ai a tua região se destaca por algo a nível europeu no que respeita ao clima, é por ser das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa, mas disso ninguém fala, pesquisa as medias mensais do mediterrâneo entre Abril-Novembro e compara com as estações do Noroeste de Portugal e depois poderemos conversar.
Relativo a sermos o pais mais quente de certeza que não te referes á tua região, mas no todo até poderemos ser dos países mais amenos nomeadamente no Inverno, pois tanto na Primavera como no Outono como no Verão temos mais e melhor que nós, o que custa a muita gente não é sermos dos países mais amenos da Europa mas sim não Sermos o Único Pais Mais quente da Europa e o que tento demonstrar aqui é apenas isso, que não somos os únicos e em relação á tua região do Minho? perto de 2000 mm anuais? medias anuais de 14-15º(isto para ser simpático e não levantar polémicas)? Verões muitos deles frescos com mínimas de 13º,14º graus(e estou a ser simpático) impossíveis no Mediterrâneo? disso não falam né ah pois é! Fica sabendo que em Verões como tivemos em 2011 e 2012 com circulação zonal o Noroeste de Península Ibérica nomeadamente o Minho e Douro Litoral competem é com outras regiões e estão a léguas do calor do mediterrâneo.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Mar 2014 às 10:47)

AnDré disse:


> Estou a ter um déjà vu.
> 
> Portugal, o pais do sol. Mas há alguma dúvida?
> 
> ...



Acho que já deu para perceber qual é a minha opinião e que também tenho argumentos válidos para a fundamenta-la, falas nas horas de sol eu falo nas  temperaturas medias anuais, as temperaturas médias nos meses de Verão, Outono e Inverno e comparo-as com o mediterrâneo, falo nos valores de precipitação, bem como nos dias de chuva 130-200 dias no Douro Litoral e Minho  e compara-os com o mediterrâneo, temos opiniões diferentes estamos nos opostos nada fará eu mudar de opinião bem como não pretendo mudar a opinião dos outros, a diferença é que não nego que Portugal tenha mais horas de sol apenas estava a ser irónico, mas Portugal tem um clima tão mas tão dúbio que esse argumento das horas de sol pode muito bem ser contra-argumentado com outros bem mais sólidos como atrás referi. Relativo a Monção se Vigo chegou aos 26º graus claro que Monção teria essa máxima alias eu referi no meu post que nesses dias o calor tinha chegado á Europa Atlântica e em força. Relativo as máximas das estações polacas não faço a mínima ideia se estão a ser manipuladas ou se é um erro, mas se for logicamente que reconheço esse mesmo erro.
Dou por encerrado o Off-topic, mas continuarei a fazer o acompanhamento baseado na Ogimet caso me permitem está claro, pois o argumento de existir poucas estações também poderá ser aplicado a outros países com certeza.


----------



## james (17 Mar 2014 às 11:38)

1337 disse:


> Diz á OGIMET pra meter estações como a de Monção, Pinhão, Amareleja, álcacer do sal, etc. E aí vê quem entra no top, Portugal é dos países mais quentes da europa durante o ano todo, por muito que isso doa a muita gente



E o Noroeste de Portugal é um dos mais chuvosos da Europa também , por muito que custe a muita gente !


----------



## james (17 Mar 2014 às 11:42)

AnDré disse:


> Estou a ter um déjà vu.
> 
> Portugal, o pais do sol. Mas há alguma dúvida?
> 
> ...





Fala pela tua zona , vem viver para o Minho um ano e vês o país do sol . 

Há gente do sul que só vem ao Norte em agosto para dar um mergulho numa cascata no Gerês e depois só diz asneiras .


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2014 às 11:47)

james disse:


> Fala pela tua zona , vem viver para o Minho um ano e vês o país do sol .
> 
> Há gente do sul que só vem ao Norte em agosto para dar um mergulho numa cascata no Gerês e depois só diz asneiras .



Existe duas formas de argumentar: Uma apresentando dados concretos, outra usando linguagem despropositada.

É óbvio que o Minho tem bastante precipitação, mas nao foi disso que se falou. O André apresentou dados de disponibilidade solar na Europa. Penso que os dados apresentados falam por si.


----------



## james (17 Mar 2014 às 12:04)

vitamos disse:


> Existe duas formas de argumentar: Uma apresentando dados concretos, outra usando linguagem despropositada.
> 
> É óbvio que o Minho tem bastante precipitação, mas nao foi disso que se falou. O André apresentou dados de disponibilidade solar na Europa. Penso que os dados apresentados falam por si.



Desculpa contrariar - te mas não utilizei linguagem despropositada . 

Há muitas formas de apresentar dados . Se eu apresentar dados de qualquer país nórdico de determinada altura do verão ou primavera que esteja mais quente também posso chegar à conclusão que lá é sempre assim , se não consultar mais dados . 


P. S . -  Admiro a rapidez em que veio defender o André  ( apesar de eu não o ter atacado ) . 

 É pena que isso só aconteça a alguns membros do Fórum , ainda à uns meses atrás chamaram - me maluco só por estar a exprimir a minha opinião acerca de um assunto e não veio nenhum moderador defender - me .


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 12:09)

Dizer que o Douro Litoral e o Minho são das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa também é apresentar dados concretos, bem como dizer que tem cerca de 130-200 dias de chuva ano também é apresentar dados concretos.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2014 às 12:14)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Dizer que o Douro Litoral e o Minho são das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa também é apresentar dados concretos, bem como dizer que tem cerca de 130-200 dias de chuva ano também é apresentar dados concretos.



Eu disse que isso não eram dados concretos? Respondi a algo que tenhas dito?

Como sabes clones não são permitidos neste fórum. Se te mantens por cá é porque, e felizmente para todos, tens sabido usar diplomacia. Pontos de vista são todos bem vindos. Este fórum é de discussão acima de tudo. Uma coisa é discutir, outra é alimentar guerras.

Enquanto se discutir com cordialidade, tanto aqui como em outros tópicos,todos são bem vindos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

vitamos disse:


> Eu disse que isso não eram dados concretos? Respondi a algo que tenhas dito?
> 
> Como sabes clones não são permitidos neste fórum. Se te mantens por cá é porque, e felizmente para todos, tens sabido usar diplomacia. Pontos de vista são todos bem vindos. Este fórum é de discussão acima de tudo. Uma coisa é discutir, outra é alimentar guerras.
> 
> Enquanto se discutir com cordialidade, tanto aqui como em outros tópicos,todos são bem vindos.



é pena que a má educação, o insulto pessoal seja permitido a alguns users.E outros sejam massacrados só por terem uma opinião diferente da "linha" ou da maioria, mas cuidado com certas coisas que se escrevem aqui.Quando se acusa alguém de algo grave é preciso ter-se provas


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2014 às 12:25)

A conversa começou com as temperaturas...onde ela ja vai.
O mapa que o AnDre publicou foi só para fazer enquadramento da questão, em termos europeus, agora, se falarmos unica e exclusivamente de Portugal, existe uma discrepância significativa,mas isso não é novidade para ninguém.

Aqui fica o mapa.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2014 às 12:40)

É obvio que a região do Minho é das mais chuvosas da Europa, penso que ninguém põe isso em causa.
Em termos de insolação solar obviamente que Portugal é dos países da Europa com maior numero de dias sol anual, bem como todo o sul da Europa, mas alguém tem dúvidas disso, muito devido aos meses secos que apresentamos por cá normalmente entre Maio e Setembro, e nem a região do Minho escapa a isso, quer gostem ou não ...
O clima no Norte e Centro da Europa não tem períodos meses secos em termos de precipitação nem insolação nessas regiões, o que não invalida que tenham entre Maio e Setembro periodos por vezes bastantes quentes ou secos !

O membro André não é apenas um membro deste Forum, ele é administrador deste Forum, e gostavam muitos de saber um décimo daquilo que ele sabe, e faltaram ao respeito a ele acusando-o de dizer asneiras, e por isso o que se seguiu foi inteiramente justo ao ser defendido (o André).

Mas relativamente a isso não me vou alongar .... cada um vê o que quer ver !


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 12:51)

Aurélio disse:


> É obvio que a região do Minho é das mais chuvosas da Europa, penso que ninguém põe isso em causa.
> Em termos de insolação solar obviamente que Portugal é dos países da Europa com maior numero de dias sol anual, bem como todo o sul da Europa, mas alguém tem dúvidas disso, muito devido aos meses secos que apresentamos por cá normalmente entre Maio e Setembro, e nem a região do Minho escapa a isso, quer gostem ou não ...
> O clima no Norte e Centro da Europa não tem períodos meses secos em termos de precipitação nem insolação nessas regiões, o que não invalida que tenham entre Maio e Setembro periodos por vezes bastantes quentes ou secos !
> 
> ...



As horas de insolação não são sinonimo de pouca percipitação ou poucos dias de chuva como é comprovado no mapa disponibilizado e se reparares o SO de França a região de Bordéus tem valores de insolação altos, mais elevados que muitas regiões do mediterrâneo ou da Grécia e chove muito mais nessa região que em outras, isto é uma característica as horas de insolação sui generis do extremo SW Europeu devido ao AA, e mais até vou mais longe existem regiões do mediterrâneo e mesmo do Norte de Africa tem menos horas de insolação e tem valores de percipitação de 200-300mm não achas isso estranho? sabes porque muitas dessas regiões estão sobe o efeito de nuvens altas de areias do deserto(ah pois é) algo que muito raramente acontece em Portugal considerando que estamos muito longes das regiões áridas do Norte de Africa.
Relativo aos meses secos, o Minho e o Douro Litoral tem 2 meses secos e são secos por chover menos de 10-15mm nos meses de Agosto e Julho um pequeno perfeccionismo conceptual que para mim pouco ou nada significa.


----------



## james (17 Mar 2014 às 13:02)

Aurélio disse:


> É obvio que a região do Minho é das mais chuvosas da Europa, penso que ninguém põe isso em causa.
> Em termos de insolação solar obviamente que Portugal é dos países da Europa com maior numero de dias sol anual, bem como todo o sul da Europa, mas alguém tem dúvidas disso, muito devido aos meses secos que apresentamos por cá normalmente entre Maio e Setembro, e nem a região do Minho escapa a isso, quer gostem ou não ...
> O clima no Norte e Centro da Europa não tem períodos meses secos em termos de precipitação nem insolação nessas regiões, o que não invalida que tenham entre Maio e Setembro periodos por vezes bastantes quentes ou secos !
> 
> ...



Aurélio ,

Reconheço que me excedi um pouco quando disse que havia pessoas que só diziam asneiras , todos temos maus momentos . 

Tu também tiveste um mau momento no verão passado quando no seguimento de incêndios me apelidaste de louco , mas não guardo rancor por isso .


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2014 às 13:09)

james disse:


> Aurélio ,
> 
> Reconheço que me excedi um pouco quando disse que havia pessoas que só diziam asneiras , todos temos maus momentos .
> 
> Tu também tiveste um mau momento no verão passado quando no seguimento de incêndios me apelidaste de louco , mas não guardo rancor por isso .



A sério, eu não me lembro de nada disso

Mas mesmo assim não me parece que eu tenha sido assim tão directo, se calhar foi algo que disseste, mas se feri de algum modo as minhas desculpas, mas podias ter tido que nós entendiamos.
Afinal nós estamos aqui é para debater, aprender e discutir temas, o problema que por vezes surge é que existem pessoas que têm um orgulho tão grande que não conseguem ouvir os outros.

Abraço e fica bem ....


----------



## Costa (17 Mar 2014 às 13:10)

PortugalWeather disse:


> sabes porque muitas dessas regiões estão sobe o efeito de nuvens altas de areias do deserto(ah pois é) algo que muito raramente acontece em Portugal considerando que estamos muito longes das regiões áridas do Norte de Africa.




Sim, muitissimo longe, quase tão longe como Barcelona. Aliás essas poeiras nunca atingem território nacional, são logo barradas em Ceuta e Melilla, leis Europeias.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2014 às 13:19)

PortugalWeather disse:


> As horas de insolação não são sinonimo de pouca percipitação ou poucos dias de chuva como é comprovado no mapa disponibilizado e se reparares o SO de França a região de Bordéus tem valores de insolação altos, mais elevados que muitas regiões do mediterrâneo ou da Grécia e chove muito mais nessa região que em outras, isto é uma característica as horas de insolação sui generis do extremo SW Europeu devido ao AA, e mais até vou mais longe existem regiões do mediterrâneo e mesmo do Norte de Africa tem menos horas de insolação e tem valores de percipitação de 200-300mm não achas isso estranho? sabes porque muitas dessas regiões estão sobe o efeito de nuvens altas de areias do deserto(ah pois é) algo que muito raramente acontece em Portugal considerando que estamos muito longes das regiões áridas do Norte de Africa.
> Relativo aos meses secos, o Minho e o Douro Litoral tem 2 meses secos e são secos por chover menos de 10-15mm nos meses de Agosto e Julho um pequeno perfeccionismo conceptual que para mim pouco ou nada significa.



Lembras-te de como tudo começou esta discussão e altercação entre alguns membros (não eu nem tu mas outros - já sabes a minha história do cruzeiro pelo mediterrâneo é só brincadeira, imagino-te num desses cruzeiros  mas é apenas brincadeira sem qualquer maldade).
Começou quando tu referiste isto


> O Pais do Sol de volta á normalidade, sem nenhuma estação de Portugal continental no ranking o que é o normal, 26º graus numa estação polaca   as estações italianas e balcânicas a dominarem o ranking



Obviamente precipitação e insolação solar não estão forçosamente ligados, nem é isso que se está a discutir, mas se podes ter pouca precipitação e menor radiação também podes ter muita precipitação e muita radiação, porque a maior parte dela (precipitação pode estar bastante concentrada).

Mas não me quero alongar mais a discutir este tema ... até porque o André já te demonstrou a resposta áquilo que pus em "Quote".


----------



## james (17 Mar 2014 às 13:21)

Aurélio disse:


> A sério, eu não me lembro de nada disso
> 
> Mas mesmo assim não me parece que eu tenha sido assim tão directo, se calhar foi algo que disseste, mas se feri de algum modo as minhas desculpas, mas podias ter tido que nós entendiamos.
> Afinal nós estamos aqui é para debater, aprender e discutir temas, o problema que por vezes surge é que existem pessoas que têm um orgulho tão grande que não conseguem ouvir os outros.
> ...



No problem . 

Abraço


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 13:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Lembras-te de como tudo começou esta discussão e altercação entre alguns membros (não eu nem tu mas outros - já sabes a minha história do cruzeiro pelo mediterrâneo é só brincadeira, imagino-te num desses cruzeiros  mas é apenas brincadeira sem qualquer maldade).
> Começou quando tu referiste isto
> 
> 
> ...



Aurélio como já te disse temos sido já colegas de debate neste fórum á alguns anos na maioria das vezes temos opiniões diferentes, mas isso não significa que não respeite as tuas opiniões e a forma como as defendes, olha para o exemplo do futebol o AVB e o Jesus dão-se bem e já foram grandes rivais no futebol para não falar de haver deputados do PCP amigos de deputados do CDS, enfim é esse o espirito.
Relativo ao cruzeiro no mediterrâneo, não levei nada a mal pah, é também preciso boa disposição, ainda seguirei o teu conselho! Também se não houver estes debates o fórum acaba por ter menos interesse ou menos discussão digo eu, portanto é bom que haja debate e trocas de ideias, em vez de estarmos num fórum de opinião tipo Robocops tipo máquinas a pensarmos 1000xs antes de escrevermos algo.

Abraço!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2014 às 19:38)

Belas máximas na vizinha Espanha.


----------



## Bergidum (17 Mar 2014 às 20:43)

Una vista del Bierzo, desde el N, apreciándose la "hoya" berciana (llanura entre montañas), con Cacabelos en primer término y, al fondo, los Montes Aquilianos, que alcanzan los 2140 msnm.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mar 2014 às 09:38)

Muito calor na Europa Central. Liubliana (capital de Eslovenia) atingiu um novo record de março com 24.9ºC. 
Porem a espesura de neve na Eslovenia, sul da Austria e norte da Italia era tao grande que aínda fica muita neve a baija altitude.

Lienz (camping), Dellach e Kotschach na Austria a 600-700 metros











Kranjska Gora (Eslovenia), 800 metros


----------



## PortugalWeather (18 Mar 2014 às 13:47)

Relativo ás distancias que separam Portugal do Norte de Africa mantenho o que disse, mas isso é uma evidência tão clara que nem merece muita discussão, basta vermos o mapa para o constantarmos devido, ao recorte da costa Norte Africana e ao Golfo de Cadiz a distancia do extremo sul de Portugal para o norte de africa indepedentemente das latitudes são muito maiores que no mediterrâneo, a distancia do Algarve a Marrocos são á volta de 400-500kms a distancia de Cagliari 39.15ºN a Tunis são 150 kms acho que  está tudo dito, e falamos do Sul de Portugal porque então o Norte de Portugal está a uns bons 1000-1200 kms de distancia do Norte de Africa e claramente que regiões do mediterrâneo á mesma latitude estão muito mais proximas do Norte de Africa que o Norte de Portugal, Barcelona ou as Baleares estão sensivelmente á mesma latitude do Norte de Portugal mas estão muito mais proximos do Norte de Africa que o Aveiro,Porto ou Viana do castelo, mas isso nem sequer é discutivel por ser tão evidente, alias por algum motivo não assistimos a fenomenos migratorios do Norte de Africa para a costa portuguesa como se assiste em outros paises europeus, isto para dizer que é natural devido a essa distancia que as massas de ar vindas do deserto e que criam aquela nublosidade tipica do deserto, atinge-nos menos que no mediterrâneo, mas isso é obvio e facilmente comprovavel, alias conheço o sul de Espanha por vezes em Sevilha/Cadiz estão 40º graus e templo nublado e quando se começa a chegar a Aracena perto da fronteira de Portugal começa aparecer o sol mesmo que a temperatura seja a mesma.


----------



## Kevin_ (21 Mar 2014 às 10:08)

Possibilidade de queda de neve para o inicio da próxima semana. Logo agora que coloquei os pneus de verão no carro. Pensei que já não viesse neve.


----------



## Beric D (23 Mar 2014 às 12:12)

Boa carga de granizo durante 4 a 6 minutos 

Deu para pintar de branco algumas partes do jardim


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Mar 2014 às 12:59)

18ºC em Moscow em março!!! Impresionante, pode ser record mensual.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2014 às 13:18)

O record de Março era de 17,5ºC, em principio, mais um registo histórico em 2014.


----------



## Kevin_ (24 Mar 2014 às 15:15)

Ontem à tarde ainda houve uma ligeira queda de neve, que não durou mais de 10 minutos. Talvez a ultima desta temporada, avizinham-se temperaturas primaveris para o fim de semana.




Beric D disse:


> Boa carga de granizo durante 4 a 6 minutos
> 
> Deu para pintar de branco algumas partes do jardim


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2014 às 18:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> 18ºC em Moscow em março!!! Impresionante, pode ser record mensual.




Subida de temperatura bem brusca.
Record à vista.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2014 às 18:30)

*Moscovo*, teve hoje uma máxima mais elevada, *19,7ºC*, incrível. 
Novo record para o mês de Março, 19,7ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=27612&ano=2014&mes=3&day=25&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2014 às 12:53)

Os albaneses vão ter uma tarde animada.


----------



## hurricane (29 Mar 2014 às 12:29)

O Verão chegou à Bélgica. Estão 21ºC mas a sensação para mim é de 25/26. Só consigo usar calções e t'shirt tal como o resto dos belgas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (29 Mar 2014 às 14:15)

hurricane disse:


> O Verão chegou à Bélgica. Estão 21ºC mas a sensação para mim é de 25/26. Só consigo usar calções e t'shirt tal como o resto dos belgas.



 irás ter dias de Verão menos agradáveis que este, com mais .


----------



## james (31 Mar 2014 às 11:49)

PortugalWeather disse:


> irás ter dias de Verão menos agradáveis que este, com mais .



 E depois vêm os entendidos dizer que a Bélgica e outros países vizinhos com o seu clima oceânico têm tempo fresco o ano todo . . .


----------



## hurricane (31 Mar 2014 às 16:01)

Bem o tempo tem estado de facto fantástico! Temperatura amena a rondar agora os 21ºC. Algum sol porque na verdade o tempo tem andado meio encoberto. Mas a primavera desperta por todo o lado. Flores, pássaros, abelhas, melgas e folhagem verde!!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (31 Mar 2014 às 18:16)

james disse:


> E depois vêm os entendidos dizer que a Bélgica e outros países vizinhos com o seu clima oceânico têm tempo fresco o ano todo . . .



james, todos os países, ou melhor todas as regiões tem um pouco de tudo, o calor ou o frio ou a percipitação não são exclusivas de um só pais, uma só região é neste sentido que existem registos e dados para se confirmar estas mesmas situações, o clima da Bélgica é do tipo oceânico a questão é que o modelo do geografo russo Koppen a nível de definições de tipos de clima é muito generalista, para Koppen o clima do cantábrio é igual ao clima de Bergen na Noruega e diferente do clima do Norte de Portugal, por outro lado o clima do Norte de Portugal é igual a regiões do interior da Turquia. Relativo á Bélgica é um clima totalmente  temperado oceânico, mas o clima temperado oceânico da Bélgica é diferente de outras regiões com o mesmo tipo de clima, e claro que também faz sol e temperaturas agradáveis sendo que não é de facto padrão predominante dessa região, para mim existem varias divisões no clima oceânico na minha opinião o clima das regiões banhadas pelo mar do Norte é diferente do clima oceânico das regiões banhadas pelo atlântico, para mim existe um clima oceânico para lá do canal da mancha e outro antes do canal na Mancha, o clima da Bélgica é muito idêntico ao clima da costa leste inglesa, Holanda e Dinamarca por acaso acho um tipo de clima desinteressante do ponto de vista climático, tem dias e dias muito iguais, a percipitação não é muito significativa nem tem eventos mais extremos como acontece por exemplo na costa Ocidental Irlandesa ou na Bretanha ou na Cornualha por exemplo.


----------



## irpsit (1 Abr 2014 às 19:27)

Não és só tu na Bélgica!

Aqui na Islândia depois de um Março cheio de neve (normal!), o final de Março tornou-se soalheiro e aqueçou consideravelmente. As máximas rondam os +9ºC, embora as mínimas ainda sejam negativas, à volta dos -2ºC.

E hoje teve um dia até "abafado", com cumulonimbos a surgir, embora +9ºC, e chuvisco. Uma convexão primaveril à islandesa, lol! 

Li outro dia, que se está a preparar um El Nino algo extremo no Pacífico, e que esse evento poderá intensificar certos padrões climáticos mundiais mais extremos. Alguém até previu que a temperatura do planeta poderá sofrer uma anomalia de temperatura de cerca de 0.2 a 0.5ºC nos próximos meses. (Isto não é uma brincadeira de 1 de Abril) Não sei o quão precisa essa previsão é.


----------



## Kevin_ (2 Abr 2014 às 07:47)

Essa anomalia na temperatura seria positiva ou negativa?





irpsit disse:


> Não és só tu na Bélgica!
> 
> Aqui na Islândia depois de um Março cheio de neve (normal!), o final de Março tornou-se soalheiro e aqueçou consideravelmente. As máximas rondam os +9ºC, embora as mínimas ainda sejam negativas, à volta dos -2ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Abr 2014 às 09:34)

Aínda com neve no vale do río Drau (Drava) no sul da Austria. Locais a somente 600 metros que ficam nevados desde o Natal.

KOTSCHACH



DELLACH



GREIFENBURG


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 12:43)

Depois das máximas históricas(>18ºC) registadas na semana passada, a neve regressou a *Moscovo*.


----------



## irpsit (2 Abr 2014 às 13:48)

Kevin_ disse:


> Essa anomalia na temperatura seria positiva ou negativa?



Anomalia positiva 0.2 a 0.5ºC no globo, para os próximos meses. O El Nino liberta calor do Pacífico para a atmosfera, e dos trópicos para os pólos. Na la Nina isso não ocorre, portanto pode ocorrer mais transferência de frio dos pólos para as zonas temperadas.


----------



## Kevin_ (2 Abr 2014 às 15:31)

Vem mesmo a tempo para batermos recordes absolutos de temperatura no Verão. Aqui no Luxemburgo nunca ultrapassou os 40°C, será este ano?
Uma coisa posso garantir, os 38°C de à 2 anos, pareciam 45°C.





irpsit disse:


> Anomalia positiva 0.2 a 0.5ºC no globo, para os próximos meses. O El Nino liberta calor do Pacífico para a atmosfera, e dos trópicos para os pólos. Na la Nina isso não ocorre, portanto pode ocorrer mais transferência de frio dos pólos para as zonas temperadas.


----------



## hurricane (2 Abr 2014 às 19:22)

Kevin_ disse:


> Vem mesmo a tempo para batermos recordes absolutos de temperatura no Verão. Aqui no Luxemburgo nunca ultrapassou os 40°C, será este ano?
> Uma coisa posso garantir, os 38°C de à 2 anos, pareciam 45°C.



É verdade! A sensação de calor aqui é muito maior que em Portugal. Têm estado 20/21ºC e parece estar muito mais. As noites então estão otimas!


----------



## joãopodador (3 Abr 2014 às 17:30)

Hoje mesmo quente na Holanda!

Temos tido uns dias excepcionais, com tempo mesmo quente, +21-22 graus positivos. 
Tudo está cheio de flores:






Mas parece que entre sexta e sábado vai chover. E as temperaturas estarão em queda.


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Abr 2014 às 15:54)

Com os relatos das temperaturas amenas na Europa Central, fui fazer o acompanhamento do ranking das temperaturas máximas no mês de Abril( já sabemos que Itália,Grecia,Espanha,Turquia,Chipre os países do sul da Europa verdadeiramente e genuinamente mediterrânica estão lá sempre, resta saber se existem supresas ou outsiders neste mesmo ranking)

Dia 1/4:
1  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 27.2 °C  
2  Murcia / Alcantarilla (Spain) 24.8 °C  
3  Sandanski (Bulgaria) 24.6 °C  
4  Gevgelija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 24.4 °C  
5  Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 24.1 °C  
6  Crnomelj (Slovenia) 24.1 °C  
7  Marina Di Ginosa (Italy) 24.0 °C  
8  Bolzano (Italy) 23.9 °C  
9  Murcia (Spain) 23.9 °C  
10  Mostar (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 23.7 °C  
11  Guidonia (Italy) 23.6 °C  
12  Karlovac (Croatia) 23.5 °C  
13  Negotin (Serbia) 23.5 °C  
14  Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 23.4 °C  
15  Gjirokastra (Albania) 23.4 °C  
16  Larissa Airport (Greece) 23.4 °C  
17  Vidin (Bulgaria) 23.4 °C  
18  Zagreb / Pleso (Croatia) 23.4 °C  
19  Burgas (Bulgaria) 23.2 °C  
20  Dax (France) 23.2 °C  

Bem poderemos ver estações da Europa  de Leste bem presente neste ranking.

dia 2/4
1  Gevgelija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 25.6 °C  
2  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 24.9 °C  
3  Bilbao / Sondica (Spain) 24.8 °C  
4  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 24.7 °C  
5  Sandanski (Bulgaria) 24.6 °C  
6  Burgas (Bulgaria) 24.5 °C  
7  San Sebastian / Fuenterrabia (Spain) 24.5 °C  
8  Socoa (France) 24.5 °C  
9  Bolzano (Italy) 24.4 °C  
10  Larissa Airport (Greece) 24.4 °C  
11  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 24.3 °C  
12  Catania / Sigonella (Italy) 24.2 °C  
13  Dax (France) 24.2 °C  
14  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 24.2 °C  
15  Lamia (Greece) 24.2 °C  
16  Marina Di Ginosa (Italy) 24.2 °C  
17  Biscarosse (France) 24.1 °C  
18  Cazaux (France) 24.1 °C  
19  Demir Kapija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 24.1 °C  
20  Biarritz (France) 24.0 °C  

A tendência mantem-se com uma curiosidade de vermos varias estações francesas presentes no ranking, atenção que estas estações francesas algumas delas são do interior de França.

dia 3/4
1  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 26.2 °C  
2  Gevgelija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 25.7 °C  
3  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 25.5 °C  
4  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 25.4 °C  
5  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 25.4 °C  
6  Aydin (Turkey) 25.0 °C  
7  Larissa Airport (Greece) 25.0 °C  
8  Demir Kapija (Macedonia, The Republic of) 24.8 °C  
9  Lamia (Greece) 24.8 °C  
10  Grenoble-Lvd (France) 24.7 °C  
11  Palma De Mallorca / Son San Juan (Spain) 24.3 °C  
12  Alghero (Italy) 24.1 °C  
13  Anamur (Turkey) 24.1 °C  
14  Bale-Mulhouse (France) 24.1 °C  
15  Lahr (Germany) 24.1 °C  
16  Strasbourg (France) 24.1 °C  
17  Ajaccio (France) 24.0 °C  
18  Akhisar (Turkey) 24.0 °C  
19  Sandanski (Bulgaria) 24.0 °C  
20  Rheinstetten (Germany) 23.9 °C  

A tendência mantem-se nota para Estrasburgo na França ou Lahr na Alemanha com 24º graus de maxima em plena Europa Central, de resto o mediterrâneo sempre presente onde está praticamente sempre temperaturas bem amenas e continuação da cadência de temperaturas máximas na Europa Oriental.

Dia 4/4- hoje ao 12:00

1  Palermo / Punta Raisi (Italy) 27.1 °C  
2  Adapazari (Turkey) 25.7 °C  
3  Aydin (Turkey) 25.7 °C  
4  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 25.3 °C  
5  Alghero (Italy) 25.2 °C  
6  Akhisar (Turkey) 25.0 °C  
7  Bodrum Milas (Turkey) 25.0 °C  
8  Rhodes Airport (Greece) 25.0 °C  
9  Lefkoniko (Cyprus) 24.9 °C  
10  Leskovac (Serbia) 24.7 °C  
11  Krusevac (Serbia) 24.5 °C  
12  Banja Luka (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 24.4 °C  
13  Manisa (Turkey) 24.4 °C  
14  Ajaccio (France) 24.3 °C  
15  Nis (Serbia) 24.3 °C  
16  Tymbu/nicosia (Cyprus) 24.3 °C  
17  Rheinstetten (Germany) 24.2 °C  
18  Cuprija (Serbia) 24.1 °C  
19  Gecitkale (Cyprus) 24.1 °C  
20  Izmir (Turkey) 24.1 °C  

a tendência mantem-se.
O Abril iniciou-se com tempo solarengo e ameno em muitas regiões da Europa, claro que o mediterrâneo irá manter-se estável e ameno e claro que a Europa central e a Europa Oriental irão oscilar com períodos mais amenos e outros bem mais frescos.
A Europa Atlantica  nomeadamente o SW Europeu onde grande parte do território português se insere, ainda não estão criadas as condições nos próximos tempos para que aparecemos neste top com maior frequência mesmo com poucas estações disponíveis na Ogimet.


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2014 às 17:52)

> A poluição atmosférica está a deixar várias cidades europeias envoltas num imenso nevoeiro.
> 
> Londres, a capital britânica, é uma das mais atingidas pela nuvem de poeira proveniente do deserto do Sahara. A poluição na cidade atingiu o nível 9 numa escala de 10.
> 
> ...



http://pt.euronews.com/2014/04/03/nuvem-de-poeira-asfixia-a-europa/


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2014 às 18:50)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Com os relatos das temperaturas amenas na Europa Central, fui fazer o acompanhamento do ranking das temperaturas máximas no mês de Abril( já sabemos que Itália,Grecia,Espanha,Turquia,Chipre os países do sul da Europa verdadeiramente e genuinamente mediterrânica estão lá sempre, resta saber se existem supresas ou outsiders neste mesmo ranking)
> 
> Dia 1/4:
> 1  Zenica (Bosnia and Herzegovina) 27.2 °C
> ...



Acho muito curioso os registos da Bósnia e Macedónia, não nos podemos esquecer todas essas estações estão em áreas de vale, locais bem abrigados que favorecem o registo de grandes amplitudes térmicas.
Zenica é interessante, aquele vale aquece de uma maneira brutal, o relevo determina e muito tais temperaturas. 

Localização da cidade, um verdadeiro buraco.
Segundo as coordenadas, a estação encontra-se próxima do rio Bosna.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2014 às 17:06)

29 graus em Valencia. Acho que é a temperatura máxima na Europa no 2014 até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2014 às 19:48)

Ferreiro disse:


> 29 graus em Valencia. Acho que é a temperatura máxima na Europa no 2014 até agora.



É provavel.
Na próxima semana esse valor deve ser batido na Península Ibérica, principalmente na  Segunda e Terça-Feira,vamos ver.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2014 às 23:54)

*O tempo continua a surpreender*






Que surpresas nos prepara o tempo para esta primavera? Os meteorologistas explicaram à Voz da Rússia sobre as anomalias e as previsões.
O tempo não para de surpreender, na parte europeia da Rússia ainda estão eliminando as consequências das nevascas sem precedente no mês de abril, no Extremo Oriente Russo começaram os combates aos fogos florestais e na Sibéria aguardam a quebra do gelo nos grandes rios. 
Os meses de fevereiro e março anormalmente quentes na parte europeia da Rússia foram substituídos pelas nevascas de abril. *A queda de neve em abril mais forte dos últimos 130 anos, que ocorreu em Moscou no primeiro dia do mês, transformou uma cidade que já vivia a primavera num reino do gelo.* Os usuários da Internet reconheceram imediatamente esse fenômeno como a maior brincadeira do primeiro de abril.

Quantidade recorde de neve cai em Moscou em 1º de abril

Na Sibéria a surpresa é o tempo invulgarmente quente. O ar aqueceu até aos +22 graus Celsius. Essa temperatura anormal no mês de abril permitiu a ocorrência de fogos florestais. Dezenas de hectares já estão em chamas no sul da Sibéria e do Extremo Oriente Russo, contou à Voz da Rússia Yuri Varakin, chefe do centro de situações dos serviços hidrometeorológicos russos Rosgidromet.
“Relativamente aos fogos florestais, sua época já começou com um mês de antecedência, se compararmos com os dois anos anteriores. Isso é especialmente válido para o Extremo Oriente Russo e para a região de Primorie. As previsões para os próximos dias de abril dizem-nos que teremos elevados riscos de incêndios na região do lago Baikal. Neste momento o tempo anormalmente quente se estabilizou e a neve derrete com rapidez.”
A primavera precoce provocou a antecipação da quebra do gelo nos rios russos. De acordo com as análises meteorológicas, essa situação é bastante benéfica: este inverno teve pouca neve e não deverá haver inundações. No território europeu da Rússia, a maioria dos rios já atingiu os leitos de cheia. Todos os indicadores apontam para a inexistência de riscos de inundações de zonas habitadas, refere a especialista principal do centro meteorológico Fobos Elena Volosyuk.
“Em geral, não deverá haver inundações fortes nesta primavera. Já é completamente evidente que na parte europeia da Rússia as cheias dos rios serão inferiores às dos anos anteriores e que no ano passado, em que os grandes volumes de precipitação de neve se registraram até ao fim do mês de abril e uma série de regiões da parte europeia da Rússia liderou no ano passado pela quantidade de neve acumulada. Este ano a situação é completamente diferente. Já na Sibéria as cheias, penso, terão o caráter habitual para essa região. A quebra do gelo nos rios já está começando. Em alguns rios tiveram início trabalhos de rebentamento para facilitar o movimento do gelo. Assim, não deverá haver quaisquer excessos relativamente às cheias.”
Os especialistas seguem atentamente a situação das cheias no Extremo Oriente Russo, o qual no verão anterior sofreu as maiores inundações dos últimos 100 anos. A quebra do gelo no rio Amur já começou, quase uma semana antes do prazo habitual. Os níveis das águas deverão ser as normais para a época. No entanto, os peritos apelam às autoridades locais para que estas estejam preparadas para quaisquer possíveis cenários de emergência, porque o tempo já demonstrou por diversas vezes até que ponto pode ser imprevisível.

Voz da Rússia


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2014 às 11:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> É provavel.
> Na próxima semana esse valor deve ser batido na Península Ibérica, principalmente na  Segunda e Terça-Feira,vamos ver.



A previsão mantem-se interessante.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2014 às 08:21)

Temperaturas máximas oficiais ontem na Espanha.


----------



## PortugalWeather (7 Abr 2014 às 10:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Temperaturas máximas oficiais ontem na Espanha.



Duvido que neste evento o Alentejo consiga competir com as máximas do pais vizinho! a dorsal vai-se estender um pouco mais para leste do território, falo claramente em estações oficiais.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2014 às 11:09)

Temos muitas estações oficiais _desligadas_, *Amareleja* é uma delas,infelizmente.
Em Espanha, a rede AEMET está sempre operacional,sorte dos espanhóis.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2014 às 11:16)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Duvido que neste evento o Alentejo consiga competir com as máximas do pais vizinho! a dorsal vai-se estender um pouco mais para leste do território, falo claramente em estações oficiais.



Acho que em Portugal atingirao os 30ºC, para o teu desgosto, ja que sempre queres fazer crer que em de Portugal nao faz calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2014 às 11:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Acho que em Portugal atingirao os 30ºC



Claro que sim, também não tenho duvidas disso.
Ontem já houve registos de 26/27ºC.
Amanha com vento de Leste, vai aquecer bastante.


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 11:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Acho que em Portugal atingirao os 30ºC, para o teu desgosto, ja que sempre queres fazer crer que em de Portugal nao faz calor.



No Alentejo profundo deve atingir de certeza .


----------



## PortugalWeather (7 Abr 2014 às 14:58)

james disse:


> No Alentejo profundo deve atingir de certeza .




Sim claro que é bem possível que aconteça duvido é que se ultrapasse os valores obtidos em Espanha 

Mas já agora valores actuais nas estações francesas mais quentes:

Station Température 
Tarbes (65) 27.2°C 
Pau (64) 26.9°C 
Carpentras (84) 26.7°C 
Auch (32) 26.7°C 
Albi (81) 26.6°C 
Brive (19) 26.5°C 
Mont-de-Marsan (40) 26.5°C 
Saint-Girons (09) 26.1°C


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Abr 2014 às 15:51)

Nao descarto nada. Em Portugal pode fazer mais calor que na Espanha. O record espanhol (oficial) é de 47.2, porem o portugues é de 47.4


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2014 às 16:47)

Muitas estações espanholas, estão colocadas em pontos estratégicos (basta ver as coordenadas), ao contrario de Portugal. 
____________

Segundo o AEMET, em Granada a temperatura foi aos *30,9ºC*.


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 19:12)

O ferreiro dava um bom politico .

Pega em valores e apresenta - os conforme lhe da jeito , ignorando o contexto ou se foram obtidos em anos atipicos .

Mas alguem acredita que em media faz mais calor no nosso Alentejo do que na Estremadura e Andaluzia espanholas ?


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2014 às 20:16)

james disse:


> O ferreiro dava um bom politico .
> 
> Pega em valores e apresenta - os conforme lhe da jeito , ignorando o contexto ou se foram obtidos em anos atipicos .
> 
> Mas alguem acredita que em media faz mais calor no nosso Alentejo do que na Estremadura e Andaluzia espanholas ?



Há 3 zonas em Portugal que provavelmente fazem frente a Espanha o que não significa que sejam mais quentes. Em nenhuma das zonas há estações oficiais.

De qualquer maneira elas são:
- Região de Barca de Alva.
- Região do Rosminhal, Morena, etc.
- Vale do Guadiana.







O Atlas Ibérico considera a região de Zarza la Mayor e Alcantara como a região que tem a média das máximas de verão mais elevadas.
Ora, essa região é fronteiriça com Portugal. A tal região do Rosminhal, Morena - Tejo internacional.

Do lado português,  e como referi não há nenhuma estação oficial, nem amadora, nessas regiões. Infelizmente.
Interior profundo, profundo...

Nota: São mais quentes em média. Não significa que tenham recordes de extremos, mas máximas sustentadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Ferreiro, sabes alguma coisa da estação de Montoro,Cordoba?
Acho estranho a estação não aparecer no ranking do Aemet, por lá os dias também devem estar a ser bem quentes. 
Se calhar a estação está desligada.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Abr 2014 às 20:54)

Montoro hoje 31.4ºC. El Granado, na fronteira com Portugal, 32.0ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Abr 2014 às 21:18)

A estaçao de El Granado nao está localizada na aldeia do mesmo nome, se nao que fica na beira do Guadiana, na mesma fronteira com Portugal, pelo que os 32ºC sao validos tanto para Espanha como Portugal.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 21:33)

A estação *Granada Aeroporto* tem sempre registos interessantes, aquele vale aquece/arrefece bem. 

Hoje: *6,5ºC* / *32,6ºC*


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 10:49)

james disse:


> O ferreiro dava um bom politico .
> 
> Pega em valores e apresenta - os conforme lhe da jeito , ignorando o contexto ou se foram obtidos em anos atipicos .
> 
> Mas alguem acredita que em media faz mais calor no nosso Alentejo do que na Estremadura e Andaluzia espanholas ?



James o Mapa Ibérico é demonstrativo da realidade climática da península ibérica como o André postou temos as medias das máximas nos meses de Verão no mapa apresentado e ai vemos a realidade das regiões mais quentes da PI, a mancha Cor-de-laranja e vermelha estende-se no Interior Sul e Centro da PI abrangendo toda a Extremadura espanhola, Andaluzia e  apanhando Alentejo Interior e Beira Baixa especificamente, havendo ali um pequeno núcleo no Interior Norte do pais, mas muito residual, isto demonstra que o pais também não é só Litoral sendo que existe de facto no Alentejo interior e Beira Baixa regiões muito quentes, apesar de essa característica mais continental não ser na minha opinião ilustrativa do nosso pais, faz também da realidade climática do nosso pais, isto é como tudo quando nos interessa dizer que Portugal tem Invernos amenos já só interessa ver o Litoral quando nos interessa dizer que somos os mais quentes no Verão já nos interessa ver o interior, quando um refere o que interessa. Por acaso a região da Beira Baixa junto a Alcântara Espanhola é de facto muito quente, já lá estive uma serie de vezes é impressionante o calor nessa zona também é uma zona com já alguns tiques de semi-aridez e há medida que nos aproximamos da raia mais essa imagem seca é mais evidente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 10:58)

AnDré disse:


> Há 3 zonas em Portugal que provavelmente fazem frente a Espanha o que não significa que sejam mais quentes. Em nenhuma das zonas há estações oficiais.
> 
> De qualquer maneira elas são:
> - Região de Barca de Alva.
> ...



É interessante uma região geográfica da PI que é bastante quente e para quem acha regiões de Portugal semi-aridas se conhecessem essa região espanhola achariam um autêntico deserto, refiro-me á região sul de La Roja e Navarra, falamos de regiões no Norte de Península Ibérica mas muito secas e quentes como o mapa o demonstra, essas regiões apresentam essa característica pois são barradas pelas montanhas bascas fazendo com essa região seja muito seca e quente no Verão e com muito pouca percipitação falamos de zonas que tem valores de percipitação por exemplo em Logroño em  Janeiro chove 30mm e ai não falamos de áreas residuais muito localizadas mas a toda uma área muito extensa que engloba varias regiões espanholas.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 12:09)

james disse:


> O ferreiro dava um bom politico .
> 
> Pega em valores e apresenta - os conforme lhe da jeito , ignorando o contexto ou se foram obtidos em anos atipicos .
> 
> Mas alguem acredita que em media faz mais calor no nosso Alentejo do que na Estremadura e Andaluzia espanholas ?



O record portugués e mais quente que o espanhol, dados de MeteoPT e AEMET, iso é assim e está reconhecido pelos institutos meteorologicos nacionalis, o contexto e o ano sao indiferentes. Em Espanha nunca fez tanto calor como em Portugal no 2003, pelo menos oficialmente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 12:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> O record portugués e mais quente que o espanhol, dados de MeteoPT e AEMET, iso é assim e está reconhecido pelos institutos meteorologicos nacionalis, o contexto e o ano sao indiferentes. Em Espanha nunca fez tanto calor como em Portugal no 2003, pelo menos oficialmente.



Mas não é o Ferreiro que insiste junto dos seus compatriotas ou de quem pense de forma diferente, que a Península Ibérica é mais quente que a Grécia? pois bem por essa ordem de ideias a sua tese cai por terra, pois a temperatura maxima mais na alta na Europa foi sentida na Grécia com 48,5º graus e em Itália Catenanuova 48ºé engraçado que a tabela em português no Wikipedia sobre este tópico de temperaturas máximas absolutas já está martelada  para não falar das tabelas do wikipedia em Portugal sobre meteorologia  grande fundamentalismo.
Portugal a deserto já!


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2014 às 12:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> A estaçao de El Granado nao está localizada na aldeia do mesmo nome, se nao que fica na beira do Guadiana, na mesma fronteira com Portugal, pelo que os 32ºC sao validos tanto para Espanha como Portugal.



Essa região também está assinalada no mapa do Atlas Ibérico, como uma das mais quentes.

Nas estações oficiais do IPMA, ontem houve 3 estações que atingiram os 30,0ºC.
Foram elas: Beja, Mora e Zambujeira.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 12:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Mas não é o Ferreiro que insiste junto dos seus compatriotas ou de quem pense de forma diferente, que a Península Ibérica é mais quente que a Grécia? pois bem por essa ordem de ideias a sua tese cai por terra, pois a temperatura maxima mais na alta na Europa foi sentida na Grécia com 48,5º graus e em Itália Catenanuova 48ºé engraçado que a tabela em português no Wikipedia sobre este tópico de temperaturas máximas absolutas já está martelada  para não falar das tabelas do wikipedia em Portugal sobre meteorologia  grande fundamentalismo.
> Portugal a deserto já!



Ti podes dizer o que queiras, porem isso nao cambia o feito de que na Espanha nunca fez tanto calor como em Portugal oficialmente. Se nao estas de acordo com os records de Portugal e Espanha, podes dirigirte aos institutos nacionais. Para o teu desgosto, os dados sao de eles, nao sao meus


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 12:39)

AnDré disse:


> Essa região também está assinalada no mapa do Atlas Ibérico, como uma das mais quentes.
> 
> Nas estações oficiais do IPMA, ontem houve 3 estações que atingiram os 30,0ºC.
> Foram elas: Beja, Mora e Zambujeira.



Triste noticia para PortugalWeather. Em Portugal se atingiram os 30ºC antes que na Italia, a Grecia e os Balcás.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2014 às 12:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> O record portugués e mais quente que o espanhol, dados de MeteoPT e AEMET, iso é assim e está reconhecido pelos institutos meteorologicos nacionalis, o contexto e o ano sao indiferentes. Em Espanha nunca fez tanto calor como em Portugal no 2003, pelo menos oficialmente.



Uma localidade pode ter médias máximas nos meses mais quentes relativamente modestas e apresentar valores extremos muito elevados. Para considerar uma determinada localidade mais quente que outra é necessário analisar os valores médios e não os valores extremos.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 12:44)

Dan disse:


> Uma localidade pode ter médias máximas nos meses mais quentes relativamente modestas e apresentar valores extremos muito elevados. Para considerar uma determinada localidade mais quente que outra é necessário analisar os valores médios e não os valores extremos.



Of course, eu nao falei nunca de temperaturas medias, somente falei de records, e das temperaturas máximas atingidas estes últimos días.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 12:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ti podes dizer o que queiras, porem isso nao cambia o feito de que na Espanha nunca fez tanto calor como em Portugal oficialmente. Se nao estas de acordo com os records de Portugal e Espanha, podes dirigirte aos institutos nacionais. Para o teu desgosto, os dados sao de eles, nao sao meus



Apenas te disse que na Grécia e em Itália é que tem o record absoluto de temperatura máxima na Europa e não Portugal nem Espanha e contra isso não argumentas sabes porquê? porque não tens argumentos para., só vieres dizer que estações estão viciadas e mal colocadas aquilo que se faz quando se perdem argumentos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 13:01)

Ferreiro disse:


> Triste noticia para PortugalWeather. Em Portugal se atingiram os 30ºC antes que na Italia, a Grecia e os Balcás.



Nem por isso eu vejo o clima num todo, claro que sei que o Alentejo e outras regiões de Portugal aquecem bem admito isso, mas por exemplo também sei ver que durante meses nenhuma estação de Portugal continental aparecia no ranking das máximas europeias. Não me incomoda nada isso. Em pleno mês de Fevereiro cidades italianas ou gregas andavam com 25º graus e nós aqui debaixo depressões frontais atlânticas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:18)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Apenas te disse que na Grécia e em Itália é que tem o record absoluto de temperatura máxima na Europa e não Portugal nem Espanha e contra isso não argumentas sabes porquê? porque não tens argumentos para., *só vieres dizer que estações estão viciadas e mal colocadas aquilo que se faz quando se perdem argumentos*.



Pensas que não é um argumento válido,é?  Achas que a localização de uma estação é algo irrelevante...então aconselho-te a espalhar dataloggers/sensores de temperatura numa determinada área, faz trabalho de campo e perceberás melhor algumas coisas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 13:21)

A Penisula Ibérica é muito diversificada não é uma região como a Europa Central onde é tudo mais ou menos igual, por exemplo quem gosta de calor fala nos 40º graus,etc,etc quem tem uma outra prespectiva que é o meu caso, eu vejo por exemplo em pleno mês de Agosto as mínimas na Sanabria ou na Terra Fria trasmontana ou no Gerês abaixo dos 5º graus, vejo em Verões frescos de circulação zonal como os verões de há 2 e 3 anos o Litoral Norte e a Galiza a competirem com temperaturas máximas e mínimas das Ilhas britanicas ou outras, eu já estive em Vigo em Agosto com muito frio á noite uma Nortada insuportavel são gostos cada um tem os seus e ninguém muda o gosto ou a perspectiva de ninguém. Como Portugal e Espanha são riquíssimos todos ficamos contentes pois há de tudo um pouco.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 13:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pensas que não é um argumento válido,é?  Achas que a localização de uma estação é algo irrelevante...então aconselho-te a espalhar dataloggers/sensores de temperatura numa determinada área, faz trabalho de campo e perceberás melhor algumas coisas.



Pois claro essas máximas absolutas da Grécia ou de Itália de 48-48,5º estão marteladas of-course.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:24)

Não vale a pena.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2014 às 13:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pensas que não é um argumento válido,é?  Achas que a localização de uma estação é algo irrelevante...então aconselho-te a espalhar dataloggers/sensores de temperatura numa determinada área, faz trabalho de campo e perceberás melhor algumas coisas.



Daí o assunto em causa ser sempre tão polémico. É um facto que a temperatura pode variar imenso numa questão de poucos km's. Imensos fatores, nomeadamente os orográficos que tão bem fazes questão de frisar em muitas das tuas intervenções neste forum, entram em jogo. Assim, obviamente que são as médias que devem sempre ser analisadas. Contudo eu até levando o assunto a um extremo diria que quase todas as estações oficiais não são representativas de um clima de uma dada região. Contudo, o objectivo será sempre uma estação que represente algo que se poderá definir como a média da região.

Será sempre assim? Duvido... Mas esse problema não é só de cá... ás vezes pelo que vejo, por exemplo na OGIMET, algumas estações estão localizadas em locais cuja representatividade é no mínimo duvidosa.
Poder-se-ia debater estes assuntos com calma, infelizmente bem sabemos que servem de armas de arremesso num e outro sentido, naquilo que chamava por vezes uma clubite climática que não consigo entender de todo. Ou então não serei o apaixonado de meteorologia que outros serão. Mas se assim for estou bem assim obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:38)

vitamos disse:


> Daí o assunto em causa ser sempre tão polémico. É um facto que a temperatura pode variar imenso numa questão de poucos km's. Imensos fatores, nomeadamente os orográficos que tão bem fazes questão de frisar em muitas das tuas intervenções neste forum, entram em jogo. Assim, obviamente que são as médias que devem sempre ser analisadas. Contudo eu até levando o assunto a um extremo diria que quase todas as estações oficiais não são representativas de um clima de uma dada região. Contudo, o objectivo será sempre uma estação que represente algo que se poderá definir como a média da região.
> 
> Será sempre assim? Duvido... Mas esse problema não é só de cá... ás vezes pelo que vejo, por exemplo na OGIMET, algumas estações estão localizadas em locais cuja representatividade é no mínimo duvidosa.
> Poder-se-ia debater estes assuntos com calma, infelizmente bem sabemos que servem de armas de arremesso num e outro sentido, naquilo que chamava por vezes uma clubite climática que não consigo entender de todo. Ou então não serei o apaixonado de meteorologia que outros serão. Mas se assim for estou bem assim obrigado!



Vitamos, apenas acho importante tocar nesse ponto (localização das estações) e não falar só em valores das estações, pois os registos são a consequência de muita coisa. Claro que uma estação num fundo de vale não tem qualquer representatividade, isso todos nós sabemos, o melhor seria a meio de uma vertente ou mesmo num topo. 
Discuto com calma, apenas  acho que existem factores que não podem ser ignorados. Não se trata de clubite nenhuma, cada um é como é, não temos que ser todos iguais.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2014 às 13:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vitamos, apenas acho importante tocar nesse ponto (localização das estações) e não falar só em valores das estações, pois os registos são a consequência de muita coisa. Claro que uma estação num fundo de vale não tem qualquer representatividade, isso todos nós sabemos, o melhor seria a meio de uma vertente ou mesmo num topo.
> Discuto com calma, apenas  acho que existem factores que não podem ser ignorados. Não se trata de clubite nenhuma, cada um é como é, não temos que ser todos iguais.



Claro, mas certamente que a clubite não era para ti. Aliás como frisei sempre tocaste em assuntos importantes, precisamente sobre a representatividade das estações pela sua localização


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 14:32)

Falando em nome pessoal até penso que não entro na chamada clubite climatológica apesar de parecer pela forma como os meus comentários são contestados mas no fundo, apenas limito-me a dizer três coisas muito simples :
a) que não faz só calor na PI;
b)refiro a influência atlântica do nosso clima e até cultural e não me limito apenas a influencia meridional ou mediterrânica e refiro-a porque ela existe; 
c) saliento e refiro outras áreas da PI que não as mais quentes, onde se registam outros fenómenos interessantes.

Neste sentido e relativo ao acompanhamento numa estação especifica do Verão, e em coerência com o meu ponto c), existe um fenómeno muito interessante, que se verifica no Verão especialmente nos verões frescos com circulação zonal, no mapa das temperaturas ao nível do solo do GFS no Verão nos períodos de temperatura mais fria, no mapa da Europa nota-se claramente as temperaturas mais baixas colocadas no Noroeste interior da Penisula Ibérica, quando chegarmos a um período de Verão zonal eu coloco aqui as imagens e nota-se que essas temperaturas não se verificam em praticamente toda Europa com a excepção da Europa do Norte e direi impossíveis no mediterrâneo, atenção não estou a dizer que a PI é a Noruega, nem que é fria ok fique bem claro, estou apenas a referir um fenómeno que considero interessante, o mesmo também acontece no sentido inverso a nível de calor nos locais do costume.


----------



## Costa (9 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

O teu maior problema é confundir economia, desenvolvimento e nível de vida com clima. Por muito que o tentes mudar não vais conseguir e mesmo que conseguisses te garanto que não ias conseguir melhorar a situação do país, o problema está na mentalidade das pessoas, como tu próprio o demonstras.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 15:01)

Costa disse:


> O teu maior problema é confundir economia, desenvolvimento e nível de vida com clima. Por muito que o tentes mudar não vais conseguir e mesmo que conseguisses te garanto que não ias conseguir melhorar a situação do país, o problema está na mentalidade das pessoas, como tu próprio o demonstras.



Eu não quero mudar nada, e nem tenho sentimentos nacionalistas ou patrióticos tão pouco até por o paradigma nacionalista de Portugal é sol,calor,fado,fatima e futebol e pouco mais e identifico-me pouco com elas, apenas tenho as minhas opiniões e fundamento-as das suas palavras faço as minhas as suas palavras é tudo uma questão de mentalidade como você próprio demonstra disso não tenho qualquer tipo de duvida.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 15:58)

Nao percebo tanta polemica , o unico que vi aqui a provocar foi o Ferreiro  . 

E sabem porque ? 

Porque ele veio com a ladainha das temperaturas extremas  .

E sabem para e que servem os valores das temperaturas extremas ?

Nao servem para nada , talvez para o guiness ou para o torneio das temperaturas .

Um exemplo : 

em julho do ano passado , Viana do Castelo atingiu por uma vez 39.6 ° c . Estamos a falar de uma cidade  que tem uma das medias mais baixas do verao em Portugal . 
Olhem se eu pegava nesse registo e ia pela Europa fora a vender o Minho como uma regiao torrida .


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Abr 2014 às 16:00)

Assim que e bonito ver os tópicos uma discucao bem agitada sem egotrip


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 16:14)

james disse:


> Nao percebo tanta polemica , o unico que vi aqui a provocar foi o Ferreiro  .
> 
> E sabem porque ?
> 
> ...



Os austriacos de Viena de Áustria poderiam faze-lo na mesma, ou até em Londres eu nos anos 90 já estive com 35º em Londres, por acaso eu sou um caso sui-generis sempre que vou a uma cidade ou um pais da Europa Central ou do Norte apanho sempre grandes temperaturas á 2,3 anos estive em Estocolmo com noites de 20º graus apanhei uma onda de calor histórica, já estive na Festa da Cerveja em Munique em Outubro com 27º,28º graus deve ser por causa disto que vejo esta temática com outros olhos.Mas atenção também já estive no Benelux a bater o dente de frio, um frio que aqui em Lisboa nunca tinha apanhado. 

O engraçado é que o Ferreiro é da Corunha-Galiza, o expoente máximo do clima atlântico da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 16:49)

O verao pasado na atlántica Galiza atingimos 43 graus (Ribadavia) em estacao oficial


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 16:59)

E o top 10 europeo de ontem. O problema é que Portugal tem poucas estaçoes listadas em Ogimet. Aínda assim, Beja quasse 30ºC.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 17:00)

Ferreiro disse:


> O verao pasado na atlántica Galiza atingimos 43 graus (Ribadavia) em estacao oficial



Sim Ribadavia encontra-se junto ao Rio Minho, acontece o mesmo fenómeno de aquecimento que em Monção ou Ourense. O pior é o resto são em certos Verões aquelas semanas seguidas com Nortada, nevoeiros, noites frescas etc,etc.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 17:07)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim Ribadavia encontra-se junto ao Rio Minho, acontece o mesmo fenómeno de aquecimento que em Monção ou Ourense. O pior é o resto são em certos Verões aquelas semanas seguidas com Nortada, nevoeiros, noites frescas etc,etc.



Em Ourense semanas seguidas con nevoeiros, temperaturas frescas no verao??? Nao sabes do que falas 
Ourense tem uma media de mais de 22ºC em julho e agosto (com media das máximas de 29ºC). 
Segundo a classificaçao de Koppen os climas atlánticos nao podem superar os 22ºC no mes mais quente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 17:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Ourense semanas seguidas con nevoeiros, temperaturas frescas??? Nao sabes do que falas
> Ourense tem uma media de 22ºC (com media das máximas de 29ºC).



Sim admito que sim Ourense no Verão é muito quente devido a estar num Vale rodeado de montanhas, aquece muito, referia-me as Rias Baixas como por exemplo  Ribadavia ou vais dizer que em  Ribadavia isso não acontece?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:14)

Ferreiro disse:


> E o top 10 europeo de ontem. O problema é que Portugal tem poucas estaçoes listadas em Ogimet. Aínda assim, Beja quasse 30ºC.



Hoje a máxima em Monção rondou os 30,5ºC. 
Amanha já se pode confirmar o valor exacto.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 17:14)

Hoje mesmo provavelmente superamos os 30ºC em Galiza, antes que na Grecia ou na Italia. Coisas do clima...


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje a máxima em Monção rondou os 30,5ºC.
> Amanha já se pode confirmar o valor exacto.




Atencao a orografia e ao vale Moncao-Arcos Valdevez-Ponte da Barca .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:26)

james disse:


> Atencao a orografia e ao vale Moncao-Arcos Valdevez-Ponte da Barca .



Obvio, ninguém disse o contrario, daí apelidar aquele local como buraco, o mesmo se aplica às máximas da estação de Granada aeroporto e _n_ estações.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 17:28)

Meus senhores,

Vamos ter um pouco de isencao e enquadrar as coisas . Sou contra tambem fanatismos no clima mas tem de ser para os 2 lados .

Senao tambem posso dizer que a Holanda, o sul de Inglaterra , etc . que no ano passado passaram dos 30 ° C sao quentes como um raio .


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2014 às 17:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> E o top 10 europeo de ontem. O problema é que Portugal tem poucas estaçoes listadas em Ogimet. Aínda assim, Beja quasse 30ºC.




Esse valor de 32,6ºC em Granada Aeropuerto poderá ser já um novo máximo para Abril.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 17:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje mesmo provavelmente superamos os 30ºC em Galiza, antes que na Grecia ou na Italia. Coisas do clima...



Sim coisa do clima depois vê as medias das temperaturas mínimas e máximas entre Março-Novembro e compara com as do mediterrâneo e depois tira conclusões  acho que há gente no Litoral Norte de Portugal e na Galiza que não faz a mínima ideia do que é um pais mediterrâneo no Verão, lool no Noroeste da PI conta-se pelos dedos de uma mão uma noite agradável de Verão!


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 17:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obvio, ninguém disse o contrario, daí apelidar aquele local como buraco, o mesmo se aplica às máximas da estação de Granada aeroporto e _n_ estações.



 Mas a questao e essa . 

Estamos a discutir valores extremos de microclimas para chegar a alguma conclusao ?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:38)

james disse:


> Mas a questao e essa .
> 
> Estamos a discutir valores extremos de microclimas para chegar a alguma conclusao ?



Por estarmos a falar em máximas registadas nos dois países, partilhei essa informação,tão simples quanto isso.Trata-se da máxima mais alta deste ano em território nacional.
Agora o porquê desses registos isso já está mais que falado, basta seguir este tópico, entre outros.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 17:39)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim admito que sim Ourense no Verão é muito quente devido a estar num Vale rodeado de montanhas, aquece muito, referia-me as Rias Baixas como por exemplo  Ribadavia ou vais dizer que em  Ribadavia isso não acontece?



Nas Rías BAixas os nevoeiros no verao nao perduram semanas, FALSO, completamente falso. Isso somente acontece na coste norte do mar Cantábrico (Asturias, Pais Vasco). 
Em Pontevedra a media de dias com nevoeiro é de somente 3 dias en julho e outros 3 em agosto. Ademais, sao nevoeiros marítimos que apenas penetram uns quilometros terra adentro.

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1484C&k=gal


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:42)

E não foi só Monção neste verão, eu aqui tive uma máxima de 40.3ºC em Julho, em julho tive 22 dias com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30ºC, onde é que na Europa central isso é possível? Só se for na playstation. E já agora Monção não "conta" por ser um vale? Essa é nova..


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 17:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nas Rías BAixas os nevoeiros no verao nao perduram semanas, FALSO, completamente falso. Isso somente acontece na coste norte do mar Cantábrico (Asturias, Pais Vasco).
> Em Pontevedra a media de dias com nevoeiro é de somente 3 dias en julho e outros 3 em agosto.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1484C&k=gal



semanas seguidas com nevoeiro,vento,temperaturas abaixo dos 25º graus,etc,etc não exclusivamente nevoeiro.
Temperatura media nos meses de Verão no Litoral Norte de Portugal e Galiza em muitas estações nem superam os 20º graus é de rir comparar isto com o mediterrâneo enfim.!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:45)

1337 disse:


> E já agora Monção não "conta" por ser um vale? Essa é nova..



Exacto...se assim fosse o OGIMET/AEMET/IPMA ficavam sem estações.


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:46)

PortugalWeather disse:


> semanas seguidas com nevoeiro,vento,temperaturas abaixo dos 25º graus,etc,etc não exclusivamente nevoeiro.
> Temperatura media nos meses de Verão no Litoral Norte de Portugal e Galiza em muitas estações nem superam os 20º graus é de rir comparar isto com o mediterrâneo enfim.!



Tu realmente não sabes o que dizes


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 17:46)

O que sucede é que cando PortugalWeather poe a lista das cidades europeas mais quentes, que somente a poe cando nao figura nenhuma ibérica, ninguem protesta, todos o admitimos, porem cando os demais pomos listas com cidades portuguesas, tem um ataque de nervosismo.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 17:50)

PortugalWeather disse:


> semanas seguidas com nevoeiro,vento,temperaturas abaixo dos 25º graus,etc,etc não exclusivamente nevoeiro.
> Temperatura media nos meses de Verão no Litoral Norte de Portugal e Galiza em muitas estações nem superam os 20º graus é de rir comparar isto com o mediterrâneo enfim.!



Ourense tambem é GAliza, o Alemtejo tambem é Portugal!!!

Dime uma coisa, cada vez que eu ponha a listagem com cidades portuguesas entre as mais quentes terás a mesma reaçao de nerviosismo??? Porque nos próximos dias acontecerá muitas vezes.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

Ferreiro disse:


> O que sucede é que cando PortugalWeather poe a lista das cidades europeas mais quentes, que somente a poe cando nao figura nenhuma ibérica, ninguem protesta, todos o admitimos, porem cando os demais pomos listas com cidades portuguesas, tem um ataque de nervosismo.



LoL ninguém contesta??? buahhhhhhhhhh  menos Ferreiro!


----------



## AJB (9 Abr 2014 às 17:58)

Nem me quero meter neste "confronto" de posições...ja tive a minha dose quando ousei dizer que o Sobreiro era autoctone no Entre Douro e Minho e Chegava ao vale do Sil na Galiza
O Portugalweather e o Ferreiro estão nos antípodas...e cada um tem aqui os seus fieis seguidores, é perfeitamente perceptivel nos posts!
A questão, e por muito chavão que pareça vou escrever na mesma, é que um e outro "manipulam" dados à sua maneira! Ora publicam os dados que interessa nos dias mais convenientes, ora apenas aparecem no fórum quando mais lhes interessa!
É pá, sinceramente e com o devido respeito, julgo que "quase" todos ja perceberam (se é que era preciso isto) que Espanha não é o País mais frio da Europa (aliás nunca aqui li, ja ca ando desde 2009,isso), nem o NW peninsular é atlantico puro...como tambem "quase" todos sabemos que anualmente ocorrem fortes e duradouros nevões a 1000 metros no NW peninsular!
Para a semana talvez o Ferreiro "desapareça" dete forum por uns dias...depois aparece e "desaparece" o PortugalWeather...parecem a Temperatura e a Humidade Relativa em climas temperados (grosso modo)
desculpem este off-topic, mas aprendi que com voçês os dois a razão é sempre "manipulável"


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 18:00)

AJB disse:


> Nem me quero meter neste "confronto" de posições...ja tive a minha dose quando ousei dizer que o Sobreiro era autoctone no Entre Douro e Minho e Chegava ao vale do Sil na Galiza
> O Portugalweather e o Ferreiro estão nos antípodas...e cada um tem aqui os seus fieis seguidores, é perfeitamente perceptivel nos posts!
> A questão, e por muito chavão que pareça vou escrever na mesma, é que um e outro "manipulam" dados à sua maneira! Ora publicam os dados que interessa nos dias mais convenientes, ora apenas aparecem no fórum quando mais lhes interessa!
> É pá, sinceramente e com o devido respeito, julgo que "quase" todos ja perceberam (se é que era preciso isto) que Espanha não é o País mais frio da Europa (aliás nunca aqui li, ja ca ando desde 2009,isso), nem o NW peninsular é atlantico puro...como tambem "quase" todos sabemos que anualmente ocorrem fortes e duradouros nevões a 1000 metros no NW peninsular!
> ...



Cando eu desaparecim do forum? Eu levo 1700 mensagens, tu levas 300 

Os duradouros nevoes a 1000 metros no NW peninsular sao algo que aconteceu nos anos 50, e poucas vezes mais. Aínda estou esperando a que alguén os demostre hoje em dia, porem ninguem pode fazelo, porque nao existem.  Levo 4 invernos neste forum, e aínda nao aconteceu nenhuma nevada a 1000 metros na cordilheira Cantábrica que permanecese no solo mais de 2 semanas seguidas a esa altitude. Sinto se alguem se leva a engano, porem esa é a realidade. E o inverno próximo volverei a demostralo, como o demostrei este e os anteriores. Afortunadamente agora temos webcams nos locais a 1000 metros e ja nao se pode enganar a ninguem.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 18:28)

AJB disse:


> Nem me quero meter neste "confronto" de posições...ja tive a minha dose quando ousei dizer que o Sobreiro era autoctone no Entre Douro e Minho e Chegava ao vale do Sil na Galiza
> O Portugalweather e o Ferreiro estão nos antípodas...e cada um tem aqui os seus fieis seguidores, é perfeitamente perceptivel nos posts!
> A questão, e por muito chavão que pareça vou escrever na mesma, é que um e outro "manipulam" dados à sua maneira! Ora publicam os dados que interessa nos dias mais convenientes, ora apenas aparecem no fórum quando mais lhes interessa!
> É pá, sinceramente e com o devido respeito, julgo que "quase" todos ja perceberam (se é que era preciso isto) que Espanha não é o País mais frio da Europa (aliás nunca aqui li, ja ca ando desde 2009,isso), nem o NW peninsular é atlantico puro...como tambem "quase" todos sabemos que anualmente ocorrem fortes e duradouros nevões a 1000 metros no NW peninsular!
> ...



Ok Baião mas permite-me discordar e falar o que penso, eu não digo que o NW é 100% temperado marítimo como se entende que o seja por exemplo no Benelux ou nas Ilhas Britânicas eu como já escrevi aqui defendo que deveria existir uma tipologia climática para o Norte Portugal Galiza, Cantábrio e na região de Aquitania em França, e é isso que eu acho não entendo como se pode considerar o clima de Gijon ou de Bordéus oposto ao de Braga ou de Viana do Castelo e considera-lo igual ao de Copenhaga ou de Bruxelas, como não entendo que o clima do tipo CSB do Noroeste de Portugal e Galiza seja do mesmo tipo ao clima de regiões do interior da Turquia, para mim deveria haver uma tipologia climática própria para esta região pelas razões que apresentas nem é 100% Atlântico mas está a milhas de ser um clima típico mediterrâneo é só isso que acho. Acho que enquanto o clima mediterrâneo tem varias tipologias o temperado marítimo ou atlântico não as tem.
Mas bem pessoal vou parar com o off-topic se me permitem, para que que o tópico não seja prejudicado.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 18:50)

1337 disse:


> E não foi só Monção neste verão, eu aqui tive uma máxima de 40.3ºC em Julho, em julho tive 22 dias com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30ºC, onde é que na Europa central isso é possível? Só se for na playstation. E já agora Monção não "conta" por ser um vale? Essa é nova..





O 1337 , tu es de Ponte de Lima , mas de Ponte de Lima do Alentejo , certo ?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 18:58)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor de 32,6ºC em Granada Aeropuerto poderá ser já um novo máximo para Abril.



Exacto, parece que sim.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2014 às 18:59)

james disse:


> O 1337 , tu es de Ponte de Lima , mas de Ponte de Lima do Alentejo , certo ?



Os dados que o 1337 apresentou para Ponte de Lima são perfeitamente plausíveis. Julho de 2013 foi muito quente.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 19:02)

AJB disse:


> Nem me quero meter neste "confronto" de posições...ja tive a minha dose quando ousei dizer que o Sobreiro era autoctone no Entre Douro e Minho e Chegava ao vale do Sil na Galiza
> O Portugalweather e o Ferreiro estão nos antípodas...e cada um tem aqui os seus fieis seguidores, é perfeitamente perceptivel nos posts!
> A questão, e por muito chavão que pareça vou escrever na mesma, é que um e outro "manipulam" dados à sua maneira! Ora publicam os dados que interessa nos dias mais convenientes, ora apenas aparecem no fórum quando mais lhes interessa!
> É pá, sinceramente e com o devido respeito, julgo que "quase" todos ja perceberam (se é que era preciso isto) que Espanha não é o País mais frio da Europa (aliás nunca aqui li, ja ca ando desde 2009,isso), nem o NW peninsular é atlantico puro...como tambem "quase" todos sabemos que anualmente ocorrem fortes e duradouros nevões a 1000 metros no NW peninsular!
> ...


----------



## Costa (9 Abr 2014 às 19:04)

james disse:


> O 1337 , tu es de Ponte de Lima , mas de Ponte de Lima do Alentejo , certo ?



Este post revela tudo acerca da maturidade, confiança e cultura meteorológica (e não só) que se pode ter nas mensagens de certos membros de este fórum, que já foi durante muito tempo local de aprendizagem, debate positivo e informação credível, mas que atualmente está pejado de mensagens que mais parecem o facebook ou um fórum de futebol com piadas ridiculas e sarcasmo barato.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 19:08)

Costa disse:


> Este post revela tudo acerca da maturidade, confiança e cultura meteorológica (e não só) que se pode ter nas mensagens de certos membros de este fórum, que já foi durante muito tempo local de aprendizagem, debate positivo e informação credível, mas que atualmente está pejado de mensagens que mais parecem o facebook ou um fórum de futebol com piadas ridiculas e sarcamo barato.



O senhor perdeu mais uma boa oportunidade de comecar a dizer alguma coisa de jeito . 

Pode continuar a tentar , ainda vai a tempo .


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 19:14)

Dan disse:


> Os dados que o 1337 apresentou para Ponte de Lima são perfeitamente plausíveis. Julho de 2013 foi muito quente.




Eu estava a ironizar , e assim tao dificil de perceber ? 

Eu sei como foi o julho do ano passado ,. nao estava em Marte .

So estava a tentar fazer ver como ha certas pessoas que pegam nos dados que querem de meses ou anos atipicos  e vem para aqui achincalhar os outros e fazendo - os de burros .


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2014 às 19:19)

Eu reparo é há muita conversa, mas sempre pouco fundamentada. Raramente apresentam dados que sustentem as afirmações que fazem.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 19:24)

Dan disse:


> Eu reparo é há muita conversa, mas sempre pouco fundamentada. Raramente apresentam dados que sustentem as afirmações que fazem.





Ha dados oficiais do ipma , por exemplo  , quem quiser pode ir consultar .


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2014 às 19:46)

O clima do litoral Portugues e Galego é mais fresco no verão, mas não há uma grande diferença latitudional excepto na questão da precipitação.

No mês mais quente as temperaturas costumam ser mais baixas na região oeste Portuguesa, entre o Cabo Raso e a Nazaré/F Foz, ficando ao nível daquelas registadas na costa NW da Galiza.
Mas por exemplo, se compararmos Pontevedra com o Porto ou Sines, os valores são +- parecidos..difere essencialmente a precipitação e  numero de meses "tropicais" ( Tmed > 18ºC).

O clima costeiro no verão é muito influenciado pelo Upwelling , e esse é mais frequente e intenso em faixas onde a plataforma continental é menos extensa e os ventos mais fortes e é precisamente isso que acontece no litoral da região centro e no NW da Galiza.

No litoral das Rias baixas até Aveiro a plataforma continental é mais larga e a configuração da costa não favorece ventos tão fortes, tornando o clima mais ameno.
Na costa Alentejana, a plataforma é mais larga e há um abrigo das porções de terra a norte, o que também torna os verões  mais amenos.


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2014 às 19:55)

james disse:


> O 1337 , tu es de Ponte de Lima , mas de Ponte de Lima do Alentejo , certo ?



Sim, só no alentejo faz calor, e o Ponte de Lima do Alentejo mostra-te que perdes-te mais uma oportunidade de estares calado. A imagem é pequeno mas acho que dá pra perceber


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 20:07)

1337 disse:


> Sim, só no alentejo faz calor, e o Ponte de Lima do Alentejo mostra-te que perdes-te mais uma oportunidade de estares calado. A imagem é pequeno mas acho que dá pra perceber



Nao percebes uma ironia , pois nao ?

Eu tratei - te mal , ja agora ? 

Por mim , ja chega , nao tenho pachorra para isto . A partir de agora so faco pacatos relatos do tempo que faz no meu seguimento -Litoral Norte .

Continuacao de boas discussoes .


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 21:49)

Eu non perdo mais o tempo respondendo a opinioes subjetivas, eu aporto dados objetivos. Hoje, de novo, as espanholas as cidades mais quentes da Europa, e as portuguesas as segundas (suponho que no norte de Portugal, como na Galiza, tambem chegaram perto dos 30ºC)





Pelo tanto em este 2014 na Galiza ja temos uma temperatura máxima extrema mais elevada que a tiveram ate agora na Grecia, Italia, Montenegro e Macedonia. E no 2013 os 43ºC de Ribadavia e Ourense nao foram atingidos em nenhum dos 4 países: Grecia, Italia, Montenegro e Macedonia. Nao estou falando de temperaturas medias, senao de máximas extremas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 22:13)

1337 disse:


> E não foi só Monção neste verão, eu aqui tive uma máxima de 40.3ºC em Julho, em julho tive 22 dias com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30ºC, onde é que na Europa central isso é possível? Só se for na playstation. E já agora Monção não "conta" por ser um vale? Essa é nova..



Nope em Viena em Belgrado em Bucareste em Budapeste em Bratislava mesmo o ano passado.O que interessa é a media ou as medias e ai as medias de Ponte Lima estao a milhas do mediterraneo.
Pessoal mantenham a calma!


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 22:48)

Europa Central versus Portugal, em temperatura media das máximas do mes mais quente (1971-2000), dados oficiais.

Porto 25.0ºC
Viana Castelo 26.0ºC
Braga 27.5ºC
Lisboa 27.8ºC
Bragança 28.5ºC
Coimbra 28.5ºC
Faro 29.0ºC
Setubal 29.5ºC
Portalegre 29.8ºC
Santarem 30.2ºC
Evora 30.2ºC
Castelo Branco 32.1ºC
Beja 32.8ºC
Lamentavelmente nao temos dados de Pinhao, Amareleja...

Viena 25.6ºC
Bratislava 26.9ºC
Budapest 26.5ºC
Belgrado 27.3ºC
Bucarest 28.8ºC

Viana Castelo ja é mais quente que Viena. Braga é mais quente que Budapeste e Belgrado. Faro, Setubal e Santarem mais quentes que Bucareste. Por suposto, Beja, Castelo Branco, ja nao digamos Amareleja, sao muito mais quentes que o local mais quente da bacia do Danubio.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 23:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Lamentavelmente nao temos dados de Pinhao.



Dados muito antigos, mas foram partilhadas aqui no forum.

(série 1931-1960)

Media de Julho : 33,5ºC

Ferreiro, a estação de Pinhão,Santa Barbara está localizada a meio de uma vertente, a uns 90 metros acima do rio Douro, ou seja, se ela estivesse à cota do rio, os valores seriam ainda mais tórridos.
Ainda assim está na mesma numa zona abrigada.





______

Existe um site com dados antigos de muitas estações portuguesas, espreita aí.
http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 23:18)

Obrigado, Jonas.

Agora Norte e costa de Portugal versus Belgica e Holanda (1971-2000)

Porto 25.0ºC
Viana Castelo 26.0ºC
Braga 27.5ºC
Lisboa 27.8ºC
Bragança 28.5ºC

Ostende (costa Belgica) 20.9ºC
Amsterdam 21.8ºC
Bruselas (interior Belgica) 22.5ºC
Maastricht (o mais interior da Holanda) 22.7ºC

Em esta comparaçao é donde temos as maiores diferencças, ja que as cidades portuguesas sao entre 5 e 6 graus mais quentes. Falando de temperaturas medias, 5 ou 6 graus sao uma barbaridade.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2014 às 23:40)

Agora sul de Portugal versus sul de Italia (1971-2000)

Lisboa 27.8ºC
Faro 29.0ºC
Setubal 29.5ºC
Portalegre 29.8ºC
Santarem 30.2ºC
Evora 30.2ºC
Castelo Branco 32.1ºC
Beja 32.8ºC
Elvas ? (Badajoz, cidade gemea tem 34.5ºC)
Amaraleja ?


Gela (costa sul de Sicilia) 27.4ºC
Palinuro (costa SW da península) 28.9ºC
Bari (costa SE da península) 29.2ºC
Napoles aeroporto 30.3ºC
Taranto (extremo sur da península) 30.5ºC
Palermo (costa norte de Sicilia) 30.5ºC
Messina (costa este de Sicilia) 30.5ºC
Lecce (interior do SE da peninsula) 31.7ºC
Amendola (interior do SE da península) 32.3ºC
Catania-Sigonella (muito perto de Catenanuova, o local mais quente de Italia) 33.3ºC

Os dados italianos aquí: http://clima.meteoam.it/atlanteClimatico.php


----------



## Costa (9 Abr 2014 às 23:59)




----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 00:00)

E finalmente, sul de Portugal versus Grecia, Montenegro e Macedonia

Lisboa 27.8ºC
Faro 29.0ºC
Setubal 29.5ºC
Portalegre 29.8ºC
Santarem 30.2ºC
Evora 30.2ºC
Castelo Branco 32.1ºC
Beja 32.8ºC
Elvas ? (Badajoz, cidade gemea tem 34.5ºC)
Amareleja ?

Skopie 30.0ºC
Salonica 31.5ºC
Podgorica 31.8ºC
Atenas 33.5ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 09:16)

Top 10 ontem na Europa segundo Ogimet, todas espanholas, mais a número 11, Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Kevin_ (10 Abr 2014 às 13:38)

Mudando um bocado de tema, passando do calor para o frio, previsões de ligeira queda de neve para daqui a 8 dias... deve ser mesmo verdade, deve...

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=49.99&lon=6.13&lang=en&type=graph&units=m


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 14:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Europa Central versus Portugal, em temperatura media das máximas do mes mais quente (1971-2000), dados oficiais.
> 
> Porto 25.0ºC
> Viana Castelo 26.0ºC
> ...



Não vou perder muito tempo com explicações, mas sem querer acabas-te-me por dar razão, realmente o Norte Litoral de Portugal e Galiza comparam-se é com essas regiões e não com o mediterrâneo no que diz respeito ao Verão e as temperaturas falas-te só da media das máximas, ,


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2014 às 14:33)

Nem todas as localidades com clima mediterrâneo têm Verões muito quentes. Há regiões, também de clima mediterrâneo, noutras áreas do globo (no Chile ou na Califórnia), com Verões até mais frescos que os do noroeste da Península Ibérica.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 14:39)

Dan disse:


> Nem todas as localidades com clima mediterrâneo têm Verões muito quentes. Há regiões, também de clima mediterrâneo, noutras áreas do globo (no Chile ou na Califórnia), com Verões até mais frescos que os do noroeste da Península Ibérica.



Pois mas isso já é outros continentes, claramente que sim agora claro que não nego as evidências o Centro e Sul de Portugal tem Verões idênticos á Grecia, ao sul de Itália Ok á Tunisia ao Chipre,etc dou isso de barato mesmo que mesmo assim hajam diferenças nomeadamente com o Litoral alentejano e a região Oeste e os Verões cá não são tão prolongados também , agora queremos por o Litoral Norte de Portugal e a Galiza nesse campeonato é que já acho que é já um pouquinho de mais já falamos de diferenças de temperatura média entre os 4º-10º graus, , acho que quando se chega a esse ponto as discussões deixam de fazer muito sentido, penso eu e também o geografo Orlando Ribeiro pelo menos já somos uns quantos.Claro que existem outras realidades no Norte temos Alto Douro e a terra quente trasmontana totalmente mediterrãnica na Galiza temos o Buraco de Ourense e outros mas no geral não é isso que caracteriza essas regiões.


----------



## Costa (10 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Porto 25.0ºC
> Viana Castelo 26.0ºC
> Braga 27.5ºC
> Lisboa 27.8ºC
> ...



Dados atualizados (71-2010) e com adição de + 2 cidades Gregas, porque fala-se muito no geral quando se pega em dados da Grécia, Itália, etc e muito no particular quando se fala de Portugal.

_Viena (Áustria) 25.6ºC_
*Porto 25.7ºC*

*Viana Castelo 26.4ºC*
_Budapeste (Hungria) 26.5ºC
Bratislava (Eslováquia) 26.9ºC
Kastoria (Grécia) 27.0ºC
Belgrado (Sérvia) 27.3ºC_

*Braga 28.0ºC
Lisboa 28.3ºC
Coimbra 28.7ºC*
_Bucareste (Roménia) 28.8ºC
Florina (Grécia) 28.8ºC_

*Bragança 29.2ºC
Faro 29.2ºC*

_Skopje (Macedónia) 30.0ºC_
*Setubal 30.1ºC
Portalegre 30.5ºC*

*Santarém 31.1ºC
Évora 31.1ºC*
_Salónica (Grécia) 31.5ºC
Podgorica (Montenegro) 31.8ºC_

*Castelo Branco 32.2ºC*

*Beja 33.3ºC*
_Atenas (Grécia) 33.5ºC_


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2014 às 16:07)

Costa disse:


> Dados atualizados (71-2010) e com adição de + 2 cidades Gregas, porque fala-se muito no geral quando se pega em dados da Grécia, Itália, etc e muito no particular quando se fala de Portugal.
> 
> _Viena (Áustria) 25.6ºC_
> *Porto 25.7ºC*
> ...



Se a discussão é de facto climática (o que está fora de tópico mas foi o caminho que isto levou) esta é a ferramenta certa a pegar: normais climatológicas. Tudo o resto é "pick point" ao bom sabor das vontades próprias.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 17:00)

vitamos disse:


> Se a discussão é de facto climática (o que está fora de tópico mas foi o caminho que isto levou) esta é a ferramenta certa a pegar: normais climatológicas. Tudo o resto é "pick point" ao bom sabor das vontades próprias.



Nesse sentido vitamos fiz a seguinte pesquisa e analise:

Isto é a forma como perspectivo este tema:

Eixo Português-Galaico-Cantábrico:

Temperatura média nos meses mais quentes:

Porto:
Julho:20.6º
Agosto:20.8º

Braga:
Julho: 20.9º
Agosto: 20.6º

Pontevedra:
Julho:20.5º
Agosto:20.4º

Bilbau:
Julho:20.5º
Agosto:20.4º

França:
Touluse + quente que Braga:
Julho:22º
Agosto:21.9º

Bordéus + quente que Braga:
Julho:21.4º
Agosto:21.4º

Europa Central
Viena:
Julho:20.2º
Agosto:19.8º

Ljubljana:
Julho:20.4º
Agosto:19.8º

Budapeste:
Julho:21.5º
Agosto:21.2º

Zagreb:
Julho:20.8º
Agosto:20º


Agora comparemos com o Mediterrâneo a latitudes iguais ou superiores as do Norte de Portugal e Galiza:

Barcelona:
Julho:24.6º
Agosto:25.1º

Marselha:
Julho:24.º
Agosto:23.7º

Cagliari 39ºN 1º grau mais a sul do Porto:
Julho:24.7º
Agosto:25.2º

Rome:
Julho:24.1º
Agosto:24.5º


Temperaturas muito idênticas as do Centro e Litoral de Portugal:Lisboa, Santarem, Leiria

Mediterrâneo a latitudes inferiores:

La Valetta:
Julho:26º
Agosto:26º

Atenas:
Julho:28,6º
Agosto:28.5º

Temperaturas verificadas nas estações mais quentes de Portugal .

Acho que não acrescento mais nada ao que poderei dizer!

Se uns tem de aceitar determinados factos para não se cair no ridículo outros também o deverão fazer penso eu, numa logica de elevação intelectual como o vitamos referiu.


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2014 às 17:36)

As médias  segundo as normais de 1981-2010 disponiveis no site do IPMA

Mes mais quente

Lisboa, Agosto 23.5ºC
Faro, Julho 24.2ºC
Beja, Agosto 24.8ºC

Meses tropicais ( Média >18ºC segundo koppen)

Lisboa 6 ( Maio-Outubro)
Faro 6 ( Maio-Outubro)
Beja 5 ( Junho-Outubro)

Meses com média > 20ºC

Lisboa 4 ( Junho a Setembro)
Faro 4 ( Junho a Setembro)
Beja 4 ( Junho a Setembro)

Não me parece mau...salvo aquelas areas que teem noites frias..até temos cidades populosas com um clima bastante dentro daquilo que se espera de locais  da bacia Mediterranea..


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 17:44)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não vou perder muito tempo com explicações, mas sem querer acabas-te-me por dar razão, realmente o Norte Litoral de Portugal e Galiza comparam-se é com essas regiões e não com o mediterrâneo no que diz respeito ao Verão e as temperaturas falas-te só da media das máximas, ,



O clima do norte de Portugal e Galiza nao comparam para nada com o da Europa Central, primeiro porque para ter em conta um clima é necesario ter en conta tambem a temperatura do inverno, que como bem sabes é muitisiomo mais fría na Europa central. Porem ademais nem sequera comparam no verao, porque tambem temos que ter em conta a precipitaçao. Mes de julho:

Viana do Castelo 28 mm
Braga 24 mm
Bragança 19 mm
Porto 18 mm

Viena 68 mm
Budapeste 52 mm
Belgrado 66 mm
Bucareste 64 mm

Nada que ver, no norte de Portugal e Galiza, sobre todo no norte de Portugal, Ourense e Lugo, temos uma seca estival, que nao existe na Europa Central, donde o máximo de precipitaçao acontece no verao.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 17:48)

O norte de Portugal e Galiza tampouco comparam com a Belgica e a Holanda, norte da França ou Ilhas Británicas.
As temperaturas do verao na Belgica e Holanda, Illas Británicas som muito mais baijas.
A precipitaçao na Belgica e Holanda, Ilhas Británicas é muito superior.

Viana do Castelo 28 mm
Braga 24 mm
Bragança 19 mm
Porto 18 mm

Bruselas 69 mm
Amsterdam 66 mm


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 17:50)

O norte de Portugal e Galiza somente comparam com California (sobre todo a regiao costeira e o centro-norte), centro de Chile e SW de Australia. Todas estas regiaos sao de clima suboceanico ou submediterráneo (transiçao entre clima oceanico e mediterráneo).


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 17:51)

stormy disse:


> As médias  segundo as normais de 1981-2010 disponiveis no site do IPMA
> 
> Mes mais quente
> 
> ...



 sem duvida


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

O mediterráneo oriental tem medias de verao mais altas que a península ibérica, porem isso é assim pelas suas mínimas muito elevadas. Sem embargo, as medias das máximas sao mais altas na península Ibérica que no mediterráneo oriental.

Sevilla 35ºC
Cordoba 36ºC
Badajoz/Elvas (vale do Guadiana) 34ºC
Amareleja, provavelmente 34º ou 35ºC (ja que Badajoz e Elvas têm habitualmente máximas um pouco inferiores).

No Mediterráneo oriental (Italia, Grecia ou Balcás) nao têm nenhuma estaçoe com mais de 33ºC de media das máximas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 18:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> O norte de Portugal e Galiza tampouco comparam com a Belgica e a Holanda, norte da França ou Ilhas Británicas.
> As temperaturas do verao na Belgica e Holanda, Illas Británicas som muito mais baijas.
> A precipitaçao na Belgica e Holanda, Ilhas Británicas é muito superior.
> 
> ...



LOOL acho que estás a começar a ficar um pouco confuso caro Ferreiro, é que o que dizes é exactamente o que eu digo e defendo, convinha ler atentamente os posts dos outros foristas com mais atenção, como disse:

Eixo-Galaico-português e cantábrio incluindo o SW de França é uma coisa;
Benelux, Ilhas britânicas é outra;
Mediterrâneo é Outra.

Capiche uma coisa não invalida a outra.

Percipitação no Porto:
Junho:46 mm
Julho:18 mm
Agosto:26 mm
Setembro: 71 mm

Percipitação Braga:
Junho:48 mm
Julho:22 mm
Agosto:34 mm
Setembro: 81 mm


2 meses secos tirados a ferro ali rés-vés- Campo de Ourique.Para mim um pormenor muito pequenino para estabelecer uma separação radical de climas.

Mas Ferreiro estou de acordo contigo, repito mais uma vez: 
Eixo-Galaico-português e cantábrio incluindo o SW de França é uma coisa;
Benelux, Ilhas britânicas é outra;
Mediterrâneo é Outra.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 18:06)

Tu estás comparando o clima do norte de Portugal e Galiza com o da Europa Central, isso é ridículo.

Por outra parte. Costa norte portuguesa versus costa belga versus costa italiana
Mes de julho (1971-2000)

Porto     16ºC/24ºC      18 mm
Ostende 13ºC/20ºC      59 mm
Napoles 18ºC/29ºC       24 mm

¿A cal se parece mais Porto? Está claro que Porto fica a medio caminho entre as 2 en canto a temperatura. Mas é mais seca das 3 claramente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 18:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Comparaçao costa belga/costa norte portuguesa no mes de julho (1971-2000)
> 
> Porto     16ºC/24ºC      12 mm
> Ostende 13ºC/20ºC      59 mm



12mm????isso é o quê?

mas vou repetir está difícil:

Eixo-Galaico-português e cantábrio incluindo o SW de França é uma coisa;
Benelux, Ilhas britânicas é outra;
Mediterrâneo é Outra.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 18:10)

Ferreiro quem está a comparar o Litoral Norte de Portugal com a Bélgica só se for algum forista imaginário, pois não vejo ninguém.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 18:17)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro quem está a comparar o Litoral Norte de Portugal com a Bélgica só se for algum forista imaginário, pois não vejo ninguém.



Eu nao vou contestar a preguntas subjetivas, somente vou aportar dados objetivos, e cada um que reflexione.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 18:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tu estás comparando o clima do norte de Portugal e Galiza com o da Europa Central, isso é ridículo.
> 
> Por outra parte. Costa norte portuguesa versus costa belga versus costa italiana
> Mes de julho (1971-2000)
> ...



Mais seca se veres mensal se veres os 4 meses mais quentes é a mais chuvosa lool, mas não nego isso, essa dos 12 mm deves ter consultado as versões portuguesas do Wikipedia que são totalmente surreais , mas adiante, para mim o facto de Porto, Braga ou Vigo chover menos 10-15 mm no Verão nada me diz, é um preciosismo, é a minha opinião do que vale chover 20-30 mm nos meses de Verão nessas regiões e depois chover 1500-2000mm nos outros meses todos? , mas Ferreiro eu até estou em acordo consigo Ferreiro, portanto não há muito para argumentar.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 18:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu nao vou contestar a preguntas subjetivas, somente vou aportar dados objetivos, e cada um que reflexione.



Então estás a falar sozinho ou a responderes a alguém tipo um espirito ou algo assim pois no fórum ninguém comparou a Bélgica com o NW da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 18:23)

Segundo a clasificaçao de Koppen, Porto con 11 mm no mes de julho (1971-2000) nao pode ser clima oceánico. É um clima que fica a metade de caminho entre o oceanico e o mediterraneo, é o clima csb (oceanico-mediterraneo).
O clima de Porto se parece mais ao de Napoles que a o de Bélgica, ahí estao os dados oficiais.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 18:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo a clasificaçao de Koppen, Porto con 11 mm no mes de julho (1971-2000) nao pode ser clima oceánico. É um clima que fica a metade de caminho entre o oceanico e o mediterraneo, é o clima csb (oceanico-mediterraneo).



11 mm no mês de Julho? são 18mm lool daqui a pouco são zero. mas isso não me interessa Koppen para mim não é bíblia esse modelo diz que o clima do Porto é igual ao do interior da Turquia portanto a partir dai está tudo dito é o modelo vigente mas não concordo com ele muito simplista e generalista. Repito o não chover menos 10 ou 15 mm em Julho e Agosto que deveria para ser um mês húmido a pouco me diz, para ti é super importante e determinante para mim é um preciosismo, para separar climas praticamente iguais e aproximar climas diferentes, mas isso é a minha opinião, repito para mim deveria haver uma classificação climática especifica para a região do Norte de Portugal-Galiza-Cantábrio e SW de França .

Mas Ferreiro vou encerrar o tema, poderás argumentar á vontade, já expus o meu ponto de vista.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

Lista das cidades mais quentes de hoje segundo Ogimet (en realidade das últimas 24 horas), de novo dominio ibérico. Para encontrar a primeira portuguesa temos que descer ate o posto 22, Beja, porem se houbera mais estaçoes portuguesas as encontrariamos antes. Por exemplo, Badajoz no posto 15 com 27ºC, locais portugueses do vale do Guadiana como Juromenha deberam ter uma temperatura similar.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 20:36)

Os dados oficiais de Porto, Napoles e Ostende (costa belga) 1971-2000

*JANEIRO*
Porto 5.0ºC/13.5ºC  158 mm
Napoles 3.8ºC/12.5ºC 104 mm
Ostende 1.1ºC/6.1ºC  62 mm

*JULHO*
Porto 15.5ºC/25.0ºC  18 mm
Napoles 18.0ºC/29.3ºC  24 mm
Ostende 12.8ºC/20.3ºC  59 mm

Segundo Koppen Ostende é clima Cwb (oceánico), Porto é Csb (mediterráneo-oceánico) e Napoles é Csa (mediterráneo).

Segundo os dados oficiais 1971-2000 Porto se parece mais a Napoles que a Ostende. Como decimos en mi tierra, es lo que hay y al que no le guste que mire hacia otro lado.

Edito: Os dados de Porto estabam errados, ja estao rectificados


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 20:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Todos os dados de Porto, Napoles e Ostende (costa belga)
> 
> *JANEIRO*
> Porto 5.9ºC/14.4ºC  111 mm
> ...



estavamos a falar do verao e vens falar em janeiro? ja começo a verificar q estas a manipular a discussao como nao te interessou referir as temperaturas de verão q era o q estava a ser discutido vieste com a percipitaçao! 110 mm no Porto em Janeiro?  ahahaha surreal!so se for nos anos mais secos grandes fontes as tuas lol !q granda tanga inacreditavel


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 21:07)

e mais o pior disto tudo é q o ferreiro nao entendeu q ninguem comparou a belgica com o norte de Portugal ahaha


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

Respondeme con dados oficiais, as túas opinioes subjetivas nao me interesam  Nem sequer as leo, sao uma perda de tempo.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 21:18)

Ferreiro disse:


> Respondeme con dados oficiais, as túas opinioes subjetivas nao me interesam  Nem sequer as leo, sao uma perda de tempo.



148 mm janeiro no Porto dados oficiais IM! portanto esses 111 mm sao tanga


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 21:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Os dados oficiais de Porto, Napoles e Ostende (costa belga) 1971-2000
> 
> *JANEIRO*
> Porto 5.0ºC/13.5ºC  158 mm
> ...



Se te molestaras en ler..., ja retifiquei o erro antes que tu, e nao sao 148, sao 158 mm para o periodo 1971-2000.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 21:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Se te molestaras en ler..., ja retifiquei o erro antes que tu, e nao sao 148, sao 158 mm para o periodo 1971-2000.



 Ferreiro nao tenho mais nada a acrescentar esses teus dados de percipitação eram referentes a Lisboa lol quase de certeza!


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 21:43)

Nao, eram os de Aveiro, que é a web que aparece por defecto na web do IPMA de ahí o meu erro, porem nada cambia. Aquí o link para Porto 1971-2000: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/014/

E agora completo com as media anuais

*JANEIRO*
Porto 5.0ºC/13.5ºC 158 mm
Napoles 3.8ºC/12.5ºC 104 mm
Ostende 1.1ºC/6.1ºC 62 mm

*JULHO*
Porto 15.5ºC/25.0ºC 18 mm
Napoles 18.0ºC/29.3ºC 24 mm
Ostende 12.8ºC/20.3ºC 59 mm

*ANUAIS*
Porto 14.7ºC  1253 mm
Napoles 15.9ºC 1007 mm
Ostende 9.7ºC  762 mm 

Lo siento mucho, pero la realidad es que Porto tiene un clima más parecido al de Napoles que al de Ostende, tanto en precipitación como en temperatura, tanto en verano como en invierno.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 21:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao, eram os de Aveiro, que é a web que aparece por defecto na web do IPMA de ahí o meu erro, porem nada cambia. Aquí o link para Porto 1971-2000: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/014/
> 
> E agora completo com as media anuais
> 
> ...



137 mm é o valor de precipitação para Aveiro segundo o IM, menos Ferreiro, tu és galego portanto percebes muito bem português vou-te repetir pela milésima vez nunca comparei nem ninguém comparou o NW com a Bélgica isso é um filme teu que inventas-te já te disse e refiro mil vezes se for preciso o clima galaico-português para mim nem é mediterraneo nem é igual ao clima do Benelux difícil de entender ? para mim é um tipo de clima único sem classificação climática que o defina por tão complexo que é, em certas regiões chove tanto como em Bergen sendo das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa, mas não faz muito frio, depois tem períodos quentes mas ao mesmo tempo tem noites de 10º graus em Agosto, tem todo o tipo de espécies e culturas tem de tudo para mim é um tipo de clima indefinível de acordo com as tipologias existentes. Ferreiro admiro a tua persistência porque também sou assim, mas não te via a cometer erros tão grosseiros como dizeres que no Porto chove 111 mm em Janeiro em media só para ser idêntico a Napoles, não te via assim!


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2014 às 22:07)

Eu estou tranquilo, todos os dados que aporto sao dados oficiais.
Non te leo PortugalWeather . Començo a ler a tua mensagem, porem cando vejo que nao aportas nenhum dado oficial, que sao aportas opinoes subjetivas deijo de ler 

Por certo, aquí tes os dados de Napoles, os de Porto ja jabes donde encontralos.





E aquí os de Ostende




Cando aportes dados oficiais, falamos tranquilamente. Porem as tuas opinoes subjetivas nao me interesam nada. Bye, bye


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 22:17)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu estou tranquilo, todos os dados que aporto sao dados oficiais.
> Non te leo PortugalWeather . Començo a ler a tua mensagem, porem cando vejo que nao aportas nenhum dado oficial, que sao aportas opinoes subjetivas deijo de ler



Instituto de Meteorologia chega-te? tu é que enganas-te redondamente em valores de percipitação e ainda dizes isso?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Abr 2014 às 22:19)

Boas,

Este jogo está muito interessante, quem está a ganhar ?

PS: Nunca pensei que o sul de Itália, neste caso Napoles fosse tão chuvoso, em especial no Outono ..


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2014 às 22:37)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Instituto de Meteorologia chega-te? tu é que enganas-te redondamente em valores de percipitação e ainda dizes isso?



Andas num fórum de meteorologia e nem sabes escrever precipitação. É que irrita os pontapés que dás em vocabulário meteorológico.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Abr 2014 às 22:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Andas num fórum de meteorologia e nem sabes escrever precipitação. É que irrita os pontapés que dás em vocabulário meteorológico.


Como é obvio sei, é o corrector automático que faz essa graça, está esclarecido?
Secalhar precipitou-se um pouco no juízo, mas obrigado pela correção.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2014 às 22:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Lista das cidades mais quentes de hoje segundo Ogimet (en realidade das últimas 24 horas), de novo dominio ibérico. Para encontrar a primeira portuguesa temos que descer ate o posto 22, Beja, porem se houbera mais estaçoes portuguesas as encontrariamos antes. Por exemplo, Badajoz no posto 15 com 27ºC, locais portugueses do vale do Guadiana como Juromenha deberam ter uma temperatura similar.



Pinhão e Monção, tiveram hoje máximas  elevadas, a rondarem os *30/31ºC*, só amanha é  que os valores exactos estão disponíveis.
Ontem, Monção foi aos *32,4ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2014 às 08:47)

Obrigado, Jonas. Com eses dados, as cidades portuguesas foram entre as primeiras mais quentes da Europa, competindo com as andaluzas. Os 2 únicos países donde as temperaturas superaram ate agora no 2014 os 30ºC foram Espanha (Yeste 32.8ºC) e Portugal (Monçao 32.4ºC). 

Segundo a classificaçao de Koppen, em Portugal nao existe o clima oceánico (Cfb). A web do IPMA acepta esa classificaçao e asim aparece o mapa na sua web: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/





Mais ou menos um 40% do territoria é clima Csb (mediterraneo-oceanico) e um 60% é Csa (mediterraneo).


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Abr 2014 às 08:58)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjJsU6tmnJU

 Estranho nevoeiro aconteceu hoje na Espanha e já virou viral na net


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2014 às 09:43)

Os Balcas estao estes dias muitos mais frescos. Gevgelija (Macedonia) que teve altas temperaturas 2 días a primeiros de abril (aínda que muito menos altas que as que temos em Portugal e na Espanha estes dias), ontem uma máxima de somente 15.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2014 às 13:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> Obrigado, Jonas. Com eses dados, as cidades portuguesas foram entre as primeiras mais quentes da Europa, competindo com as andaluzas. Os 2 únicos países donde as temperaturas superaram ate agora no 2014 os 30ºC foram Espanha (Yeste 32.8ºC) e Portugal (Monçao 32.4ºC).



O IPMA já disponibilizou os dados das maximas de ontem.
Monção: 31,4ºC
Pinhão: 30,8ºC

A estação de Mirandela deve ter tido uma máxima elevada, infelizmente não temos dados.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Abr 2014 às 14:30)

Os 32.4 de Monção estão correctos? Porque é que tem uma máxima muito superior a estações próximas na Galiza?


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Abr 2014 às 14:50)

Qual foi a temperatura de Ourense ou estações perto de Monção ontem?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2014 às 14:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Os 32.4 de Monção estão correctos? Porque é que tem uma máxima muito superior a estações próximas na Galiza?



Julgo que estão correctos.
O carro da google passou na zona da estação, o local onde está a estação aquece de uma maneira brutal. 

Coordenadas: 42 4 0.01 -8 23 0.02







Por vezes digo que a estação está num local abrigado, devido á imagem acima, mas se fosse realmente abrigado teria minimas baixas(fruto da inversão) o que até nem acontece muito. É um local curioso,sem duvida.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Abr 2014 às 15:11)

25.8ºC a 17km, portanto uma diferença superior a 6ºC, quase 7.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Abr 2014 às 15:28)

Desde 1 de Setembro 2013 até 31 de Março de 2014, ou seja, em 7 meses, choveu 46mm em Alicante e 48.8mm em Valência. Incrível. Em pleno Outono/Inverno.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201409.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2014 às 16:58)

Skizzo disse:


> 25.8ºC a 17km, portanto uma diferença superior a 6ºC, quase 7.



Sinceramente, essa diferença não é nada do outro mundo.
No caso de Monção,Valinha, pode ser que um dia, alguém do fórum passe por lá e faça um registo de temperatura e depois compare com o registo da estação.
____



Skizzo disse:


> Desde 1 de Setembro 2013 até 31 de Março de 2014, ou seja, em 7 meses, choveu 46mm em Alicante e 48.8mm em Valência. Incrível. Em pleno Outono/Inverno.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201409.pdf




Valores inacreditáveis,que secura porra.
O solo deve parecer cimento.


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2014 às 17:55)

Também estou a 20 km de Viana do Castelo, e muitas vezes tenho diferenças de 10ºC ou mais, principalmente no verão, não sei qual é o drama..


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2014 às 23:08)

Enquanto na península Ibérica as temperaturas atingem aínda mais de 30ºC (hoje 31ºC em Granada), na Balcánica (Macedonia), nao atingem mais de 15ºC em Gevgelija e 12ºC na capital Skopje.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 09:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Enquanto na península Ibérica as temperaturas atingem aínda mais de 30ºC (hoje 31ºC em Granada), na Balcánica (Macedonia), nao atingem mais de 15ºC em Gevgelija e 12ºC na capital Skopje.



Como demonstrei aqui varias vezes, mesmo que hajam factos que sejam ignorados o W da PI andou praticamente desde de finais de Novembro até Março, com temperaturas inferiores a muitas regiões do mediterrâneo incluindo as que referes, e depois nos últimos dias de Março voltou a ficar abaixo dessas mesmas regiões, temos perto de 30º graus em algumas estações na PI mas no Inverno outras tiveram 25º,26º graus varias e repetidas vezes e nós aqui debaixo de depressões atlânticas poderosas é a vida, portanto isso pouco ou nada vale é apenas jogar com os dados a nosso favor quando nos interessa e é para isso que existem medias mas também é inútil discutir médias com alguém que andou afirmar a ver se passava que a media de Percipitação para o Porto em Janeiro era de 112 mm ai sim admito que seja difícil.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 09:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sinceramente, essa diferença não é nada do outro mundo.
> No caso de Monção,Valinha, pode ser que um dia, alguém do fórum passe por lá e faça um registo de temperatura e depois compare com o registo da estação.
> ____
> 
> ...



Por algum motivo conheci turistas espanhóis de Madrid que vieram a Portugal e uma das razões, ao contrário do que as campanhas dos governos, comunicação social, agencias de turismo,etc fazem uma das razões era para ver os campos verdes, AH Pois é, mas esse argumento não cai bem não é de bom tom para o discurso simplista vigente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 09:41)

1337 disse:


> Também estou a 20 km de Viana do Castelo, e muitas vezes tenho diferenças de 10ºC ou mais, principalmente no verão, não sei qual é o drama..



Como é o caso de Braga sem duvida  agora quem diria já se aprende algo aqui neste fórum que não se aprende no senso comum:

Medias de Verão:

Braga:
Julho: 20.9º
Agosto:20.6º

Bordéus:
Julho:21.4º
Agosto:21.4º

Viena de Austria:
Julho:20.2º
Agosto:19.8º

Todas estas 3 cidades já chegaram aos 40º graus!  é bom aprendermos coisas novas!


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2014 às 10:17)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Como demonstrei aqui varias vezes, mesmo que hajam factos que sejam ignorados o W da PI andou praticamente desde de finais de Novembro até Março, com temperaturas inferiores a muitas regiões do mediterrâneo incluindo as que referes, e depois nos últimos dias de Março voltou a ficar abaixo dessas mesmas regiões, temos perto de 30º graus em algumas estações na PI mas no Inverno outras tiveram 25º,26º graus varias e repetidas vezes e nós aqui debaixo de depressões atlânticas poderosas é a vida, portanto isso pouco ou nada vale é apenas jogar com os dados a nosso favor quando nos interessa e é para isso que existem medias mas também é inútil discutir médias com alguém que andou afirmar a ver se passava que a media de Percipitação para o Porto em Janeiro era de 112 mm ai sim admito que seja difícil.



Falso, Macedonia é um pais muito mais frío de novembro a março que Portugal.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2014 às 10:23)

O gráfico dos últimos dias em Elvas. Atingindo os 30ºC o dia 8 de abril.





Contudo, Elvas (300 metros) fica muito elevada respeito ao vale do río Guadiana (150 metros), pelo que as temperaturas na mesma beira do río podem ser 1 ou 2 graus mais elevadas. Exemplo é a aldeia de Juromenha na mesma beira do río, ali puideram atingir os 32ºC o 8 de abril.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 10:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> Falso, Macedonia é um pais muito mais frío de novembro a março que Portugal.



mas eu não disse que não era não invento dados a meu favor felizmente, disse que este ano entre Novembro-Março tivemos por vários períodos temperaturas máximas bem mais baixas que nos Balcãs como eu demonstrei aqui, você bem tenta confundir mas estou atento.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2014 às 10:32)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Como é o caso de Braga sem duvida  agora quem diria já se aprende algo aqui neste fórum que não se aprende no senso comum:
> 
> Medias de Verão:
> 
> ...



A diferença é que o record nacional de Austria é de 40.5ºC, o da França de 42.7ºC e o de Portugal de 47.4ºC. Nao tem sentido escolher uma das cidades mais frescas de Portugal (Braga) e comparala com uma das mais quentes da Austria para dar a entender que o verao portugués e tao fresco como o da Europa Central. Falso uma vez mais.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 10:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> A diferença é que o record nacional de Austria é de 40.5ºC, o da França de 42.7ºC e o de Portugal de 47.4ºC. Nao tem sentido escolher uma das cidades mais frescas de Portugal (Braga) e comparala com uma das mais quentes da Austria para dar a entender que o verao portugués e tao fresco como o da Europa Central. Falso uma vez mais.



Ferreiro você bem tenta, distrair mas não consegue a diferença entre mim e si é uma muito simples eu não nego evidências nem tento manipular dados tais como dizer que em Janeiro a media de percipitação para o Porto é de 112 mm, toda a gente sabe, que Portugal  tem records absolutos superiores a França dahhhh, isso é obvio eu não nego evidências, uma verdade um facto não invalida outros,  entende o que estou a fazer é até uma pedagogia, acredite que talvez para muita gente é uma novidade constactarem que Viena ou Bordeus é tão quente em media que Braga nos 2 meses mais quentes, se falarmos com um português na rua, em 100, 100 irão dizer que isso é mentira, é uma questão cultural uma questão de mentalidades até uma questão politica. Apenas me limito a constactar factos Ferreiro, a diferença é que eu não nego os factos que você valoriza.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2014 às 11:21)

Ademais, no norte de Portugal, em canto vamos para o interior, as temperaturas subem muitísimo, especialmente no vale do Douro (na Galiza acontece o mesmo no vale do Minho). Por exemplo, Bragança 690 metros, Vila Real 481 metros ou Pinhao 81 metros.

Bragança 21.3ºC
Vila Real 21.5ºC
Pinhao 23ºC-24ºC ???

Na França e na Austria todo o contrario:

Innsbruck (574 metros) 18.7ºC
Clermont Ferrand (350 metros) 19.6ºC

Certo que na França tambem têm uma regiao de clima mediterráneo, porem representa uma parte muito pequena do país.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 11:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ademais, no norte de Portugal, em canto vamos para o interior, as temperaturas subem muitísimo, especialmente no vale do Douro (na Galiza acontece o mesmo no vale do Minho). Por exemplo, Bragança 690 metros, Vila Real 481 metros ou Pinhao 81 metros.
> 
> Bragança 21.3ºC
> Vila Real 21.5ºC
> ...



Sim cada pais é como é como você ontem o demonstrou 40% de Portugal tem um clima mediterrâneo com influencia atlântica, sendo que no NW essa influencia na minha opinião é predominante mesmo que em definição isso não seja descrito, portanto Portugal não é todo tórrido antes pelo contrario, nem toda Europa Central toda ela muito diferente de certas regiões da PI como demonstrei aqui, Bordéus não tem nada de mediterrâneo, nem falei da costa mediterrânica francesa onde as medias de Julho e Agosto estão acima dos 23,24º bem superiores a muitas regiões de Portugal.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2014 às 12:19)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Medias de Verão:
> 
> Braga:
> Julho: 20.9º
> ...



Braga, na série 1981-2010, também tem média de 21,4ºC em Julho e Agosto.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Abr 2014 às 12:28)

Dan disse:


> Braga, na série 1981-2010, também tem média de 21,4ºC em Julho e Agosto.



Sim pouco adianta possivelmente a série destas cidades também são as anteriores e também tem as temperaturas um pouco abaixo das actuais não é por ai falamos de diferenças de décimas, para cima e para baixo.


----------



## Bracaro (12 Abr 2014 às 12:43)

Tenho acompanhado esta disputa climática há algum tempo e o que posso adiantar é que não se pode comparar directamente cidades ou regiões com climas distintos e em latitudes diferentes.
Mas também concordo que o clima do NO da Península Ibérica (Minho e Galiza) é substancialmente diferente do clima do resto da península, e de mediterrânico tem muito pouco. Toda esta região sofre uma influência profunda do Atlântico, talvez por isso seja a única região da PI em que chove algo que se veja nos meses de Julho e Agosto.
Já agora, se compararmos Braga com Barcelona, à mesma latitude, vemos grandes diferenças em termos de temperatura e precipitação; o clima de Barcelona é claramente mediterrânico e o de Braga é atlântico.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Abr 2014 às 13:29)

Bracaro disse:


> Tenho acompanhado esta disputa climática há algum tempo e o que posso adiantar é que não se pode comparar directamente cidades ou regiões com climas distintos e em latitudes diferentes.
> Mas também concordo que o clima do NO da Península Ibérica (Minho e Galiza) é substancialmente diferente do clima do resto da península, e de mediterrânico tem muito pouco. Toda esta região sofre uma influência profunda do Atlântico, talvez por isso seja a única região da PI em que chove algo que se veja nos meses de Julho e Agosto.
> Já agora, se compararmos Braga com Barcelona, à mesma latitude, vemos grandes diferenças em termos de temperatura e precipitação; o clima de Barcelona é claramente mediterrânico e o de Braga é atlântico.



Barcelona certamente é mediterránea, contudo tem mais precipitaçao nos meses de verao que Braga. De feito a precipitaçao de Braga no verao, pelo escasa, impide que seja considerada de clima oceánico (Cfb), mais bem é oceánico-mediterráneo (Csb), feito reconhecido pelo organismo oficial portugués. Tampouco é certo que o NO seja a regiao da península ibérica com mais chuva no verao, é totalmente falso. Em Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco e inclusive o norte de Cataluña, chove muitísimo mais que na Galiza nos meses de verao.

AGOSTO (dados oficiais 1971-2000)

Braga  30 mm (em julho 24 mm)
A Coruña 35 mm
Barcelona  61 mm (en julho 20 mm)
Santander 72 mm
Bilbao  82 mm
San Sebastián  112 mm


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2014 às 19:16)

Hoje muito calor no vale do Minho, 29 graus em Ourense. Temperatura similar na portuguesa Monçao.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2014 às 19:57)

Pinhão(Santa Barbara) também registou *29ºC*.
Península Ibérica no top das temperaturas, nada de novo.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Abr 2014 às 21:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pinhão(Santa Barbara) também registou *29ºC*.
> Península Ibérica no top das temperaturas, nada de novo.



Sim como entre Novembro e Março vermos Portugal fora desse top,, daqui a uns dias voltamos a ver os tops a ver se sucede! a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal tem estes picos de calor como este Inverno Bilbau ou Santander tiveram temperaturas de 24 graus em pleno Inverno é pena que os dias depois essas regiões tenham maximas durante por vezes semanas q nem aos 15 chegam como ira acontecer daqui a uns dias!


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2014 às 22:54)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim como entre Novembro e Março vermos Portugal fora desse top,, daqui a uns dias voltamos a ver os tops a ver se sucede! a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal tem estes picos de calor como este Inverno Bilbau ou Santander tiveram temperaturas de 24 graus em pleno Inverno é pena que os dias depois essas regiões tenham maximas durante por vezes semanas q nem aos 15 chegam como ira acontecer daqui a uns dias!



Precisamente nos meses do inverno sao Portugal e Espanha os países que têm as máximas mais cálidas na Europa, superando as nosas cidades continentais inclusive ás ilhas italianas e gregas (todos sabemos que as ilhas sao mais cálidas no inverno que o territorio continental). Pode ser que algum ano muito raro nao aconteça assim, porem isso é completamente excepcional.

As medias oficiais de 30 anos nao enganam. Temperatura máxima media do mes de janeiro.

Skopje (capital de Macedonia) 4.0ºC
Florina (norte da Grecia) 4.6ºC
Burgos 6.7ºC
Bragança 8.5ºC
Podgorica (capital de Montenegro) 9.5ºC
Napoles 13.0ºC
Atenas-Elefsina 13.0ºC
Braga 13.4ºC
Porto 13.5ºC
Atenas-Hellinikon 13.6ºC
Lisboa 14.5ºC
Palermo (costa norte Sicilia) 14.7ºC
Gela (costa sul Sicilia) 15.0ºC
Setubal 15.1ºC
Kalamata (costa sul Peloponeso, Grecia) 15.3ºC
Heraklion (costa norte Creta, Grecia) 15.3ºC
Catania (costa este Sicilia) 15.5ºC
Ierapetra (costa sul Creta, Grecia) 16.1ºC
Faro 16.1ºC
Valencia 16.1ºC
Murcia 16.4ºC
Málaga 16.6ºC
Almería 16.9ºC



Fonte: IPMA, AEMET, MeteoamIt (Italia) e HNMS (Grecia).


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Abr 2014 às 23:39)

Fronteira Macedonia-Grecia, cidades gemeas de Bitola (Macedonia) e Florina (Grecia), nem sequer 600 metros. Janeiro 2012.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Abr 2014 às 10:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> Precisamente nos meses do inverno sao Portugal e Espanha os países que têm as máximas mais cálidas na Europa, superando as nosas cidades continentais inclusive ás ilhas italianas e gregas (todos sabemos que as ilhas sao mais cálidas no inverno que o territorio continental). Pode ser que algum ano muito raro nao aconteça assim, porem isso é completamente excepcional.
> 
> As medias oficiais de 30 anos nao enganam. Temperatura máxima media do mes de janeiro.
> 
> ...



e? alguém nega isso? o que acontece como aconteceu este ano e em outros é que existe sempre uma ou outra região do mediterrâneo com temperaturas máximas mais elevadas que em Portugal então que o Norte de Portugal e a Galiza isso é gritante no período de Inverno,  e refiro-me também ao mediterrâneo espanhol, não entre pelas medias porque se as estações do Norte de Portugal e Galiza fossem assim tão quentes não tinham medias tanto anuais como mensais mais baixas que o mediterrâneo, não entre pelas medias pois sairá a perder.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Abr 2014 às 20:43)

De novo o vale do Minho foi hoje uma das regiaos mais quentes da Europa, com Ourense atingindo os 28ºC. No vale do Douro, Pinhao 27.5ºC (cifra aproximada segundo o gráfico do IPMA). A máxima europea foram os 29.0ºC de Sevilla-Tablada (Sevilla-aeroporto 28.1ºC).


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Abr 2014 às 10:38)

Neva em Sarajevo, 3 cm sobre o chao.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Abr 2014 às 10:56)

Última semana no vale do Minho (Ribadavia e Monçao) e Douro (Pinhao).

RIBADAVIA




MONÇAO




PINHAO


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2014 às 16:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> Última semana no vale do Minho (Ribadavia e Monçao) e Douro (Pinhao).



Hoje, às 16horas, Monção(Valinha) e Pinhão(Santa Barbara), registavam *29ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Abr 2014 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, às 16horas, Monção(Valinha) e Pinhão(Santa Barbara), registavam *29ºC*.



29.0ºC máxima hoje na Galiza em Ribadavia (Ourense). Segundo Ogimet a máxima europea aconteceu em Murcia com 30.5ºC. Porem de novo os vales do Minho e Douro entre as regioes europeas mais quentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

Em Portugal, as 2 estações devem ter tido ido aos 30ºC,como sempre, amanha sabe-se o valor exacto.
Curiosamente, no Alentejo não houve calor nenhum.
Tem sido um episodio interessante de calor em alguns pontos da P.Iberica.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2014 às 09:41)

Nevando no norte de Grecia. Variko Florinas a menos de 700 metros.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 10:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Portugal, as 2 estações devem ter tido ido aos 30ºC,como sempre, amanha sabe-se o valor exacto.
> Curiosamente, no Alentejo não houve calor nenhum.
> Tem sido um episodio interessante de calor em alguns pontos da P.Iberica.



Não é inédito, nem raro, mas não é a regra nem é o padrão dominante por alguma razão as médias são mais baixas no Vale do Minho Norte de Portugal e Galiza, vejam de acordo com o Ferreiro a cálida Tui  no mês de Junho do ano passado:

Ok chegam ali uns dias em picos de calor a temperaturas muito elevadas mas depois com a mesma facilidade que aquece daquela maneira tem dias com máximas de 17º graus e mínimas de 10,11º com relativa facilidade mesmo nos meses quentes e está é a grande diferença entre o Norte Litoral de Portugal e a Galiza e o mediterrâneo é a cadência das temperaturas elevadas e das noites tropicais, etc neste sentido a diferença entre NW e  praticamente toda a PI:

Sat
6/1/2013 23° 12° 0 mm 0 CM   21° 12° 
Sun
6/2/2013 25° 14° 0 mm 0 CM   21° 12° 
Mon
6/3/2013 27° 17° 0 mm 0 CM   21° 12° 
Tue
6/4/2013 25° 15° 0 mm 0 CM   22° 12° 
Wed
6/5/2013 17° 12° 0 mm 0 CM   22° 12° 
Thu
6/6/2013 18° 13° 0 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Fri
6/7/2013 18° 13° 0 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Sat
6/8/2013 17° 12° 3 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Sun
6/9/2013 18° 13° 1 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Mon
6/10/2013 17° 14° 0 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Tue
6/11/2013 18° 16° 2 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Wed
6/12/2013 21° 15° 0 mm 0 CM   22° 13° 
Thu
6/13/2013 22° 14° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Fri
6/14/2013 19° 12° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Sat
6/15/2013 19° 13° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Sun
6/16/2013 19° 11° 16 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Mon
6/17/2013 17° 12° 30 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Tue
6/18/2013 20° 12° 10 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Wed
6/19/2013 19° 12° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 13° 
Thu
6/20/2013 18° 10° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Fri
6/21/2013 20° 13° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Sat
6/22/2013 20° 12° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Sun
6/23/2013 24° 13° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Mon
6/24/2013 30° 15° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Tue
6/25/2013 33° 20° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Wed
6/26/2013 33° 22° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Thu
6/27/2013 31° 22° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Fri
6/28/2013 32° 21° 0 mm 0 CM   23° 14° 
Sat
6/29/2013 35° 22° 0 mm 0 CM   24° 14° 
Sun
6/30/2013 34° 17° 0 mm 0 CM   24° 14°


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2014 às 12:22)

O verao pasado foi muito quente nas Rías Baixas galegas, com Vigo atingindo quase os 40 graus 4 dias.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08045&ano=2013&mes=7&day=20&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

No vale do Minho foi muito pior, chegando ate 43 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 12:26)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não é inédito, nem raro, mas não é a regra nem é o padrão dominante por alguma razão as médias são mais baixas no Vale do Minho Norte de Portugal e Galiza, vejam de acordo com o Ferreiro a cálida Tui  no mês de Junho do ano passado:
> 
> Ok chegam ali uns dias em picos de calor a temperaturas muito elevadas mas depois com a mesma facilidade que aquece daquela maneira tem dias com máximas de 17º graus e mínimas de 10,11º com relativa facilidade mesmo nos meses quentes e está é a grande diferença entre o Norte Litoral de Portugal e a Galiza e o mediterrâneo é a cadência das temperaturas elevadas e das noites tropicais, etc neste sentido a diferença entre NW e  praticamente toda a PI:



Ninguem disse que é inédito, nem padrão dominante, por alguma razão apelidei de "episodio interessante de calor". 
Nem falei em mediterrâneo, nem tão pouco fiz qualquer comparação, não entendo essa obsessão.

Meteste os dados de Junho, se colocares os 2 meses seguintes, os dados serão certamente bem diferentes.
Falando em minimas > 20ºC por lá (mediterrâneo) principalmente no Sul de Espanha,Baleares,costa grega e costa turca, são efectivamente impressionantes! 

A titulo de exemplo, Adana(turquia) tem como media da minima no mês de Agosto, uns escaldantes *23,8ºC*.
Palermo vem logo a seguir nos *23,6ºC*.
Aqui mais perto, Almeria nos *22ºC* (Agosto).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 12:40)

Ferreiro disse:


> O verao pasado foi muito quente nas Rías Baixas galegas, com Vigo atingindo quase os 40 graus 4 dias.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08045&ano=2013&mes=7&day=20&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
> 
> No vale do Minho foi muito pior, chegando ate 43 graus.



Sim, foi um mês incrivel, eu proprio fiz o registo mais quente dos ultimos 10 anos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 12:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ninguem disse que é inédito, nem padrão dominante, por alguma razão apelidei de "episodio interessante de calor".
> Nem falei em mediterrâneo, nem tão pouco fiz qualquer comparação, não entendo essa obsessão.
> 
> Meteste os dados de Junho, se colocares os 2 meses seguintes, os dados serão certamente bem diferentes.
> ...



Jonas87 coloquei o mês de Junho para dar uma pequena ideia, não foi para manipular informação, o ano passado foi um ano muito quente, mas porque não falamos do Verão de há 2 anos? aquele ano em que estavam dias de perto dos 40º graus no sul e de 20º graus no Litoral NW por exemplo? é assim que as médias são calculadas, em relação as comparações com o mediterrâneo gosto de fazê-las como as médias demonstram, o NW é assim, como teremos o exemplo de exactamente agora, tivemos este período quente nessas regiões e para a semana Tui,Valença do Minho,Monção, andarão com máximas de 13º,14º graus o mesmo se passará no Baixo Minho e Douro Litoral, enquanto no mediterrâneo chega ali a uma certa altura que a temperatura já não baixa mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 13:03)

PortugalWeather disse:


> o ano passado foi um ano muito quente, mas porque não falamos do Verão de há 2 anos? aquele ano em que estavam dias de perto dos 40º graus no sul e de 20º graus no Litoral NW por exemplo?



Falamos sem qualquer problema,acredita que eu sei bem o que é um verão pouco quente, ou pelo menos  períodos do verão onde registo máximas baixas, devido a forte nortada que assola a minha zona(uma das mais afectadas de todo o nosso litoral), com ventos médios de 50/60 e rajadas de 85 km/h, um vendaval incrivel.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 14:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falamos sem qualquer problema,acredita que eu sei bem o que é um verão pouco quente, ou pelo menos  períodos do verão onde registo máximas baixas, devido a forte nortada que assola a minha zona(uma das mais afectadas de todo o nosso litoral), com ventos médios de 50/60 e rajadas de 85 km/h, um vendaval incrivel.



Sim jonas_87 conheço muito bem a tua zona resido na Península de Setúbal onde os Verões são 5º,6º graus mais quentes que na Linha de Sintra, por algum motivo, os habitantes da linha de Sintra enchem as praias da margem sul, mas o que se sucede no Litoral Oeste(Região Oeste) ou na Região de Sines é um pouco diferente do padrão do Norte do Pais e da Galiza, pois tem haver com a circulação zonal, onde a região norte muitas vezes apanha de raspão com as depressões de Verão que se deslocam a Norte da PI, e isso faz muitas vezes a diferença, é um padrão que acontece muitas vezes no Verão, por vezes e não são assim tão poucas temos temperaturas de 30º graus ou mais em Lisboa e no Litoral Norte estão 20º graus, a região Oeste e de Sines são frescas no Verão mas por razões diferentes que na região NW, não tanto devido a massas de ar, mas sim ao facto de encontrarem-se a uma longitude mais Ocidental.


----------



## Costa (16 Abr 2014 às 16:07)

As médias mensais da temperatura máxima em Braga são as mesmas que Lisboa durante o verão, por isso não entendo o que significa "Litoral Norte" com 20ºC no verão.


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Abr 2014 às 16:18)

Meio velinha essa noticia tambem mais interessante, tempestade de vento tao forte que pessoas sao arrastada na Noruega 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKUipxR3bDc#t=61


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2014 às 16:20)

Hoje podemos outra vez atingir os 30 graus no vale do Minho, ja que agora em Ourense 29 graus.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 16:29)

Costa disse:


> As médias mensais da temperatura máxima em Braga são as mesmas que Lisboa durante o verão, por isso não entendo o que significa "Litoral Norte" com 20ºC no verão.





Isso tem uma explicação Braga está a cerca de 60-70 kms da costa, Lisboa a 10kms, Braga deverá ser comparada com Coruche ou Vendas Novas e ai vai ver quem tem as medias mais altas, Lisboa deverá ser comparada com estações que estejam a 10-20kms da costa, isto caso queiramos ser justos. Mas penso que o geografo Orlando Ribeiro explicou muito bem estas questões, na minha opinião e na opinião das normas não estava errado.
Alcochete ou Porto Alto, Samora Correia  a menos kms de distancia da costa, já tem uma diferença considerável de temperaturas máximas comparativamente com Braga é que nem existe comparação.
Para não referir as  médias totais onde existe uma diferença de 3º,4º graus, que o geografo Orlando Ribeiro descreveu, para não falar da percipitação, era bom que o pais fosse todo igual,mas não o é.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 17:02)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Isso tem uma explicação Braga está a cerca de 60-70 kms da costa



Braga está  a 30 kms da linha de costa.
Para quem cita tantas vezes o Orlando Ribeiro, não devia mandar calinadas dessas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 17:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Braga está  a 30 kms da linha de costa.



Tens praticamente  razão, iria corrigir esse mesmo erro, está a 37 kms comparei com Viana do Castelo, desculpem o erro, mas mesmo assim o raciocínio mantem-se o Ribatejo Sul e Alentejo a 30-50 kms da costa de Lisboa é bem mais quente que Braga a nível de  temp. maximas


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 17:12)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Tens praticamente  razão, iria corrigir esse mesmo erro, está a 37 kms comparei com Viana do Castelo, desculpem o erro, mas mesmo assim o raciocínio mantem-se o Ribatejo Sul e Alentejo a 30-50 kms da costa de Lisboa é bem mais quente que Braga a nível de  temp. maximas



São 30/31 kms acabados de medir no GEarth.
Claro que é mais quente, isso não é novidade para ninguém, mas atenção ao falar em Coruche, pois a vila está no vale do sorraia.
_______



Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje podemos outra vez atingir os 30 graus no vale do Minho, ja que agora em Ourense 29 graus.



Do lado português, está menos quente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 17:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> São 30/31 kms acabados de medir no GEarth.
> Claro que é mais quente, isso não é novidade para ninguém, mas atenção ao falar em Coruche, pois a vila está no vale do sorraia.



 acho que estou a dizer uma lapalissada é uma realidade, Coruche é brutal a nível de calor a fala-se muito de Pinhão,Vale do Douro onde faz muito calor mas curiosamente as medias andam pelos 24º graus em Pinhão e actualmente o Vale do Minho, mas o Alentejo e o Ribatejo tem zonas brutais a nível de calor, Montemor, Vendas Novas, Salvaterra, Santarem, Mora, Ponte de Sor,  etc são tudo Pinhões para não falar que é uma área geográfica muito mais extensa territorialmente e não se confine a zonas mais localizadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 17:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Coruche é brutal a nível de calor a fala-se muito de Pinhão,Vale do Douro onde faz muito calor mas curiosamente as medias andam pelos 24º graus em Pinhão



Medias andam pelos 24º? Falando na media mensal da máxima de Julho em Pinhão,Santa Barbara, segundo uma normal  muito antiga (série 1931-1960), o valor é de *33,5ºC*...
Volto a carregar na mesma tecla, a estação nem está junto ao rio, imagina se estivesse...

Não conheço o local, mas tenho muito curiosidade em lá ir um dia.
Alguns membros do  forum, já partilharam algumas historias incríveis sobre o potencial térmico daquela região junto ao Douro,isto no verão passado, no seguimento Litoral norte.

PS: Peço desculpa aos moderadores/administradores pelo facto de estar a fugir ao tema deste tópico.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 17:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Medias andam pelos 24º? Falando na media mensal da máxima de Julho em Pinhão,Santa Barbara, segundo uma normal  muito antiga (série 1931-1960), o valor é de *33,5ºC*...
> Volto a carregar na mesma tecla, a estação nem está junto ao rio, imagina se estivesse...
> 
> 
> PS: Peço desculpa aos moderadores/administradores pelo facto de estar a fugir ao tema deste tópico.



As temperaturas de Pinhão nos meses de Julho e Agosto devem ser:

Temp. Média da maxima: 30-32º graus
Temp. Média da mínima: 14-17º graus

a média deve andar á volta dos 22,5º para quem puxa a brasa para a frescura 24,5º para quem puxa a brasa para o calor, não deve fugir disso mesmo.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2014 às 18:36)

Média de Julho para a estação do Pinhão (1951-1980):

Média das máximas: 32,5ºC
Média das minimas: 16,4ºC
Média: 24,4ºC


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...-do-pinhao-santa-barbara-4346.html#post205773

De uma vez por todas deixem-se do puxa para um lado e para o outro... o clima é o que é... não é de modas ou vontades.


----------



## Costa (16 Abr 2014 às 18:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Medias andam pelos 24º? Falando na media mensal da máxima de Julho em Pinhão,Santa Barbara, segundo uma normal  muito antiga (série 1931-1960), o valor é de *33,5ºC*...



Se a média é 33.5ºC na série 31-60 agora deverá rondar os 34ºC, visto que todas as médias subiram substancialmente em Portugal nos últimos anos, ainda para mais comparando com essa média que nem é 71-00.

Quanto ao resto, nem vale a pena comentar, alguém que afirma que Braga está a 70km da costa não tem noção do que está falar.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 18:42)

Costa disse:


> Se a média é 33.5ºC na série 31-60 agora deverá rondar os 34ºC, visto que todas as médias subiram substancialmente em Portugal nos últimos anos, ainda para mais comparando com essa média que nem é 71-00.
> 
> Quanto ao resto, nem vale a pena comentar, alguém que afirma que Braga está a 70km da costa não tem noção do que está falar.



Claro que sim é isso e Barcelona estar a á mesma distancia do Norte de africa que o Norte de Portugal  essa foi excelente


----------



## Costa (16 Abr 2014 às 18:44)

Era suposto eu ter percebido a piada?


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 18:46)

Relativo as medias de Pinhão, não sei a fonte do jonas_87 dos 33,5º graus se é o IM, nem sei os critérios exigentíssimos das estações meteorológicas que são exigidas as estações gregas, italiana, espanholas, turcas se essa de Pinhão obedece a todos os critérios, mas de acordo com um site de promoção turístico as medias são as que indiquei:

http://www.zoover.pt/portugal/porto/pinhao/tempo


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 18:56)

O off-topic, na minha opinião deve ficar por aqui,  da minha parte, não sei bem o que se quer provar, mas o mais a natural que o sul e centro de Portugal seja bem mais quente que o Litoral Norte , relativo aos micro-climas do Alto Douro extremamente quentes o que digo é que existem vários Pinhões no Alentejo e Ribatejo, mas também entendo que os Vales do Douro sejam muito valorizados pois não é o dominante na região como os próprios mapas do Atlas Ibérico demonstram, alias o que eu digo apenas está em concordância com o Atlas Ibérico por exemplo.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2014 às 19:16)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Relativo as medias de Pinhão, não sei a fonte do jonas_87 dos 33,5º graus se é o IM, nem sei os critérios exigentíssimos das estações meteorológicas que são exigidas as estações gregas, italiana, espanholas, turcas se essa de Pinhão obedece a todos os critérios, mas de acordo com um site de promoção turístico as medias são as que indiquei:
> 
> http://www.zoover.pt/portugal/porto/pinhao/tempo



Por favor... Se queres ser levado a sério (como eu penso que queres) colocar um site turístico é no mínimo surreal. Coloquei num post, lá atrás as médias OFICIAIS. A estação sendo mais, menos, ou assim assim representativa (o que sinceramente não me preocupa nem um bocadinho) apresenta dados oficiais. Se uns acham quente, ou outros frio é problema deles. Normais climatológicas oficiais valem por si.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2014 às 19:26)

Mais surreal é citar Orlando Ribeiro e depois usar os tais sites turisticos.
Bem,da minha parte acabou-se a conversa,da treta diga-se.
_____________________

Granada voltou a registar uma máxima elevada.







______

O ponto mais alto da Alemanha,Zugspitze, teve hoje um dos dias mais frios de sempre, do presente mês.

Extremos térmicos: *-12,1 */ *-16,1ºC*

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10961&ano=2014&mes=4&day=16&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


Foto à cota 2600m


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Abr 2014 às 19:38)

vitamos disse:


> Por favor... Se queres ser levado a sério (como eu penso que queres) colocar um site turístico é no mínimo surreal. Coloquei num post, lá atrás as médias OFICIAIS. A estação sendo mais, menos, ou assim assim representativa (o que sinceramente não me preocupa nem um bocadinho) apresenta dados oficiais. Se uns acham quente, ou outros frio é problema deles. Normais climatológicas oficiais valem por si.



Tem razão vitamos, mas foi o melhor que consegui, também sou apologista de se confirmar tudo como dados oficiais , mas neste caso desta estação ser difícil a pesquisa das médias climáticas cai nessa tentação.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2014 às 21:46)

Hoje tambem foi quente no vale do Minho, Monforte de Lemos superou os 29ºC, pelo que um dia mais em este abril 2014 o Minho figura no top do calor europeo.






Enquanto a esa Zenica de Bosnia que fascinou ao PortugalWeather com as suas máximas elevadas, foi de mais a menos em este abril 2014, e hoje nem sequer atingiu os 10ºC de máxima.


----------



## james (16 Abr 2014 às 22:06)

Permitam - me uma questao :

Vejo por aqui tanta gente fascinada com o micro - clima de Moncao ( Onde se produz o fabuloso vinho alvarinho   e so nessa regiao . deve ser coincidencia com certeza ) E nao vejo ninguem fascinado com o micro -clima da Serra de Monchique no Algarve . por exemplo . onde chove o dobro ou mais do restante territorio e onde se ve especies vegetais que so la aparecem no Algarve .

A mim fascinam -me estes micro -climas que fogem um pouco ao padrao da respetiva regiao . 

 Boa noite , vou continuar o meu exilio .


----------



## 1337 (16 Abr 2014 às 22:50)

james disse:


> Permitam - me uma questao :
> 
> Vejo por aqui tanta gente fascinada com o micro - clima de Moncao ( Onde se produz o fabuloso vinho alvarinho   e so nessa regiao . deve ser coincidencia com certeza ) E nao vejo ninguem fascinado com o micro -clima da Serra de Monchique no Algarve . por exemplo . onde chove o dobro ou mais do restante territorio e onde se ve especies vegetais que so la aparecem no Algarve .
> 
> ...



É normal que chova mais numa serra de 900 m  que nas regiões a cota 0 , para isso tens as serras do gerês com 3500 mm anuais e tem espécies que também só lá existem. Aqui estamos a discutir temperaturas da Europa com as temperaturas de Portugal


----------



## Aurélio (16 Abr 2014 às 22:57)

1337 disse:


> É normal que chova mais numa serra de 900 m  que nas regiões a cota 0 , para isso tens as serras do gerês com 3500 mm anuais e tem espécies que também só lá existem. Aqui estamos a discutir temperaturas da Europa com as temperaturas de Portugal



A Serra de Monchique não tem 900 metros, o pico da Foia na Serra de Monchique essa sim tem 900 metros, e além disso o James tem completamente razão, lá chove cerca de 1600 mm anuais e encontras espécies que provavelmente só existem no Minho.
Do mesmo modo que tens a região do Caldeirão no Algarve com cerca 1100 mm anuais, tens São Brás de Alportel a prai uns 300 mm ou nem isso de altitude e tem cerca de 900 mm anuais.

Relativamente ao discutir temperaturas na Europa vs Portugal há muito tempo que isto não é um Seguimento Europa, mas sim a discutir clima de Portugal vs clima na Europa !


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2014 às 01:01)

Ferreiro disse:


>



Essas mudanças bruscas de temperatura na Bósnia são impressionantes,em poucos dias, tudo muda, segundo consta é normal por lá.
A outra escala, e bem mais agressivo, acontece na Mongólia.
Atenção, não estou a comparar nada... mais vale avisar, não vá surgir o _síndrome da comparação_.


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Abr 2014 às 08:10)

Nos Estados Unidos e principalmente próximo às Montanhas Rochosas, também costumam ter variações bastante agressivas, como por exemplo Denver.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2014&mes=04&day=17&hora=06&ind=72565




jonas_87 disse:


> Essas mudanças bruscas de temperatura na Bósnia são impressionantes,em poucos dias, tudo muda, segundo consta é normal por lá.
> A outra escala, e bem mais agressivo, acontece na Mongólia.
> Atenção, não estou a comparar nada... mais vale avisar, não vá surgir o _síndrome da comparação_.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Abr 2014 às 11:59)

Kevin_ disse:


> Nos Estados Unidos e principalmente próximo às Montanhas Rochosas, também costumam ter variações bastante agressivas, como por exemplo Denver.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2014&mes=04&day=17&hora=06&ind=72565



Ui a Europa ao pé dos EUA é temperada e sem amplitudes térmicas, o clima continental dos EUA aproxima-se é do clima Russo, mas no Verão mais quente. os Verões nos EUA tirando na Costa Oeste do Norte da Califórnia até Seatle e ilha de Vancouver, é todo ele praticamente mais quente que em Portugal.


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Abr 2014 às 12:45)

Sim, lembro-me do ano passar a temperatura no "Vale da Morte" andar semanas seguidas com máximas a superar ligeiramente os 50°C e minimas de 37°C... Que forno




PortugalWeather disse:


> Ui a Europa ao pé dos EUA é temperada e sem amplitudes térmicas, o clima continental dos EUA aproxima-se é do clima Russo, mas no Verão mais quente. os Verões nos EUA tirando na Costa Oeste do Norte da Califórnia até Seatle e ilha de Vancouver, é todo ele praticamente mais quente que em Portugal.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Abr 2014 às 14:44)

Kevin_ disse:


> Sim, lembro-me do ano passar a temperatura no "Vale da Morte" andar semanas seguidas com máximas a superar ligeiramente os 50°C e minimas de 37°C... Que forno



E no Inverno o Death Valley atinge com facilidade temperaturas que aqui na Europa so se registam na Bielorrusia, Ucranias, Russias,Roménias ou pontos mais altos dos Alpes.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2014 às 15:44)

PortugalWeather disse:


> E no Inverno o Death Valley atinge com facilidade temperaturas que aqui na Europa so se registam na Bielorrusia, Ucranias, Russias,Roménias ou pontos mais altos dos Alpes.



Nao é certo. Os invernos no Death Valley sao muito temperados.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2014 às 16:01)

PortugalWeather disse:


> E no Inverno o Death Valley atinge com facilidade temperaturas que aqui na Europa so se registam na Bielorrusia, Ucranias, Russias,Roménias ou pontos mais altos dos Alpes.



Que temperaturas atinge, no Inverno e com facilidade, o Death Valley, que só se registam nos países do leste da Europa e nos pontos mais altos dos Alpes?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2014 às 16:10)

O record europeu deste ano, 32,8ºC, deve ser batido esta tarde na Peninsula Ibérica.


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Abr 2014 às 16:28)

O recorde de temperatura mais baixa parece ser -15°F, ou seja, -26°C. Fonte nao confirmada.

http://voices.yahoo.com/ten-coldest-temperatures-ever-recorded-death-valley-12376434.html?cat=37





AnDré disse:


> Que temperaturas atinge, no Inverno e com facilidade, o Death Valley, que só se registam nos países do leste da Europa e nos pontos mais altos dos Alpes?


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Abr 2014 às 16:29)

AnDré disse:


> Que temperaturas atinge, no Inverno e com facilidade, o Death Valley, que só se registam nos países do leste da Europa e nos pontos mais altos dos Alpes?



Sem duvida tem razão,pensei que fizesse mais frio e chegasse aos -15; -20º, pelos vistos não, é amenizado pela sua localização mais a Oeste e estar já no lado Oeste das Montanhas rochosas faz toda a diferença, mais um erro de simpatia que cometi  obrigado por estarem atentos, sempre vou corrigindo alguns erros o que é sempre bom!


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Abr 2014 às 16:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> O record europeu deste ano, 32,8ºC, deve ser batido esta tarde na Peninsula Ibérica.



Mas agora vêm ai a frescura e o calor irá parar para o Sudeste europeu, poderá haver a hipótese desse record ser batido ou não e lá voltarão as máximas de 13º,14º graus para o Vale do Minho.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2014 às 16:50)

Dados oficiais no Death Valley. No periodo 1981-2010 a temperatura mínima atingida foi de somente -9 graus e a media de janeiro é de 12 graus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Valley


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2014 às 16:56)

Hoje superamos de novo os 30 graus no Minho.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Abr 2014 às 17:14)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dados oficiais no Death Valley. No periodo 1981-2010 a temperatura mínima atingida foi de somente -9 graus e a media de janeiro é de 12 graus.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Valley



ok ja aprendi algo pensei q fosse mais frio! mas as regiões do Midwest mesmo a latitudes baixas sao extremamente frias


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2014 às 19:36)

Top 20 do calor europeo segundo Ogimet. Porem em esta lista faltam muitas cidades e locais da península ibérica, por exemplo

Ourense 30.9ºC
Badajoz (cidade) 31.9ºC

Monçao 30ºC
Elvas 31ºC
Pinhao 32ºC

Os dados das portuguesas sao aproximaçoes, segundo os gráficos do IPMA


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2014 às 19:48)

Pelo contrario, a famosa Zenica 345 metros teve hoje uma máxima de 5.7ºC. Na capital, Sarajevo, nevou de novo, com espessura de 7 cm sobre o solo. A ver se nos vales do Minho e Douro atingimos as mesmas temperaturas a próxima semana...


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

Ribadavia 32.4ºC!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Abr 2014 às 20:50)

Hoje aínda atingimos os 30ºC no vale do Minho, em Monforte de Lemos (Lugo).


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 12:37)

Chegou o fresco á Galiza. Estas foram as temperaturas máximas atingidas nos últimos dias em *Ribadavia *112 metros (vale do Minho).

8 abril  26.5ºC
9 abril  29.8ºC
10 abril  28.9ºC
11 abril  24.4ºC
12 abril  24.7ºC
13 abril  29.7ºC
14 abril  25.8ºC
15 abril  29.0ºC
16 abril 28.8ºC
17 abril 32.4ºC
18 abril 24.8ºC




Temperaturas ainda mais altas no vale do Douro (*Pinhao*), máximas sempre por cima dos 27ºC.


----------



## irpsit (21 Abr 2014 às 01:58)

Não tenho reportado muito.

Mas aqui da Islândia depois de um ínicio de Abril ameno com temperaturas a rondar os 6-8ºC, a temperatura desceu e registei -10ºC de mínima outro dia, e a temperatura desde há 1 semana ronda os 0ºC (que é a normal climática) com muita neve.

Desde a passada segunda, sempre em regime de aguaceiros fortes de neve e granizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2014 às 13:29)

Tarde bem agradável na costa S/SO turca, já ia um mergulho. 







Agua do mar a 19/20ºC, uma maravilha.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 09:07)

Novo record na europa. 
Ferreiro, consegues confirmar o valor?

Top20 de ontem.


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Abr 2014 às 10:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Novo record na europa.
> Ferreiro, consegues confirmar o valor?
> 
> Top20 de ontem.



  
A mim não me surpreende, afinal as médias sempre representam algo. Como representaram durante praticamente todos os meses.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 10:49)

PortugalWeather disse:


> A mim não me surpreende, afinal as médias sempre representam algo. Como representaram durante praticamente todos os meses.



Falando de Heraklion, a temperatura mais alta de sempre no mês de Abril, é de 34,5ºC, portanto claro que este valor é surpreendente, pouco comum nesta altura do ano.
A media das maximas  é de 20,2ºC...
Todos os outros locais estão tambem com temperaturas acima da media.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Abr 2014 às 15:39)

No NO da península, Galiza, temos estes dias temperaturas muito mais frescas, porem ainda assim as máximas em Ourense ficam entre 16 e 20 graus. Nada que ver com a neve dos Balcas a 600 metros de dias atrás.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2014 às 10:46)

No suleste da península ibérica continuam com uma seca extrema, agravada pelas altas temperaturas. Exemplo, a media das máximas de abril em Murcia é de 22.5ºC (1971-2000), porem em este abril  2014 quase todos os dias as temperaturas superam os 27ºC:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08429&ano=2014&mes=4&day=25&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Nenhuma outra regiao europea esta padecemdo temperaturas tao altas durante tantos dias seguidos. Exemplo, Heraklion (Creta) leva somente tres dias com calor (mais de 25ºC), porem os demais dias as temperaturas foram inclusive frescas:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16754&ano=2014&mes=4&day=25&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 10:59)

Hoje, Adana(Turquia) deve registar outra maxima elevada/figurar no top europeu, neste momento(13:00) estão *32ºC*.

Lefkoniko,Chipre segue nos *35ºC*!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2014 às 11:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando de Heraklion, a temperatura mais alta de sempre no mês de Abril, é de 34,5ºC, portanto claro que este valor é surpreendente, pouco comum nesta altura do ano.
> A media das maximas  é de 20,2ºC...
> Todos os outros locais estão tambem com temperaturas acima da media.



Acho que os 34.0ºC sao correctos. A media das máximas de Abril em Ourense é de 19.0ºC , incrivelbmente perto da cidade grega. E que o vale do Minho, cando sae o sol, quenta, quenta e quenta, por muito que algum venda o contrario.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 11:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> Acho que os 34.0ºC sao correctos. A media das máximas de Abril em Ourense é de 19.0ºC , incrivelbmente perto da cidade grega. E que o vale do Minho, cando sae o sol, quenta, quenta e quenta, por muito que algum venda o contrario.



Hoje Lefkoniko vai bater esses 34ºC, alias já bateu essa máxima, logo sabemos o valor exacto. 
O ECMWF mete 36ºC de temp.maxima para hoje, impressionante.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2014 às 11:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje Lefkoniko vai bater esses 34ºC, alias já bateu essa máxima, logo sabemos o valor exacto.
> O ECMWF mete 36ºC de temp.maxima para hoje, impressionante.



Sim, porem Lefkoniko geográficamente é asiática. Tem de europea o mesmo que as ilhas Canarias.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2014 às 12:49)

Hoje nevou em O Cebreiro 1300 metros (Lugo). Agora ja derreteu a neve.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2014 às 16:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Acho que os 34.0ºC sao correctos. A media das máximas de Abril em Ourense é de 19.0ºC , incrivelbmente perto da cidade grega. E que o vale do Minho, cando sae o sol, quenta, quenta e quenta, por muito que algum venda o contrario.



Por isso e que o vale do minho e tao verde ,. mesmo que se esteja em agosto , e por ser tao quente .


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2014 às 16:31)

james disse:


> Por isso e que o vale do minho e tao verde ,. mesmo que se esteja em agosto , e por ser tao quente .



Em Ourense a media das máximas em agosto é de 29.9ºC

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1690A&k=gal


Em Heraklion (Creta) a media das máximas em agosto é de 28.5ºC 

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Heraklion

Lamento a decepçao.

A media das mínimas pelo contrario é mais alta na cidade grega.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2014 às 18:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Ourense a media das máximas em agosto é de 29.9ºC
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1690A&k=gal
> 
> ...





Eu so te ouco falar em Ourense , principalmente , e   a unica cidade no Vale do minho ?

Ja agora , Orense fica num vale profundo , bem para  o interior  ,. numa zona de transicao litoral -interior , correspondendo mais ou menos a transicao Minho -Tras os Montes em Portugal .


----------



## camrov8 (25 Abr 2014 às 19:00)

não se pode comparar portugal com o mediterraneo, se vamos para as cidades mais quentes é absoluto ou médias. porque no mediterraneo não existe nortada e é maior o efeito da continentalidade, o proprio mediterraneo é varios ºc mais quente que o atlântico mesmo no inverno, e no inverno neva em pontos que são bem quentes no verão


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 19:28)

Belas temperaturas 

*Iskenderun* teve um registo impressionante, a máxima absoluta de Abril é de *36ºC*,  o registo de hoje está *13ºC* acima da media(t.max) do presente mês, valor histórico.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Abr 2014 às 20:36)

Estes dias sao de novo Espanha e Portugal os mais quentes da Europa. Hoje 32 em Murcia e 28 em Faro.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=04&day=28&hora=18&Enviar=Ver


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mai 2014 às 07:48)

Ontem houve pelo menos 4 tornados/tromba-d'água no norte da Itália.
Cinco pessoas ficaram feridas.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mai 2014 às 19:31)

Continuam Espanha e Portugal no top quente da Europa.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=05&day=01&hora=18&Enviar=Ver

Nao aparecem na listagem Badajoz (cidade) e Castro Marim com 30 graus e Elvas com 29. No norte de Portugal, Pinhao superou os 27ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2014 às 23:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Continuam Espanha e Portugal no top quente da Europa.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=05&day=01&hora=18&Enviar=Ver
> 
> Nao aparecem na listagem Badajoz (cidade) e Castro Marim com 30 graus e Elvas com 29. No norte de Portugal, Pinhao superou os 27ºC.



Ferreiro, agora a rede do IPMA está mais composta, regressaram varias estações, algumas das quais apresentam registos elevados de temperatura, como por exemplo Alcacer do Sal e Alvalade do Sado. 
Infelizmente, Alvega e Amareleja continuam sem dados.
A partir de amanha é que vai aquecer bem, venham lá esses registos tórridos.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2014 às 13:36)

Europa... 11h00UTC






Fonte: sat24.com​


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Mai 2014 às 19:21)

Ainda que a rede meteorológica Meteoclimatic nao é oficial, destacam Córdoba (ciudad jardín) com 34.3ºC e Sitio das Fontes-Lagoa (Faro) com 33.3ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Mai 2014 às 08:29)

Foi preciso vir até à Austria (Viena) uma semana para assistir à maior trovoada dos últimos, talvez, 2 anos. Uma trovoada típica de final de tarde, com muitos relâmpagos a rasgar o céu e vários estrondos, alguns muito perto. Passou-se tudo entre as 19h e as 21h de ontem (sem intervalos), com bastante chuva e algum granizo também.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Mai 2014 às 14:25)

tempo tipico da europa central e leste agora que vem o calor


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Ciclone Theresa provocou chuvas fortes e granizo na Itália.
Uma morte foi confirmada devido as inundações na região de Marche.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Mai 2014 às 19:42)

A península Ibérica continúa no top quente da Europa, com mais de 30ºC em muitas estaçoes da Espanha e Portugal. Aquí na Galiza, Ourense ja quase 30ºC, ontem e hoxe de novo. 

A listagem de Ogimet.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=05&day=04&hora=18&Enviar=Ver





Pelo contrario, neva a baixa altitude no norte da Europa. Roros 600 metros, sul da Noruega.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Mai 2014 às 20:02)

Ribadavia (vale do Minho) 30.8ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&w=1&datos=img


El Granado (vale do Guadiana), na fronteira con Portugal 33.5ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmax


Para os que gostam de comparar o calor da Europa Central com o da península ibérica, Praga hoje teve uma máxima de 11ºC, ontem de 7ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mai 2014 às 22:34)

fiquei a saber que na ucrania na zona de tchernobil no verão chega aos 40ºc com muita humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 09:45)

Ferreiro, ontem por cá tivemos uma máxima de *32,5ºC* em Coruche, e *32,4ºC* em Tomar.
Dia quente, mas nada de outro mundo.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2014 às 13:22)

Tromba d`água na Itália



*O mau tempo desloca-se para o sudeste europeu...*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 20:07)

Nova máxima do ano na Península Ibérica.






Nota: A estação encontra-se na fronteira, junto ao Guadiana.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mai 2014 às 20:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nova máxima do ano na Península Ibérica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Máxima da Península e da Europa.
Somente a Península Ibérica, pela sua continentalidade, pode ter a máxima europea durante semanas consecutivas. Na Italia e na Grecia as ondas de calor sao fortes, porem duram poucos dias. Os Balcas têm continentalidade, porem ficam demasiado ao norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 22:12)

Um membro do forum esteve hoje em  El Granado, faço ideia a brasa. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...imento-sul-maio-2014-a-7681-2.html#post427627


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2014 às 20:09)

Um dia mais continua a Península Ibérica no top quente da Europa. O pais mais quente foi Espanha, por cima dos 34ºC em Córdoba, o segundo Portugal, por cima dos 31ºC em Alcoutim ou Castro Verde, e tambem por cima dos 30ºC em Elvas, ainda que estas estaçoes nao aparecem na listagem de Ogimet.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2014 às 20:27)

Madrid primeira capital europea en superar os 30ºC, apesar da sua elevada altitude (mais de 600 metros)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2014&mes=5&day=6&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Porem Lisboa teve o outro dia quase 30ºC, e de feito alguma estaçao Ruema superou os 30ºC.


----------



## Kevin_ (7 Mai 2014 às 07:42)

Quarta cidade mais quente na Europa segundo o OGIMET: "BATMAN" na Turquia, alguma correlação com a industria cinematográfica?





Ferreiro disse:


> Um dia mais continua a Península Ibérica no top quente da Europa. O pais mais quente foi Espanha, por cima dos 34ºC em Córdoba, o segundo Portugal, por cima dos 31ºC em Alcoutim ou Castro Verde, e tambem por cima dos 30ºC em Elvas, ainda que estas estaçoes nao aparecem na listagem de Ogimet.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Mai 2014 às 08:37)

Kevin_ disse:


> Quarta cidade mais quente na Europa segundo o OGIMET: "BATMAN" na Turquia, alguma correlação com a industria cinematográfica?



Esa cidade de nome cinematográfico é asiática.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2014 às 08:50)

Kevin_ disse:


> Quarta cidade mais quente na Europa segundo o OGIMET: "BATMAN" na Turquia, alguma correlação com a industria cinematográfica?



Tem um nome curioso,apenas isso, Batman é uma das cidades mais quentes do país (nos meses de verão). A media das máximas é bem elevada, 39,6ºC (Julho), 39,2(Agosto).
Os extremos absolutos são incríveis: -24ºC / 48,8ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Mai 2014 às 09:12)

Novo record de media das máximas no mes de abril em Murcia:

http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...=0&k=mur&l=7178I&datos=det&x=7178I&m=4&v=TMMA

Tambem em Murcia-aeroporto de Alcantarilla

http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...?w=0&k=mur&l=7228&datos=det&x=7228&m=4&v=TMMA

Esses 27.9ºC e 27.7ºC sao 5ºC por cima da media histórica 1971-2000 que é de 22.5ºC, uma barbaridade. Acho que nenhuma cidade europea teve nunca uma media das máximas tao elevada. O mau é a seca, que está arruinando ós agricultores do mediterráneo espanhol.


----------



## AJB (7 Mai 2014 às 10:07)

Ferreiro disse:


> Novo record de media das máximas no mes de abril em Murcia:
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/servicioscli...=0&k=mur&l=7178I&datos=det&x=7178I&m=4&v=TMMA
> 
> ...



Sim...normalmente quando o Oeste Peninsular tem humidade e água em abundancia, o Leste esta ao contrário...isso reflete se nos incêndios florestais (aconteceu em Valencia ha 3 anos e ja este ano)...


----------



## hurricane (7 Mai 2014 às 12:22)

Pela Bélgica o tempo tem andado instável, com trovoada e chuva! A temperatura tem andado dentro da média. Não muito baixa. a rondar os 15ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2014 às 12:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Madrid primeira capital europea en superar os 30ºC, apesar da sua elevada altitude (mais de 600 metros)
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2014&mes=5&day=6&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> 
> Porem Lisboa teve o outro dia quase 30ºC, e de feito alguma estaçao Ruema superou os 30ºC.



Lisboa, além da Gago Coutinho e do Geofísico (que tem estado off) tem uma outra EMA na Tapada da Ajuda.
Acho que essa EMA da Tapada da Ajuda atingiu os 30ºC no passado dia 2 de Maio:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mai 2014 às 21:36)

Neve em Moscou - 07/05


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Mai 2014 às 17:05)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Neve em Moscou - 07/05



 Moscovo é Moscovo isto tem haver com os padrões seguramente já houve Maios com neve nas montanhas ibéricas nomeadamente nos Picos da Europa e mesmo na Serra da Estrela já o aconteceu certamente alias basta vermos o Maio do ano passado para constactarmos isso se não nevou foi porque não calhou.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mai 2014 às 20:16)

A frança foi hoje o terceiro país mais quente da Europa. O primeiro foi, uma vez mais, Espanha e o segundo, tambem uma vez mais, Portugal. No vale do Minho, Ribadavia superou de novo os 30 graus, e Elvas, no Guadiana portugués, e Pinhao, no Tejo, chegaram ate 32.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=05&day=09&hora=18&Enviar=Ver

É sorprendente que a França atingiu os 30 graus antes que Italia ou  a Grecia continental.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Mai 2014 às 15:57)

Ferreiro disse:


> A frança foi hoje o terceiro país mais quente da Europa. O primeiro foi, uma vez mais, Espanha e o segundo, tambem uma vez mais, Portugal. No vale do Minho, Ribadavia superou de novo os 30 graus, e Elvas, no Guadiana portugués, e Pinhao, no Tejo, chegaram ate 32.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=05&day=09&hora=18&Enviar=Ver
> 
> É sorprendente que a França atingiu os 30 graus antes que Italia ou  a Grecia continental.



Pois, pois o problema são as medias sejam elas quais forem, coitados do Vale do Minho seja no lado português ou galego, comparando com o mediterrâneo italiano, grego, da sardenha ou da corsega ou outra região qualquer, mas disso o Ferreiro evita falar, isso de dar goleadas de vez em quando e depois perder o campeonato tem muito poucos resultados práticos.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 18:22)

Nova máxima do ano na Europa.

*Xativa,Valência*: *36,5ºC*
Grande brasa.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2014 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nova máxima do ano na Europa.
> 
> *Xativa,Valência*: *36,5ºC*
> Grande brasa.



É o que tem o vento do oeste na regiao de Valencia.
E Portugal de novo o segundo país mais quente da Europa, com 32ºC em Elvas.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 18:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> É o que tem o vento do oeste na regiao de Valencia.
> E Portugal de novo o segundo país mais quente da Europa, com 32ºC em Elvas.



O vento de Oeste foi apenas de madrugada e inicio da manhã, durante o dia o vento variou um pouco, mas nunca soprou de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2014 às 21:07)

Muito calor, nova máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2014 às 21:30)

Sucedem-se os dias tórridos na Andaluzia.

Interessante a sequencia de t.maximas em Cordoba, a estação encontra-se colada ao rio Guadalquivir.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mai 2014 às 08:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sucedem-se os dias tórridos na Andaluzia.
> 
> Interessante a sequencia de t.maximas em Cordoba, a estação encontra-se colada ao rio Guadalquivir.



E ontem depois de muitos dias, uma cidade italiana (Catania 32.8ºC) superou ás cidades portuguesas en calor (a mais quente acho que foi Portimao com mais ou menos 32.5ºC) .


----------



## Costa (13 Mai 2014 às 12:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> E ontem depois de muitos dias, uma cidade italiana (Catania 32.8ºC) superou ás cidades portuguesas en calor (a mais quente acho que foi Portimao com mais ou menos 32.5ºC) .



Ou não 



ecobcg disse:


> *35,2ºC *  de máxima hoje no Sítio das Fontes!
> Ainda fui lá ver se alguém tinha ateado uma fogueira debaixo da estação, mas não ... estava mesmo era calor por lá! E tudo ok com a estação... sem camada de terra em cima nem nada...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 12:18)

Exacto, máxima bem elevada no Sitio das Fontes. 
Embora não possamos falar no abstrato, pois não temos dados, acredito que Amareleja tem tido máximas igualmente elevadas.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mai 2014 às 12:18)

Costa disse:


> Ou não



Certo, tambem El Granado, que pode ser considerada tanto espanhola como portuguesa (fica na mesma fronteira) chegou a 35.2ºC ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 20:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> E ontem depois de muitos dias, uma cidade italiana (Catania 32.8ºC) superou ás cidades portuguesas en calor (a mais quente acho que foi Portimao com mais ou menos 32.5ºC) .



Já foram publicadas as máximas de ontem, Portimão(Aeródromo) foi aos *33,5ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2014 às 11:20)

Porem ontem si que uma cidade italiana, Catania, superou ás portuguesas, ja que chegou ate 35.2ºC, a primeira vez que acontece em muitos dias. Aínda que a máxima aconteceu na península ibérica: Cordoba 36.0ºC.


http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=05&day=14&hora=06&Enviar=Ver


Porem hoje de novo Portugal será mais quente que Sicilia.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 11:51)

Ferreiro disse:


> Porem ontem si que uma cidade italiana, Catania, superou ás portuguesas, ja que chegou ate 35.2ºC, a primeira vez que acontece em muitos dias. Aínda que a máxima aconteceu na península ibérica: Cordoba 36.0ºC.



Ainda não tinha visto o ranking de ontem, impressionantes esses 35,2ºC em Catania.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2014 às 12:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda não tinha visto o ranking de ontem, impressionantes esses 35,2ºC em Catania.



O mais incrivel é que enquanto na Sicilia atingiram ontem os 35ºC, nos Apeninos nevou hoje a 1395 metros (Pescocontanzo).


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 13:18)

Tudo muito bem, estamos a ter uma semana quentinha depois de termos um padrão até ontem onde tivemos diferenças enormes entre Norte e Sul do território com diferenças de 10º-12º graus entre o Minho/Douro Litoral e Baixo Alentejo/ Algarve, a partir de ontem entramos numa circulação de leste com que fez com o que o Litoral Norte tenha uns diazitos quentinhos, apesar de noites abaixo dos 15º graus genericamente mas com máximas a rondar os 30º, nada de extraordinário, até aqui tudo muito bem, o problema e é isto que faz com que parte do nosso território não seja um deserto á beira mar plantando mas sim um Jardim á Beira-Mar plantado( Felizmente), é que daqui a uns dias para a próxima semana iremos ter quedas de temperatura máxima na ordem dos 15º graus as que se verificam nesta semana, e teremos o São Pedro a dizer "calma ai que isto é a vontade mas não é vontadinha não é tudo á vontade do freguês", e lá teremos a a influencia atlântica a trazer a chuva e as máximas na ordem dos 14º,15º graus no Litoral Norte, enquanto que na mesma altura a dorsal o anticiclone deslocara-se para Leste, trazendo á Península Itálica  temperaturas mínimas tropicais que cá em Portugal em algumas regiões e alguns Verões se contam pelos dedos  e máximas altinhas perto dos 30º que poderão superar e bem na Sicília, ou na Grécia, por algum motivo a temperatura mais alta registada em território europeu continua a ser na Grécia e em seguida em Itália, é uma situação interessante para acompanhar onde teremos a instabilidade aqui no Oeste da PI e a dorsal anticiclónica a entrar em força no mediterrâneo central e oriental, esperemos que haja um acompanhamento interessante a esse nível, pois a neve poderá surgir na cordilheira cantábrica e quem sabe nas terras altas portuguesas.
Vamos lá ver como vai entrar o Junho este ano, e que padrão poderemos ter para o inicio do Verão mas isso é para referir em outros tópicos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Mai 2014 às 13:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto, máxima bem elevada no Sitio das Fontes.
> Embora não possamos falar no abstrato, pois não temos dados, acredito que Amareleja tem tido máximas igualmente elevadas.



Amareleja ainda off?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 14:24)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Amareleja ainda off?



Sim, infelizmente.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2014 às 22:58)

Hoje de novo pr cima dos 30 graus no vale do minho: 30 em Ourense e 32 em Monçao. Ja sao muitas vezes por cima dos 30, porem nao estamos no verao


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 12:48)

17 dias seguidos no vale do Guadalquivir com temperaturas por cima dos 30ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08391&ano=2014&mes=5&day=15&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2014 às 18:52)

*At least two killed after massive storm whips Balkans*

A massive storm with torrential rain and powerful winds caused floods and landslides across the Western Balkans, causing at least two deaths, local media reported on Thursday. Two people drowned in Serbia, one on the outskirts of Belgrade and the other a firefighter on a rescue operation in the north, as many rivers rose over their banks. Several major routes, including the E-75 Belgrade-Skopje Highway, were submerged and impassable. The railway line to Montenegro was also interrupted. Traffic was at a standstill in parts of Belgrade after more than 30 hours of heavy rain. Local authorities ordered schools to remain closed Thursday and Friday. A state of emergency was declared in municipalities across Serbia, which was at the centre of a slowly-moving cyclone that has dumped more water in 30 hours than the average for the month of May. The storm was followed by a sharp drop in temperature, precipitation and gale-force winds. Snow fell in higher areas of Serbia, Croatia and Bosnia.
To the west, in Bosnia, floods forced the evacuation of hundreds of people. With roads submerged and several bridges carried away by swollen rivers, the government in Sarajevo ordered the army to deploy helicopters in rescue missions. In Croatia, the authorities closed sections of the highway along the Adriatic coast because of the storm and the wind reaching 150 kilometres per hour. *The national meteorology service issued a "red alert" in continental Croatia*, warning that the wind powerful enough to knock down trees and carry debris at a deadly speed. Thousands of households across the region have been without electricity since Wednesday, while occasional blackouts occurred elsewhere. *The cyclone was slowly moving eastward, hitting Bulgaria and Romania.*In Bulgaria, a woman has gone missing after a flood hit Knezha, a town in the north. A tornado reportedly formed on the outskirts of Sofia, damaging roofs in the suburb Chepinci. Waters were rising in Romania between Bucharest and the Carpathian mountains, causing floods in around two dozen villages.

ISE


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 19:09)

Vêm ai muito calorzinho para a Europa Central e de Leste!


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 19:18)

34ºC em Monçao, vale do Minho, máxima da Europa hoje! 33ºC no vale do Tejo: Tomar, e 33ºC tambem no vale do Guadiana: Badajoz, Elvas e Mora. Pelo contrario hoje Sevilla e Córdoba somente 32ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> 34ºC em Monçao, vale do Minho, máxima da Europa hoje! 33ºC no vale do Tejo: Tomar, e 33ºC tambem no vale do Guadiana: Badajoz, Elvas e Mora. Pelo contrario hoje Sevilla e Córdoba somente 32ºC.



Tomar foi aos 34,3ºC, amanha sabemos o valor exacto, como sobe sempre um pouco, deve ter ido aos 35ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 19:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tomar foi aos 34,3ºC, amanha sabemos o valor exacto, como sobe sempre um pouco, deve ter ido aos 35ºC.




Ok. Os dados sao os das 17:00.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 21:06)

Finalmente 32.5 em Ribadavia (vale do Minho). Ja perdín a conta das vezes que superaram os 30 graus em Ribadavia esta primavera.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 21:19)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Vêm ai muito calorzinho para a Europa Central e de Leste!



Debem estar desejando um pouquinho de calor, porque até agora somente tiveram fresco. E nao estou falando de uma cidade no alto da montanha ou envolta nas brisas do mar, senao de um vale fechado muito longe do mar e a 300 metros: Praga.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11518&ano=2014&mes=5&day=15&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Porém provavelmente onde tu vives faz mais fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 22:20)

Trieste(Itália),ontem.


----------



## blade (16 Mai 2014 às 16:04)

Para a semana as temperaturas da europa do norte vão dar uma tareia às nossas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2014 às 16:13)

As equipes de resgate na Bósnia esperam a melhora das condições meteorológicas para a evacuação de milhares de pessoas presas nos telhados das casas por causa das enchentes que atingem os Balcãs. 
Em algumas cidades, a água alcançou o segundo andar das casas.
Mais de 200 deslizamentos de terra enterraram casas e feriram várias pessoas.
As autoridades da Bósnia e da Sérvia têm descrito a onda de mau tempo, como as piores enchentes da história e ambas pediram ajuda internacional.
Na Croácia dezenas de aldeias estão isoladas pelos deslizamentos de terra.
Inundações também foram relatadas em partes da Romênia e Áustria.

Bósnia

Croácia





Steyr, Áustria





Vlašić, Bósnia


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 16:41)

Mais uns registos.

Paracin,Servia











Pielachtal, Austria






Polonia

[ame="http://vimeo.com/95510224"]Wielka woda w Dolinie ChochoÅ‚owskiej on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mai 2014 às 20:29)

Máxima española hoje, 33.8 em Ribadavia (vale do Minho)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img

Temperatura similar em Monçao.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Máxima española hoje, 33.8 em Ribadavia (vale do Minho)
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11518&ano=2014&mes=5&day=15&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30



Já sabemos a actual maxima em Portugal.
Registos de ontem: Monção(Valinha) foi aos 34,9ºC, Tomar(Valdonas) foi aos 34,8ºC.
Todo este calor tem os dias contados, vai arrefecer bastante.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 22:48)

Bosnia.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2014 às 01:21)

Cheias históricas nos Balcãs


EuroNEWS.PT


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2014 às 01:48)

Neve nas partes altas da Bósnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Mai 2014 às 01:49)

Número de mortos nos Bálcãs sobe para 10.

Bósnia


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mai 2014 às 22:27)

De novo Ribadavia, no vale do minho, atingiu a máxima de Espanha e tal vez da Europa, 32.9 graus

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


----------



## blade (18 Mai 2014 às 09:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> De novo Ribadavia, no vale do minho, atingiu a máxima de Espanha e tal vez da Europa, 32.9 graus
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


Nem ficou perto das máximas da europa 

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 17/05/2014 a 16:00 UTC
(20 de 2267 estaciones) 
1  Yusta (Russia) 38.1 °C  
2  Jaskul (Russia) 37.8 °C  
3  Komsomol' Skij (Russia) 37.8 °C  
4  Verhnij Baskuncak (Russia) 37.7 °C  
5  Utta (Russia) 37.6 °C  
6  El'Ton (Russia) 37.4 °C  
7  Novyj Ushtogan (Kazakhstan) 37.0 °C  
8  Iki-Burul (Russia) 36.8 °C  
9  Malye Derbety (Russia) 36.8 °C  
10  Dosang (Russia) 36.4 °C  
11  Aleksandrov-Gaj (Russia) 36.3 °C  
12  Cernyj Jar (Russia) 36.3 °C  
13  Furmanovo (Kazakhstan) 36.2 °C  
14  Remontnoe (Russia) 36.0 °C  
15  Ilovlya (Russia) 35.8 °C  
16  Kotel'Nikovo (Russia) 35.7 °C  
17  Danilovka (Russia) 35.6 °C  
18  Elista (Russia) 35.6 °C  
19  Zimovniki (Russia) 35.4 °C  
20  Rudnya (Russia) 35.3 °C


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mai 2014 às 12:55)

blade disse:


> Nem ficou perto das máximas da europa
> 
> T. Máxima en 24 horas. 17/05/2014 a 16:00 UTC
> (20 de 2267 estaciones)
> ...



Dubido muito que essas cidades sejam europeas. Em todo caso, o vale do Minho foi ontem a regiao mais quente da Europa ao oeste da Rusia.


----------



## PortugalWeather (18 Mai 2014 às 13:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dubido muito que essas cidades sejam europeas. Em todo caso, o vale do Minho foi ontem a regiao mais quente da Europa ao oeste da Rusia.



Não é bem assim olha a gélida Ucrânia, ontem:

Luhans'K (Ukraine) 33.8 °C  
Artemivs'K (Ukraine) 32.3 °C  
Kupians'K (Ukraine) 32.2 °C  

Mas tudo bem, fez a calor agora o que o Ferreiro se esquece do reverso da moeda,  e que de faz do Norte de Portugal e da Galiza regiões verdejantes e com as médias que possuem, é que na próxima semana, as temperaturas nessas regiões só terão comparação com a Europa Central e do Norte e isso é praticamente impossível de acontecer no mediterrâneo por esta altura, tem estado friozinho na Europa Central e abaixo dos Alpes que temperaturas tens tido? em Bolonha por exemplo que frescura tiveste? num dia teve 17º graus de maxima de resto sempre acima dos 20º e refiro-te mais cidades de Itália que estão a uma latitude superior ao Minho, agora repara em Porto,Braga,Tui, Vigo ou Santiago na próxima semana e verás, máximas de 12º,13º ou até menos em pleno mês de Maio, onde no Mediterrâneo com a excepção dos Balcãs tens isto? não tens, e sabes que isto acontece sempre por cá, mas é esta parte que te esqueces de referir:

Tui próxima semana:


Mon
5/19/2014
13° 6° 8 mm 

Tue
5/20/2014
12° 8° 7 mm 

Wed
5/21/2014
13° 8° 26 mm  

Thu
5/22/2014
14° 8° 49 mm  

Fri
5/23/2014
16° 8° 9 mm  


Turim neste mês de Maio num registo depressionário( falamos das cidades mais frias de Itália), para não referir todas as outras:


Thu
5/1/2014
23° 5° 4 mm 0 CM     

Fri
5/2/2014
13° 9° 14 mm 0 CM     

Sat
5/3/2014
23° 5° 0 mm 0 CM     

Sun
5/4/2014
23° 6° 0 mm 0 CM     

Mon
5/5/2014
23° 8° 0 mm 0 CM     

Tue
5/6/2014
20° 11° 0 mm 0 CM     

Wed
5/7/2014
21° 11° 7 mm 0 CM     

Thu
5/8/2014
23° 9° 0 mm 0 CM     

Fri
5/9/2014
25° 10° 0 mm 0 CM     

Sat
5/10/2014
26° 13° 0 mm 0 CM     

Sun
5/11/2014
26° 11° 0 mm 0 CM     

Mon
5/12/2014
22° 7° 0 mm 0 CM     

Tue
5/13/2014
20° 6° 0 mm 0 CM     

Wed
5/14/2014
24° 5° 0 mm 0 CM     

Thu
5/15/2014
22° 7° 0 mm 0 CM     

Fri
5/16/2014
24° 5° 0 mm 0 CM     

Sat
5/17/2014
24° 10° 0 mm 0 CM  

Pois é quando temos um padrão zonal, depressionário, a tua região do Norte de Portugal e Galiza vira Irlanda de repente e nesses períodos o Ferreiro esquece-se só fala quando estamos num registo anticiclónico.


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Mai 2014 às 15:26)

blade disse:


> Nem ficou perto das máximas da europa
> 
> T. Máxima en 24 horas. 17/05/2014 a 16:00 UTC
> (20 de 2267 estaciones)
> ...



 Caramba isso nao e normal ne ?


----------



## Bracaro (18 Mai 2014 às 16:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dubido muito que essas cidades sejam europeas. Em todo caso, o vale do Minho foi ontem a regiao mais quente da Europa ao oeste da Rusia.



O vale do Minho não é só Ourense e Monção, dizer que o vale do Minho foi a região mais quente da Europa só por causa de duas localidades é um absurdo.

E já agora, na segunda e na terça as previsões para a Galiza e Norte de Portugal incluem neve a partir dos 1200 metros de altitude. Em alguns locais as mínimas até poderão ser negativas.


----------



## james (18 Mai 2014 às 17:13)

Bracaro disse:


> O vale do Minho não é só Ourense e Monção, dizer que o vale do Minho foi a região mais quente da Europa só por causa de duas localidades é um absurdo.
> 
> E já agora, na segunda e na terça as previsões para a Galiza e Norte de Portugal incluem neve a partir dos 1200 metros de altitude. Em alguns locais as mínimas até poderão ser negativas.




Mas o ferreiro quando a temperatura baixa desaparece , so aparece com o calor .

Ele meteu na cabeca que Portugal e Espanha sao um deserto de norte a sul e , quando assim e , nao lhe interessa a opiniao de ninguem .


----------



## hurricane (18 Mai 2014 às 20:04)

Ontem provavelmente na Bélgica teve tanto calor como em muitas regiões de Portugal. E assim vai continuar por aqui com ainda mais subida de temperatura.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2014 às 20:37)

só uma coisa não uma andorinha que faz a primavera, obviamente que há zonas que pontualmente são tão ou mais quentes que Portugal ou Espanha toda a gente sabe que a europa central em especial Romenia Bulgaria e Ukrania quem teem verões ofegantes, mas é o ano todo que conta e nesse ponto na europa ganha a andalusia


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mai 2014 às 21:08)

Ja entrou fresco pelo noroeste, ainda assim hoje Ourense e Ribadavia de novo por cima dos 30ºC e pelo tanto outra vez a regiao mais quente ao oeste da Rusia-Ucrania (a máxima hoje na Grecia e na Italia foram de 27ºC, na Andalucía de 30ºC, como Ourense). Eu ja perdim a conta das vezes que ja se superaram os 30ºC em esta primavera no vale do Minho. E nao sao dados do Ferreiro, sao dados oficiais de AEMET. O top 10 de hoje na Espanha:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mai 2014 às 21:14)

james disse:


> Mas o ferreiro quando a temperatura baixa desaparece , so aparece com o calor .
> 
> Ele meteu na cabeca que Portugal e Espanha sao um deserto de norte a sul e , quando assim e , nao lhe interessa a opiniao de ninguem .



E tu (e PortugalWeather) desaparecem cando a temperatura sube. Assím que nao tes que me reprochar nada


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mai 2014 às 21:32)

20 días consecutivos por cima dos 30ºC no vale do Guadalquivir:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2014&mes=5&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

No vale do Guadina nao tao quente, somente 14 dias por cima dos 30ºC, e ademais nao consecutivos:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08330&ano=2014&mes=5&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Pelo contrario, Catania (a cidade italiana mais quente) somente atingiu 2 dias por cima dos 30ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16459&ano=2014&mes=5&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Heraklion, a grega mais quente esta primavera, somente 3 dias por cima dos 30ºC:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16754&ano=2014&mes=5&day=18&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Destacavel tambem os últimos dias no vale do Minho, Monçao:


----------



## james (18 Mai 2014 às 21:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> E tu (e PortugalWeather) desaparecem cando a temperatura sube. Assím que nao tes que me reprochar nada





Eu nao digo que os registos que apresentas estao incorretos  , mas gostava de te ver mais vezes a postar quando ca esta mais frio ou quando noutros paises esta mais quente .


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mai 2014 às 15:57)

Chegou o fresco ao noroeste da península, aquí na Coruña hoje temos temperatura fresca e chuva, porem a neve a 1200 metros da que falaba James nao apareceu. Nem sequer em Cabeza de Manzaneda a 1780 metros.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2014 às 20:33)

Na ultima madrugada, Kiev teve muita actividade electrica.

Alguns registos:


















Fonte: SevereWeatherEurope


----------



## camrov8 (19 Mai 2014 às 20:44)

no centro europeu são muito famosas estas trovoadas, devido a grande humidade e calor


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2014 às 15:42)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SHzmFwT3MM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AJB (20 Mai 2014 às 15:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Chegou o fresco ao noroeste da península, aquí na Coruña hoje temos temperatura fresca e chuva, porem a neve a 1200 metros da que falaba James nao apareceu. Nem sequer em Cabeza de Manzaneda a 1780 metros.



Nevou Ferreiro, durante a madrugada e manha


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 21:11)

Valores históricos em *São Petersburgo*. 
A máxima absoluta do presente mês era de *32ºC*.


----------



## hurricane (20 Mai 2014 às 22:12)

Bem acabei de assistir à maior trovoada da minha vida! Em cerca de 15 minutos vi dezenas e dezenas de raios!! A chuva era algo sem explicação. Foi dos maiores temporais que já vi. Durante um momento até deu a entender que parecia um tornado a passar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2014 às 22:49)

As inundações na região dos Bálcãs deixaram 72 mortos (35 na Sérvia, 35 na Bósnia e 2 na Croácia).
Milhares de animais foram mortos.

O tempo mudou no Reino Unido e na França e houve registro de algumas tempestades.
Tempestades também foram registradas na região dos Países Bálticos.


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 00:02)

Na Peninsula Iberica , o tempo tambem arrefeceu consideravelmente e ha registos de queda de neve em Portugal acima dos 1300 metros de altitude .


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2014 às 01:07)

*Finlândia com alguns locais acima dos 30 ºC ...*

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 20/05/2014 a 00:00 UTC

1  Lappeenranta (Finland) 30.7 °C  
2  Heinola Plaani (Finland) 30.3 °C  
3  Lappeenranta Lepola (Finland) 30.2 °C  
4  Mikkeli (Finland) 30.2 °C  
5  Utti (Finland) 30.2 °C  
6  Lahti (Finland) 30.1 °C 

Dados OGIMET


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 09:22)

AJB disse:


> Nevou Ferreiro, durante a madrugada e manha



Voltou a nevar no Noroeste Peninsular acima dos 1500/1600m...curioso...um ano depois volta a acontecer...relembro a ultima semana de Maio de 2013...
Nada mau para uma das regiões mais "quentes" da Europa não Ferreiro
Sem dramas nem ofensas, apenas posto factos


----------



## Bracaro (21 Mai 2014 às 09:49)

E pelo menos na Galiza houve mínimas negativas. Aqui no Norte não sei, mas Montalegre e Lamas de Mouro devem ter tido mínimas a rondar os 0º.


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 09:56)

Bracaro disse:


> E pelo menos na Galiza houve mínimas negativas. Aqui no Norte não sei, mas Montalegre e Lamas de Mouro devem ter tido mínimas a rondar os 0º.



Montalegre ás 7h estava com 3.8ºc e Lamas de Mouro à mesma hora com 5ºc...desconheço se nevou nos pontos mais altos do Larouco e do Gerês(acima de 1500m), talvez o Meteomontalegre nos possa ajudar


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2014 às 10:28)

AJB disse:


> Montalegre ás 7h estava com 3.8ºc e Lamas de Mouro à mesma hora com 5ºc...desconheço se nevou nos pontos mais altos do Larouco e do Gerês(acima de 1500m), talvez o Meteomontalegre nos possa ajudar


No Gerês nem a 1500m há neve..


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 11:22)

1337 disse:


> No Gerês nem a 1500m há neve..





Como e que sabes ? Foste la ?

Qual e a tua fonte ?


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2014 às 11:49)

james disse:


> Como e que sabes ? Foste la ?
> 
> Qual e a tua fonte ?



Fui lá ontem ao fim da tarde


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 11:52)

Obrigado
És uma grande mais valia para monitorizarmos o numero de dias de neve


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 11:56)

No Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300 metros nao nevou em nenhum momento do último mes.
Últimas 24 horas:
http://www.lookr.com/es/lookout/1191951648-Pedrafita#action-play-day
Últimos 30 dias:
http://www.lookr.com/es/lookout/1191951648-Pedrafita#action-play-month

Em Leitariegos (noroeste de León) tampouco nevou, ja a 1600 metros:
http://www.leitariegos.net/webcams.php



E sim, o interior do vale do Minho é no verao em quanto a media das máximas uma das regiaos mais quentes da Europa, e nao sao dados do Ferreiro, sao dados de AEMET: 30.6ºC no mes de agosto em Ourense (1981-2010), superando a muitas cidades mediterráneas como Valencia, Marselha, Palermo, Bari, etc., ainda que fica muito longe dos 33ºc dos vales do interior da Grecia e da Sicilia e dos 37ºC do interior do vale do Guadalquivir, certo. Se alguem se sinte ofendido, lamento, porem as coisas sao assim.


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 12:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> No Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300 metros nao nevou em nenhum momento do último mes.
> Últimas 24 horas:
> http://www.lookr.com/es/lookout/1191951648-Pedrafita#action-play-day
> Últimos 30 dias:
> ...



Ferreiro,

Acho que ninguem se pode sentir ofendido por nevar ou não, ou por chover ou otra "manifestação" meteo qualquer...
Apenas e só referi que em Manzaneda nevou, e referi porque tinhas dito que não!
Esquece a perseguição que te fizeram em Espanha...por cá apenas queremos constatar factos, acho eu, sem competição! 
Agora tem calma...e disfruta destes dias em que a PI anda nas bocas do mundo pelo futebol


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 15:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estou perfectamente calmo, todos os dados que aporto sao oficiais e todas as webcams emitem em direto



Óptimo
Manzaneda segue nevada no topo
http://www.infonieve.es/estacion-esqui/manzaneda/25/webcams/


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 15:21)

AJB disse:


> Óptimo
> Manzaneda segue nevada no topo
> http://www.infonieve.es/estacion-esqui/manzaneda/25/webcams/



Penhas da Saude nevada, a 1500m
http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:26)

AJB disse:


> Óptimo
> Manzaneda segue nevada no topo
> http://www.infonieve.es/estacion-esqui/manzaneda/25/webcams/



Certo, nao o nego, porem sao quasse 1800 metros, nada que ver com os 1200 que algum dizía...


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 15:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> Certo, 1800 metros, nada que ver com os 1200 que algum dizía...



Não falo de 1200m, mas acredito que acima dos 1600m haja neve, aliás na serra da Estrela (mais próximo do nucleo frio da depressão) a cota deve andar nos 1300/1400 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:32)

AJB disse:


> Penhas da Saude nevada, a 1500m
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude



Em um país mediterráneo, neve a 570 metros um 14 de maio, Sarajevo:


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:42)

AJB disse:


> Não falo de 1200m, mas acredito que acima dos 1600m haja neve, aliás na serra da Estrela (mais próximo do nucleo frio da depressão) a cota deve andar nos 1300/1400 metros



Isso é uma conjetura. Aquí na Galiza, O Cebreiro 1300 metros nada de neve.






Amanhá tal vez


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 15:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> Certo, nao o nego, porem sao quasse 1800 metros, nada que ver com os 1200 que algum dizía...




O algum que dizia fui eu e nao disse 1200 , mas sim 1300 m . E disse com base na afirmacao do colega Dan , que disse que tinha visto neve acima dos 1300 metros .

Tu dizes que so falas coisas concretas mas depois falas da vaga de calor de julho de 2013 ( que foi dura e nao ha muitas assim ) e falas de registos que ocorreram durante a vaga de calor como se fosse o normal em todo o verao .

Desculpa la , mas isso parece - me muito subjetivo .


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 15:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Isso é uma conjetura. Aquí na Galiza, O Cebreiro 1300 metros nada de neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude
1500m
vê


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:50)

AJB disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-saude
> 1500m
> vê



Lê 1300 metros


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 15:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Lê 1300 metros



"Não falo de 1200m, mas acredito que acima dos 1600m haja neve, aliás na serra da Estrela (mais próximo do nucleo frio da depressão) a cota deve andar nos 1300/1400 metros"

Esta foi o meu post Ferreiro...desculpo a tua falta de atenção por talvez perceberes mal Português...

É impossivel fugir ao tópico se entrar em "diálogo" contigo...impressionante...por mim apagavam-se estas msgs todas...
Invariavelmente entras numa competição Ferreiro...não sei que trauma trazes do forum Espanhol que foste banido, mas neste acho que não corres esse risco daí não entender esta tua obsessão


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mai 2014 às 19:23)




----------



## AJB (22 Mai 2014 às 10:06)

Esta noite cota de neve pelos 1400m na cordilheira cantábrica...webcams de san Isidro mostram isso!
Não deixa de ser algo assinalável na segunda quinzena de Maio


----------



## hurricane (22 Mai 2014 às 10:14)

Paelagius disse:


> Lightning strikes recorded across the UK 19/05/2014 - YouTube



Por aqui também deve ter sido quase record. Ontem mais uma vez noite de trovoada e instabilidade. Hoje novamente! Isto tem sido de mais


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mai 2014 às 11:01)

Ontem foi um dia muito fresco na Galiza, Vigo (aeroporto) uma máxima de somente 12.8ºC (nas últimas 24 horas)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08045&ano=2014&mes=5&day=22&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Desde março nao tinhamos um dia assim de fresco nas Rías Baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2014 às 21:15)

Impressionante a máxima de hoje registada em *Salzburgo(Austria)*, a temperatura subiu aos *33,0ºC*, batendo assim a máxima absoluta ate então no presente mês, que era de *32,2ºC*.Mais um valor histórico.

Outras t.maximas elevadas:

Zenica,Bosnia: *33,0ºC*

Nuremberga,Alemanha: *31,0ºC*


----------



## AJB (23 Mai 2014 às 17:36)

http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t113p60-seguimiento-mayo-2014

Cotas de neve "baixas" para a época do ano e para a posição geográfica...nevou por cima dos 1200m...de facto numa "pequena" parcela do NO Peninsular e num lapso de tempo curto passamos dos 30 ºc para acumulação de neve...a meteo no seu melhor


----------



## AJB (26 Mai 2014 às 10:22)

Parece que sempre acumulou qualquer coisa no Gerês (Carris)...totalmente efémero naturalmente...fica para os registos à semelhança do final de Maio 2013...
http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2014 às 15:49)

Europa neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2014 às 19:40)

A proposito de trovoada...deixo aqui alguns registos de ontem aquando a passagem de uma célula espetacular em Eure-et-Loir ( 90km a Oeste de Paris).































Mais fotos aqui: 

http://www.keraunos.org/actualites/...-et-loir-centre-mesocyclone-supercellule.html


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mai 2014 às 20:28)

Seguimos com temperaturas frescas na Galiza. Hoje 18 graus em Vigo e 17 na Coruña. Tempo tedioso.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mai 2014 às 20:34)

No vale do Danubio, Bucarest, que é a capital mais quente, aínda nao conseguiu atingir os 30 graus.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15420&ano=2014&mes=5&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2014 às 13:18)

É só para lembrar que este tópico é apenas de seguimento... Quaisquer outros assuntos devem ser tratados nos tópicos específicos e não neste tópico.


----------



## rozzo (27 Mai 2014 às 13:50)

Como bem referiu o Gerofil, neste tópico tem-se geralmente conseguido fazer um bom apanhado de eventos e acompanhamentos interessantes do que vai acontecendo pela Europa em termos meteorológicos, de preferência sem muita "palha", para ser acesso e leitura fácil da informação.

O que estão a fazer nos últimos posts é uma trapalhada, por favor façam-no nos tópicos próprios da Climatologia. Ah, e façam-no sem as provocações que foram escritas em posts recentes, pois obviamente serão apagadas, pois estamos profundamente cansados de ter de dia sim dia não lidar com as vossas guerras de egos, quando apenas queremos manter o espaço minimamente "arrumado" e organizado.

Obrigado, e sff não venham responder ou justificar-se perante este post. Continuemos o *Seguimento Europa 2014*.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 15:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> A proposito de trovoada...deixo aqui alguns registos de ontem aquando a passagem de uma célula espetacular em Eure-et-Loir ( 90km a Oeste de Paris).
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Bom "post". Estas fotos estão brutais!


----------



## AJB (27 Mai 2014 às 16:39)

De facto estão fantásticas


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2014 às 17:17)

A animação não pára! 

Ontem, Cracóvia(Polónia)






Esta manhã junto a costa eslovena.






Fonte: Severe Weather Europe
link: https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU?fref=ts


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 17:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> A animação não pára!
> 
> Ontem, Cracóvia(Polónia)
> 
> ...



Espetacular a primeira imagem da polónia, essas trovoadas é que são boas!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 00:47)

O mau tempo na Alemanha provocou deslizamentos de terra e inundações.
A região mais atingida foi a de Saxônia.
















Uma forte chuva de granizo atingiu a cidade de Praga, República Tcheca.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2014 às 00:50)

Belas fotos!


Nesta altura do ano é típico trovejar quase diariamente nestes países da Europa central e oriental, e trovoadas valentes!


Há cerca de duas semanas, Kiev teve 7 dias consecutivos com trovoadas, e esta semana volta ao mesmo, impressionante.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2014 às 19:38)

Estes ultimos dias o calor fica concentrado na Grecia, onde a cidade mais quente é Lamia, 34.8 graus ontem. Porem, com somente 4 dias consecutivos por cima dos 30 graus, nao pode atingir a façanha de Sevilla ou Córdoba, que tiveram 20 dias consecutivos a finais de abril e principios de maio.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16675&ano=2014&mes=5&day=29&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30




Por certo que hoje Córdoba ja de novo com mais de 30 graus

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2014&mes=5&day=29&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2014 às 19:58)

No entretanto, outra das estaçoes mais quentes da Europa, Catania Sigonella, nao atingiu mais que dous dias consecutivos com mais de 30 graus.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16459&ano=2014&mes=5&day=29&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mai 2014 às 01:19)




----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jun 2014 às 20:11)

Segundo Ogimet, Faro e Sevilla foram hoje as cidades europeas mais quentes com 30 graus. Na Galiza atingimos os 28 graus no vale do Minho.


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 20:38)

Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo Ogimet, Faro e Sevilla foram hoje as cidades europeas mais quentes com 30 graus. Na Galiza atingimos os 28 graus no vale do Minho.



Desculpa mas Ogimet deve estar errado............varias cidades portuguesas atingiram mais do que 30º e acredito que espanholas tb! ..............


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2014 às 21:49)

alentejano disse:


> Desculpa mas Ogimet deve estar errado............varias cidades portuguesas atingiram mais do que 30º e acredito que espanholas tb! ..............



Errado? Errado não, no Ogimet basicamente aparecem as estações das capitais de distrito e pouco mais...por lá, não constam as estações que habitualmente registam maximas mais elevadas.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2014 às 22:43)

mas vai continuar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Entre 25/05 e 01/06 foram registrados mais de 10 tornados na Europa, nenhum provocou danos significativos.
Chuvas de granizo, ventos fortes e chuvas fortes foram registradas também, principalmente na região central da Europa.


----------



## hurricane (2 Jun 2014 às 18:58)

Próxima semana vai ser bem quente pela Bélgica. Estão a prever 28ºC. O que equivale a uns 35 em Portugal.


----------



## 1337 (2 Jun 2014 às 20:42)

hurricane disse:


> Próxima semana vai ser bem quente pela Bélgica. Estão a prever 28ºC. O que equivale a uns 35 em Portugal.



que lógica é essa?


----------



## alentejano (2 Jun 2014 às 20:54)

1337 disse:


> que lógica é essa?



faço a mesmíssima pergunta.......que logica é essa?


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jun 2014 às 21:20)

34 graus  em El Granado, vale do Guadiana. Máxima da Europa.


----------



## FRibeiro (2 Jun 2014 às 21:54)

Penso que a lógica do hurricane seja a seguinte:
Calor+humidade= sensação de calor bastante desconfortável

Normalmente em Portugal costuma-mos ter temperaturas elevadas associadas a baixas humidades. No entanto se a humidade estiver alta, a sensação de calor é mais marcada que se estivéssemos em Portugal.
Eu mesmo o sinto aqui em Paris nos meses do verão.
Penso que não será exepção este fds, quando estão também a prever temperaturas na ordem dos 28/30ºC para aqui.
PS: Com índices de cape e LI altíssimos


----------



## 1337 (2 Jun 2014 às 22:48)

FRibeiro disse:


> Penso que a lógica do hurricane seja a seguinte:
> Calor+humidade= sensação de calor bastante desconfortável
> 
> Normalmente em Portugal costuma-mos ter temperaturas elevadas associadas a baixas humidades. No entanto se a humidade estiver alta, a sensação de calor é mais marcada que se estivéssemos em Portugal.
> ...



É estranho, estive em França e na Bélgica durante o verão, teve dias quentes mas não calor, cheguei a Portugal e cá sim fazia calor, mas isso talvez seja do hábito de morar aí já algum tempo talvez seja ilusão


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jun 2014 às 23:16)

é assim hurricane 28ºc e igual aqui na China em Marte o que muda é a sensação termica que tem a ver com o nosso metabolismo no meio da sibéria no verão tambem tens 30 e as vezes mais com bastante humidade um dia não são dias


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Muito provavelmente seria apenas no sentido que um valor de 28ºC na Bélgica ocorre com a mesma “facilidade” que um valor de 35ºC em Portugal.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jun 2014 às 02:20)

Dan disse:


> Muito provavelmente seria apenas no sentido que um valor de 28ºC na Bélgica ocorre com a mesma “facilidade” que um valor de 35ºC em Portugal.



Eu também interpretei nesse sentido, e acho que se percebe bem à primeira.


----------



## 1337 (3 Jun 2014 às 03:52)

Dan disse:


> Muito provavelmente seria apenas no sentido que um valor de 28ºC na Bélgica ocorre com a mesma “facilidade” que um valor de 35ºC em Portugal.



Não, o que ele quis dizer foi que 28º na bélgica é tão quente como 35º aqui


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jun 2014 às 20:53)

Quasse 34 graus em Carcaixent (Valencia) e em Córdoba, máximas europeas hoje.


----------



## CptRena (4 Jun 2014 às 02:40)

Brutal! 



Na Polónia, na auto-estrada A8 no passado dia 27 Maio (segundo a informação que pude encontrar)


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jun 2014 às 19:49)

O vento oeste empurrou o calor hacia o leste da Península Ibérica, e con axuda de efeito fohn: 38.2ºC em Carcaixent. Máxima europea 2014.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jun 2014 às 23:51)

Bom não era minha intenção suscitar tanto alarido! Obviamente que 28ºC são iguais em todo o lado. Escolhi mal as palavras! O que queria dizer é mesmo a sensação de calor! Em Portugal é normal 30ºC e são absolutamente suportáveis. Mas aqui 28ºC já são exagerados e a sensação de calor é quase a mesma que sinto se tivesse em Portugal com 35ºC. Foi nesse sentido que quis dizer. Aqui com 19 ando perfeitamente de manga curta, o mesmo não o posso fazer em Portugal. 

Mas sim vem calor e parece que trovoada. Adoro este tempo tropical ahah


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2014 às 13:29)

Pela primeira vez em dois anos na Islândia, volto a ter um verão normal!

Sigo com 18ºC, e a caminho dos 20ºC ou talvez ainda um pouco mais, um dia quentinho e o mais quente do ano. Céu azul, um dia perfeito. Finalmente os ares de verão após uma Primavera também ela normal para a Islândia, com temperaturas entre os 0ºC e os 12ºC. Recorde-se que em 2013, o verão islandês raramente passou dos 12ºC acima.

Ainda longe do recorde absoluto islandês que é 30ºC, mas o meu recorde pessoal na islândia é 26ºC e onde eu vivo é 24ºC. Talvez hoje ou amanhã possa atingir pelo menos esses valores.

Nos últimos dias, tive tempo agradável, máximas de 16ºC e tempo húmido e de trovoada e aguaceiros (algo raro na Islândia). Agora, limpou e o ar de sudeste quente europeu, está a alegrar a gente aqui.

Avizinha-se um verão quente para os standards islandeses...

Mas a mínima hoje também foi de somente 3ºC.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2014 às 13:33)

hurricane disse:


> Próxima semana vai ser bem quente pela Bélgica. Estão a prever 28ºC. O que equivale a uns 35 em Portugal.



Ele quer dizer duas coisas. Na Bélgica atingir-se 28ºC, é a mesma coisa que atingir-se 35ºC, pela frequência que ocorre, e pela sensação térmica (já que lá a humidade elevada faz sentir muito mais calor esses 28ºC do que o normalmente se sente em Portugal, com ar mais seco)

Recordo-me quando vivia em Viena e os 32ºC de lá, antes de uma trovoada, eram verdadeiramente tropicais., isto é similares aos 32ºC de por exemplo na Índia, África ou Brazil.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2014 às 13:36)

Paelagius disse:


> 5/18/14 Wright to Newcastle, WY Supercell Time-Lapse - YouTube



Espectacular. Que brutalidade de vídeo!


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2014 às 13:41)

Sigo agora com praticamente 20ºC, a máxima do ano, (a mínima hoje até foi baixa, de 3ºC, mas isso é porque entrou ar bastante seco e limpo)


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2014 às 16:29)

Vento do sudoeste na Galiza com temperetutas frescas: 17 graus em Pontevedra e 20 na Coruña. Ese vento do sudoeste tem efeito fohn no País Vasco: 34 graus em Bilbao.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2014 às 20:25)

37 graus no aeroporto de Almería. Máxima ibérica e europea hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 20:32)

Amistoso entre Bélgica x Tunísia interrompido pela chuva de granizo.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWECk-VBXiM"]Interrupted match (Giant hail stones) Belgium vs Tunisia 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jun 2014 às 21:07)

Muito calor na Europa Central: 34 graus na França, 33 na Suiça e na Alemanha. Com tudo, a máxima europea aconteceu uma vez mais em Espanha, 37 nas ilhas Baleares.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Jun 2014 às 11:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muito calor na Europa Central: 34 graus na França, 33 na Suiça e na Alemanha. Com tudo, a máxima europea aconteceu uma vez mais em Espanha, 37 nas ilhas Baleares.



Pois é muito calor na Europa central principalmente na região alpina que teve muitas estações a chegarem aos 33º-35º graus  semana muito difícil para o Ferreiro que na sua Galiza e no Vale do Minho nem aos 18º chegou e teve debaixo de muita chuvinha


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 12:28)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Pois é muito calor na Europa central principalmente na região alpina que teve muitas estações a chegarem aos 33º-35º graus  semana muito difícil para o Ferreiro que na sua Galiza e no Vale do Minho nem aos 18º chegou e teve debaixo de muita chuvinha



Isto é doentio


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2014 às 13:56)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Pois é muito calor na Europa central principalmente na região alpina que teve muitas estações a chegarem aos 33º-35º graus  semana muito difícil para o Ferreiro que na sua Galiza e no Vale do Minho nem aos 18º chegou e teve debaixo de muita chuvinha









Berlim 32ºC
Compostela 13ºC

Ao inicio da tarde 
O que de resto não é surpreendente, os Junhos de Berlim são mais quentes que os de Compostela.
Espero que o meu post não ofenda o Ferreiro.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2014 às 16:49)

Nao me ofende porque nao é certo. O aeroporto de Santiago fica no alto de um monte a quasse 400 metros. A cidade é muito mais quente que o aeroporto.

A máxima de ontem em Santiago aeroporto non foi de 13 se nao de 19 graus.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2014 às 16:57)

No vale do Minho ja superaram os 30 graus em abril:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2014-a-7465-43.html

E em maio quasse 35 graus em Monçao e Ribadavia.


----------



## james (8 Jun 2014 às 19:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao me ofende porque nao é certo. O aeroporto de Santiago fica no alto de um monte a quasse 400 metros. A cidade é muito mais quente que o aeroporto.
> 
> A máxima de ontem em Santiago aeroporto non foi de 13 se nao de 19 graus.






Claro , ha sempre desculpas . . .


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2014 às 19:38)

interessante aqui ao lado em espanha:











interessante na alemanha também:











e em frança também:













extofex nivel 1 naquela zona de espanha e nivel 2 naquela zona de frança e alemanha:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2014 às 19:50)

Perspectiva da célula em Espanha.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Jun 2014 às 19:50)

james disse:


> Claro , ha sempre desculpas . . .



Poças estes aeroportos do NW Penisular foram todos mal colocados é o do Porto agora é o de Santiago  só a estação de Monção é que está bem colocada num sitio idoneo que representa o clima da cidade e da região


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2014 às 20:01)

36.6 em Carpentras (França) e Grosetto (Italia), máximas europeas hoje. Na Espanha a máxima foram os 36 das Ilhas Baleares.

James, me resulta indiferente a tua opiniao. E o PortugalWeather como nao aporta nunca dados oficiais o unico que fai e rir


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2014 às 20:16)

Últimos 7 dias em Ribadavia. Nem sequer com nortadas ou isotermas frias as máximas consiguem descer ja dos 22 graus:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&l=1701X&w=2&datos=det


----------



## james (8 Jun 2014 às 20:29)

Ferreiro disse:


> 36.6 em Carpentras (França) e Grosetto (Italia), máximas europeas hoje. Na Espanha a máxima foram os 36 das Ilhas Baleares.
> 
> James, me resulta indiferente a tua opiniao. E o PortugalWeather como nao aporta nunca dados oficiais o unico que fai e rir





A tua opiniao nao me interessa muito tb . E engracado que quando nao te convem , as estacoes e que estao nos sitios errados .Em relacao a por registos , quem quiser que va pesquisar na net .


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2014 às 20:38)

Ogimet ja publicou os dados de maio 2014. As cidades do vale do Minho (ourense) foram mais quentes em media das máximas que todas as cidades italianas, com a unica exceçao de Catania Sigonella. Sorprendente, mais certo. Ainda q pessoalmente nao me sorprendeu. 

Espanha
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2014&mes=05&months=

Italia
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2014&mes=05&months=


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 20:56)

Sinceramente essa conversa já mete nojo, já nem há pachorra nem para ler quanto mais para comentar !

Querem discutir clima falem no tópico da diversidade climática, mas parem de encher de lixo este tópico que é um seguimento Europa, com a disputa dos vossos egos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2014 às 21:05)

Desmarquei-me em boa hora... 
_________


Bem, que granizo brutal esta tarde perto de Paris.











Fonte: SevereWeatherEurope


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2014 às 21:49)

Ferreiro e PortugalWeather façam um favor a todos nós, falem pelo skype e deixem de poluir o fórum com discussões circulares e que não levam a lado nenhum...

Trovoadas fortes hoje na Europa! Foram postadas algumas fotos de saraiva de grandes dimensões no facebook do Meteociel.


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2014 às 00:13)

Boas tardes..

Para a Europa Ocidental espera-se um dia de 2f muito activo no que toca a convecção severa, em especial numa faixa entre o N de França e o N da Alemanha, onde poderemos estar sob a ameaça de um outbreak particularmente perigoso de convecção severa.

Farei uma analise detalhada dado o carácter excepcional da situação e o facto de afectar áreas densamente povoadas e com muitos emigrantes Portugueses que porventura poderão frequentar o forum

*Analise*

*2f06CET-----3f06CET*

Para amanhã uma depressão em altura coloca-se a W/SW do UK, um forte mid/upper jet rodeia a perturbação afacetando directamente partes do SE do UK e boa parte da Europa ocidental.

Durante a tarde e noite para 3a, um forte lobo de vorticidade evolui para norte entre a Biscaia e a Inglaterra, dinamizando o fluxo troposferico,e gerando um aumento do forçamento dinamico.

Á superficie, em resposta ao aquecimento diurno e ao aumento do suporte dinamico, processa-se uma ciclogenese, com um nucleo depressionário a evoluir desde o S de França até ao Benelux.
Associada a esta depressão, uma frente fria avança para leste desde o Golfo de Biscaia até ao centro de França e uma frente quente torna-se estacionária entre a Inglaterra-Holanda-Dinamarca.

No sector quente, advecção Mediterranea + intenso aquecimento diurno/evapotranspiração criarão um ambiente extremamente energético.

A presença de uma forte capping layer nos niveis médios, composta de ar seco vindo do Saara/PI, deverá retardar a criação de nuvens, maximizando a acumulação de energia á superficie....os Valores de CAPE modelados para o meio/fim da tarde são impressionantes, com 2500-4000J/Kg de MLCAPE.

Numa faixa entre o centro de França e o norte da Alemanha, haverá uma boa sobreposição entre o CAPE, o shear gerado pelo mid/upper jet e o forçamento dinamico associado á vorticidade em altura + frente quente á sfc...
Junto á frente quente e ao nucleo ciclonico  associado, os perfis de shear serão rotacionais e muito bem organizados, o que suportará estruturas supercelulares capazes de gerar tornados.

Nesta região, preveem-se valores de Capeshear até 1500-1700m2/s2, o que será adequado para sustentar estruturas convectivas severas e de ciclo de vida muito longo.

*Assim sendo, logo a partir do inicio da tarde, espera-se o desenvolvimento explosivo de células discretas, que rapidamente evoluirão para supercélulas com risco de tornados ( não se pode excluir um ou outro tornado >F3), granizo severo ou extremamente severo ( até ao tamanho de bolas de baseball) e rajadas severas ou muito severas ( >120km.h).

Durante o final da tarde e noite as células deverão mover-se mais para NE em direcção á Alemanha/Dinamarca,  fundindo-se em varios clusters/MCS, com risco de rajadas severas ou muito severas, granizo severo ou muito severo e precipitação  excessiva...*








Amarelo
- Eventos severos pontuais/dispersos.

Laranja
- Eventos severos por vezes concentrados.

Vermelho
-Eventos severos concentrados e persistentes.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jun 2014 às 10:27)

Por aqui está uma bela tempestade de Verão. Vento forte, chuva e muita trovoada. Temperatura nos 23ºC.


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2014 às 11:15)

Boas..

Algumas alterações face á situação extremamente dinamica prevista para hoje e esta noite na Europa Ocidental.








Uma onda em altura, associada á depressão a WSW do UK afecta desde ontem á noite  a região, com actividade convectiva associada, pontualmente bem organizada.

Diferentemente do que os modelos sugeriam, parece que só mais tarde é que a segunda onda deverá afectar a França-Benelux.


Neste momento a segunda onda está a W da Galiza, e deverá avançar pela Biscaia-UK durante o meio/fim da tarde.

Entre esta e a primeira onda, uma pequena area de subsidencia dinamica deverá inibir a actividade convectiva durante o pico do aquecimento diurno.

*Assim, espera-se que após este primeiro round de actividade, o tempo estabilize, permitindo forte aquecimento diurno e evapotranspiração da precipitação entretanto ocorrida ( moisture recycling), o que poderá permitir CAPEs até mais altos do que o previsto ontem em alguns pontos...o GFS sugere maximas em torno aos 30ºC com dew 22-25ºC, condições que são excepcionais e levarão a valores de SBCAPE até superiores a 4.5Kj/Kg.

Durante o fim da tarde e noite a 2a onda deverá chegar, em sincronia com as melhores condições termodinamicas, pelo que  é possivel um outbreak significativo de tempo severo...o modo convectivo será inicialmente supercelular, com risco de granizo muito grande, rajadas severas e tornados( não se pode excluir um tornado forte).
Posteriormente deverá haver uma aglomeração das células num MCS ou mesmo um Derecho com segmentos em arco capazes de gerar rajadas muito severas e precipitação excessiva.*


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jun 2014 às 11:39)

Estamos nos EUA, o país dos tornados


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2014 às 12:10)

Estofex (actualização de ontem às 22h30)






> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Mon 09 Jun 2014 06:00 to Tue 10 Jun 2014 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Sun 08 Jun 2014 22:31
> Forecaster: PUCIK
> ...



Actualização (10h de hoje) e discussão mesoscalar:







> Mesoscale Discussion
> Valid: Mon 09 Jun 2014 10:00 to Tue 10 Jun 2014 15:00 UTC
> Issued: Mon 09 Jun 2014 09:48
> Forecaster: PUCIK
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 14:40)

Imagem radar na Alemanha.

Um belo "hook echo"!






E as imagens do SAT24 estão impressionantes, com grandes super-células a "explodir" na França e Alemanha.


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2014 às 15:06)

A situação processa-se como esperado, de momento continua alguma actividade exporádica, de caracter supercelular, com risco pontual de tempo severo.









Á frente da perturbação em altura que neste momento avança para o G. Biscaia, uma faixa de subsidencia dinamica estabiliza a atmosfera no S/CNTR de França, onde o CAPE derivado pelo aquecimento diurno atingirá valores extremos proximos a 5000J/Kg.

Nos paises baixos/NW de França a actividade continuará a ser de caracter pontual á medida que a subsidencia dinamica tenta aguentar a camada instavel á superficie ( efeito "panela de pressão").

Nas proximas horas, com a aproximação da ondulação em altura, e aumento do suporte dinamico,  convecção explosiva deverá rebentar em especial na area de maior CAPE ( Poligono a vermelho), onde no sat vão-se já notando algumas cloud streets/TCu´s.

A actividade mover-se-há para norte e nordeste, entrando na area de maior risco ( poligono roxo) em sincronia com a chegada do melhor overlay entre a dinamica e a termodinamica ( Capeshear previsto em torno a 1500m2/s2 + forçamento na convergencia da frente quente/depressão á sfc)


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Seguimento em directo!

http://bambuser.com/v/4690754
http://bambuser.com/channel/ChroniquesChaotiques


----------



## stormy (9 Jun 2014 às 15:57)

As temperaturas no Centro de França atingem neste momento valores impressionantes, em torno aos 35ºC em varias observações, com pontos de orvalho entre 20 e 25ºC, o que deverá estar a gerar valores excepcionais de CAPE....nas proximas horas é possivel que varias células de evolução explosiva rebentem na area, organizando-se rapidamente dados os perfis de shear muito favoraveis.

As células ameaçarão algumas das cidades mais populosas e importantes da Europa occidental, com risco de tornados, granizo muito severo, rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 15:58)

Saraiva caída na supercélula que passou na região de Paris. 






@La_Chaine_Meteo


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 16:19)

Tenho familiares em Argenteuil (Paris), e relatam que aquilo não está para brincadeiras.

Belos registos vagueiam peles redes sociais, um deles:

Paris




https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU?fref=ts

Mapa de descargas:





http://www.lightningmaps.org/blitzortung/europe/index.php?lang=en


----------



## hurricane (9 Jun 2014 às 16:41)

Por aqui a coisa está a compor-se! Estão 27ºC e as células franceses vêm a caminho. Prevê-se trovoadas nas próximas horas. De manha a tempestade provocou algumas quedas de árvores.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Jun 2014 às 16:52)

Muito calor na Europa central 





Estações do Alpes e Sul de França a chegarem aos 37º .


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 17:16)

8cm de diâmetro! Nada mau!






Loiret, França.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 17:29)

Não param de aparecer imagens impressionantes da saraiva desta tarde, perto de Paris.






@severeweatherEU


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Jun 2014 às 17:32)

Boas.
Ontem à noite foram 3 supercélulas que passaram aqui por Paris. 
Duas passarm mais a norte, e a terceira em momentos de menor intensidade gerou outra que passou exactamente aqui por cima.
Precipitação abundante durante 13min que originou 12.8mm e um rainrate de 320mm/h e saraiva de tamanho superior a 2cm. A que apanhei tinha 3cm.
Hoje o MCS passou às 7h com trovoada e chuva forte, e de resto mais nada de especial a relatar. Todas as outras trovoadas do dia passaram bastante a sul.
Vamos ver como corre a noite.

A melhor foto da noite


----------



## hurricane (9 Jun 2014 às 17:40)

E já começou a festa por aqui!


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jun 2014 às 19:25)

Temperaturas altísimas na França, 37.3 graus em Carpentras, máxima europea hoje segundo Ogimet.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=09&hora=18&Enviar=Ver

Porém, na rede AEMET, Hijar, no vale do Ebro, atingiu 38.2 graus. É difícil superar a Espanha em calor!


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Jun 2014 às 19:28)

Ferreiro disse:


> Temperaturas altísimas na França, 37 graus em Carpentras, máxima europea hoje segundo Ogimet.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=09&hora=18&Enviar=Ver
> 
> Porém, na rede AEMET, Hijar atingiu os 38 graus.



Sem duvida muitas estações na Europa central entre os 35º-37º graus mesmo nos Alpes, Baviera, França,etc 
Vamos ver o que nós iremos ter por cá.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jun 2014 às 19:55)

Ferreiro disse:


> Temperaturas altísimas na França, 37.3 graus em Carpentras, máxima europea hoje segundo Ogimet.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=09&hora=18&Enviar=Ver
> 
> Porém, na rede AEMET, Hijar, no vale do Ebro, atingiu 38.2 graus. É difícil superar a Espanha em calor!



Boa tarde Caro Ferreiro,

O valle del ebro é conhecido por ter um clima cada vez mais continental, por ser extremamente seco com temperaturas extremamente altas!!!

Cada vez que o colega Ferreiro faz um intervenção neste espaço parece que é sempre para dizer que Espanha é imbatível em termos de calor!!!! 

Espanha pode ser dos países mais quentes da Europa mas não é certamente o mais frio.... Não se pode ter tudo ao mesmo tempo !!!!

Cmps.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2014 às 20:00)

Ferreiro disse:


> Porém, na rede AEMET, Hijar, no vale do Ebro, atingiu 38.2 graus. É difícil superar a Espanha em calor!



Ferreiro, espera só mais uns dias e vais ver registos de 40/41ºC em Portugal. 
_______

Impressionante a máxima em Estrasburgo...hoje foi aos *37,0ºC*. 
A maxima absoluta anual é de *38,5ºC*, o que mostra bem anomalia da temperatura.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 20:01)

célula monstruosa neste momento sobre partes da Bélgica, Holanda e Alemanha:







Foto da mesma célula tirada num festival de Pop (SE da Holanda). Enfim, parece que ainda não aprenderam com o que se passou em 2011 no festival Pukkelpop na Bélgica. 





https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU?hc_location=timeline


----------



## alentejano (9 Jun 2014 às 20:15)

Aqui por terras lusitanas mais parece que estamos na Irlanda ou na Inglaterra!...sol tímido!...........sempre nuvens no céu!...........sempre uma aragem fresca!.........temperatura que não passa dos 25 º na costa e nem chega aos 30 no interior! .ate o nosso calor e o nosso Verão esses senhores da Europa nos querem tirar!!!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jun 2014 às 20:36)

As descargas em Direto:

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&

Brutal


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 21:29)

HotSpot disse:


> As descargas em Direto:
> 
> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&
> 
> Brutal



Desconhecia isso, muito bom. 


Aquela célula na Alemanha está com uma activiadade incrível.


----------



## invent (9 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

Encontrei este vídeo no youtube com queda de granizo muito forte,  nos primeiros segundos é possível ver o vidro da frente de um carro a ser partido, quilha-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2014 às 21:58)

Bela actividade electrica.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 22:18)

Para quem quiser seguir em directo o tempo em Paris:

http://www.earthcam.com/france/paris/?cam=eiffeltower_hd

Já se vêem descargas, quem sabe daqui a pouco uma não atinja a torre.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2014 às 22:21)

Após uma pesquisa no flickr, deixo aqui alguns registos da trovoada dos ultimos 2 dias na zona de Paris.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jun 2014 às 22:29)

Rethel, França












Reims, França





Imagens de: Bart De Bruyn, Infoclimat e Ard'N'Ture


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 22:33)

Num festival na Holanda, o Pinkpop2014, o concerto de hoje dos Metallica teve auxílio de energia eléctrica!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 22:39)

Em directo! Brutal cadência de relãmpagos!
http://bambuser.com/v/4691723


----------



## a410ree (9 Jun 2014 às 22:47)

Alguem me pode me dizer se isso que está a aconteçer na frança e etc é normal nesta época?


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 22:49)

http://www.earthcam.com/france/paris/?cam=eiffeltower_hd

Torre Eiffel daqui a nada leva com um em cima!


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Trovoada forte a chegar à minha localização!!
Clarões quase todos os segundos..medonho
Saravia relatada de 2 a5cm...Espero que não me faça estragos!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Dusseldorf:


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 22:59)

Clip video de Gemarkenplatz, Alemanha. 

http://instagram.com/p/pCRmZ_n0Wc/


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Jun 2014 às 23:30)

Muitos clarões e alguma chuva, mas aqui não passou disto.
No entanto noutros locais caíram pedras de gelo na ordem dos 5/6cm


----------



## hurricane (9 Jun 2014 às 23:39)

Vamos ver se a frente de Paris vai atingir a Bélgica. Por enquanto ainda não houve nada de muito violento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2014 às 23:43)

brutal agora: 

http://www.earthcam.com/france/paris/?cam=eiffeltower_hd


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2014 às 23:52)

Registos brutais! 

Alguém sabe se houve registo de tornados?


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2014 às 23:53)

Mais um belo registo!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jun 2014 às 00:10)

Mais uma imagem impressionante.





@HebdoMeteocom


----------



## stormy (10 Jun 2014 às 00:59)

Boas..

A situação está a evoluir como o previsto...já se observaram  varias situações de tempo severo ou muito severo, com rajadas entre 120 e 150km.h, precipitação intensa e granizo severo ou muito severo.







*Nas proximas horas, o suporte dinamico ( forçamento + shear) fornecido por um nucleo de vorticidade que atravessará o UK em direcção ao Mar do Norte continuará a proporcionar condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção bem organizada, em especial no Benelux, Holanda, N da Alemenha e SW da Dinamarca.*

O unico factor ( ligeiramente...) limitativo será o arrefecimento nocturno...ainda assim os modelos colocam um regime de advecção quente na dianteira de uma area de baixa pressão que se vai organizando entre o NW de França e os Paises baixos..

Á frente da dita depressão, a circulação de SE continua a transportar ar quente á sfc, o que manterá os valores de SBCAPE entre 500 e 1500J/Kg durante toda a noite, valores que são adequados á genese de extruturas severas com base á sfc embora de uma escala tendencialmente mais pequena.

A advecção de ar quente tambem numa camada acima da superficie, entre os 900 e os 800hpa ( Desta vez proveniente de S/SW) deverá fornecer energia utilizavel pelos sistemas convectivos mesmo que porventura falte mais energia á superficie...os valores de MUCAPE entre os 1000 e 2000J/Kg são mais do que suficiente para garantir um risco generalizado de granizo severo ou muito severo e precipitação excessiva.

Onde houver melhor overlay entre MUCAPE e SBCAPE, poderá continuar a ocorrer convecção severa com risco de tornados e rajadas muito severas ( >120km.h) mesmo durante a madrugada!


----------



## stormy (10 Jun 2014 às 01:27)

Para o dia de amanhã, voltam-se a gerar grandes valores de instabilidade potencial ( MLCAPE>2000J/Kg), mas o suporte dinamico associado á perturbação a oeste afasta-se, resultando em condições menos propicias á actividade convectiva severa e organizada.

*Analise*
*3f06CET----4f00CET*

Durante o dia, um nucleo depressionário com frente fria associada avança desde a Holanda, pelo Mar do Norte, em direcção á escandinavia...ar mais frio e estavel  avança para o interior de França, Benelux, Holanda, enquanto o sector quente e instavel Cobre a area desde os Alpes/Massif Central até á Dinamarca.

É na extremidade norte deste sector quente onde parece haver o melhor overlay entre a instabilidade ( SBCAPE e MLCAPE entre 2000 e 4000J/Kg) e a dinamica/shear associada á relativa proximidade com a depressão + ondulação em altura..

*Alguma actividade deverá já estar a ocorrer no inicio do periodo, nomeadamente sob forma mesoescalar com possiveis bow echoes e extruturas similares já desenvolvidas....durante a tarde espera-se que se voltem a regenerar novas células discretas, que na região entre o S da Dinamarca e o N da Alemanha deverão evoluir para supercelulas com algum risco tornadico dada a dinamica condutiva ( Capeshear em torno a 800-1200m2/s2 + perfis rotacionais nos niveis medios e baixos).

A actividade supercelular deverá no entanto agregar-se rapidamente numa banda ao longo da frente fria/convergencia pré frontal á media que avança pela fronteira DIN-ALM até ao Baltico...esta linha deverá ter capacidade   produzir granizo severo ou muito severo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas ou (pontualmente) muito severas.*









Amarelo
- Eventos severos pontuais/dispersos

Laranja
- Eventos severos por vezes concentrados


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2014 às 03:12)

ainda ali andam


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 09:08)

Mais 2 fotos de trovoada.











Fonte: Flickr


----------



## hurricane (10 Jun 2014 às 10:39)

Bem não falhei. Eram 3 e tal da manhã e a tempestade instala-se! Relâmpagos por todos os lados e chuva muito muito intensa por vezes misturada de granizo por mais de meia hora.


----------



## 1337 (10 Jun 2014 às 14:54)

Mais um de ontem


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2014 às 16:53)

Mais um dia "trovoadesco" na Europa. 

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&








E nós a passar ao lado de toda esta animação...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 18:36)

Ontem, no norte da França.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jun 2014 às 19:07)

Outro video que encontrei a propósito das mega tempestades da Alemanha

Não sei se o que se vê na imagem é já uma super-célula, se é uma shelf ou wall cloud, deixo isso para os mais entendidos.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jun 2014 às 20:18)

Aínda muito quente na França, que hoje sim supera as estaçoes ibéricas, algo muito difícil de atingir. 37.7 em Carpentras, máxima europea.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=10&hora=18&Enviar=Ver


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 20:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aínda muito quente na França, que hoje sim supera as estaçoes ibéricas, algo muito difícil de atingir. 37.7 em Carpentras, máxima europea.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=10&hora=18&Enviar=Ver



 vamos esperar este fim de semana .


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2014 às 00:15)

Hoje ao fim do dia passou por Glarus na Suíça uma boa trovoada.
Como tenho lá um familiar disse-lhe para me mostrar no pc.
Os relâmpagos eram bastante frequentes.
O vídeo está editado.

Aqui fica o vídeo:


E aqui ficam umas fotos:


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2014 às 03:36)

e lá andam elas em mais uma noite interessante


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jun 2014 às 05:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Outro video que encontrei a propósito das mega tempestades da Alemanha
> 
> Não sei se o que se vê na imagem é já uma super-célula, se é uma shelf ou wall cloud, deixo isso para os mais entendidos.
> 
> http://youtu.be/6lVN_nBQZXA



Que medo! 

Mais um


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2014 às 17:36)

Já aqui tinha colocado uma foto deste festival, mas fica o vídeo agora.
No Pinkpop2014, na Holanda. Não era o melhor local para aquela multidão toda estar... nem sabem a sorte que tiveram... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=240446136149635&set=vb.100005527513873&type=2&theater


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2014 às 19:09)

Outra perspectiva:


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 19:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Outra perspectiva:
> http://youtu.be/SRDnjpHORRU



Deve ser brutal estar num festival de música a assistir a uma tempestade de verão, cheio de relampagos!


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 21:28)

Thomar disse:


> Deve ser brutal estar num festival de música a assistir a uma tempestade de verão, cheio de relampagos!



Então se no cartaz tiver os AC DC com o thunder melhor ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

Hoje, Portugal e Espanha registaram temperaturas máximas  na ordem dos *35ºC*/*36ºC*.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje, Portugal e Espanha registaram temperaturas máximas  na ordem dos *35ºC*/*36ºC*.



Só a titulo de curiosidade quais as estações de Portugal chegaram ou ultrapassar os 35 graus, do Ogimet nenhuma, Beja  foi a mais quente chegou aos 34, 8.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 22:21)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Só a titulo de curiosidade quais as estações de Portugal chegaram ou ultrapassar os 35 graus, do Ogimet nenhuma, Beja  foi a mais quente chegou aos 34, 8.



Elvas chegou aos 35º C !

É que nós temos bues estações no OGIMET, oh se temos


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jun 2014 às 22:22)

37 graus em Amendola (Italia) máxima europea. Na Espanha atingimos os 36 no vale do Guadalquivir, e na Galiza 33 no vale do Minho.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Elvas chegou aos 35º C !
> 
> É que nós temos bues estações no OGIMET, oh se temos



por isso é q perguntei e mais acima dos 35 alem de Elvas em Portugal?


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> 37 graus em Amendola (Italia) máxima europea. Na Espanha atingimos os 36 no vale do Guadalquivir, e na Galiza, 33 no vale do Minho.



33 graus no Vale do Minho? em que estações?ummmmm as 14h Braga registava 27 graus, mais 6 graus no Vale do Minho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2014 às 22:29)

Mais algumas imagens do tempo severo na Europa.

















@severeweatherEU


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:34)

Atenção Beja chegou aos 34, 2 graus, , afinal que estações mais alem de Elvas chegaram ou ultrapassaram os 35graus?


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:36)

Ferreiro que estações no Vale do Minho chegaram aos 33 graus? estou só a perguntar.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 22:36)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Atenção Beja chegou aos 34, 2 graus, , afinal que estações mais alem de Elvas chegaram ou ultrapassaram os 35graus?



As estações dos nossos colegas, não sendo oficiais penso que também valem ....
Já agora Monção teve cerca de 33ºC


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:41)

Aurélio disse:


> As estações dos nossos colegas, não sendo oficiais penso que também valem ....
> Já agora Monção teve cerca de 33ºC



Baseio me apenas em estações oficiais.
Braga chega aos 27 graus Valinha aos 33? acho a historia dessa estação muito mal contada por acaso conheço bem a zona ate passo ferias numa quinta de Monção acho uma região onde faz calor mas nao assim tao mais que Braga.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 22:41)

Já agora Portel e Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval tiveram também cerca de 35ºC !


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2014 às 22:43)

Pinhão foi aos 35ºC, só amanha é que sabemos os valores exactos, como sempre.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pinhão foi aos 35ºC, só amanha é que sabemos os valores exactos, como sempre.



Ia acrescentar também essa  .....


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jun 2014 às 22:45)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro que estações no Vale do Minho chegaram aos 33 graus? estou só a perguntar.



Ribadavia.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&w=1&datos=img


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora Portel e Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval tiveram também cerca de 35ºC !



cerca? onde posso confirmar essas fontes?


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2014 às 22:51)

PortugalWeather disse:


> por isso é q perguntei e mais acima dos 35 alem de Elvas em Portugal?



Portel.
Nas horárias, na casa dos 34ºC (e portanto com probabilidade da máxima ter sido >=35ºC andaram pelo menos: Pinhão, Viana do Alentejo, Reguengos e Alvalade.

Beja nas horárias só tinha ido aos 34,2ºC.



PortugalWeather disse:


> 33 graus no Vale do Minho? em que estações?ummmmm as 14h Braga registava 27 graus, mais 6 graus no Vale do Minho.



V. N. Cerveira, praticamente na Foz do Vale do Minho registava às 14h: 30,9ºC. A máxima deve ter andado na casa dos 31ºC, visto que logo a seguir o vento rodou para oeste e fez baixar gradualmente a temperatura.
À mesma hora Monção estava com 32,1ºC (apenas +1,2ºC que V.N Cerveira). O vento de oeste só chegou a Monção 1h e tal depois. Portanto a máxima aí deve ter ido aos 33ºC. Portanto, +2ºC que na foz do vale.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2014 às 22:53)

PortugalWeather disse:


> cerca? onde posso confirmar essas fontes?




No IPMA. (É só clicar!).

Extremos diários, só amanhã.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 23:01)

AnDré disse:


> Portel.
> Nas horárias, na casa dos 34ºC (e portanto com probabilidade da máxima ter sido >=35ºC andaram pelo menos: Pinhão, Viana do Alentejo, Reguengos e Alvalade.
> 
> Beja nas horárias só tinha ido aos 34,2ºC.
> ...



Nos gráficos de observação existem 4 que tocam ou quase tocam nos 35ºC ...
Pinhão, Reguengos, Portel e Elvas !


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2014 às 00:59)

Off Topic: realmente muitas mensagens que nada têm a haver com o tópico de *Seguimento Europa 2014*


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2014 às 09:11)

Deixem-se lá de discussões offtopic e deixem o tópico para o que interessa!

Vídeo muito bom das tempestades na Polónia dos últimos dias.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=504692096298269&set=vb.234617739972374&type=2&theater


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 10:19)

Depois de alguns dias de fortes tempestades o panorama para hoje na Europa parece ser de tempo bastante agradável, com o céu azul na maior parte da Europa !


----------



## rozzo (12 Jun 2014 às 10:20)

Mais uma imagens espetaculares de França, nos dias 8/9: 













Temos de fazer um veículo para storm-chasing destes:


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Jun 2014 às 10:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de alguns dias de fortes tempestades o panorama para hoje na Europa parece ser de tempo bastante agradável, com o céu azul na maior parte da Europa !



A Europa Central a semana passada em muitas áreas teve acima dos 35º graus e com sol forte e poderoso, os fenómenos convectivos são assim.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 10:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> A Europa Central a semana passada em muitas áreas teve acima dos 35º graus e com sol forte e poderoso, os fenómenos convectivos são assim.



Sim a Europa Central sobretudo tem condições muito particulares em especial durante esta altura do ano .... fazendo lembrar aqui um ano em que tive um mês de Abril e Maio muito quente e chuvoso ao mesmo tempo, mas não falemos de Portugal !
Olho ali para Itália e vejo a partir de amanhã vários dias com forte instabilidade !


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2014 às 12:06)

Aurélio disse:


> ...
> Olho ali para Itália e vejo a partir de amanhã vários dias com forte instabilidade !



Acrecento mais o sueste de França, Córsega, sul da Suiça, a Itália principalmente o norte e o centro do país e depois os Balcãs, para os próximos dias.

Acumulado para as próximas 186 horas:


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Jun 2014 às 12:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim a Europa Central sobretudo tem condições muito particulares em especial durante esta altura do ano .... fazendo lembrar aqui um ano em que tive um mês de Abril e Maio muito quente e chuvoso ao mesmo tempo, mas não falemos de Portugal !
> Olho ali para Itália e vejo a partir de amanhã vários dias com forte instabilidade !



Sim claramente por essa razão é que as Primaveras são mais chuvosas na Europa Central e até mediterraneo  que o Outono por exemplo, os paises Ocidentais principalmente virados para o Atlantico- Inglaterra,Irlanda, Portugal e NW de Espanha estão fora desse campeonato.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2014 às 12:44)

PortugalWeather disse:


> A Europa Central a semana passada em muitas áreas teve acima dos 35º graus e com sol forte e poderoso, os fenómenos convectivos são assim.



Quales foram as areas da Europa Central que a semana passada tiveram acima de 35ºC???

Por exemplo, en Estrasburgo, a semana passada as máximas foram de 22ºC, 23ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=07190&ano=2014&mes=6&day=12&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

PortugalWeather, nao te cansas de mentir??? Isso sim, sempre aumentando o calor na Europa Central e diminuindoo em Portugal.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2014 às 13:07)

Ferreiro disse:


> Quales foram as areas da Europa Central que a semana passada tiveram acima de 35ºC???





Temperatura máxima em 24 horas

*Alemanha*

09/06/2014 a 00:00 UTC

1  Rheinstetten (Germany) 35.2 °C  
2  Oehringen (Germany) 35.1 °C

10/06/2014

1  Rheinstetten (Germany) 36.7 °C  
2  Lahr (Germany) 36.6 °C  
3  Mannheim (Germany) 35.9 °C  
4  Oehringen (Germany) 35.8 °C  
5  Offenbach-Wetterpark (Germany) 35.8 °C  
6  Bamberg (Germany) 35.5 °C  
7  Frankfurt / M-Flughafen (Germany) 35.2 °C  
8  Wuerzburg (Germany) 35.0 °C 

*França*

09/06/2014

1  Carpentras (France) 36.6 °C  
2  Le Luc (France) 35.7 °C  
3  Strasbourg (France) 35.5 °C 

10/06/2014

1  Carpentras (France) 37.3 °C  
2  Bale-Mulhouse (France) 37.0 °C  
3  Strasbourg (France) 37.0 °C  
4  Clermont-Ferrand (France) 36.8 °C  
5  Les Sauvages Automated Reporting Station (France) 36.8 °C  
6  St-Etienne Boutheon (France) 36.8 °C  
7  Saint-Yan (France) 36.5 °C  
8  Nancy / Essey (France) 35.5 °C  
9  Dijon (France) 35.4 °C  
10  Dole-Tavaux (France) 35.4 °C  
11  Vichy (France) 35.4 °C  
12  Avignon (France) 35.3 °C  
13  Orange (France) 35.3 °C 

*Hungria*

07/06/2014 a 00:00 UTC 

1  Nyiregyhaza / Napkor (Hungary) 37.1 °C *(dado não confirmado oficialmente)*

*Suiça*

10/06/2014

1  Sion (Switzerland) 36.2 °C  
2  Basel-Binningen (Switzerland) 35.5 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2014 às 13:27)

No meu país os días 9 e 10 sao de esta semana. Nao sei se em Potugal pertencen á semana passada...

O 37 graus da Hungria o dia 7 sao falsos. A Hungria nem sequer conseguiu atingir os 32.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=07&hora=18&Enviar=Ver


----------



## vitamos (12 Jun 2014 às 13:55)

Ferreiro disse:


> No meu país os días 9 e 10 sao de esta semana. Nao sei se em Potugal pertencen á semana passada...
> 
> O 37 graus da Hungria o dia 7 sao falsos. A Hungria nem sequer conseguiu atingir os 32.
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2014&mes=06&day=07&hora=18&Enviar=Ver



E fica um último aviso (não específico para o post em questão, mas para vários posts em vários tópicos). A paciência da moderação do Forum chegou ao fim. Mensagens off topic e provocações serão eliminadas o mais prontamente possível. Os responsáveis por isso (que felizmente são poucos) deverão doravante começar a  refrear o seu comportamento neste fórum. Não serão feitos mais avisos e punições surgirão quando tal se justifique.

Nunca como agora um ambiente de infantilidade, mera provocação e off topics constantes poluem o fórum. Já chega!


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2014 às 17:34)

Hoje a península ibérica atingirá a temperatura mais alta na Europa no 2014 até agora. Ás 15 horas Tomar ja tinha 39ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2014 às 20:34)

38.7 em Don Benito (Badajoz), máxima espanhola até agora no 2014 em estaçoes oficiais. Na Galiza tambem calor: 36.5 em Ribadavia (vale do Minho). Inclusive 28 na Coruña.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2014 às 22:44)

Uma estaçao da rede Meteogalicia (instituto meteorológico oficial da Galiza), Leiro, no vale do Minho, a 105 metros de altitude, atingiu hoje 38.5ºC, terceira temperatura mais alta hoje na Europa (por detrás dos 39.4ºc de Tomar e os 38.7 de Don Benito).

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...ionsActual.asp?Nest=19026&red=102109&idprov=2


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 23:08)

Ferreiro disse:


> Uma estaçao da rede Meteogalicia (instituto meteorológico oficial da Galiza), Leiro, no vale do Minho, a 105 metros de altitude, atingiu hoje 38.5ºC, terceira temperatura mais alta hoje na Europa (por detrás dos 39.4ºc de Tomar e os 38.7 de Don Benito).
> 
> http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...ionsActual.asp?Nest=19026&red=102109&idprov=2



Deve ser aquelas zonas em vale que em caso de calor é autentica torradeira !


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jun 2014 às 15:53)

39.4 ás 15:00h em El Granado (Huelva).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2014 às 17:02)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2014 às 17:20)

Sul da Europa: *tempestades de oeste a este ...* 






Fonte: ImapWeather (16h05 UTC)


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jun 2014 às 19:00)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje a península ibérica atingirá a temperatura mais alta na Europa no 2014 até agora. Ás 15 horas Tomar ja tinha 39ºC.



Finalmente 40ºC em Tomar ontem. Primeira estaçao oficial europea em atingir os 40ºC. Hoje El Granado (vale do Guadiana) provavelmente superará esa temperatura.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jun 2014 às 19:12)

Máximas na Galiza hoje (estaçoes de Meteogalicia): 36.2 em Ourense, 38.0ºC em Leiro e 38.4ºC em Remuiño.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jun 2014 às 20:04)

Uma lástima que El Granado deixou de emitir dados ás 16h cando ja estaba em 40.6ºC. Apesar disso, nova máxima europea 2014.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 09:14)

Ferreiro disse:


> Uma lástima que El Granado deixou de emitir dados ás 16h cando ja estaba em 40.6ºC. Apesar disso, nova máxima europea 2014.



Não existe forma de saber o valor exacto dessa maxima?


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jun 2014 às 20:20)

El Granado segue off.
Jerez de la Frontera atingiu hoje a temperatura oficial mais alta na Europa no 2014: 41.7ºC (em estaçoes nao oficiais, Badajoz-Meteoclimatic chegou hoje a 42.3ºC).
Lisboa, com 35.7ºC em G. Coutinho (e mais de 37ºC em outras estaçoes) se converteu na capital mais quente da Europa até agora no 2014.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 21:38)

Ferreiro disse:


> El Granado segue off.
> Jerez de la Frontera atingiu hoje a temperatura oficial mais alta na Europa no 2014: 41.7ºC



Esse valor é valido? Pergunto isso pois na passada quarta feira, dia 11, essa estação registou 45ºC...


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2014 às 22:35)

El Granado foi hoje a única estaçao espanhola em atingir os 40 graus. Porém somenta reporta umas poucas horas.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2014 às 01:40)

Granizo em Torelló, Espanha (ver a partir do minuto 5)


digicatpuntcat


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2014 às 11:18)

E é isto


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jun 2014 às 11:22)

Neva no norte de Escandinavia a pouca altitude, apenas 400 metros.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jun 2014 às 19:52)

34.9 graus em Ribadavia (vale do Minho), temperatura máxima atingida hoje na Espanha, e uma das mais altas da Europa (segundo Ogimet a máxima foi em Larissa, Grecia, com 35.0).

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jun 2014 às 21:27)

Hoje de manhã nevou perto de Moscovo. Pouco habitual a metade de junho.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...-vicino-a-mosca-oltre-20-gradi-in-groenlandia


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2014 às 19:17)

Alguma instabilidade já começa a aparecer pela Galiza:








Célula algo agressiva com ecos até aos 14 km segundo o radar da Corunha.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2014 às 00:56)

*Pelo menos 10 mortos em inundações na Bulgária*

 Pelo menos 10 pessoas, incluindo uma criança, morreram hoje na Bulgária na sequência de inundações provocadas por chuvas torrenciais, confirmou a polícia local. A cidade de Varna foi particularmente afetada pelas chuvadas, com carros arrastados pela corrente e casas e ruas inundadas.
"Podemos confirmar a morte de 10 pessoas", declarou uma responsável da polícia de Varna a um canal de televisão privado búlgaro, acrescentando que entre as vítimas está uma criança. A eletricidade encontra-se cortada nas áreas afetadas pela chuva torrencial, com as autoridades a justificarem esta suspensão por motivos de segurança.
Prevê-se que o mau tempo continue no país até sexta-feira. 

RTP Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2014 às 01:08)

*Бедствие във Варна 19 Юни - невиждано наводнение*


TheBestOfUppropfdr

*Heavy rains in Varna,Bulgaria*


Linke Imperial


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jun 2014 às 01:27)

Istambul, Turquia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p6qrpcA-k8"]Hortum Tuzla Sahilini iÅŸte bÃ¶yle vurdu ! | 19 06 2014 | Tornado hitting to coast in Istanbul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irpsit (20 Jun 2014 às 02:23)

É possível, a temperatura foi de 6º a mínima e 12º a máxima em Moscovo. Se há arredores com mais altitude, é possível que tenha nevado. Bem, se o ar estiver seco e muito frio em altitude, com essa temperatura até pode ter nevado em Moscovo. Uma vez aqui na Islândia nevou com 7ºC positivos, e já vi nevar várias vezes a 4 e 5ºC. 

Aqui pela Islândia também voltou o frio, depois de o ínicio de Junho estar a ser tão agradável (máximas de 20ºC). Tem chovido continuamente desde há vários dias. Agora as máximas não têm passado dos 12ºC, e neste momento sigo com 8ºC. É frio!

Só espero que não se repitam cenários como os de 2011, quando nevou em Junho (à volta de dia 10), ou o verão horrível de 2013, quando caíram ice pellets com 4ºC a 28 de Junho, e houve várias mínimas próximas dos 0ºC (e geadas) em meados de Junho, início de Julho e a início de Agosto.

Geralmente o normal é a temperatura não descer abaixo dos 8ºC depois de meados de Junho, e até meados de Agosto.





Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje de manhã nevou perto de Moscovo. Pouco habitual a metade de junho.
> 
> http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...-vicino-a-mosca-oltre-20-gradi-in-groenlandia


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jun 2014 às 20:21)

Hoje, deposi de muitos dias, nenhuma estaçao galega atingiu os 30ºC. A mais quente foi Ourense com 29.6ºC. A regiao espanhola e europea mais quente foi o vale do Ebro, com 34.9ºC na provincia de Zaragoza.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jun 2014 às 22:35)

Ja 16 mortos na Bulgaria. Em Varna 200 mm nos últimos dias.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15552&ano=2014&mes=6&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jun 2014 às 18:27)

Hoje temos Temperaturas frescas e tormentas na Galiza.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jun 2014 às 19:19)

Super-célula em Alconchel, Badajoz, fotografia publicada no facebook do MeteoBadajoz há 49 minutos. 







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....281688935208001.67063.236436716399890&type=1


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2014 às 11:29)

Situação interessante para hoje, nos Balcãs, Roménia, Bulgária...







> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Wed 25 Jun 2014 06:00 to Thu 26 Jun 2014 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Tue 24 Jun 2014 21:09
> Forecaster: PISTOTNIK/GROENEMEIJER/GATZEN
> ...


http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Lightning (25 Jun 2014 às 12:44)

Outra super-célula, diferente da que publiquei ontem, desta vez captada em Cullera, Valência, pelo fotógrafo Jose Martinez.  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30315000171.1073741828.451106305002572&type=1


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2014 às 20:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Situação interessante para hoje, nos Balcãs, Roménia, Bulgária...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Brčko, Bósnia-Herzegovina:












Romagna, Itália:


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2014 às 01:15)

A força da natureza! Três trombas d’água consecutivas avistadas sobre o mar de Arendal, Noruega
(24/06/2014) - Crédito da imagem: Lund de Terje Gronli






Fonte: deollhonotempo


----------



## Lightning (26 Jun 2014 às 21:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Supercélula despejando chuva em Cullera, Valência, Espanha
> (24/06/2014) - Crédito da imagem: José Martinez



Fotografia em duplicado... Já a tinha colocado no meu post acima...


----------



## stormy (27 Jun 2014 às 16:39)

Boas...

Para amanhã poderemos ter um novo outbreak de tempo severo numa faixa entre os Pirinéus e a Alemanha.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

*Sab06CET----Dom06CET*

Uma nova ondulação em altura avança desde o Atlantico para o Golfo de Biscaia, onde se funde com uma vasta perturbação polar em altura com dois nucleos, um no UK e o outro na Dinamarca.

Um forte mid/upper jet coloca-se entre Portugal e a Europa central, marcando a fronteira entre o ar polar em altura e o ar tropical associado á alta subtropical.

No seio deste jet, varias pequenas short waves geram forçamento dinamico.

Á superficie ar quente e humido começa a ser enviado para norte desde o Atlantico subtropical e do Mediterraneo, formando-se uma margem frontal quente que se torna estacionária entre o N de Espanha e o centro da Alemanha.

Associada a esta, um vasto campo de baixas pressões  cobre praticamente toda a Europa W/Central...com o avançar do dia e o aumento do suporte dinamico, um nucleo proncipal de ciclogenese evolui desde França até á Alemanha.

*ES/FR/DE/CH*

A sul da margem frontal quente, ar humido é inestabilizado durante a tarde, por baixo de uma capping layer saariana/ibérica...com SBCAPE a subir até 1000-2000J/Kg.
A aproximação da perturbação em altura, com incremento do forçamento dinamico e arrefecimento em altura deverá gerar um ambiente bastante instavel e  adequado á genese de varios focos convectivos.

Com o mid/upper jet a fortalecer-se sobre a região, desenvolvem-se uns 20 a 35m/s de 0-6km shear e até 50-70kts de 1-8km shear...

Em especial nas planicies do sul de França, e logo a sul da frente quente, numa faixa entre o centro de França e o centro da Alemanha, este shear toma (bastante) caracter rotacional nos primeiros 3km, com 3kmSRH até 300-400m2/s2.

As condições são favoraveis á rápida organização da convecção em supercélulas e segmentos lineares capazes de gerar granizo severo, precipitação excessiva, rajadas e um ou outro tornado.
Proximo da frente quente/estacionaria, varios clusters poderão formar-se, com risco de precipitação excessiva, bowing lines/echoes e tornados.

Durante a noite, uma frente fria avança desde Biscaia/N de Espanha, até á região dos Alpes.

A atmosfera energética e o continuo arrefecimento em altura manteem valores de SBCAPE razoaveis,  e varios segmentos convectivos ou mesmo bow echoes poderão evoluir na sua proximidade, com risco de rajadas severas, granizo severo e precipitação excessiva.

Para já coloco um nivel laranja, mas poderá ser feito um upgrade caso as proximas runs melhorem as condições dinamicas...

*Inglaterra/Dinamarca/Suécia*

Dois vortices troposféricos afectam estas regiões, um a SW da Inglaterra e outro no Mar do Norte.

Durante  a tarde o aquecimento diurno e a disponibilidade de alguma humidade á suerficie geram valores de SBCAPE na ordem dos 500-800J/Kg.

Algum shear estará presente, com caracter rotacional mais acentuado na periferia NE das circulações...

É possivel a genese de alguns focos convectivos dispersos com organização supercelular, capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas.
Não se pode excluir uma tromba/tornado disperso..

O mais certo é que estes focos mais organizados se acabem por fundir em varios clusters menos organizados, capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva..


----------



## hurricane (27 Jun 2014 às 17:59)

Por aqui mais uma tempestade de verão. trovoada e muita chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2014 às 08:22)

O calor começa apertar na Turquia e Chipre.
(T.máximas de ontem)






Por cá, quando ocorrem ondas de calor sempre temos agua do mar relativamente fresca, já na Turquia isso torna-se impossivel, a temperatura da agua do mar já atinge 27/28ºC em algumas zonas.
Até Agosto, chega aos 30ºC.


----------



## stormy (29 Jun 2014 às 00:49)

Para amanhã teremos uma situação potencialmente complicada em partes da Itália, onde um outbreak significativo de tempo severo poderá desenrolar-se.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

*Dom06CET----2f06CET*

Em altura um forte cavado coloca-se entre o Mar do Norte/Escandinavia e o NE de Espanha/S de França.

Um forte mid/upper jet com varios nucleos de vorticidade coloca-se entre a Peinsula Ibérica-Alpes-Austria-Polónia....associados ás perturbações em altura, fortes maximos de forçamento dinamico ocorrem.

O fluxo troposférico intensifica-se durante o periodo, com o shear a atingir valores bastante significativos ( 0-6km até 30-35m/s; DLS até 60-70kts).

Á superficie uma frente fria associada a um vasto campo depressionário  centrado na Europa W avança desde França até Itália...

O aumento do forçamento dinamico e a interacção da frente com ar bastante energético gera um nucleo de ciclogenese que se desloca desde a Corsega para NE até aos Alpes Austriacos.

Associada á ciclogenese, reforça-se a circulação de S, com ar muito quente e humido a surgir desde o Mediterraneo/Adriático..a entrada deste ar com Mixings até 13-15g/Kg e o aquecimento diurno geram valores de MLCAPE até 1000-2000J/Kg e SBCAPE até 3000J/Kg.

*Itália*

A influencia de uma capping layer saariana deverá favorecer forte insolação e concentração de energia á superficie.

Ao longo e mesmo a sul do nucleo depressionário haverá um maximo de CAPE e de Shear que resultarão em valores conjuntos de Capeshear até 1000-1500m2/s2.

O shear toma forte caracter direccional, e as condições dinamicas impressionantes são favoraveis á genese de várias supercelulas capazes de gerar granizo muito severo, rajadas severas ou muito severas, precipitação excessiva ou mesmo notável ( >200mm/24h) e tornados,alguns dos quais poderão ser fortes ( >EF3).

Durante o fim da tarde e noite para 2f as células deverão fundir-se em um ou dois MCS que avançarão na dianteira da frente fria.
Associados a estes, r bow echoes poderão gerar rajadas sevras, granizo, precipitação excessiva e em menor grau tornados ...

*França*

Debaixo do nucleo de ar frio em altura, várias células pulsantes deverão gerar-se durante a tarde.
Dada a previsão de SB/MLCAPE entre 500/1000J/Kg e a possibilidade de haver algum shear em pontos onde haja alterações do fluxo devido á topografia, as células colocarão um risco marginal de granizo pontualmente severo.

*Austria e areas a NE*

Com fluxo de ar quente á frente de uma frente fria, gera-se CAPE marginal...o shear moderado a forte  é favoravel á genese de algumas células pontualmente severas, algumas provavelmente supercelulares, com capacidade de gerar precipitação excessiva, rajadas pontualmente severas e granizo.

A presença de bastante nebulosidade média e alta limitam o aquecimento diurno e com isso os valores de CAPE não são suficientes para haver confiança num nivel laranja.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2014 às 11:25)

Impressionante a máxima de ontem em Lefkoniko.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2014 às 19:33)

Neva, de momento, com intensidade em St. Moritz, Suíça (1700-1800m):


----------



## irpsit (30 Jun 2014 às 21:31)

Não tem sido um grande verão aqui na Islândia.

A primeira quinzena de Junho ainda teve tempo agradável com máximas a rondar os 18ºC e sol alternando com aguaceiros fracos. Mas a segunda quinzena de Junho trouxe bastante chuva ao sul da Islândia e máximas raramente passando os 15ºC.

Os últimos dias trouxeram a melhor entrada de ar quente do sudeste, da Europa, com máximas a rondar os 20ºC sexta, sábado e domingo.

Agora voltou a chuva, que foi hoje por vezes forte, e a máxima só chegou aos 11ºC. Os próximos dias trazem uma depressão a rondar os 975mb!

Uma verdadeira tempestade típica de inverno. Rajadas a ultrapassar os 100km/h, chuva bastante forte amanhã à noite, e temperaturas que vão descer bastante para o final da semana, assim que o vento rode para norte. Prevê-se inclusivé neve em partes do país, com a cota a chegar aos 500 metros

Uma tempestade destas é algo que ocorre em média uma vez a cada 10 anos.

O mar esse até estava com uma anomalia quente há várias semanas, mas o stream de depressões atrás de depressões faz com que as temperaturas andem baixas e a precipitação excessiva.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jul 2014 às 17:07)

Iniciamos julho com tempo fresco e muita nubosidade na Galiza. Nao acaba de assentar O verao.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2014 às 21:05)

*Urfa,Turquia* registou hoje *41,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2014 às 21:23)

Hoje caiu uma grande _saraivada_ em Soria,Espanha.
Cenário impressionante.


















Fonte: Severe Weather Europe


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2014 às 21:31)

Impactantes imágenes de la fuerte granizada que ha caído en Almazan (Soria)


Radio Televisión de Castilla y León


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2014 às 14:07)

Fortes trovoadas neste momento no centro de Espanha, podem acompanhar aqui:

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2014 às 00:59)

Granizo e chuvadas fortes provocam o caos na capital espanhola
03 Jul, 2014, 21:04 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/m876GOtGC6S2s201ertk"]Granizo e chuvadas fortes provocam o caos na capital espanhola - SAPO VÃ­deos[/ame]


----------



## irpsit (5 Jul 2014 às 10:46)

Sigo com apenas 6º aqui na Islândia e vento forte de norte. Céu cinzento e alguma chuva aqui no sul. No norte da ilha é chuva forte e vento muito forte de norte, houve vários deslizamentos de terra, inundações, derrube de árvores. Muitas estações na costa seguem com apenas 3º ou 4º, temperaturas bastante baixas para Julho.

Tudo causado por uma depressão bastante cavada que primeiro trouxe ventos tempestuosos de sudoeste e depois rodou para norte. Os ventos chegaram a rajadas de 140m/h.

Não é uma situação comum, mas acontece.

Aqui no sul, nas montanhas aqui em redor à cota 400m, faz apenas 4º. À cota 800 faz apenas 1º e provavelmente já neva.

Quero ver se a cota desce mais...

Pode ser que neve nas montanhas aqui em redor...


----------



## irpsit (5 Jul 2014 às 11:00)

Bem, além da actual tempestade polar aqui na Islândia, relativamente rara, o GFS coloca a possibilidade de o furacão Artur se deslocar segunda feira para a Gronelândia e atingir a Islândia na quarta.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jul 2014 às 11:06)

~

A temperatura a 850 hPa, mostra T à volta dos 0ºC ou até negativas na Islândia. No entanto, mais a leste/nordeste, temperaturas algo elevadas andam por ali...

Padrões algo anormais. O ar quente perto de Svalbard e mais a norte, o ar polar por cá na Islândia.

Outros dados: nos últimos 2 dias algumas estações registaram tanta chuva em 48 horas como a média de Julho. Muitas estações bateram o recorde de vento para Julho.

E é sem dúvida um dos dias mais frios de Julho (T máxima mais baixa) em muitas décadas.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jul 2014 às 11:21)

Sigo com 5ºC agora, e um dos termómetros já marca até 4.5ºC. Estou a ver que vai ser uma tarde bem fria.

Bem no ano passado, tive água-neve por esta altura. Que será que vou ter hoje? Ahh, que tempo invernoso!

O vento esse, continua bem forte.

Ainda sonho com a neve... Pelo menos vou conduzir até uma cota mais alta e ver se já está a nevar. A poucos kms daqui tenho montes à cota 500.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jul 2014 às 17:37)

Tal como disse de manhã, a neve acumula a pelo menos aos 800 metros. Aos 900 metros, há forte acumulação. Pelo menos de 40cm novos. Ver imagem em baixo.






Aqui no sul, a temperatura subiu bem. O sol abriu e agora sigo com máxima de 9ºC, mesmo assim bem baixa para Julho. O vento forte de norte continua sem dar tréguas. As rajadas chegam perto dos 100km/h.

No norte continua a chuva e vento forte, e temperaturas a rondar os 6ºC de máxima.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jul 2014 às 16:21)

Pessoal, a Escandinávia tem estado com valores de temperatura a rondar os 30ºC em muitas zonas e parece que se vai manter pelo menos na próxima semana(zonas mais a sul). A que se deve isto?

Kevo, no extremo norte da Finlândia:


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2014 às 16:56)

Impressionante, mais de 40 kms de visibilidade, como é possível, aqui o máximo é 20 kms.  Alguém sabe o motivo?


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2014 às 14:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Impressionante, mais de 40 kms de visibilidade, como é possível, aqui o máximo é 20 kms.  Alguém sabe o motivo?



Acho que isso depende do lugar onde está a estação, e da sua "vista".
Sines / Montes Chaos, ainda há dias superou os 60km de visibilidade.

Link

Monte Real nem aos 20km chega.
Ovar, só tem no máximo 10km. E valor que atinge praticamente todos os dias. Ao passo que Sines só supera os 60km de quando em vez.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2014 às 09:58)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem, em Espanha:


----------



## irpsit (15 Jul 2014 às 01:01)

Inveja dessas temperaturas.

Aqui o verão vai fraco, fresco e caminha para ser o recorde de precipitação de sempre.

O Junho teve o recorde de precipitação num mês. O Julho parece caminhar no mesmo sentido.

Chove quase todos os dias, e hoje choveram aguaceiros algo fortes.

Longe vão os verões soalheiros dos meus primeiros anos na Islândia, de 2009, 2010 e 2011. O verão de 2013 e o actual são um fracasso: frios e chuvosos.

E frios somente por causa de uma excessiva jet stream que trás imensa precipitação. Com o céu encoberto e chovendo quase sem parar, as temperaturas raramente sobem acima dos 14ºC.





Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pessoal, a Escandinávia tem estado com valores de temperatura a rondar os 30ºC em muitas zonas e parece que se vai manter pelo menos na próxima semana(zonas mais a sul). A que se deve isto?
> 
> Kevo, no extremo norte da Finlândia:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2014 às 10:37)

Grécia esta manhã:






Se a imagem for real, é um registo espectacular


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2014 às 19:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grécia esta manhã:
> 
> Se a imagem for real, é um registo espectacular



Se for real, dizes bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2014 às 20:13)

Máximas torridas no vale do Guadalquivir.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 20:29)

TOP20 Europeu de hoje.

Cordoba a não dar hipotese.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jul 2014 às 22:28)

Tambem muito calor no interior da peninsula: Toledo 40.6  Zamora 38.4. Salamanca 37.6  Valladolid 37.4 .

Na Galiza Ourense 36.1


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2014 às 16:01)

Dia mais quente do ano no Noroeste de França, em Nantes chegou aos 34°C. 

Mais para sul ainda fez mais com 38  em Bordéus


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2014 às 21:26)

Córdoba e Granada abrasadoras


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2014 às 21:33)

Mas é estranho que esses valores das estações de *Córdoba/Aeropuerto* e *Granada/Aeropuerto* já não figurem nos resumos da AEMET.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2014 às 21:40)

A maioria das estações estão off no site da AEMET.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 23:28)

Existe  sempre outra maneira de consultar os dados dessas estações: Wunderground.com

Por lá aparece maximas de *42ºC* nos dois locais.

Links: http://www.wunderground.com/history/station/08419/2014/07/17/DailyHistory.html

http://www.wunderground.com/history/station/08410/2014/07/17/DailyHistory.html
______

Sequencia interessante em *Cordoba*.

15/7/14: *41,5ºC*
16/7/14: *42,9ºC*
17/7/14: *42,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2014 às 11:31)

Bom fundo para a foto de casamento. 

Côte d'Opale(França),Ontem.








Fonte:  https://www.facebook.com/paysagesennord


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 18:40)

Dover, UK. 
Vídeo de Paul Douglas.


Kent, UK
Imagem: Paul W Dumbleton






Folkestone, Inglaterra 
@donnarowland76






Pas de Calais, França
Imagem: Julien Lepretre


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2014 às 23:07)

as tempestades deste domingo fizeram 2 mortos em França um deles num tornado (aqui também dizem mini tornado eheh) no sul do pais perto de Avignon


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2014 às 21:18)

Por ser um mar pouco profundo, é comum o Báltico superar os 20ºC de temperatura da água, na costa da Polónia, Lituânia, Letónia, Estónia e sul da Finlândia.

Incomum são essas temperaturas aos 65-66ºN. 






Durante a próxima semana, as temperaturas deverão manter-se altas naquela região.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jul 2014 às 01:10)

AnDré disse:


> Por ser um mar pouco profundo, é comum o Báltico superar os 20ºC de temperatura da água, na costa da Polónia, Lituânia, Letónia, Estónia e sul da Finlândia.
> 
> Incomum são essas temperaturas aos 65-66ºN.
> 
> ...


A Finlândia pelo menos parece estar a ser afectada por altas temperaturas. Há 2 semanas que vários sítios andam acima dos 25C. 
Na quarta-feira vou lá estar e depois já reporto


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jul 2014 às 22:53)

Verao pouco quente ate agora na maior parte da Europa, inclusive no continental vale do Danubio.

Bucarest aeroporto máxima de 32
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15420&ano=2014&mes=7&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Viena aeroporto tambem 32:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11036&ano=2014&mes=7&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Ainda mais sorprendente, na mediterranea Roma aeroporto tambem 32:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16242&ano=2014&mes=7&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Na Suiça, a cidade de Zurich teve uma máxima de 12 graus o 10 de julho:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06660&ano=2014&mes=7&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jul 2014 às 23:57)

Na Galiza o verao esta sendo fresco na costa, Pontevedra máxima de 28
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08044&ano=2014&mes=7&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

 Porem no interior, ourense, como sempre, quente, máxima de 36
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08048&ano=2014&mes=7&day=23&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jul 2014 às 19:31)

Que húmido é o verao da costa adriática. Zadar, na Croacia, quase 300 litros em julho.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14431&ano=2014&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


Porem o Tirreno está sendo muito húmido. Pisa quase 200 litros.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16158&ano=2014&mes=7&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jul 2014 às 20:06)

Há que olhar bem para os números esta precipitação ocorre principalmente nas trovoadas com chuvadas fortes mas que não duram muiut


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jul 2014 às 19:43)

Temperaturas máximas atingidas na Meseta Norte espanhola julho 2014 (AEMET):

Zamora 38.4ºC
Salamanca aeroporto 37.6ºC
Valladolid (cidade) 37.4ºC
Valladolid (aeroporto) 35.4ºC

Temperaturas máximas atingidas em capitais centroeuropeas/danubianas julho 2014 (Ogimet):

Viena (cidade) 34.6ºC
Viena (aeroporto) 32.1ºC
Praga 33.6ºC
Zagreb 32.9ºC
Ljubljana 32.0ºC
Budapest 33.4ºC
Belgrado 33.6ºC
Bucarest 34.6ºC

Inclusive nas balcánicas (Ogimet)

Sofia 30.6ºC
Skopjie 35.9ºC
Podgorica 34.6ºC
Atenas 36.2ºC

A capital com a temperatura máxima do continente foi Madrid (Barajas): 38.5ºC. Teve 13 días por cima dos 35ºC apesar da altitude de 600 metros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 20:44)

Um registo espectacular no passado Domingo dia 27 de Julho, na Croácia:


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Ago 2014 às 01:30)

Dia de convecção severa ontem pelo NE de Espanha, regiões de Navarra e Aragón.

Alguns registos retirados do fórum espanhol tiempo.com:

















Zaragoza:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2014 às 15:40)

Células valentes na vizinha Espanha.
Segundo o Rain Alarm, muitas delas atingem a "intensidade máxima".


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 20:04)

Tornado há pouco em Istambul, Turquia.


Ver apenas os 15 segundos do vídeo, pois o restante é repetição.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2014 às 11:49)

> *4 mortos numa cheia súbita devido a chuva forte em Itália*
> 
> Quatro pessoas morreram e vinte outras ficaram feridas, arrastadas por enchentes provocadas pela chuva forte na noite de sábado para hoje perto de Treviso (nordeste), anunciou a imprensa italiana.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/globo/inter...Europa&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Ago 2014 às 20:35)

Que húmida é a Suiça italiana, quase um monçao
. Mais de 400 litros nos últimos 30 dias.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06771&ano=2014&mes=8&day=3&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2014 às 22:19)

Que foto brutal. 

Copenhaga,Ontem.






Fonte: SevereWeatherEurope


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2014 às 10:05)

Ogimet publicou o resumo de julho nas principais estaçoes espanholas:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2014&mes=07&months=

A temperatura máxima foi atingida em Córdoba aeroporto com 42.9ºC.



En quanto ás medias das máximas:

A Coruña 22.2
Bilbao 25.4
Vigo 26.0
Barcelona 27.7
Valladolid 28.7
Salamanca 29.1
Zamora 30.0
Ourense 30.3
Valencia 30.4
Zaragoza 31.0
Madrid (aeroporto) 32.6
Toledo 33.3
Badajoz 33.4
Murcia 34.3
Córdoba 36.1

Temperaturas moderadas, pouco calor.


En quanto ás precipitaçoes


Córdoba 0
Murcia 0
Zamora 9
Salamanca 10
Badajoz 11
Valladolid 13
Zaragoza 14
Toledo 18
Ourense 22
Madrid 27
Barcelona 32
Valencia 39
A Coruña 47
Vigo 47
Bilbao 67

A estaçoes mais humidas foram San Sebastián 124 e Girona (Gerona) 97.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2014 às 10:15)

Nas capitais (e alguma cidade destacavel) europeas com dados en Ogimet. Media das máximas:

Dublín 20.6
Zurich 22.2
Genebra 23.3
Munich 24.2
Helsinki 24.2
Lugano (suiça italiana) 24.7
Paris 25.0
Oslo 25.3
Praga 25.5
Londres 25.7
Sofia 26.3
Sarajevo 26.4
Liubliana 26.5
Varsovia 26.6
Moscow 26.9
Lisboa Geof. 27.0
Viena 27.0
Kiev 27.5
Zagreb 27.6
Berlín 27.9
Belgrado 28.3
Budapest 28.6
Bucarest 29.3
Madrid 32.6
Evora 32.6

Sem dados (resumos mensuais) das capitais de Italia, Grecia, Macedonia, Montenegro, Bélgica, Holanda, Suecia. Em proporçao o calor foi mais forte no norte do continente, em Escandinavia.



Precipitaçoes:

Evora 3
Moscow 4 !!!
Lisboa Geof. 6
Helsinki 13 
Madrid 27
Dublín 35
Bucarest 42
Londres 50
Oslo 53
Berlín 63
Sarajevo 73
Kiev 75
Viena 92
Zagreb 95
Sofia 119
Liubliana 130
París 131 
Munich 144
Praga 163
Genebra 176
Budapest 183
Zurich 191
Belgrado 251 !!!
Lugano (Suiça italiana) 361 ¡¡¡

Seco no norte do continente (Ilhas Británicas, Rusia e Escandinavia) e muito humido na Centroeuropa e regiao do Danubio.

Edito: Ogimet publicou os resumos de Lisboa e Helsinki.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2014 às 17:39)

Estou na Finlandia desde dia 22 e tem estado bastante calor. Quase todos os dias nos 25-30C. Ontem entao assisti a um show de relampagos sobre um lago...nunca pensei que a conveccao por aqui fosse tao intensa.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2014 às 18:31)

está interessante:












EDIT: uma vista de uma webcame


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2014 às 12:09)

http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/press-release/8416374

Press release (em inglês) do instituto de meteorologia finlandês sobre as temperaturas elevadas do passado Julho.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2014 às 18:54)

Quase 42 na provincia de Valencia.


----------



## hurricane (20 Ago 2014 às 17:43)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152232596802217&fref=nf


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2014 às 16:57)

Agosto fresco na Galiza. Máximas atingidas ate agora:

Ourense 34.6
Santiago aeroporto  31.2
Vigo aeroporto  31.4
A Coruña. 26.0


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2014 às 19:09)

Tambem na Meseta Norte agosto esta sendo fresco, e inclusive na Meseta Sur. Máxima ate agora:

Zamora  34.9
Salamanca aeroporto  34.2
Valladolid  33.9
Madrid  35.8


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2014 às 19:18)

Porem aínda mais sorprendente o agosto tao fresco no centro e o norte da Italia. Máximas atingidas:

Genova  28.1
Milan Malpensa  28.6
Veneza 29.5
Pisa  29.5
Milan Linate  30.0
Turín  31.9
Florença 32.1
Roma Fiumicino  32.1
Roma Ciampino  33.2


----------



## romeupaz (22 Ago 2014 às 01:11)

Itália: tornados devastam cidade de Arenzano http://pt.euronews.com/nocomment/2014/08/21/italia-tornados-devastam-cidade-de-arenzano/


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Ago 2014 às 14:39)

Continua o "monçao" na Suiça italiana. Stabio mais de 500 litros no ultimo mes:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06771&ano=2014&mes=8&day=23&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2014 às 13:56)

Ultima madrugada em _*Dalmatia, Croácia*_.

Foto incrivel...  






Fonte: SevereWeatherEurope.com


----------



## Aurélio (24 Ago 2014 às 14:21)

Não me parece nada real essa foto, parece mais uma montagem, ou sou eu que não percebo nada de máquinas fotográficas !


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2014 às 14:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Não me parece nada real essa foto, parece mais uma montagem, agora cada um acredita naquilo que quer



Pois, é a tua opinião, também não passa disso.

Sobre a foto..." This photo showing a 3-min exposure, composed from six 30 sec exposure photos"...

https://www.facebook.com/severeweat...757209114043/1555257278030701/?type=1&theater


----------



## Aurélio (24 Ago 2014 às 14:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois, é a tua opinião, também não passa disso.
> 
> Sobre a foto..." This photo showing a 3-min exposure, composed from six 30 sec exposure photos"...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/severeweat...757209114043/1555257278030701/?type=1&theater



Ah .. Bom, isso já é outra história .... sendo uma compilação dos 3 minutos até ao resultado final que se vê isso é completamente diferente.
Achava que tinha sido uma foto tirada ..


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2014 às 14:58)

A foto é real, naturalmente representa o nº de descargas que ocorreram ao longo da exposição ou várias exposições da imagem, ou seja não aconteceram como é óbvio todas de uma única vez

Se eu, durante uma trovoada com raios muito frequentes, fizer uma exposição de vários segundos ou minutos, ou combinar várias exposições numa única imagem, o resultado final será uma foto com os vários raios captados ao longo da exposição.

Neste caso a imagem mostra todos os raios que ocorreram ao longo da exposição de 3 minutos ( subdividida em exposições individuais de 30 segundos )


----------



## hurricane (26 Ago 2014 às 00:27)

Bem 12 horas seguidas a chover e continua! Verão Belga é do melhor!


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Ago 2014 às 16:33)

Temperaturas ás 15:00 horas: Praga 14, Bruselas 15, Porto 21 e Valencia 42. O vento do oeste con efeito fohn no mediterráneo español.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Ago 2014 às 17:03)




----------



## Ferreiro (26 Ago 2014 às 20:13)

43.4 em Carcaixent, temperatura máxima do  2014 na Espanha, na Peninsula Iberica e na Europa.


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2014 às 17:57)

Agosto fresco e humido pelo Noroeste françes 

Fica aqui o resumo de Nantes 





PS Não consigo por a imagem maior, se algum moderador quiser mudificar isto para que se veja agradeço


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 18:36)

Não sou moderador, mas não custa nada ajudar. 

Bem,algumas minimas frescas.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Set 2014 às 09:13)

38ºC ontem em Ribadavia e 36.6ºC em Ourense, máximas atingidas na Galiza no mes de agosto.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Set 2014 às 21:01)

Incrivel, atingimos os 40 na Galiza, em Ribadavia, e 39.5 em Ourense.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2014 às 23:22)

Agosto mais frio na Europa desde 2006:



> Temperatures in Europe are forecast to be warmer than average this month after the coolest August in eight years, when Hurricane Bertha brought cold air.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...eptember-after-coolest-august-since-2006.html


----------



## Skizzo (2 Set 2014 às 12:30)

Espanha

1 de Setembro

01 Cordoba 41.5ºC
02 Granada 40.4ºC
03 Badajoz 40.0ºC
04 Merida 39.9ºC
05 Ourense 39.6ºC
06 Sevilha 38.8ºC
07 Olivença 38.4ºC
08 Caceres 37.8ºC
09 Toledo 37.4ºC
10 Jaen 37.3ºC
11 Ciudad Real 36.8ºC
12 Xativa 36.5ºC
13 Albacete 36.4ºC
14 Ronda 36.3ºC
15 Madrid 36.2ºC
16 Murcia 35.9ºC
17 Salamanca 34.5ºC
18 Cuenca 34.4ºC
19 Zamora 34.3ºC
20 Logronho 34.2ºC
21 Teruel 33.9ºC
22 Santiago de Compostela 33.9ºC
23 Lerida 33.7ºC
24 Zaragoza 33.5ºC
25 Huelva 33.4ºC
26 Huesca 33.4ºC
27 Alicante 33.2ºC
28 Valladolid 33.2ºC
29 Palencia 32.7ºC
30 Valencia 32.6ºC
31 Vigo 32.6ºC
32 Soria 32.3ºC
33 Segovia 32.1ºC
34 Leon 31.8ºC
35 Girona 31.4ºC
36 Santa Cruz de Tenerife 31.3ºC
37 Avila 31.3ºC
38 Ayamonte 31.3ºC
39 Malaga 31.2ºC
40 Almeria 30.9ºC
41 Palma de Maiorca 30.7ºC
42 Cadiz 30.5ºC
43 Tarragona 30.0ºC
44 Las Palmas de Gran Canaria 30.0ºC
45 Lugo 29.9ºC
46 Burgos 29.8ºC
47 Ibiza 29.8ºC
48 Cartagena 29.5ºC
49 A Corunha 29.5ºC
50 Pontevedra 29.3ºC
51 Lanzarote 29.3ºC
52 Vitoria 29.0ºC
53 Pamplona 28.5ºC
54 Bilbao 28.1ºC
55 Barcelona 26.7ºC
56 Oviedo 25.5ºC
57 Gijon 25.2ºC
58 San Sebastian 24.4ºC
59 Asturias 24.2ºC
60 Santander 24.0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (2 Set 2014 às 20:04)

Espanha

2 de Setembro

01 Granada 41.4ºC
02 Ourense 40.5ºC
03 Murcia 39.7ºC
04 Toledo 39.4ºC
05 Ciudad Real 38.3ºC
06 Albacete 38.0ºC
07 Madrid 37.8ºC
08 Cordoba 37.3ºC
09 Merida 37.1ºC
10 Jaen 36.9ºC
11 Xativa 36.4ºC
12 Caceres 36.4ºC
13 Salamanca 36.3ºC
14 Badajoz 36.3ºC
15 Zamora 36.0ºC
16 Cuenca 35.8ºC
17 Huesca 35.5ºC
18 Lugo 35.4ºC
19 Teruel 35.2ºC
20 Valladolid 35.0ºC
21 Zaragoza 34.9ºC
22 Ronda 34.9ºC
23 Avila 34.4ºC
24 Palencia 34.2ºC
25 Logronho 34.2ºC
26 Santiago de Compostela 34.0ºC
27 Sevilha 34.0ºC
28 Segovia 33.9ºC
29 Olivença 33.9ºC
30 A Corunha 33.6ºC
31 Alicante 33.4ºC
32 Lerida 33.3ºC
33 Malaga 33.2ºC
34 Soria 33.1ºC
35 Leon 33.1ºC
36 Valencia 31.9ºC
37 Burgos 31.9ºC
38 Almeria 31.2ºC
39 Girona 31.1ºC
40 Vigo 31.0ºC
41 Ibiza 30.9ºC
42 Vitoria 30.6ºC
43 Lanzarote 30.5ºC
44 Palma de Maiorca 30.1ºC
45 Pontevedra 30.0ºC
46 Bilbao 30.0ºC
47 Cartagena 29.5ºC
48 Pamplona 29.1ºC
49 Oviedo 29.1ºC
50 Santa Cruz de Tenerife 28.6ºC
51 Tarragona 28.5ºC
52 Huelva 28.4ºC
53 Barcelona 27.3ºC
54 Santander 27.2ºC
55 Gijon 26.5ºC
56 Las Palmas de Gran Canaria 26.1ºC
57 Asturias 25.7ºC
58 Cadiz 25.4ºC
59 Ayamonte 25.0ºC
60 San Sebastian 24.8ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Agosto foi um mes muito fresco na maior parte da Europa, sobretodo na metade occidental, segundo mostram os resumos climat de Ogimet. 

Temperatura media das máximas:

Córdoba 37.1
Madrid Barajas 33.3
Zaragoza 31.4
Valencia 31.4
Bucharest 30.8
Valladolid 29.6
Ourense 29.5
Marseille 28.6
Milan (Brescia) 28.0
Belgrado 27.7
Sofia 27.7
Kiev 27.3
Budapest 25.9
Bilbao 25.8
Zagreb 25.7
Ljubljana 25.1
Moscow 24.9
Burdeos 24.7
Lyon 24.2
Viena 23.8
A Coruña 23.4
Berlin Tempelhof 23.4
Geneve 23.3
Warsaw 23.1
Praga Libus 23.0
Paris Orly 22.4
Frankfurt 22.4
London Heathrow 21.7
Munich 21.6
Praga Ruzyne 21.6
Hamburg 21.4
Oslo 21.0
Zurich 20.9
Amsterdam (De Bilt) 20.4
Bruxelles (Uccle) 20.1
Brest 19.8
Dublin 18.0
Aberdeen 16.9


Os dados de Portugal ainda nao foram publicados.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 08:00)

> *Ciclista de 28 anos morre em Barcelona atingido por um raio*
> 
> Um jovem de 28 anos teve morte instantânea sexta-feira à noite depois de ser atingido por um raio enquanto pedalava na bicicleta no Cami Pla de Grau, na localidade de Malgrat de Mar.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/ar...-barcelona-atingido-por-um-raio_18201614.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Espanha como sempre em grande neste tipo de eventos, enfim, são nossos vizinhos mas parece que vivem noutro continente. 


Belas fotos rodam pelo fórum espanhol http://foro.tiempo.com/.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Set 2014 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Alguem sabe onde poderei consultar o acumulado de precipitação de alguma estação de Xinzo de Limia (Espanha)? Tenho acompanhado o Rain Alarm e é incrível a quantidade de células que tem atingido essa região nas ultimas 3\4 horas, quase todas com eco vermelho no rain alarm, parece que tem íman  Deve ter um acumulado interessante...


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Meteofan disse:


> Alguem sabe onde poderei consultar o acumulado de precipitação de alguma estação de Xinzo de Limia (Espanha)? Tenho acompanhado o Rain Alarm e é incrível a quantidade de células que tem atingido essa região nas ultimas 3\4 horas, quase todas com eco vermelho no rain alarm, parece que tem íman  Deve ter um acumulado interessante...



http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/meteovisor/indexXeo.action

Este visualizador da MeteoGalicia é porreiro para isso, podes explorar.
Assim muito de repente não vi grande coisa hoje, ontem em Xinzo se vi bem 12mm, e mais de 30mm em Verin.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Set 2014 às 11:42)

Ogimet publicou hoje os resumos climat de Portugal, somente 3 cidades continentais:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2014&mes=08&months=

Temperatura media das máximas, adiciono as 3 cidades portuguesas:

Córdoba 37.1
Madrid Barajas 33.3
Castelo Branco 32.2
Zaragoza 31.4
Valencia 31.4
Bucharest 30.8
Valladolid 29.6
Ourense 29.5
Bragança 28.9
Marseille 28.6
Milan (Brescia) 28.0
Belgrado 27.7
Sofia 27.7
Lisboa Geof. 27.3
Kiev 27.3
Budapest 25.9
Bilbao 25.8
Zagreb 25.7
Ljubljana 25.1
Moscow 24.9
Burdeos 24.7
Lyon 24.2
Viena 23.8
A Coruña 23.4
Berlin Tempelhof 23.4
Geneve 23.3
Warsaw 23.1
Praga Libus 23.0
Paris Orly 22.4
Frankfurt 22.4
London Heathrow 21.7
Munich 21.6
Praga Ruzyne 21.6
Hamburg 21.4
Oslo 21.0
Zurich 20.9
Amsterdam (De Bilt) 20.4
Bruxelles (Uccle) 20.1
Brest 19.8
Dublin 18.0
Aberdeen 16.9


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Possível tornado em Huelva, Espanha.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 21:41)

Sérvia


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Sérvia
> 
> Bujica u Tekiji (Srbija) - YouTube



Porra, mas que video!!Incrível o poder da natureza.


----------



## bigfire (16 Set 2014 às 21:56)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Sérvia
> 
> Bujica u Tekiji (Srbija) - YouTube



Isso é que mete respeito , é preciso coragem para desafiar a natureza


----------



## manchester (17 Set 2014 às 01:44)

Na Catalunha, a costa está a ser fustigada por inumeros relampagos conforme se pode ver neste site:

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en

Alguem sabe links de webcams?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Set 2014 às 12:58)

Aquilo na Turquia parece estar animado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Possível tornado em Huelva, Espanha.


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2014 às 19:48)

trovoada acompanhada de muita chuva no sudoeste de França, foram encontrados 4 corpos e ha duas pessoas ainda desaparecidas
















Mais fotos 
http://www.midilibre.fr/2014/09/17/inondations-envoyez-nous-vos-photos-et-videos,1052502.php


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2014 às 19:48)

nem tinha reparado no pormenor da bandeira portuguesa na primeira foto


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Madrugada fria por terras romenas.
Vão se intensificando as inversões térmicas em *Miercurea Ciuc*.
Minima fria, mas longe da minima absoluta para o mês de Setembro (-10ºC).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2014 às 12:38)

> Here is another impressive VIS + IR satellite image of the large MCS over the central Adriatic and western Balkan peninsula. Cloud tops temperature was near -70°C at some time, which is according to closest skew-t higher than 13.000 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está agreste ali para os lados do adriático 

https://www.facebook.com/severeweat...757209114043/1572768816279547/?type=1&theater


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2014 às 12:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está agreste ali para os lados do adriático



Que monstro! 

A frequência de descargas eléctricas é impressionante:

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2014 às 13:02)

Impressionante o sat24 nessa area...


Deixo aqui um site de webcams instaladas em varios pontos da Croácia.

http://www.livecamcroatia.com/kamere/istarska-zupanija/uvala-soline-pula/

E já agora uma em Zenica,Bósnia.

http://zenica.tv/index.php/zenica-live/kamera-trg-alije-izetbegovica-zenica

Pode ser util para acompanhar a situação.


----------



## irpsit (20 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Tem sido possivelmente o mais quente Setembro dos registos aqui na Islândia. 

O verão não estava a ser mal de todos, mas chuvoso. O Agosto tinha sido invulgarmente bom, com uma notória anomalia positiva de temperatura, e assim o Setembro continuou apenas essa tendência.

Incrível como o frio ainda não chegou. A média nesta altura, é de mínimas a rondar os 0ºC e máximas a rondar os 7ºC. Neste momento, as máximas continuam a marcar 15ºC continuamente, e as mínimas não descem muito baixo. Num ano normal, as geadas costumam ser quase diárias e mesmo a neve começa a surgir.

Há um factor porém invulgar: grandes concentrações de SO2 devido à larga erupção do Bardarbunga que começou a 31 de Agosto. Hoje esteve mesmo um haze/bruma considerável, com visibilidade a certa altura de apenas 5km, apesar do tempo limpo.

Incrível ver tal nível de poluição atmosférica, superior a qualquer cidade indiana ou chinesa, num país que normalmente tem ar limpíssimo.

Os picos de SO2 atingiram somente 150 ug/m3. Mas noutras partes do país já atingiram 4000 ug/m3, que são níveis já bem perigosos para a saude humana.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Set 2014 às 09:19)

Primeiras neves na Escandinavia. Kiruna, norte da Suecia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 19:58)

Algumas zonas do Sul da Finlândia ainda andavam à volta dos 20ºC nos últimos dias.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Set 2014 às 09:08)

Hoje neva inclusive na costa, Tromso (norte da Noruega).


----------



## irpsit (22 Set 2014 às 13:25)

Além de Portugal, deve estar uma valente dose de trovoadas e tempestades, no nordeste de Espanha e sul de França. Vejam o sat24.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 17:27)

irpsit disse:


> Além de Portugal, deve estar uma valente dose de trovoadas e tempestades, no nordeste de Espanha e sul de França. Vejam o sat24.









Várias células convectivas hoje sobre a Ibéria, a depressão está centrada algures no distrito de Vila Real e o seu centro deloca-se para o Litoral, mas a sua circulação atinge toda a Península. Interessante observar o outflow no mar Cantábrico e nos Pireneus, algo frequente em furacões e tempestades tropicais mas acho que nunca tinha visto numa depressão centrada em terra, mas posso ser eu que ando distraído e ser uma coisa comum.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 18:27)




----------



## manchester (23 Set 2014 às 02:59)

Brutal timelapse trovoada...


Mais informações: http://teslaweather.blogspot.com.es/2014/09/sistema-tormentoso-se-francia-desde.html


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Nos ultimos dias as temperaturas desceram um pouco aqui pelo Noroeste frances, maximas a rondar os 22°C e as minimas na casa dos 10, um pouco abaixo. 
A chuva é que não tem aparecido mesmo as trovoadas do fim da semana passada so ca passaram de raspão, tem é estado um vento de norte bem fresquinho


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Grande vendaval nos cumes da Roménia, Varful Omu  registou hoje uns belos extremos térmicos. 






Video bem ilustrativo do vendaval que por lá anda.

http://livenews.romaniatv.net/iarna-s-a-instalat-deja-pe-varfurile-muntilor_27384.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2014 às 13:44)

> *Mais de uma centena de ocorrências em Málaga e Sevilha devido à chuva*
> 
> A chuva que caiu desde a noite de sábado nas cidades espanholas de Málaga e Sevilha produziram mais de uma centena de ocorrências registadas pelo serviço de emergência 112, provocando apenas danos materiais.
> 
> ...



Acumulados de ontem (dia 27/09) na província de Málaga:

Alpendeire: 110.8 mm
Vélez-Málaga: 66.8 mm
Ronda Instituto: 48.6 mm

Acumulados de hoje (28/09) na província de Málaga:

Marbella: 71.4 mm (só tem dados até às 10h)
Málaga (Puerto): 35.3 mm
Málaga (Centro Meteorológico): 31.1 mm

Carmona (Província de Sevilha): 35.4 mm

Fonte: AEMET

O Ogimet registou das 12h (UTC) de ontem às 12 h (UTC) de hoje, os seguintes valores:

Sevilha (San Pablo): 62.7 mm
Tortosa: 53.0 mm
Melilla: 32.0 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2014 às 21:02)

Cheias em *Montpellier*, sul de França.
Segundo o Ogimet, caíram *290 mm*! 



Alguns videos:

(O 2º video é impressionante)


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 23:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheias em *Montpellier*, sul de França.
> Segundo o Ogimet, caíram *290 mm*!
> 
> 
> ...



Aquelas células que se formam ali no Mediterrâneo a sul de França são terríveis. O historial de tragédias nessa região já é longo. Nîmes, Perpignan, Marseille, Narbonne e outros, locais de fatídicas ocorrências periodicamente.
Exemplo: ver no Google images: _inondations nimes 3 octobre 1988_
https://www.google.pt/search?q=inondations nimes 3 octobre 1988&hl=en-PT&biw=1920&bih=979&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ceApVKvDJ8y07QaQ6YF4&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

(estas ficaram-me gravadas na memória) ou estas ainda mais extraordinárias: _vaison la romaine inondation 22 septembre 1992
https://www.google.pt/search?q=vaison la romaine inondation 22 septembre 1992&hl=en-PT&biw=1920&bih=979&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ot8pVNacEKud7gb7lYDoCQ&ved=0CDIQsAQ_

_É de realçar o curto intervalo de época do ano em que ocorreram._


----------



## rozzo (30 Set 2014 às 10:43)

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ULT9#history/tdata/s20140929/e20140929/mdaily

Impressionante ali pela hora de almoço!!!
E pelo que vi do satélite, terá havido uma zona ainda mais violenta, e estacionária também, ao largo. Felizmente não atingiu em cheio terra, pois poderia ser catastrófico.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2014 às 11:04)

Boas! Aqui por Perpignan tudo calmo . Noite e manhã de chuva moderada. Ontem fiquei impressionado com as imagens vindas de Montpellier. Aqui até esteve uma tarde agradável. 150km de distância ainda fazem alguma diferença!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2014 às 11:36)

Impressionante choveu á media de 100 mm/h durante umas 3 horas !

Se fosse em Lisboa, Lisboa desaparecia do mapa , pois se a chover 20 mm numa hora (vá admito que muito localmente tivesse sido 40 mm) é aquilo que é imagine-se 100 mm !

Reparei que durante a tarde estava ali uma célula ultra violenta (pela sua configuração) que se tivesse atingido terra seria catastrófico !

A zona do Mediterrâneo e sobretudo as suas costas litorais de Espanha e França são um perigo nesta altura do ano, com tempestades muito tropicais. Uma espécie de Caraíbas da Europa


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2014 às 13:30)

Imagino isso no Algarve! Nem naquele evento histórico em Monchique no ano 1997 se atingiram valores desses. 
Já agora se fosse aqui em Perpignan, mais concretamente na zona onde me encontro, rodeado por paredes de 1000 e tal 2000m de altitude nem quero imaginar a catástrofe...
Por aqui segue tudo calmo. Já parou a chuva e aparece o sol por vezes.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 15:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Impressionante choveu á media de 100 mm/h durante umas 3 horas !
> 
> Se fosse em Lisboa, Lisboa desaparecia do mapa , pois se a chover 20 mm numa hora (vá admito que muito localmente tivesse sido 40 mm) é aquilo que é imagine-se 100 mm !
> 
> ...



As cheias de Novembro de 1967 (mais de 500 mortos) e 1983 são um exemplo do que aconteceria...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2014 às 16:50)

rozzo disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ULT9#history/tdata/s20140929/e20140929/mdaily
> 
> Impressionante ali pela hora de almoço!!!
> E pelo que vi do satélite, terá havido uma zona ainda mais violenta, e estacionária também, ao largo. Felizmente não atingiu em cheio terra, pois poderia ser catastrófico.



Ali por volta das 11:00 também impressiona.
*34 mm* em 5 minutos.
___



StormRic disse:


> As cheias de Novembro de 1967 (mais de 500 mortos) e 1983 são um exemplo do que aconteceria...



Cá em casa falam-me muitas vezes das cheias de 83, Cascais foi arrasada, assim como todas as localidades próximas da principal linha de água do concelho.
Até ovelhas e cavalos foram parar a Cascais, vindos de algumas quintas aqui dos arredores de Alcabideche, enxurradas brutais.

StormRic, se quiseres espreita aqui este tópico.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-11

*Peço desculpa pelo off-topic*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Imagens aereas  que demostram bem a dimensão das cheias em Montpellier.


----------



## F_R (1 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Pelo Noroeste de França quase não tem chovido em Setembro, mas parece que isso ira mudar a partir da proxima semana, logo quando vou ter ferias


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Bom aquilo hoje ali na zona da Sicilia, sul de Itália e na Grécia aquilo vai para ali um festival de raios que não é brincadeira, grandes células que por ali andam e as próximas 48 horas podem dar muitos problemas ali na zona da Grécia !


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Minima bastante baixa na capital romena, em _*Bucareste*_, a temperatura desceu aos *0,7ºC*, practicamente 10ºC a menos da media da minima do presente mês.
Em *Miercurea Ciuc*, mais uma boa inversão, minima de *-3,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 17:47)

Esta tarde em Fasano,Itália.

















Fonte: http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/34351-1-super-grandinata-del-fasanese-le-immagini


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2014 às 22:19)

Boas,

Alguém sabe onde é que choveu em Montepillier para que tivessem havido cheias terríveis novamente hoje ...

A estação que no dia 29 Setembro teve quase 300 mm hoje e ontem não teve nada ....


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 23:17)

Encontrei este mapa, pelos vistos a chuva diluviana ocorreu nos arredores de Montpellier.






http://www.midilibre.fr/2014/10/07/...onnes-refugiees-dans-des-gymnases,1061984.php

A linha de água ( rio Lez) que cruza a cidade de Montpillier  tem como um dos afluentes o rio que passa na zona onde houve mais precipitação. Isto pode explicar muita coisa.


Fotos impressionantes, nem o estádio do clube da cidade foi poupado, a água chegou aos 3 metros de altura.

http://www.midilibre.fr/2014/10/07/en-images-la-mosson-apres-le-deluge,1062386.php

http://www.midilibre.fr/2014/10/07/intemperies-dans-le-montpellierain-toutes-vos-images,1061987.php


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 21:29)

Ontem, Creta(Grécia).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2014 às 23:32)

Hoje em Génova:

http://www.youreporter.it/embed/71fb687999d467b51f6854adf116482b&autoplay=1 (link externo)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2014 às 23:44)

Acumulados impressionantes na região de Génova! 3 estações registaram mais de 300mm nas últimas 24h!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 23:47)

O Mediterrâneo nesta altura é uma autêntica bomba !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2014 às 00:03)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Brutal a quantidade de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas na região de Génova.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2014 às 07:33)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2014 às 09:30)

Mais umas imagens de Génova.












E uma fotografia das cheias desta madrugada em Campleiner, França.






Fotografias via SWE (Facebook).


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 11:09)

3 anos depois e nada mudou...

continuo sem conseguir contactar a família que tenho em Génova.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 11:14)

Paelagius disse:


> 3 anos depois e nada mudou...
> 
> continuo sem conseguir contactar a família que tenho em Génova.



Que se passou há 3 anos, por aí ?

EDIT: Neste momento existe novamente muita atividade convetiva nessa zona, que deverá persistir ao longo do dia de hoje !


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 11:26)

outro dia brutal por Génova? 400 mm nos últimos 3 dias?

O corriere della sera aparentemente em directo das ruas de Génova...

http://www.corriere.it/


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 11:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Que se passou há 3 anos, por aí ?
> 
> EDIT: Neste momento existe novamente muita atividade convetiva nessa zona, que deverá persistir ao longo do dia de hoje !



não fizeram nada desde 2011 para evitar que o mesmo se sucedesse.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 11:38)




----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 11:38)

E o que aconteceu em 2011 mais algo do género ???

Já agora as caracteristicas dessa zona não são parecidas ás da Ilha da Madeira ?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 11:41)

A situação mantem-se critica.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 11:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> A situação mantem-se critica.



A minha família vive em Oregina... Em Marassi morreu uma pessoa.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 12:02)

Aurélio disse:


> E o que aconteceu em 2011 mais algo do género ???
> 
> Já agora as caracteristicas dessa zona não são parecidas ás da Ilha da Madeira ?



O problema está na edificação da cidade... As colinas e o labirinto de ruas estreitas aceleram o fluxo da água que converge de várias direções.

A água já atingiu 1.80m de altura


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 13:01)




----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 13:45)

Mais um vídeo incrível...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 13:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um vídeo incrível...



Ela tinha a mota dela lá ... se tinha a tivesse ido tirar a tempo !


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 14:09)

E este acumulado?


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 15:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> E este acumulado?



Entre ontem e hoje acumularam 500mm.

Ao final do dia está prevista uma nova intensificação.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2014 às 15:32)

São valores loucos...por exemplo, 135 mm numa hora, é de certa forma impossível evitar inundações.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 16:07)

Não é de certa forma impossível, é mesmo impossivel. A unica hipotese é esvaziar um bocado o mar e abrir as sargetas, alargar os ribeiros, e criar novos ribeiros. Consegues fazer isso ? 
Obviamente não .....
Já agora essa estação a que altitude está, porque a altitude tem muita influencia na quantidade de precipitação que cai (estilo Madeira) por isso gostava de saber !


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Por aquela zona continua a célula acampada sempre a descarregar com muita trovoada. Sortudos por um lado e azarentos por outro !


----------



## Paelagius (10 Out 2014 às 16:44)

Aurélio disse:


> A unica hipotese é esvaziar um bocado o mar e abrir as sargetas, alargar os ribeiros, e criar novos ribeiros.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Não é de certa forma impossível, é mesmo impossivel. A unica hipotese é esvaziar um bocado o mar e abrir as sargetas, alargar os ribeiros, e criar novos ribeiros. Consegues fazer isso ?



Arroios, arroyos, watershed's... todas as zonas com histórico de enxurradas deveriam ter um plano de protecção civil a funcionar. E esse plano deve conter sempre a tal limpeza.No caso, o fiume genovese não devia estar enterrado. 

http://www.diariosur.es/malaga-capi...alizara-respuesta-arroyos-20140824232109.html

http://www.watershedhealth.org/thewatershed/watersheddtate.aspx


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2014 às 02:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aquela zona continua a célula acampada sempre a descarregar com muita trovoada. Sortudos por um lado e azarentos por outro !


Ia comentar isso agora. Fui há pouco ao sat24 e lá continua a célula estacionada naquela zona.


Impressionante, devem ter montado ali alguma máquina que forma células só pode.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 02:30)

genova hoje já vai com 106mm como mostra esta estação: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGENOVAG10#history

esta com 155mm: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGENOA3

esta com 109mm: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILIGURIA30

esta com 122mm: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGENOA2#history

esta com 101mm: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILIGURIA19

e ect... as mais baixas que acho são na casa dos 70mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2014 às 03:07)

david 6 disse:


> genova hoje já vai com 106mm como mostra esta estação: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGENOVAG10#history
> 
> esta com 155mm: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGENOA3
> 
> ...


Incrível, certamente vai dar que falar outra vez.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 18:10)

Uma nova perturbação atlântica aproxima-se. A partir de amanhã à tarde a chuva forte regressa e tenderá a intensificar-se pela noite.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Incrível, certamente vai dar que falar outra vez.



Estes valores de acumulado de 24 horas, foram atingidos em apenas uma tarde em 2011.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 21:05)

Hoje em Cullera, perto de Valência:


----------



## Paelagius (13 Out 2014 às 15:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora essa estação a que altitude está, porque a altitude tem muita influencia na quantidade de precipitação que cai (estilo Madeira) por isso gostava de saber !



Para que a sua questão não fique sem resposta.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 16:22)

O Norte de Itália está a sofrer um autentico bombardeamento meteorológico através grandes sistemas convectivos de mesoescala:


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 17:39)

Sim mas hoje Génova tem apenas valores normais de precipitação !


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Out 2014 às 19:28)

Registos Impressionantes de localidades a Norte de Milão:
 - http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITESSINT2
 - http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITICINOG3
 - http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITESSINM2


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 12:53)

Parma,Itália.

Imagens incríveis.

http://static.youreporter.it/video_Apocalisse_a_Parma_vicino_a_centrale_Telecom


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2014 às 17:55)

E esta tarde novo SCM, animação

(cuidado, >6MB)


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 18:20)

Vince disse:


> E esta tarde novo SCM, animação
> 
> (cuidado, >6MB)



Roma ???


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 18:34)

Roma escapou por um triz,Florença, Peruggia, entre outras cidades, não tiveram a mesma sorte.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 19:06)

Calor brutal hoje nas ilhas italianas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 15:31)

Ainda sobre as cheias em  Parma.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2014 às 12:38)

Hoje, 1º dia de neve em Moscovo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2014 às 23:47)

Impressionante o poder do efeito foehn em Santander, por lá  hoje foi registada uma temperatura máxima de *31,9ºC*.


----------



## hurricane (19 Out 2014 às 11:43)

Bom depois de um fim de semana bem quentinho para época, parece que o outono vem finalmente a partir de amanhã! Terça-feira já será um dia bem frio!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2014 às 23:12)

Bem em Tenerife a coisa esteve bem "animada"...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 00:41)

Alguns registos.











Acumulado impressioante, segundo li, desde 2002  que não registavam valores desta ordem.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Mapa actualizado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 19:06)

O Gonzalo vai proporcional uma ventania brutal no Reino Unido, na costa Escocesa, nesta madrugada o vento médio pode ir aos 90 km/h.






Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Montoro,Cordoba(vale do Guadalquivir) foi hoje o ponto mais quente da Europa: *35,4ºC*
Portugal vem logo atras, as máximas mais altas rondaram os *33ºC/33,5ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem em Tenerife a coisa esteve bem "animada"...



Por isto é que a Madeira foi poupada, grande parte da energia da frente foi canalizada para estas células.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Out 2014 às 20:05)

Hoje mais calor, 36 graus em Valencia.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 22:17)

Ferreiro,por cá, no Algarve (Sitio das Fontes) foi registada uma máxima de *34,8ºC.*


----------



## Cadito (22 Out 2014 às 13:36)

Primeiro nevão da temporada nos Alpes. Chegou cedo mas com muita força! 

Acompanhamento em tempo real aqui neste fórum: http://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?3,3348120


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 13:37)

Depois de Oslo e Moscovo, hoje é a vez de Sarajevo a receber o elemento branco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Out 2014 às 22:19)

Primeiro nevão da temporada em Scuol / Tarasp / Vulpera (Engadin) Suiça...
Fonte: Familia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2014 às 22:28)

Portugal e Espanha em pleno Verão: 

1  Malaga / Aeropuerto (Spain) *36.4 °C*
2  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) *35.6 °C*
3  Huelva (Spain) *35.6 °C*
4  Funchal (Portugal) *34.3 °C*
5  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) *33.0 °C*
6  Beja (Portugal) *32.5 °C*
7  Gibraltar (Gibraltar) *32.5 °C*
8  Murcia (Spain) *32.3 °C*
9  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) *32.0 °C*
10  Sevilla / San Pablo (Spain) *31.9 °C*
11  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) *31.8 °C*
12  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) *31.7 °C*
13  Porto Santo (Portugal) *31.6 °C*
14  Moron De La Frontera (Spain) *31.5 °C*
15  Cordoba / Aeropuerto (Spain) *31.3 °C*

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2014 às 22:31)

São Martinho este ano foi em força


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Out 2014 às 09:23)

37.1ºC em Marbella (Málaga), verao total.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 10:15)

Preve-se bastante frio nos próximos dias para a o leste europeu.
Grande parte das capitais vão ter minimas negativas.
Em Miercurea Ciuc, Roménia a temperatura pode descer aos -10ºC.


----------



## Cadito (23 Out 2014 às 12:30)

Primeiro grande nevão nos Alpes da temporada com excelentes acumulados para a época.

Algumas imagens da manhã de hoje:




































Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 23:06)

Hoje a capital russa registou uns extremos térmicos de meter respeito. 

Minima: *- 11,7ºC*
Máxima:* - 6ºC*


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Out 2014 às 08:49)

A neve chegou hoje á Grecia.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 16:42)

Vai nevando em Chisinau(Moldávia), a próxima capital a receber os meus primeiros flocos é Sofia.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 09:17)

Bom nevão durante a madrugada em Sofia.

Neste momento:






Webcam em directo: http://free-webcambg.com/Sofia-13-w...et-Vitosha-kameri-na-jivo-vremeto-weather.htm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2014 às 11:30)

" A chuva torrencial que caiu nas últimas horas transformou as ruas de Atenas em autênticos rios. Não há registo de vítimas, mas os danos são elevados. Os bombeiros receberam mais de 500 telefonemas com pedidos de ajuda. Centenas de pessoas ficaram presas nos carros. Há um sem número de habitações e lojas inundadas. Foram arrancadas árvores e arrastados carros, tal foi a força das águas. (Fotos Lusa e Reuters).






























































 "

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...ansforma-as-ruas-de-Atenas-em-autenticos-rios


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 13:13)

Continua a nevar em *Sofia*, a temperatura actual é de 1ºC.

Neste momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 10:00)

Inversão valente em Miercurea Ciuc,Romenia.
T.minima: *- 8ºC*
Foi a minima mais baixa do país*.*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 21:53)

Pobres modelos, Miercurea Ciuc já está perto de igualar a minima do dia, impressionante.


----------



## irpsit (29 Out 2014 às 22:13)

Já há muito tempo que não reporto.

Aqui na Islândia o inverno começa lentamente a instalar-se. Mas têm sido bem ameno.

Tem sido um Outubro normal mas bastante seco. O Setembro tinha sido ligeiramente seco também e com temperaturas bem acima da média. Já o verão teve precipitação muito acima da média.

Sigo em mais um dia solarengo, algum nevoeiro vulcânico de SO2 (da erupção do Bardarbunga), algo comum desde que começou em Setembro, e máxima de +1ºC, mínima de -9ºC. Sigo com -7ºC. Tudo gelado mas seco, e sem qualquer neve no solo. O vento soprou moderado de leste, sendo portanto bastante desagradável.


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2014 às 20:01)

tempo bem ameno e seco pelo noroeste de frança, minimas a rondar os 8°C e maximas nos 20°C tem sido assis ultimemente, mas parece que a chuva regressa ja este fim de semana


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2014 às 22:54)

Os _três congeladores_ da Turquia(Erzurum,Kars e Ardahan ) tiveram hoje o primeiro dia de neve.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os _três congeladores_ da Turquia(Erzurum,Kars e Ardahan ) tiveram hoje o primeiro dia de neve.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 02:11)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Brrr... e nós aqui ainda fomos à praia no fim de semana


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 09:09)

StormRic disse:


> Brrr... e nós aqui ainda fomos à praia no fim de semana


Provavelmente os que vivem na costa(Marmaris,Antalya,Bodrum etc) ontem foram a praia. 
Por lá, a água ainda está nos 23/24ºC, uma maravilha.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Boas,

Por Perpignan mais um dia calmo...temperatura a chegar aos 23ºc por volta do meio dia e vento quase nulo. Nebulosidade a aumentar ao longo do dia. Para os próximos dias espera-se alguma chuva e gradual queda das temperaturas. Poderá ser o primeiro episódio de neve em algumas zonas dos Pirenéus. Já vi isto com melhor cara...atualmente a chuva prevista para esta zona parece não ser muita e igualmente a neve poderá apenas visitar as zonas dos altos Pirinéus. Ainda tenho esperança que chegue qualquer coisa às montanhas aqui perto.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

dia fresco hoje em Nantes, a maxima tera andado por volta dos 15°C. Chuva franca mas chove desde as 8 da manha.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

Primeiras neves na Espanha. 
Maraña.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Já há neve nos Pirenéus! Aqui na zona (Pirenéus Orientais) a cota anda pelos 2000m de altitude mas assim que se avança mais para o interior deve baixar para os 1600. O Canigou já se apresenta branquinho! Espetacular! No próximo fim-de-semana já tenho "randonnée" marcada!

Aqui mais para baixo perto de Perpignan o dia foi marcado pelo tecto de nuvens e pelo frio (acho que não passou dos 12ºc hoje). Pela tarde veio a chuva mas de curta duração e em geral fraca, 30min não mais de do que isso e que deve ter rendido uns 5mm ou nem tanto. 
Desde a última semana de Setembro que não chovia por cá...


----------



## Paelagius (6 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Mau tempo por toda a Itália...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 13:37)

Paelagius disse:


> Mau tempo por toda a Itália...



Houve um registo de 418 mm em 24horas...incrivel.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...di-ieri-in-italia-superati-i-400-mm-in-24-ore


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Registo de quase 700 mm em 48h numa  estação no NE de Itália:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 15:19)

Ambos os registos são da mesma estação, até custa acreditar que são reais, nem imagino as consequências de valores dessa ordem cá em Portugal.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ambos os registos são da mesma estação, até custa acreditar que são reais, nem imagino as consequências de valores dessa ordem cá em Portugal.



No Gerês já se chegou perto disto. É pena que tantos udómetros tenham sido desactivados.


----------



## james (6 Nov 2014 às 17:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Registo de quase 700 mm em 48h numa  estação no NE de Itália:




É um valor incrível , quase estrastosférico !

Um valor destes provocava o caos total em qualquer sítio do mundo !


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Registo de quase 700 mm em 48h numa  estação no NE de Itália:



Resultado da entrada brutal da massa de ar polar que passou aqui pela nossa região e retornou empurrando a massa de ar do mediterrâneo:


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

Reparar como aquela ondulação da frente se enrola em torno do núcleo que se formou no vale depressionário e praticamente não saíu do mesmo lugar:


----------



## Paelagius (7 Nov 2014 às 02:49)

Paelagius disse:


> Mau tempo por toda a Itália...



Toda... Imperia, Milão, Veneza, Roma, Puglia,	Catania, Calabria, Messina, entre tantas outras...

Inundações, cheias, trombas de água, quedas de árvores e edifícios, desalojados, feridos, dificuldades na aviação, cortes de energia eléctrica...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

Um "Madicane" está afetando ilhas italianas, causando chuvas e ventos fortes.
Há registro de rajadas de vento de 155 km/h e pressão mínima de 978 mbar e também de estragos nas Ilhas de Malta, Lampedusa e Sicília.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 20:47)

E está a cavar ainda mais.
Às 12h




Às 18h desceu mais 6 hPa


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 20:51)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> pressão mínima de 978 mbar



Onde é que foi visto esse valor? A ser real é extraordinariamente baixo para uma depressão no sul do Mediterrâneo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é que foi visto esse valor? A ser real é extraordinariamente baixo para uma depressão no sul do Mediterrâneo.



StormRic, tens aqui muita informação.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

tem tudo para ser real, o mediterrâneo tem tempestades tipo furacão, nesta altura pois o mediterraneo  ainda está quente e o frio que vem de norte proporcionam as condições  .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_tropical_cyclone


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

Realmente extraordinário, os 978,6 hPa foram registados às 19:20 http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...-max-154-km-ora-pressione-atmosferica-978-hpa
desceu mais de 11 hPa em menos de duas horas.








http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=37&lon=19


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

São interessantes estes sistemas. O conjunto das condições entre mar quente e ar frio em altitude promove volta e meia alguns destes sistemas meio híbridos, com núcleos algo quentes mas alimentados essencialmente pelo ar frio em altitude. Cavando tão rápido como aparece nesses registos, e mesmo pela interessante estrutura visual, a ideia que dá é que andam várias vezes num "limbo" de ganhar características sub-tropicais, mas que são fogachos repentinos que nunca duram e passam a outro nível graças ao ambiente relativamente pouco favorável. Aliás, sendo sistemas não puramente tropicais, a falta de água muito quente e o shear até são mais suportáveis. Na verdade a ideia que me dá é que na maior parte destes casos a fase mais interessante dura sempre pouco e é interrompido o desenvolvimento pela ausência de percurso livre sobre mar aberto, pois em poucas horas estes sistemas no Mediterrâneo têm sempre de atravessar massas de terra e ilhas, "engasgando" sempre o seu desenvolvimento e manutenção. Ainda assim são sistemas curiosos e interessantes!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Esta noite em Malta:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é que foi visto esse valor? A ser real é extraordinariamente baixo para uma depressão no sul do Mediterrâneo.


Perdão pela demora em responder.
O registro ocorreu em St. Paul's Bay : http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=ISTPAULS2#history/s20141107/e20141107/mdaily


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 10:21)

As minimas gélidas dos ultimos dias em Ardahan(Turquia), já foram mais que suficientes para congelar o rio que passa pela cidade. 


Video:
http://www.izlesene.com/video/kura-...erral&utm_campaign=player_logo_izlesene_embed


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 11:10)

Um raio provocou estragos avultados numa radio local em Adrano,Italia ( Sicilia).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

Registos interessantes na vizinha Espanha, o valor de Leon, não anda nada longe da min absoluta do presente mês.
T.minimas 10-11-14


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

Perspectiva-se um dia complicado, mais um...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Nos últimos dias tem ocorrido muita trovoada na Sardenha, algumas fotos tiradas hoje.

*Nebida*






Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/matteotidili/


*Sassari*


















Fonte: http://lanuovasardegna.gelocal.it/s.../tempesta-di-fulmini-su-sassari-1.10289736#17


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nos últimos dias tem ocorrido muita trovoada na Sardenha, algumas fotos tiradas hoje.
> 
> *Nebida*
> 
> ...



 boa recolha, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 15:19)

Novas inundações em Génova.

Ainda não disponho de imagens mas partilho convosco parte da conversa.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

De facto a situação está pessima, uma vez mais, pobre cidade...

Aqui dá para ver o caos  em que se encontra a cidade de Genova:
http://www.genovatoday.it/cronaca/allerta-genova-15-novembre-aggiornamenti.html

O mar parece estar agitado, impressionante o lixo que o mar ali depositou.

http://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/liguria/genova/boccadasse-genova.html


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 15:52)




----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

Impressionante mesmo a chuva que tem caído em Génova e sempre de forma torrencial.

Em outubro, em 5 dias, a estação de Genova / Sestri, a apenas 2m de altitude, registou* 348,6mm* em 5 dias.

Neste mês de Novembro já soma *532mm*, *140mm dos quais nas últimas 24h.*


----------



## irpsit (15 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

A Islândia nos últimos meses têm tido tempo mais similar ao de Portugal do que vocês poderiam esperar da Islândia.

Desde Setembro (que é o inicio do inverno aqui por estas zonas), temos tido quase sempre temperaturas altas.

Hoje brilhou o sol, e estiveram +10ºC (em alguns sítios a máxima chegou aos 15ºC).
E tem sido assim. Sem geadas nocturnas. sem grande vento.

O resto do tempo é a chuva e o vento ocasional, e só nevou um dia até agora. Muito pouco! 
Também houve uns 3 dias em Novembro com ar polar, com mínimas a chegarem aos -10ºC, mas foi de pouca dura.
Conto pelos dedos as manhãs de geada que já tivemos desde Setembro. 
O Outono têm sido espectacular, algo soalheiro e estranhamente ameno.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

Incrível já ha registos de 356 mm... 

11:00 - 12:00  135 mm
11:00 - 14:00  222 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 11:08)

*Miercurea Ciuc *(cota 662m) continua a ter as minimas mais baixas em território romeno, a minima de hoje desceu aos* - 8,1ºC.





*
Foto de ontem de manhã.

Autor: Nagy Barna


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

*Mau tempo em Itália faz mortos, desaparecidos e desalojados *

Pelo menos quatro pessoas morreram devido às chuvas fortes no Norte de Itália.

Na zona fronteiriça entre a Itália e a Suíça há quatro mortos confirmados devido às inundações e deslizes de terras, provocados pela chuva intensa que tem caído na região durante a última semana. 

Na Suíça duas mulheres morreram devido a um deslizamento de terras em Davesco-Soragno, segundo as autoridades do país. 

Já em Varesotto, perto de Genova, um homem de 70 anos e a sua neta de 16 morreram quando a sua casa foi inundada por lama. A jovem ainda foi levada para o centro de socorro onde acabou por falecer. Os outros três familiares das vítimas, que também estavam dentro da casa na altura das cheias, conseguiram sobreviver. 

Outras sete famílias ficaram desalojadas na mesma zona. Ainda em Genova um homem de 67 anos continua desaparecido e a chuva intensa provocou o transbordo do rio Torre, que alagou várias zonas centrais da cidade. 

As autoridades italianas fecharam várias pontes e estradas e estão a tentar evacuar as zonas em risco. 

O presidente da Câmara, Marco Doria, pediu aos genovenses para não saírem de casa e para permanecerem nos andares mais altos das habitações. 

De acordo com os meios de comunicação italianos há cinco regiões afectadas incluindo a Lombarda e a Toscana. Em Milão foram fechadas algumas estações de metro e uma estação de comboios central. 

*[Actualizada às 11:39 de 16 de Novembro]*

Fonte: RR


----------



## Paelagius (16 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Nas notícias parece-me tudo tão distante quando não tenho especial afecto a um determinado lugar.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Nov 2014 às 15:53)

Um dos cemitérios desabou. Existem restos mortais dispersos entre a lama nas lojas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 16:47)

Para amanhã...mais mm, esta catástrofe parece não ter fim, incrível.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para amanhã...mais mm, esta catástrofe parece não ter fim, incrível.



O sol apenas trouxe tréguas talvez até amanhã porque uma nova perturbação esta em desenvolvimento, a quinta do mês.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

A perturbação Atlântica determinou nestas últimas horas um agravamento das condições meteorológicas na região norte de Itália. Trata-se de uma perturbação menor que aquela de sábado.

Nas próximas horas espera-se chuva intensa, com especial atenção à noite com fortes temporais em Veneza.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 17:05)




----------



## Paelagius (17 Nov 2014 às 17:08)




----------



## Paelagius (17 Nov 2014 às 17:57)




----------



## Paelagius (18 Nov 2014 às 02:38)

A estrutura deslocou-se lentamente para Este. Aquele sistema de perturbação move-se para os Balcãs e redondezas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2014 às 03:22)

Alta, Comuna da Noruega
Severe Weather Scandinavia





Kristiansand, Comuna da Noruega
UK Weather Forecast





Avoriaz, França
@AvoriazTourisme


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

Um resumo das chuvas na Europa Central:


----------



## Paelagius (18 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

A circulação do sistema de baixa pressão responsável pelo mau tempo sobre Itália moveu-se lentamente em direcção a Este: relacionado com esta circulação, observou-se chuva intensa na área do Adriático e precipitação dispersa na Europa Central e de Leste. Uma grande crista de alta pressão estendia-se desde a Rússia até à península escandinava, associada a condições de tempo na sua maioria estáveis de bastante frio. Uma frente fria activa vinda do Atlântico aproxima-se do norte de Portugal e Galiza. Nestas próximas horas esta perturbação permanecerá estacionária sobre o nosso país trazendo chuva em abundância para todo o dia de amanhã. O sistema sobre a Europa Central e de Leste continuará a mover-se para Este determinando um agravamento geral das condições meteorológicas sobre a Roménia, Sérvia, Búlgaria, Ucrânia e Grécia.


----------



## hurricane (21 Nov 2014 às 09:10)

Finalmente o frio chega por aqui! -1ºC de mínima!


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2014 às 11:02)

ontem tivemos quase um dia de calor com a temperatura perto dos 20°C, por agora ceu nublado e 13°C, espera-nos uma semana de chuva fraca


----------



## Paelagius (23 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

F_R disse:


> ontem tivemos quase um dia de calor com a temperatura perto dos 20°C, por agora ceu nublado e 13°C, espera-nos uma semana de chuva fraca



Um anticiclone de matriz norte africana alongou-se até à bacia do Mediterrâneo, assegurando condições de estabilidade atmosférica. Esta língua de ar quente sub-tropical associada a tal estrutura voltou-se com mais vigor para a Península ibérica e França onde se registaram temperaturas em alguns casos dignas de Verão, mas o campo térmico diurno permanece fora da norma em quase toda a Europa do sul. Este campo de alta pressão junto ao solo, une-se a uma estrutura anticiclónica muito mais robusta e vasta entre a Europa do norte e a Rússia onde o clima está a assumir características de Inverno. Trata-se de uma mudança clara de circulação a respeito da que se assistiu a semana passada com precipitações fortes em alguns países da Europa.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2014 às 15:50)

28.3ºC  em Aicirits, no sudoeste de França
http://forums.infoclimat.fr/topic/85213-suivi-du-temps-dans-le-sud-ouest/page-31


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Se calhar esse registo pode estar relacionado com o efeito fohen,talvez a proximidade de alguma vertente. No país Basco, isso acontece frequentemente.


----------



## hurricane (23 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

Paelagius disse:


> Um anticiclone de matriz norte africana alongou-se até à bacia do Mediterrâneo, assegurando condições de estabilidade atmosférica. Esta língua de ar quente sub-tropical associada a tal estrutura voltou-se com mais vigor para a Península ibérica e França onde se registaram temperaturas em alguns casos dignas de Verão, mas o campo térmico diurno permanece fora da norma em quase toda a Europa do sul. Este campo de alta pressão junto ao solo, une-se a uma estrutura anticiclónica muito mais robusta e vasta entre a Europa do norte e a Rússia onde o clima está a assumir características de Inverno. Trata-se de uma mudança clara de circulação a respeito da que se assistiu a semana passada com precipitações fortes em alguns países da Europa.



Isso quer dizer que em pouco tempo poderemos vir a ter tempo frio com neve na europa central?


----------



## Paelagius (23 Nov 2014 às 17:28)

A vasta área de alta pressão com máximo de 1040 hPa sobre a Rússia, estende-se por grande parte do continente europeu. Apesar de ser de atenuação lenta, a sua fronteira a sudoeste serve ainda de bloco às perturbações atlânticas, forçadas a mover-se para latitudes altas.

A chuva estende-se entre Portugal e a Noruega, passando pela região francesa da Bretanha e o sudeste de Inglaterra, sendo precedida por correntes provenientes de sul com temperaturas amenas.

A formação de uma área de baixa pressão no Mediterrâneo traz a chuva à Península Ibérica e ao sudoeste de França, enquanto que nas ilhas Britânicas, o aumento da pressão atmosférica favorecerá a formação de nebulosidade que se estende até ao Norte de França e o grupo Benelux com grande parte da precipitação transferindo-se para a Escandinávia. A Europa Oriental permanecerá dominada pelo anticiclone Siberiano ainda mais reforçado.


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

Para quando tempo frio e neve a sério por essa fora? É que até agora tem sido os EUA que têm levado com tudo.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 09:29)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Para quando tempo frio e neve a sério por essa fora? É que até agora tem sido os EUA que têm levado com tudo.



Parece-me que ainda falta um bocado, não há nada de sigificativo para os próximos tempos, talvez valha a pena a espera .


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

Tudo muito calmo pelo sudoeste Francês! Alguma chuva no dia de hoje por Perpignan mas muito fraca que quase não gerou escorrência pelo que deve ter rendido 2 /3 mm no máximo.
Curioso que desde o fim de Setembro que não chove nada jeito por aqui. Esta também é uma zona que não gosta muito das depressões de noroeste...abrem todas buraco nesta zona talvez devido ao efeito barreira dos Pirenéus  que circundam aqui a zona.
Neve nas montanhas aqui à volta também é quase zero e tem muitas zonas a quase 3000m.
Para os próximos dias alguma chuva prevista e temperaturas bastante amenas estamos com uma corrente de SUL neste momento, no entanto segundo o GFS parece que até com corrente de Sul a precipitação resolve abrir buraco nesta zona. Frio para já nem vê-lo!
Aguarda-se por isso a chegada do Outono ou Inverno por estes lados


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Por aqui prevê-se uma noite algo fria com mínima de 0ºC. Por enquanto nenhuma previsão de tempo mais frio ou neve. Pode ser que seja um bom pronuncio para Janeiro e Fevereiro. Também não tem chovido muito apesar de andar muito humido.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2014 às 12:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Tudo muito calmo pelo sudoeste Francês! Alguma chuva no dia de hoje por Perpignan mas muito fraca que quase não gerou escorrência pelo que deve ter rendido 2 /3 mm no máximo.
> Curioso que desde o fim de Setembro que não chove nada jeito por aqui. Esta também é uma zona que não gosta muito das depressões de noroeste...abrem todas buraco nesta zona talvez devido ao efeito barreira dos Pirenéus  que circundam aqui a zona.
> Neve nas montanhas aqui à volta também é quase zero e tem muitas zonas a quase 3000m.
> Para os próximos dias alguma chuva prevista e temperaturas bastante amenas estamos com uma corrente de SUL neste momento, no entanto segundo o GFS parece que até com corrente de Sul a precipitação resolve abrir buraco nesta zona. Frio para já nem vê-lo!
> Aguarda-se por isso a chegada do Outono ou Inverno por estes lados



No seguimento do meu testemunho de ontem soube que houve violentas trovoadas aqui a 80km na zona de Narbonne. Não consegui ver a reportagem na TV mas ainda agora por conversa com uma pessoa que veio de lá ontem diz que foi uma coisa incrível.
Aqui fica uma notícia que encontrei entretanto... http://www.midilibre.fr/2014/11/24/aude-deluge-dans-les-corbieres-narbonne-sous-les-eaux,1087178.php

Mais uma vez acumulados surpreendentes! Este "Golfe de Lion" é verdadeiramente um perigo. Curioso que dos diversos episódios violentos que tem havido na zona Mediterrânica Francesa a zona onde me encontro escapa sempre. Já agora não sei se alguém tinha previsto a possibilidade de tal acontecer, os modelos não indicavam nada de especial e nem sei se haviam alertas de maior em vigor.
Por aqui (a 30km de Perpignan) mais uma vez não passou de chuviscos e nevoeiro.


----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2014 às 13:24)

Bem pelos modelos parece que a partir de Domingo virá finalmente o frio em condições! Neve é que por enquanto não há grande probabilidade!


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2014 às 13:48)

O padrão europeu para as próximas semanas, até 15 de Dezembro parece estável:
Um AA desenvolve-se a noroeste de Portugal, afectando até à França. Ou seja tempo seco mas sem ser muito frio
Um AA siberiano estende-se da Rússia ate à Europa central. Frio seco nessa parte da Europa
Uma depressão centrada na Itália
Uma corrente de intermináveis depressões, com forte jet stream, entre Escócia e Islândia até à Noruega


Portugal que continuará com tempo húmido até 1 de Dezembro, depois fica sob acção de um grande anticiclone, primeira sob corrente seca e tempo fresco de norte, depois de leste. Se vier frio só mais para meados de Dezembro.
O mesmo se aplica à Espanha e França, o tempo seco marcará a primeira quinzena de Dezembro, com passagem ocasional de frentes mas nada de muito tempestuoso nem muito frio.
Itália terá tempo chuvoso nas próximas 3 semanas, uma depressão no Mediterrâneo
Escandinávia com tempo frio e seco agora e até final do mês, mas depois terá passagem de diversas frentes e tempestades, portanto provavelmente neve e chuva. Não parece haver muito frio durante este período. Dinamarca com tempo similar, mas mais influência dos anticiclones durante a primeira quinzena de Dezembro.
Europa de leste com frio e tempo seco, nas próximas 3 semanas. Alguma neve pode ocorrer no sudeste europeu, Áustria, norte de Itálial, Sérbia...
UK com tempestades a passarem a norte da Escócia, portanto algum tempo húmido e ventoso, mas nada de muito frio.
Islândia com tempo tesmpestuoso mas relativamente ameno (chuva alternando com neve e ventos muito fortes), ao longo das próximas semanas.
Aqui na Islândia continua o tempo anormalmente quente desde há meses. Agora veio pela primeira um pouco de neve, mas mesmo assim, a neve escasseia.


----------



## Kispo (27 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

Parece que o Jetstream vai fazer das suas... depois dos EUA, boa parte da Europa prepara-se para enfrentar tempo frio! Caution! 

Para além dos EUA, penso que este Inverno vai trazer alguns extremos (incluindo neve e frio) pelo continente europeu e ilhas britânicas.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

O anticiclone centrado sobre a Rússia, com o seu interior associado a ar frio, está a ganhar terreno em direcção à Península Balcânica, transportando um pouco de frio, e também até à Península escandinava. O tempo estabelecido é já de inverno na Europa oriental com temperaturas mínimas que se aproximam de -10ºC. Em contrapartida a tal estrutura, encontramos um intenso e vasto cavado desde NO atlântico que se alonga até Marrocos. Também de referir um campo nebuloso instável no Mediterrâneo com frequentes fenómenos de instabilidade. Este tipo de circulação induz a um intenso fluxo de correntes quentes e húmidas de latitudes subtropicais que intersectam as ilhas britânicas, mantendo as temperaturas amenas sobre o ocidente.


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

Kispo disse:


> Parece que o Jetstream vai fazer das suas... depois dos EUA, boa parte da Europa prepara-se para enfrentar tempo frio! Caution!
> 
> Para além dos EUA, penso que este Inverno vai trazer alguns extremos (incluindo neve e frio) pelo continente europeu e ilhas britânicas.




Não me parece que isso vá acontecer. O tempo vai arrefecer mas será de pouco tempo!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

Entretanto continuam os episódios violentos pelo Sul de França. Por Perpignan alguma chuva forte durante a noite mas nada de anormal. Entretanto ao dia acordou com sol mas muito escuro para leste no Golfo de Lion. É só vê-las passar e ainda ontem à noite era um festival de relâmpagos! 
Esta noite também caiu alguma neve nas montanhas sensivelmente acima dos 2000m.

Deixo aqui uma notícia que encontrei sobre os episódios de precipitação deste Outono. É impressionante! Em Portugal era a desgraça!

http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...teints-dans-le-gard-depuis-70-ans-601438.html


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 11:58)

O episódio violento do outro dia aqui a 50km em linha recta...
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...-eau-dans-l-aude-la-nuit-derniere-599536.html

Falam de 200mm como nós de uma frente que deixa 20mm...90mm numa hora coisa pouca. Em 2012 caíram 90mm numa noite no Algarve e as cheias foram monstruosas!
É sempre impressionante! Eu acho que os pluviômetros deles estão mas é avariados


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 12:00)

Outra notícia....
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...cite-dans-l-aude-la-nuit-derniere-599476.html


----------



## Kispo (28 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

hurricane disse:


> Não me parece que isso vá acontecer. O tempo vai arrefecer mas será de pouco tempo!



Veremos... Para o início de Dezembro (ainda Outuno) vêm temperaturas baixas garantidamente para o leste, norte e centro da Europa.

Em relação ao Inverno que começa a 21 de Dezembro no hemisfério norte, e que portanto ainda nem chegou vamos ter muito tempo para verificar o que vai acontecer....
Mas há algo que não se pode por de parte... o Jetstream mostra tendência (já o fez na região dos EUA este ano) em "passear" por latitudes inferiores trazendo consigo entre outros algum frio polar.


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2014 às 15:22)

Kispo disse:


> Veremos... Para o início de Dezembro (ainda Outuno) vêm temperaturas baixas garantidamente para o leste, norte e centro da Europa.
> 
> Em relação ao Inverno que começa a 21 de Dezembro no hemisfério norte, e que portanto ainda nem chegou vamos ter muito tempo para verificar o que vai acontecer....
> Mas há algo que não se pode por de parte... o Jetstream mostra tendência (já o fez na região dos EUA este ano) em "passear" por latitudes inferiores trazendo consigo entre outros algum frio polar.




Pois espero que sim!! O ano passado na Bélgica o inverno foi uma desgraça! A temperatura vai baixar bastante a partir de Domingo, para valores que nem sei se foram atingidos durante o Inverno passado todo. Mas espero que tenhas razão. O meu sonho sempre foi ter um Inverno com alguma neve.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Uma extensa e profunda circulação ciclónica centrada sobre o Atlântico afecta o ocidente da Europa; esta está associada a uma perturbação intensa responsável por fortes chuvas em Marrocos e precipitação em muitas áreas da Península Ibérica.

O fluxo de massa de ar quente e húmido que diz respeito à envolvência da bacia do Mediterrâneo  está na origem da precipitação que se observa no SE de França e NO de Itália; No sector mais a oriente do continente europeu prevalece a influência do anticiclone siberiano, acompanhado de ar bastante frio.

Ao longo das próximas horas o anticiclone siberiano irá determinar tempo estável sobre uma boa parte da Europa do Norte, com tempo frio na Escandinávia e Europa de Leste (especialmente na Rússia, Bielorrússia e Polónia). Na Península Ibérica importa referir a circulação ciclónica no sul da Espanha que vai continuar a transportar o ar quente e húmido do Mediterrâneo e que originará chuva, nomeadamente na parte E da Espanha, com contribuições também abundantes no NE; a precipitação à noite tende a estender-se ao sul de França.


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

Apesar de ser pouco confiável mas o Freemeteo está um 'mimo' para a minha zona!!! Muito frio e provável queda de neve na Terça à noite. Vai ser uma semana bem fria por cá.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Video feito ha dias atras em Erzurum, a cidade ainda tem pouca neve, já a coordilheira de Palandoken está carregada dela.


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2014 às 16:07)

Paelagius disse:


> O anticiclone centrado sobre a Rússia, com o seu interior associado a ar frio, está a ganhar terreno em direcção à Península Balcânica, transportando um pouco de frio, e também até à Península escandinava. O tempo estabelecido é já de inverno na Europa oriental com temperaturas mínimas que se aproximam de -10ºC. Em contrapartida a tal estrutura, encontramos um intenso e vasto cavado desde NO atlântico que se alonga até Marrocos. Também de referir um campo nebuloso instável no Mediterrâneo com frequentes fenómenos de instabilidade. Este tipo de circulação induz a um intenso fluxo de correntes quentes e húmidas de latitudes subtropicais que intersectam as ilhas britânicas, mantendo as temperaturas amenas sobre o ocidente.


~

Exactamente, as próximas duas semanas não vão trazer tempo esepcialmente frio, excepto à Europa oriental.
Portugal e Espanha deverão tempo seco e fresco, mas nada de muito excepcional.
O UK, Dinamarca e Escandinávia deverão ter tempo ameno e chuvoso.
Itália poderá contar com algum tempo instável ameno e chuvoso.
Neves talvez nos Balcãs.
Frio extremo talvez na Rússia e arredores.

Em conclusão, nada de especial.


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

irpsit disse:


> ~
> 
> Exactamente, as próximas duas semanas não vão trazer tempo esepcialmente frio, excepto à Europa oriental.
> Portugal e Espanha deverão tempo seco e fresco, mas nada de muito excepcional.
> ...




Aqui na Bélgica vai ser bem ao oposto disso. A partir de amanha a temperatura vai descer acentuadamente e assim se vai manter durante toda a semana com mínimas negativas e máximas a nao ultrapassar os 3ºC. Para além de que há probabilidade de nevar terça-feira.


----------



## Kispo (29 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui na Bélgica vai ser bem ao oposto disso. A partir de amanha a temperatura vai descer acentuadamente e assim se vai manter durante toda a semana com mínimas negativas e máximas a nao ultrapassar os 3ºC. Para além de que há probabilidade de nevar terça-feira.



Também não estou de acordo com o que o irpsit disse. 

Repare-se no que o Paelagius disse e com toda a razão: "O tempo estabelecido é já de inverno na Europa oriental com temperaturas mínimas que se aproximam de -10ºC" 
A questão é que ainda falta praticamente 1 mês para chegar o Inverno!

Mais, tenho olhado para os modelos e para além da europa do leste, central e do norte, parece-me que o UK e a Peninsula Iberica ainda vão ter algum frio a chegar no primeiro terço de Dezembro.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2014 às 21:59)

Muito falam do frio por acaso sabem qual a sua utilidade nos  países europeus


----------



## Kispo (29 Nov 2014 às 23:28)

Não se trata de utilidade, porque de útil pouco terá para a Europa.... Energia.... Produção.... População.... etc....

É mais uma questão de prevenção, i.e. sabermos com o que podemos contar para nos podermos preparar para o tempo que irá fazer nos próximos tempos.
A maior parte das pessoas morre no Inverno e isso não é à toa...


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Amanhã uma verdadeira bomba de ciclogénese explosiva prevista para a Islândia!

Pressão a cavar até aos 956mb, ventos sustentados de 120km/h e rajadas até aos 200km/h. Efectivamente similar a um furacão de categoria1.

Os alertas aqui na Islândia são de considerável severidade. Pode vir a ser a pior tempestade em 23 anos, segundo as previsões oficiais. Primeiro com chuva e depois neve.

Tempo claramente letal.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Nov 2014 às 00:21)

camrov8 disse:


> Muito falam do frio por acaso sabem qual a sua utilidade nos  países europeus



Impacte ambiental (e.g.: manutenção dos glaciares) e económico (e.g.: abertura das pistas e estâncias)


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

Vai nevando fraco em *Bucareste*.
T.actual: *-1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 02:27)

Já se vai notando uma pequena acumulação no pavimento.


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2014 às 11:30)

Update bomba metereológica Islândia.

A tempestade assume força idêntica à de uma furacão de categoria 1.
Os modelos prevêm ventos sustentados de 120km/h para partes da costa sudoeste e montanhas, e de 130km/h para a costa norte.
A previsão mantém rajadas que deverão atingir 200km/h.
Pressão poderá chegar perto dos 950mb. Chuva orte e depois neve, ou será um intenso nevão em várias partes.

Por já sigo com vento a aumentar de intensidade, e já sopra a 70km/h na costa.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2014 às 12:22)

O frio na Europa é muito importante para a agricultura, já experimentaram germinar sementes de maçã ou rosas ou assim, e importante pois muitas plantas necessitam dele para um bom desenvolvimento como as nossas vinhas e soutos


----------



## Paelagius (30 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

camrov8 disse:


> O frio na Europa é muito importante para a agricultura, já experimentaram germinar sementes de maçã ou rosas ou assim, e importante pois muitas plantas necessitam dele para um bom desenvolvimento como as nossas vinhas e soutos



Julgo que se refiram ao frio severo tendo em conta as características do anticiclone siberiano que tem andado próximo. Já que se refere à agricultura, quem dera à Rússia que este fosse um factor benéfico na sua agricultura...


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Pessoal, vejam esta depressão.
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-21.99,61.06,3000

Nas últimas 2 horas sigo com uma queda de pressão de mais de 10mb, já sigo com 966mb!!!
E 2ºC, chuva fraca e vento sustentado de 80km/h, mas de 129km/h (vento sustentado) nas zonas de montanha.
A rajada máxima até agora é de cerca de 148km/h.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Dia de Natal lá parto eu para a Finlândia, até dia 5. Era espectacular poder ver umas auroras, mas cheira-me que estarei demasiado a Sul...


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2014 às 17:23)

para onde vais? O sol tem estado bem activo http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/pmap/pmapN.html


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

Esta é épica de se postar:

Sigo com ventos sustentados de 120km/h e rajadas a chegar aos 160km/h.
Pressão atingiu 953mb.
E chove com alguma intensidade. Tem +3ºC.

Pela primeira vez, numa tempestade islandesa não me atrevo a ir muito além da porta.

Já ouvi árvores lá fora a quebrar e cair. E este tempo certamente matará pessoas se não tiverem atenção.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

camrov8 disse:


> para onde vais? O sol tem estado bem activo http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/pmap/pmapN.html


Lahti. Centro-sul

http://aurora.fmi.fi/public_service/


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Neste momento na costa sul da Islândia os ventos sustentados são de 144km/h. E aumentam.

Quase a atingir intensidade de uma furacão categoria 2.

Este é sem dúvida o evento do ano aqui. E talvez o evento mais extremo de vento na Europa em 2014.


----------



## hurricane (30 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

Está a nevar bastante nas zonas altas da Bélgica. Um pouco inesperado penso eu. Por aqui chuva com 2ºC :S


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Nov 2014 às 23:07)

irpsit disse:


> Neste momento na costa sul da Islândia os ventos sustentados são de 144km/h. E aumentam.
> 
> Quase a atingir intensidade de uma furacão categoria 2.
> 
> Este é sem dúvida o evento do ano aqui. E talvez o evento mais extremo de vento na Europa em 2014.




Estações no registadas no WUNDERGROUND,  com rajadas acima dos 100kmh::assobio::assobio:
-http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOUTHST2#history ( *141.6 km/h* )
-http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/BIKF/2014/11/30/DailyHistory.html (  *139 km/h* )
-http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IISBORGA2#history (*123.9 **km/h* )
-http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/BIRK/2014/11/30/DailyHistory.html ( *122 km/h* )
-http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBORGARF3#history (*107.8 **km/h* )

Foto da Davis que registou 141kmh (aquele mastro deve ter abanado bem !!)


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 13:28)

Vai nevando em* Bucareste*:






Hoje *Miercurea Ciu*c registou uma inversão brutal, minima de *-15,2ºC , *a mais baixa do país.


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Dez 2014 às 14:56)

irpsit disse:


> Update bomba metereológica Islândia.
> 
> A tempestade assume força idêntica à de uma furacão de categoria 1.
> Os modelos prevêm ventos sustentados de 120km/h para partes da costa sudoeste e montanhas, e de 130km/h para a costa norte.
> ...



Sim, a Islândia é afectada quase todo o ano por baixas pressões.

Outra questão que se põe: Quanto a actividade eléctrica? Pelo que tenho lido é quase inexistente na Islândia. Corresponde à verdade?


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2014 às 22:25)




----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2014 às 17:25)

A Islândia é afectada no inverno por violentas tempestades polares sim, mas esta era particularmente violenta, e podia ter sido a tempestade mais intensa dos últimos 23 anos, portanto era digna de registo.
Estas tempestades são bem mais duras que os temporais portugueses, não em chuva, mas em velocidade do vento e combinado com neve.

A Islândia tem pouca actividade eléctrica mas tem alguma no verão, cada ano mais, à medida que o clima aquece (aqui nota-se o aquecimento muito mais que no resto da Europa).
Desde que estou aqui, nos últimos 4 anos, tenho registado uma média de 4 ou 5 casos de trovoada por ano. Há algumas décadas, a média era um caso de trovoada a casa 5 anos ou algo assim. Creio que um dos últimos anos, registou até mais que 10 eventos, e um evento de verão foi bastante violento.

Isso acontece quando o ar quente de sudeste sobe da Europa, arrasta humidade, e colide com ar frio que sopre de norte ou noroeste. A mistura de desertos vulcânicos pretos que aquecem bem ao sol, muita água, e calotes glaciadas, aumenta as diferenças térmicas que causam trovoadas.


----------



## hurricane (2 Dez 2014 às 19:37)

Está a nevar loucamente aqui!!! Com muita acumulação! Estou tão feliz!!!!!!


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

hurricane disse:


> Está a nevar loucamente aqui!!! Com muita acumulação! Estou tão feliz!!!!!!


Tire fotos


----------



## FRibeiro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:27)

Vamos ver se ela chega a Paris. Se bem que as previsões dão queda de neve mas coisa pouca, mesmo sem acumulação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 03:38)

Áustria

Bartholomä, Município da Alemanha
Fotos: Landesschau Wetterreporter












Alemanha
https://www.facebook.com/HochsauerlandBilder











Hungria


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 14:51)

Segundo _Medicane_ do ano na Itália.
Pressão mínima até o momento de 1000 mbar e rajadas de vento de até 92 km/h.


----------



## hurricane (3 Dez 2014 às 16:31)

Gostava de perceber uma coisa a quem me puder explicar. Tem estado bastante frio. Hoje a temperatura não passou dos 0ºC e ontem nevou. O vento está de nordeste. No entanto nos modelos a temperatura a 850hPa é apenas de 0ºC. Para segunda feira preveem temperatura a 850hPa de -5ºC, a 500hPa -30ºC juntamente com chuva e no entanto não há qualquer previsão de neve por enquanto e as temperaturas andaram também superiores. Será por ser uma corrente de Norte e mais marítima?  Alguém me pode explicar?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

Foto recente do ponto mais alto da Alemanha, Zugspitze (cota 2962m).
A acumulação de neve está nos 60 cm, no ano passado era mais do dobro(130 cm).






Fonte:Flickr


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2014 às 12:45)

hurricane disse:


> Gostava de perceber uma coisa a quem me puder explicar. Tem estado bastante frio. Hoje a temperatura não passou dos 0ºC e ontem nevou. O vento está de nordeste. No entanto nos modelos a temperatura a 850hPa é apenas de 0ºC. Para segunda feira preveem temperatura a 850hPa de -5ºC, a 500hPa -30ºC juntamente com chuva e no entanto não há qualquer previsão de neve por enquanto e as temperaturas andaram também superiores. Será por ser uma corrente de Norte e mais marítima?  Alguém me pode explicar?



Caro amigo, a previsão da neve é por vezes dificil porque tem que se ter conta a temperatura a todos os níveis da atmosfera e também a humidade.

Na prática, aqui na Islândia, ou quando vivia na Áustria, foi isto que aprendi:

Se o ar é frio, polar, e sobretudo relativamente seco, de nordeste, traz quase sempre neve, mesmo até se a temperatura à superfície foi superior a zero. Esse ar é normalmente frio em altitude. Se passa por uma zona marítima torna-se mais fácil de trazer neve, assim como se a corrente de nordeste estiver associada a uma temperatura a sul de onde estás.

Se o ar é marítimo, mesmo que polar, é bastante húmido, portanto é mais difícil de causar neve, a não ser que a temperatura fique abaixo dos zero. Mas o ar húmido de noroeste do Atlântico tende a normalizar a temperatura por volta dos 5ºC. Aqui na Islândia tende a resultar em aguaceiros de neve ou granizo, mais para sul é mais difícil resultar em neve especialmente junto à costa, por exemplo na Bélgica, mas mais fácil se estiveres mais no interior europeu. Outro factor é se houver ar frio instalado à superfície, isso também ajuda.

O ar mais quente de sudoeste ou sudeste é mais dificil resultar em neve. Geralmente esse ar arrasta ar quente, especialmente em altitude (frentes quentes). Então pode acontecer na Europa com esse vento, que chove apesar de a temperatura estar abaixo dos zero, já que o ar em altitude é quente. Aqui na Islândia, é possível que depois de uma tarde de -15ºC, chova à noite com -2ºC só porque as nuvens vieram numa corrente de sudoeste.


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2014 às 12:47)

Quarta feira alerta de tempestade para a Irlanda e Escócia. Os ventos deverão ultrapassar os 100km/h.

A tempestade que é relativamente forte, atinge a Islândia hoje à noite. Traz uma corrente frio marítima de norte/noroeste que deverá afectar as ilhas Britânicas, Portugal  e depois França, Bélgica, Dinamarca, nos próximos dias...

Nos últimos dias tive mínimas até aos -17ºC, esta tarde estão -11ºC, esta noite prevê um nevão e ventos acima dos 100km/h, e chuva junto à costa mais tarde durante a noite. Tempo mesmo mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 09:55)

Ha dias atrás em Rogaland,Noruega.






Fonte: http://artikkel.yr.no/hvor-kommer-dette-hullet-fra_-1.12080247


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 11:26)

Algumas rajadas de vento intensas na zona Oeste da Escócia, zona Noroeste/Norte da Irlanda e zona Norte da Irlanda do Norte.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2014 às 22:23)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2014 às 11:41)

Este ano a Europa está assim...

*Falta de neve anula provas da Taça do Mundo de esqui alpino*

Deveriam realizar-se a 1 de janeiro na cidade alemã de Munique.
As provas da Taça do Mundo de esqui alpino que se deveriam realizar a 1 de janeiro, na cidade alemã de Munique, foram anuladas devido à falta de neve, anunciou esta quinta-feira a federação internacional da modalidade.

As temperaturas demasiado altas para este período do ano estão a perturbar o calendário das competições de esqui e a prova de Munique, que se deveria realizar no centro da cidade, são a mais recente 'vítima'.
As recentes etapas de Val d'Isère e Val Gardena só se realizaram devido à utilização de neve artificial, ainda que a descida do setor feminino daquela última prova tenha sido anulada devido à queda repentina de um forte nevão.

*CM*


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2014 às 22:47)

O ano passado a neve caiu nos EUA, este ano cai no Japão! Será que para o ano cai na Europa finalmente?


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

Acho que não funciona assim, mas não deve tardar a  malta começar a queixar-se do Dezembro seco


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2014 às 22:56)

Até nas cidades mais frias da Turquia a neve anda escassa.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2014 às 22:59)

acontece termos anos mais quentes, por vezes lá vem mais para Fevereiro


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2014 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,

Estou neste momento em Glarus, Suíça e vou ficar aqui até ao dia 31e vou escrevendo aqui neste tópico até lá. Parece que para o final da semana poderá cair neve.

Estão neste momento 1,1°C.

Daqui a uns minutos ponho algumas fotos que ainda consegui tirar hoje.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2014 às 17:29)

Aqui ficam as fotos:


















E algumas que tirei no avião. Podia ter tirado mais mas a janela estava toda suja e arranhada e pôr isso peço desculpa por as fotos que estão com manchas.






Nesta segunda foto dá para ver Braga onde está aquele bocado de nevoeiro na zona do rio Cávado:






Já se começava a ver o nevoeiro para os lados do interior norte:






Estas ondas no nevoeiro são causadas pelo vento?


















Na foto em cima e na foto em baixo dá para ver uma glória. A glória deu para ver desde que se começou a passar pelo nevoeiro no interior norte e por Espanha também em nevoeiro e outras nuvens baixas.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2014 às 19:41)

-0,5°C agora.

Fui ver um bocado de água que estava parada e estava congelada por cima.

Onde tenho o sensor e aquela água ao lado é a que está congelada:





Tirada à 10 minutos:


----------



## Paelagius (21 Dez 2014 às 23:10)

Após um longo e disputado braço de ferro entre os Anticiclones Siberiano e o dos Açores, eis que o último estende-se para Este assegurando condições de estabilidade atmosférica para grande parte do continente europeu.

O fluxo de ar de matriz sub-tropical mantém as temperaturas acima da norma.

No entanto, a norte mantém-se activo o fluxo onde se movem sistemas nublosos alimentados pela vasta depressão da Islândia. Uma frente irá mover-se bem depressa em direcção até aos Balcãs, abrindo caminho a um novo sistema nubloso responsável pela precipitação na Grã-Bretanha, Dinamarca, e na Noruega.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2014 às 08:41)

Bastante geada e se o termómetro estiver certo, a mínima foi de -3,6°C. E neste momento estão -2,1°C.


----------



## hurricane (22 Dez 2014 às 10:07)

Previsão de neve a partir de sábado e eu em Portugal


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2014 às 14:42)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:

Podem ver as fotos com melhor qualidade aqui:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/128066603@N02


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Dez 2014 às 15:03)

Excelente guimeixen! 


Magnífica essa vista para as montanhas cobertas de neve!


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2014 às 15:24)

E mais algumas:


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2014 às 15:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Excelente guimeixen!
> 
> 
> Magnífica essa vista para as montanhas cobertas de neve!



Obrigado! 



Neste momento o Sol já se escondeu à algum tempo por trás das montanhas e a geada não derreteu nas zonas abrigadas e nas que estiveram na sombra.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Dez 2014 às 16:05)

Neste momento 0,3°C.

Fotos do fim do dia:


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 03:46)

guimeixen disse:


> E mais algumas:




 Excelentes reportagens! As macros estão espectaculares!


----------



## guimeixen (23 Dez 2014 às 09:31)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes reportagens! As macros estão espectaculares!



Obrigado!


----------



## guimeixen (23 Dez 2014 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -2,6°C e agora céu limpo e -1,3°C. Hoje formou-se menos geada do que ontem mas nas zonas em que ontem não derreteu ainda tem mais.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Dez 2014 às 16:29)

Fotos de hoje:


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

Está neste momento 1,5°C e céu cheio de cirrus. A mínima foi de -3,3°C. Amanhã parece que vai chover e depois poderá passar a neve.

Algumas fotos:


----------



## hurricane (24 Dez 2014 às 12:19)

Não acredito nas previsões que estou a ver! Queda de neve a partir de Sábado e muito muito frio! E eu em Portugal sem poder assistir! Espero que Janeiro e Fevereiro traga mais situações destas!


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2014 às 14:29)

A que altitude estás, Guimeixen???


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2014 às 15:05)

boneli disse:


> A que altitude estás, Guimeixen???



Segundo o google earth estou por volta dos 550m.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2014 às 17:38)

À mais ou menos 30min a temperatura estava nos -1,3°C.

Feliz Natal a todos.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

-37 em Gielas (Sweden). -35 em Roros (Norway).


----------



## guimeixen (25 Dez 2014 às 12:39)

Boa tarde,

Tem estado a chover fraco/moderado a manhã toda com a temperatura nos 2-3°C. Está previsto que venha a descer e que possa cair neve mais logo. A base das nuvens tem estado a descer, estavam por volta dos 1700m no início-meio da manhã e agora estão por volta dos 800-900m.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

Está neste momento por volta de 1,0°C e cair acho eu água-neve, acho que ainda não é neve. Não sei o valor exato da temperatura pois não tenho oportunidade de ver agora.

Deixo aqui um vídeo :


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2014 às 18:48)




----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2014 às 06:42)

Bom dia,

Está neste momento -0,4°C e a nevar e está tudo branquinho.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2014 às 13:52)

Munich


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Dez 2014 às 15:05)

Boa tarde a todos,

Estou a reportar desde Estrasburgo (Alsácia/França) onde se espera neve a cotas de 300m esta noite. Será sem dúvida o primeiro nevão da temporada em toda a região nordeste de França. Está previsto enormes acumulações de neve na cordilheira do Jura-Vosges. De referir que na próxima semana nesta zona a Temp mínima possa já chegar aos -8 graus, será sem dúvida uma entrada bem fria na Europa Central.

Bom fim de semana a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2014 às 15:34)

Está neste momento -0,3°C e a nevar fraco. Esteve a nevar o dia todo, mas nevou mais intensamente durante a manhã. Amanhã está previsto nevar mais do que hoje.

Algumas das fotos que tirei hoje:


----------



## hurricane (26 Dez 2014 às 16:51)

Será que ainda virão mais entradas deste género em Janeiro e Fevereiro?

Estou em desespero em Portugal por não estar a assistir a essa entrada fria na zona onde moro na Bélgica!!


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2014 às 19:31)

Estão neste momento -3,0°C e continua a descer. O céu está com algumas nuvens, mas continuam a cair poucos flocos de neve, secalhar são atirados pelo vento nas montanhas.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

-4,6°C e formou-se à pouco na zona do rio (rio Linth), que passa a por volta de 100-150m daqui, nevoeiro e agora alastrou-se até aqui.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Dez 2014 às 20:42)

Helsínquia e Lahti(última), Finlândia. Última noite e hoje de manhã.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Dez 2014 às 20:50)

guimeixen disse:


> -4,6°C e formou-se à pouco na zona do rio (rio Linth), que passa a por volta de 100-150m daqui, nevoeiro e agora alastrou-se até aqui.


Esta noite ainda vai cair mais neve por aí e cuidado com o vento, se bem que parece que estás bem protegido aí pelas montanhas 

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/hom...l/fr/data/blogs/2014/12/la-neige-arrive-.html


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

jotackosta disse:


> Esta noite ainda vai cair mais neve por aí e cuidado com o vento, se bem que parece que estás bem protegido aí pelas montanhas
> 
> http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/hom...l/fr/data/blogs/2014/12/la-neige-arrive-.html



Para zona onde estou como para outras zonas lançaram um aviso devido à neve e também para o vento:


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2014 às 22:48)

Neste momento estão -5,9°C e para já a mínima foi de -6,2°C e com nevoeiro a ir e a vir. Está céu limpo exceto quando o nevoeiro chega até aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

boas!!
Essa zona de Glarus deve ter umas valentes inversões térmicas !!
Estive a ver no google earth , e tens aí desníveis com mais de 1700m até ao nível de água 





Algumas estacões no Wunderground:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Dez 2014 às 07:13)

Bom dia a todos.

Atualmente está a nevar na cidade de Estrasburgo. A cota de neve deve andar nos 0m. É uma oferta divina este elemento branco que tanta falta faz nas montanhas desta zona.

Cmps.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Está a nevar e estão -2,7°C. A mínima foi de -7,5°C.

Vídeo que fiz à poucos minutos:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 11:57)

Regresso da neve em Sofia, neste momento:






Webcam em directo: http://kamerite.novanews.bg/camera/view/6/Орлов-мост-София/


Está a nevar bastante em Bucareste







http://www.mobotix.ro/camere_supraveghere_live_ro_1053.html


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 12:21)

Neva intensamente agora:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 12:23)

Estava difícil ver minimas de jeito nos _congeladores turcos._

_




_

*Ardahan* teve hoje a minima  mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno em território turco.

Fotos desta manhã:












Fonte: www.haber7.com/guncel/haber/1257888-ardahan-sifirin-altinda-19-dereceyi-gordu


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 17:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Está a nevar e estão -2,7°C. A mínima foi de -7,5°C.
> 
> Vídeo que fiz à poucos minutos:





guimeixen disse:


> Neva intensamente agora:



 que sorte!! Já nem me lembro de quando vi nevar a última vez. Vai pondo mais que gostamos muito de ver isto! beleza de imagens!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> que sorte!! Já nem me lembro de quando vi nevar a última vez. Vai pondo mais que gostamos muito de ver isto! beleza de imagens!



Obrigado!!!

Estou bastante contente por estar a aqui a ver a neve. É a 3a vez que vejo neve e a 2a vez que vejo nevar. Uma das vezes em Braga, acho eu em 2009 e outra vez na Serra da Estrela só que na altura em que eu fui não nevou mas havia neve.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Estão neste momento -0,6°C e está a nevar intensamente. Durante o fim da tarde apareceu o sol e passado um algum tempo recomeçou a nevar e continuou até agora. Está previsto as temperaturas descerem bem nos próximos dias. Parece que na segunda-feira deve-se ver as montanhas sem ou com poucas nuvens na parte da manhã e se assim for vou subir um bocadinho uma montanha aqui perto para tirar fotos.

Algumas fotos de hoje:




























































































































Vídeo que fiz ao bocado:


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 18:02)

guimeixen disse:


> Estão neste momento -0,6°C e está a nevar intensamente. Durante o fim da tarde apareceu o sol e passado um algum tempo recomeçou a nevar e continuou até agora. Está previsto as temperaturas descerem bem nos próximos dias. Parece que na segunda-feira deve-se ver as montanhas sem ou com poucas nuvens na parte da manhã e se assim for vou subir um bocadinho de uma montanha para tirar fotos.
> 
> Algumas fotos de hoje:



 maravilha, espectacular, grandes fotos! As árvores com neve são tão bonitas! Isso é que é nevar! Obrigado!!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 18:10)

StormRic disse:


> maravilha, espectacular, grandes fotos! As árvores com neve são tão bonitas! Isso é que é nevar! Obrigado!!



Obrigado!!!

Pois são bonitas as árvores com neve e se na segunda permitir vou tentar tirar bastantes mais fotos.


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

Obrigado guimeixen!!

É quase como estar aí! Que maravilha que paz!! Assim

Assim sim dá gosto ver nevar!
Isso visto em 1080P HD! Até parece que me entram pela casa a dentro os flocos! 

Obrigado por esta preciosa partilha!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 18:40)

actioman disse:


> Obrigado guimeixen!!
> 
> É quase como estar aí! Que maravilha que paz!! Assim
> 
> ...



Obrigado!!!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 19:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Estão neste momento -0,6°C e está a nevar intensamente. Durante o fim da tarde apareceu o sol e passado um algum tempo recomeçou a nevar e continuou até agora. Está previsto as temperaturas descerem bem nos próximos dias. Parece que na segunda-feira deve-se ver as montanhas sem ou com poucas nuvens na parte da manhã e se assim for vou subir um bocadinho uma montanha aqui perto para tirar fotos.
> 
> Algumas fotos de hoje:
> 
> ...


Wunderbar!!! 
Estou branco de inveja!  Que saudades de um inverno assim! 
Há mais?


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 19:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Wunderbar!!!
> Estou branco de inveja!  Que saudades de um inverno assim!
> Há mais?



Obrigado!!!

Até ao dia 31 vou por aqui fotos e também videos.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 19:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!!!
> 
> Até ao dia 31 vou por aqui fotos e também videos.


Andamos sedentos de neve (sempre... ) por isso continua a reportar que a malta agradece!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2014 às 20:30)

Ontem, West Bromwich (Norte de Inglaterra).


----------



## hurricane (27 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

A Bélgica está sob um manto branco de neve!! Alguém sabe como colocar aqui fotos?


----------



## guimeixen (27 Dez 2014 às 21:18)

Continua a nevar com -0,5°C.

Algumas fotos tiradas à uns minutos atrás:

Comparação de estas fotos tirada a primeira no ínicio da tarde e a segunda ao bocado:










Árvore de uma casa ao lado de onde estou:


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 23:35)

hurricane disse:


> A Bélgica está sob um manto branco de neve!! Alguém sabe como colocar aqui fotos?


Vê este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 23:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Continua a nevar com -0,5°C.
> 
> Algumas fotos tiradas à uns minutos atrás:
> 
> ...



Lindo!  Obrigado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Continua a nevar com -0,5°C.
> 
> Algumas fotos tiradas à uns minutos atrás:
> 
> ...



Espectáculo!! 

Manda um pouco para cá.


----------



## rozzo (28 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

Colegas, uma sugestão... podem tentar um pouco evitar fazer citações que incluam as fotos todas? Uma ou outra que se queira realçar tudo ok, agora citar todas as fotos de um post que tem bastantes torna a leitura dos posts quase impossível, devido a páginas e páginas de scroll de informação e imagens repetidas...


----------



## bigfire (28 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Continua a nevar com -0,5°C.
> 
> Algumas fotos tiradas à uns minutos atrás:
> 
> ...



Nestas fotografias nem parece neve, parece algum tipo de espuma, fantástico, lindo


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

rozzo disse:


> Colegas, uma sugestão... podem tentar um pouco evitar fazer citações que incluam as fotos todas? Uma ou outra que se queira realçar tudo ok, agora citar todas as fotos de um post que tem bastantes torna a leitura dos posts quase impossível, devido a páginas e páginas de scroll de informação e imagens repetidas...


Olá Rozzo,

Quando faço "quote" as fotos "contraem" numa só e só ao clicar em "clique para expandir" voltam a aparecer todas. Ou seja, não me aparecem as tais "páginas e páginas de scroll" de que falas. Isto não acontece automaticamente a todos?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:23)

rozzo disse:


> Colegas, uma sugestão... podem tentar um pouco evitar fazer citações que incluam as fotos todas? Uma ou outra que se queira realçar tudo ok, agora citar todas as fotos de um post que tem bastantes torna a leitura dos posts quase impossível, devido a páginas e páginas de scroll de informação e imagens repetidas...



Ok, não me apercebi que tal pode ocorrer, no meu browser isso não sucede. Vou passar a fazer como dizes, obrigado pela sugestão


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 05:11)

A circulação atmosférica a nível europeu está a passar por mudanças significativas onde, gradualmente, ao longo do continente, irá assumir decididamente um carácter mais típico de inverno. A deslocação da alta pressão para o Atlântico e a sua extensão à Gronelândia favorece a entrada de massas de ar de origem polar para latitudes médias.

A primeira, associada a uma frente fria em rápida deslocação, passou pelas penínsulas Itálica e Balcânica.
A segunda, mais activa e fria do que a anterior, afectou as Ilhas Britânicas e deslocou-se rapidamente em direcção ao Mediterrâneo, depois de ter atravessado através de chuva e neve as baixas altitudes da Europa Central.

O arrefecimento é agora muito intenso na Escandinávia, onde à noite poderá atingir cerca de -25 ° C, mas a queda na temperatura está a espalhar-se gradualmente para sul e acelerar muito nos próximos dias com queda de neve a cotas próximas do solo.

Enquanto isso, o frio vai intensificar-se, onde durante o dia e em grandes partes do norte, centro, e leste do continente europeu poderá acentuar-se e permanecer abaixo de zero durante o dia.

É esperada uma área de baixa pressão intensa centrada na península italiana que associada a outras correntes poderá investir os balcãs com chuvas fortes acompanhadas de trovoada.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 07:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindo!  Obrigado!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Espectáculo!!
> 
> Manda um pouco para cá.





bigfire disse:


> Nestas fotografias nem parece neve, parece algum tipo de espuma, fantástico, lindo



Obrigado aos três!!!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 09:43)

Neste momento está a nevar e com -0,8°C. É engraçado como objetos pequenos ficam com bolas de neve gigantes em cima.

Vídeos que fiz à pouco:


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2014 às 11:11)

Pelo noroeste de França temos sol e vento. Neste momento cerca de 5°C


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 12:25)

Continua a nevar e a temperatura tem estado a descer bem e agora estão -2,0°C. O vento também aumentou de intensidade e de vez enquando as rajadas mandam a neve pelo ar, principalmente dos telhados.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 15:46)

A máxima foi -0,5°C e a mínima foi, para já, de -3,7°C que é a temperatura atual e neva fraco agora mas à alguns minutos nevava bastante. Quando fui tirar estas fotos estavam -3,0°C mas com o vento parecia que era bem mais baixo, o windchill devia ser por volta de -10°C.
Esta noite deve descer bem a temperatura.

Fotos de hoje:


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

Continuação das fotos:


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 15:56)

guimeixen disse:


> A máxima foi -0,5°C e a mínima foi, para já, de -3,7°C que é a temperatura atual e neva fraco agora mas à alguns minutos nevava bastante. Quando fui tirar estas fotos estavam -3,0°C mas com o vento parecia que era bem mais baixo, o windchill devia ser por volta de -10°C.
> Esta noite deve descer bem a temperatura.
> 
> Fotos de hoje:



 fabuloso!

Tens que fazer um calendário com estas fotos, ou um álbum! É tãaaao lindo, que sorte teres apanhado um nevão assim!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 16:09)

Algumas fotos para comparação:


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 16:13)

StormRic disse:


> fabuloso!
> 
> Tens que fazer um calendário com estas fotos, ou um álbum! É tãaaao lindo, que sorte teres apanhado um nevão assim!



Obrigado!!!

Vou fazer um álbum no flickr quando for para Portugal pois aqui não tenho pc, tem que ser tudo com o telemóvel.


----------



## Garcia (28 Dez 2014 às 16:15)

Brutal...


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2014 às 16:18)




----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2014 às 16:19)




----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 16:19)

Garcia disse:


> Brutal...



Obrigado!!!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 17:52)

Fantásticas gui!
Que grande nevão! Pelo que consigo observar, pelo menos 20 cm não?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 17:55)

Se ontem, alguns congeladores turcos trabalharam bem, hoje foi a vez do congelador romeno, *Miercurea Ciuc*.
Minima: *-16,7ºC 

Sofia* registou uma bela minima.* -11,5ºC *


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 18:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas gui!
> Que grande nevão! Pelo que consigo observar, pelo menos 20 cm não?



Obrigado!!!

No telhado das garagens que estão nos vídeos, eu medi e tem 27cm.
Amanhã e terça ainda deve nevar e ainda acumula mais um bocado e talvez chegue aos 30cm.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2014 às 18:31)

Belas fotos, guimeixen, a Suiça tem grandes nevões, a minha tia mora na Suiça e diz que tem nevado muito nos últimos dias! É o costume


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2014 às 18:36)

Realmente Fantástico! Eu vejo e revejo tudo isto muitas vezes! 
Talvez pela neve dos Alpes ser de menor densidade (dizem que a da Serra da Estrela devido à proximidade do Atlântico é mais densa) se formem assim essas formas, fazendo lembrar a espuma! 

De qualquer modo, que prenda de Natal fabulosa o poderes estar aí! 

Obrigado!!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 18:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!!!
> 
> No telhado das garagens que estão nos vídeos, eu medi e tem 27cm.
> Amanhã e terça ainda deve nevar e ainda acumula mais um bocado e talvez chegue aos 30cm.


Vai ser o delírio!  Espero que tenhas umas boas botas; daquelas até ao joelho!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 18:42)

Muitos parabéns guimeixen, tens feito um seguimento espectacular, mais detalhado era impossível!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2014 às 18:56)

isto sim é um seguimento que espelha o  que é o inverno!!
muitos parabéns!

já agora estou curioso para ver como irá "reagir" a italia a esta vaga de frio...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2014 às 19:11)

Infelizmente em Portugal não vemos muito " disto", este nosso amigo AA não deixa mas pronto... ao menos vemos fotos e relatos interessantes!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 19:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Belas fotos, guimeixen, a Suiça tem grandes nevões, a minha tia mora na Suiça e diz que tem nevado muito nos últimos dias! É o costume





actioman disse:


> Realmente Fantástico! Eu vejo e revejo tudo isto muitas vezes!
> Talvez pela neve dos Alpes ser de menor densidade (dizem que a da Serra da Estrela devido à proximidade do Atlântico é mais densa) se formem assim essas formas, fazendo lembrar a espuma!
> 
> De qualquer modo, que prenda de Natal fabulosa o poderes estar aí!
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Muitos parabéns guimeixen, tens feito um seguimento espectacular, mais detalhado era impossível!





Charlie Moreira disse:


> isto sim é um seguimento que espelha o  que é o inverno!!
> muitos parabéns!
> 
> já agora estou curioso para ver como irá "reagir" a italia a esta vaga de frio...




Obrigado a todos!

------------------------

A temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente, estão -4,0°C mas durante a noite o céu deve ficar limpo ou quase limpo e aí a temperatura deverá descer mais acentuadamente. À pouco caiu um aguaceiro de neve e de vez enquando vê-se a Lua.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

Despeço-me por hoje com -5,0°C e céu ainda com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Dez 2014 às 06:49)

-16C aqui em Lahti, Finlândia segundo o instituto de meteorologia. - 21.5C segundo o wunderground. O tempo lá fora está frígido. Tocar num corrimão de metal significa ficar com os dedos lá colados por instantes.


----------



## Paelagius (29 Dez 2014 às 07:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> já agora estou curioso para ver como irá "reagir" a italia a esta vaga de frio...



Causa algum transtorno e desconforto mas não é uma situação que não estejam habituados. Eles dispõem de meios como limpa-neves da FIAT, Iveco, Fresia, e outros.

Mensagem enviada por amigo de Cervia, Ravenna






Hoje vou pedir ao meu tio de Génova e a uma amiga de Chieti, Abruzzo para enviarem uma imagem.

Edit: Ainda não nevou em Génova.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia começou com céu quase limpo com algumas nuvens lenticulares, a maior delas no Tödi (http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tödi) e algum nevoeiro no rio Linth (http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linth) que vinha e ia. A máxima para já foi de -5,4 às 00h e a mínima foi de -13,4°C por volta das 8h30 e estão agora -6,8°C e o céu já está completamente cheio de nuvens e já neva no topo das montanhas, mais para o início da tarde deve nevar aqui. Como de manhã o tempo permitiu fui eu e um familiar meu, subir um bocado de uma montanha. Subimos até perto de um restaurante que estava mais ou menos nos 1000m. Estou neste momento a escolher as fotos e mais logo ponho-as aqui no forúm.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Dez 2014 às 11:03)

Top 20 Alemanha


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 11:40)

Já está a nevar e estão -6,3°C.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 12:41)

Vídeo que fiz à pouco:


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 13:23)

Continua a neve cada vez mais intensa:


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 18:04)

Durante a tarde nevou bastante e por volta das 16h diminuiu de intensidade, agora está a nevar bastante outra vez e já está assim à quase 1h. Estive a medir em vários sítios a profundidade da neve e já está por volta dos 32-34cm.

Aqui estão as fotos que tirei hoje:


Amanheceu com poucas nuvens mas com nevoeiro que de vez enquando aproximava-se daqui mas ficava por aqui pouco tempo e depois aproximava-se outra vez.





































Início da subida para a montanha:


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Continuação:


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

Continuação:


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

Continuação:


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2014 às 18:19)

guimeixen!! 


Obrigado por estas partilhas. Esse sítio é simplesmente magnífico, com belas paisagens. Que sorte que tens em passar aí a época festiva. 


As fotos estão geniais e com uma qualidade excelente. Dão autênticos postais. Parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 19:02)

guimeixen disse:


> Durante a tarde nevou bastante e por volta das 16h diminuiu de intensidade, agora está a nevar bastante outra vez e já está assim à quase 1h. Estive a medir em vários sítios a profundidade da neve e já está por volta dos 32-34cm.
> 
> Aqui estão as fotos que tirei hoje:



Estou sem palavras, sem adjectivos!

Direi apenas que nunca vi uma reportagem fotográfica que tão bem descreva e mostre a paisagem de neve, o ambiente, os detalhes, tudo, é como viajar e estar lá, melhor até, porque é necessária uma grande dedicação e esforço para realizar todas estas imagens.

Estas fotos têm não só um alto valor estético mas também documental e jornalístico, merecem ser aproveitadas e publicadas em todos esses aspectos, são muito melhores do que tantas que vemos nos media por exemplo.

Obrigado por as partilhares aqui no fórum, uma prenda inestimável e acho que posso falar por todos nós.


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2014 às 19:05)

Realmente deslumbrante!!
Que sorte que tens!! 
Talvez das mais belas fotos de neve aqui no forum. É certo que isso aí é outro campeonato!!

Tens a sorte de aí estares e nós a de pertenceres a esta família meteolouca!!!
Obrigado, obrigado e obrigado!!!

A que sabe a neve alpina?!


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 20:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> guimeixen!!
> 
> 
> Obrigado por estas partilhas. Esse sítio é simplesmente magnífico, com belas paisagens. Que sorte que tens em passar aí a época festiva.
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Estou sem palavras, sem adjectivos!
> 
> Direi apenas que nunca vi uma reportagem fotográfica que tão bem descreva e mostre a paisagem de neve, o ambiente, os detalhes, tudo, é como viajar e estar lá, melhor até, porque é necessária uma grande dedicação e esforço para realizar todas estas imagens.
> 
> ...





actioman disse:


> Realmente deslumbrante!!
> Que sorte que tens!!
> Talvez das mais belas fotos de neve aqui no forum. É certo que isso aí é outro campeonato!!
> 
> ...




Muito muito obrigado!!!

Nem sei o que vos dizer!

Mais uma vez, obrigado!


----------



## David sf (29 Dez 2014 às 20:43)

Alguma neve na Europa, seguem algumas fotos tiradas hoje a bordo do avião que fazia a ligação Lisboa - Bolonha:

No interior de Espanha:







Pirinéus, vertente Sul:






Alpes franceses, junto ao Côte d'Azur:











Apeninos, já bem perto de Bolonha:






Amanhã vou para a Costa Adriática, a ver se tenho sorte.

PS: Guimeixen, as fotos são fabulosas de facto, mas se for possível tenta redimensioná-las, pois quem tem ligações de baixa velocidade demora muito tempo a conseguir visualizá-las. De resto, parabéns!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

Muito bom, que espectáculo para ambos os users, mas guimeixen, aí consegue-se andar de carro ou apenas andam os jipes??


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2014 às 21:41)

David sf disse:


> Alguma neve na Europa, seguem algumas fotos tiradas hoje a bordo do avião que fazia a ligação Lisboa - Bolonha:
> 
> No interior de Espanha:
> 
> ...



Obrigado!!!

Quanto às imagens eu redimensiono-as amanhã.



Carlitos_5 disse:


> Muito bom, que espectáculo para ambos os users, mas guimeixen, aí consegue-se andar de carro ou apenas andam os jipes??



Obrigado!!!
Andam carros e jipes, eu já os vi aqui com pneus de neve e também com correntes.


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

guimeixen disse:


> Durante a tarde nevou bastante e por volta das 16h diminuiu de intensidade, agora está a nevar bastante outra vez e já está assim à quase 1h. Estive a medir em vários sítios a profundidade da neve e já está por volta dos 32-34cm.
> 
> Aqui estão as fotos que tirei hoje:
> 
> ...



Lindo, lindo, lindo......, não metas mais nenhuma, acho que o pessoal vai começar a babar-se a frente do computador .
Só por curiosidade, que edificio é este?


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 23:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Quanto às imagens eu redimensiono-as amanhã.



 faz um tópico, ou melhor dois tópicos! A sério, faz um tópico que diga "imagens grandes" e outro com fotos redimensionadas. Estou a pedir muito... dá muito trabalho. Não gastes tempo agora. Mas sinceramente teria muita pena se não pudesse ver as fotos assim pelo menos no formato em que estão, embora possa vê-las no Flickr não é? Bem, não devo dar conselhos, realmente é preciso pensar em todos os utilizadores do fórum, mas lá que gosto de ver as fotos assim grandes gosto... :assobio:


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2014 às 00:05)




----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 01:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Continuação:


Que grande subida! 
Bem, que posso dizer sobre a tua reportagem que não tenha já sido dito? Fantásticas fotografias! Belíssimas, retratam na perfeição o meu inverno ideal! 
 Também quero!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Dez 2014 às 03:00)

Ainda estou por Lahti. As temperaturas vão subir bem nos próximos dias, maximas de 0 a 3C. Hoje eram 11h-12h da manhã e o frio era bruta. Penso que deve ter andado à volta dos -22 ou menos. Nas mãos e no corpo até se suporta, agora nos pés...Meu Deus. Deixem coisas nos carros, aparecem congeladas de manhã, eheh. Amanhã vou para Helsínquia e lá ficarei uns dias.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Dez 2014 às 09:23)

Conforme prometido, partilho convosco uma imagem que acabo de receber da minha amiga de Chieti, Abruzzo, Itália.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Dez 2014 às 09:47)

Entretanto acabo de receber outra do meu amigo de Ravenna que se encontra também em Chieti.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 12:11)

Esta estação será fiável ? Atingiu ontem os -22,8ºC .





http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...can&l=1152C&w=0&datos=det&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2014 às 13:39)

bigfire disse:


> Lindo, lindo, lindo......, não metas mais nenhuma, acho que o pessoal vai começar a babar-se a frente do computador .
> Só por curiosidade, que edificio é este?



Muito obrigado!!!

O edifício é uma fábrica de confecção.



StormRic disse:


> faz um tópico, ou melhor dois tópicos! A sério, faz um tópico que diga "imagens grandes" e outro com fotos redimensionadas. Estou a pedir muito... dá muito trabalho. Não gastes tempo agora. Mas sinceramente teria muita pena se não pudesse ver as fotos assim pelo menos no formato em que estão, embora possa vê-las no Flickr não é? Bem, não devo dar conselhos, realmente é preciso pensar em todos os utilizadores do fórum, mas lá que gosto de ver as fotos assim grandes gosto... :assobio:



Vou retirar as imagens de todos os posts que fiz ao longo destes dias e criar um tópico com as imagens redimensionadas e incluir nele um link para um albúm no flickr com as imagens maiores e com melhor qualidade, só que só posso fazer isso amanhã se tiver tempo ou então no dia 1 porque é quando tenho pc.
Vou incluir também nos posts que fiz um link para o tópico.



João Pedro disse:


> Que grande subida!
> Bem, que posso dizer sobre a tua reportagem que não tenha já sido dito? Fantásticas fotografias! Belíssimas, retratam na perfeição o meu inverno ideal!
> Também quero!


Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2014 às 13:46)

Desde manhã que neva e já à algumas horas que neva com bastante intensidade.
À quase duas horas fui medir a profundidade da neve e estava nos 40cm.
A mínima foi de -5,5°C, a máxima -2,2°C e agora estão -2,5°C. Deve continuar a nevar a tarde toda.

Edit: ia agora retirar as fotos dos posts que fiz mas reparei que não dão para editar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2014 às 14:22)

guimeixen disse:


> Desde manhã que neva e já à algumas horas que neva com bastante intensidade.
> À quase duas horas fui medir a profundidade da neve e estava nos 40cm.
> A mínima foi de -5,5°C, a máxima -2,2°C e agora estão -2,5°C. Deve continuar a nevar a tarde toda.
> 
> Edit: ia agora retirar as fotos dos posts que fiz mas reparei que não dão para editar.


Acho que passadas 12 horas não podes editar mais a mensagem.

Esses acumulados de neve são brutais. Tiveste mesmo sorte em apanhares esse tempo, foi mesmo em cheio.


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2014 às 14:26)

Será que teremos uma entrada como a que passou novamente este Inverno? Penso que lá para o final de Janeiro talvez. Por agora até dia 15 a circulação parece tornar-se Atlântica.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Dez 2014 às 14:37)

Alerta vermelha por frio na Grecia. As 15 horas ha cidades com temperaturas de -8.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Dez 2014 às 16:37)

Continua a nevar bem e estão -3,3°C.
Fui mesmo agora medir a profundidade da neve e está nos 45cm.

Foto acabada de tirar:


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 16:48)

Brutal!
Já está de noite aí? Aqui está um solzinho tão bom...


----------



## David sf (30 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

Para juntar à festa, fotografias tiradas hoje em São Marino, onde havia acumulação a partir da cota 100 m (aprox.). Não é tanta neve como na Suiça, mas tem o mérito de ser a 10 km do mar.







































































Mais a sul de Itália a neve acumula-se nas praias.


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Aqui por Nantes noites frias entre os -2°C e -4°C e a maxima de hoje ja andou perto dos 7°C.

Nas zonas que apanham pouco sol o gelo nem chega a derreter


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

Ainda em Lahti









































Fotos tiradas por volta das 14h, hora local.

Tenho em casa umas fotos das mesmas zonas, mas no Verão. Quando chegar, na segunda, meto aqui.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2014 às 23:04)




----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

Na Roménia está fresquinho.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

cota 350
https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/umbria/perugia/basilica-san-francesco-assisi.html

brutal

cota 200

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/umbria/perugia/assisi-via-patrono-italia.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2014 às 11:31)

bem ja neva ha mais de 1 hora na zona de perugia!
monumental nevão para acabar bem o ano de 2014 que sorte!!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 12:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> cota 350
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/umbria/perugia/basilica-san-francesco-assisi.html
> 
> brutal
> ...


Que belas webcams! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2014 às 13:41)

Muito frio nos Balcas e norte de Grecia


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2014 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,

Estou neste momento no aeroporto em Zurich e está sol com algumas nuvens.

Antes de sair de Haslen, Glarus fui medir a profundidade da neve e ainda chegou aos 50cm.

Tenho mais fotos de ontem e ainda algumas de hoje mas vou colocár-las no tópico que vou criar com todas fotos.


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2014 às 18:54)

Dia épico na zona de Pescara, Itália. Nevou à cota 0 com acumulações muito próximo disso. Em Chieti, a 10 km de Pescara a uma cota que varia dos 50 aos 350 m houve acumulação épica de neve.

Fotos de Pescara:


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2014 às 18:55)

Fotos de Chieti, acumulação espectacular. A estação situa-se à cota 50 m, a zona monumental da cidade à cota 300 m:










































































































A minha mochila após 5 minutos debaixo de neve:






Também grande temporal de vento e ondas no Adriático (desculpem a má qualidade, mas o vidro do comboio estava sujo:


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2014 às 18:57)

Ena fantástico aí na Europa é outro mundo!


----------



## camrov8 (31 Dez 2014 às 19:03)

sim aí na Europa pois Portugal fica na indochina


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 19:23)

David sf disse:


> Fotos de Chieti, acumulação espectacular:


Belíssimas as fotos de Chieti!  São mesmo de ficar chietinhos a olhar para o monitor!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Dez 2014 às 23:39)

camrov8 disse:


> sim aí na Europa pois Portugal fica na indochina


O Teles é brasileiro.


----------

